# Ο αντίλογος στους μύθους για την ελληνική γλώσσα



## nickel (May 7, 2008)

Θα ήθελα να συγκεντρώσω σ’ αυτό το νήμα τα καλύτερα άρθρα που έχουν γραφτεί για να καταρρίψουν τους διάφορους μύθους που κυκλοφορούν για τη γλώσσα μας. Πολλά τέτοια κείμενα έχει γράψει ο Ν. Σαραντάκος και υπάρχουν στον ιστότοπό του, αλλά το βιβλίο του _Γλώσσα μετ' εμποδίων_ διαβάζεται και στο κρεβάτι (οι πρώτες 100 σελίδες του είναι αφιερωμένες στους Μύθους για τη γλώσσα).

Οι μύθοι, όλοι σχεδόν οι μύθοι, σαν τη Λερναία Ύδρα, δεν πεθαίνουν ποτέ. Και είναι σαν την ιστορία για τον άγιο Βασίλη· την ακούνε όλα τα παιδιά κάποια στιγμή στην αρχή της ζωής τους (απλώς αυτήν, κάποια μέρα, την ξεπερνούν). Και, όπως όλα τα παραμύθια, περιέχουν κάποιο στοιχείο που μας κάνει να νιώθουμε όμορφα, τόσο όμορφα που παύει να μας ενδιαφέρει αν υπάρχει κόκκος αλήθειας στο παραμύθι.

Ο επιστημονικός αντίλογος σ’ αυτά τα παραμύθια πρέπει να γίνει γνωστός. Τόσο γνωστός ώστε να έρθει η στιγμή που αυτοί που αναμασούν τα παραμύθια θα ντρέπονται πια να τα επαναλάβουν. Όπως θα ντρεπόμασταν να πούμε ότι πιστεύουμε στον άγιο Βασίλη.

Κλασική συλλογή τέτοιων άρθρων είναι αυτή που δημοσιεύτηκε στα Νέα της 16/9/2000 με πρωτοβουλία του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη. Αρχίζω λοιπόν με αυτά:

http://www2.media.uoa.gr/lectures/linguistic_archives/linguistics0203/10_myths/myths_print.html

ΓΛΩΣΣΙΚΗ ΜΥΘΟΛΟΓΙΑ
10 ΜΥΘΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΝΕΟΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Η. ΧΑΡΗΣ

Μύθος 1ος: ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ
Αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα: Μύθοι και μυθοποίηση
Δ. Ν. ΜΑΡΩΝΙΤΗΣ

Μύθος 2ος: ΤΟ ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΙΟ
Ετυμολογία και το λεξιλόγιο της νέας ελληνικής
ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Β. ΠΕΤΡΟΥΝΙΑΣ

Μύθος 3ος: Η ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ
Η αρχαία και η νεότερη ελληνική γλώσσα: η αυτονομία της δημοτικής
Α. Φ. ΧΡΙΣΤΙΔΗΣ

Μύθος 4ος: Η ΦΘΟΡΑ
Η γλωσσική φθορά και οι «μεγαλομανείς» γλώσσες
ΑΝΝΑ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΥΔΑΚΗ

Μύθος 5ος: ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ
Λάθη στη χρήση της γλώσσας: Αλήθεια και μύθος
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ-ΚΟΝΤΟΥ

Μύθος 6ος: ΤΑ ΔΑΝΕΙΑ
Ιδεολογήματα και δανεισμός
ΑΝΝΑ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑΔΗ-ΣΥΜΕΩΝΙΔΗ

Μύθος 7ος: ΟΙ ΝΕΟΙ
Άνισες εξισώσεις: η γλώσσα των νέων
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΕΛΟΥΔΗΣ

Μύθος 8ος: ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΤΟΝΙΚΟ
Ο μύθος για το «απαραβίαστο» της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας
ΕΛΕΝΗ ΚΑΡΑΝΤΖΟΛΑ

Μύθος 9ος:
Η προτεραιότητα του προφορικού λόγου
ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΜΟΣΧΟΝΑΣ

Μύθος 10ος:
Πλούσιες και φτωχές γλώσσες
ΜΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΚΡΙΔΗ-ΦΕΡΡΑΡΙ

Το παρακάτω είχε προηγηθεί (Νέα, 27/12/1997), αλλά κάνει καλή παρέα με τα παραπάνω.

Γλώσσα και μύθοι
ΑΝΝΑ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΥΔΑΚΗ
http://www.vlioras.gr/Philologia/Composition/Glossa.htm


----------



## Gutbucket (Jun 3, 2008)

Immensely appreciated, nickel!!
Ο Μοσχονάς, για παράδειγμα, τι ωραίες ισορροπίες κρατάει.
Θα ξανάρθω για περαιτέρω ξεκοκκάλισμα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2008)

Ο hominid εντόπισε γιουτιουμπάκια με την εκπομπή του Χαρδαβέλλα για τα _Μυστικά της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_.

Ο πατριώτης που τα ανέβασε γράφει:
Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τους δεκάδες φίλους που μου στέλνουν μηνύματα και με συγχαίρουν για την πρωτοβουλία ανάδειξης με λίστα όλων των ρουφιάνων δοσίλογων απάτριδων προδοτών και παραμυθιασμένων πιονιών της νέας τάξης και όλου αυτού του συφερτού που δεν έχει λόγο και επιχειρήματα και υβρίζει είτε εμένα είτε την Ελλάδα για όλα αυτά τα πατριωτικά βίντεο που ανεβάζω. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και να ξέρετε πως θα συνεχίσω να είμαι η 'αλογόμυγα' στο τομάρι της αριστεροκρατούμενης φαύλης νοοτροπίας τους...

Εμείς ευχαριστούμε, κι ας μη συγχαίρουμε. Θα φαιδρύνουν, τα γιουτιουμπάκια, κάποιες δύσκολες βραδιές μας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2008)

Απάντηση στις μυθολογίες:

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=11890#post11890

Ή κατευθείαν εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

Συνέχεια στα _Μυστικά της ελληνικής γλώσσας_. Μόλις τώρα κατάφερα να παρακολουθήσω τα πρώτα 6, αλλά υπάρχουν άλλα 7 (από τα οποία κατάφερα να βρω 6).


----------



## Elena (Sep 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> Συνέχεια στα _Μυστικά της ελληνικής γλώσσας_. Μόλις τώρα κατάφερα να παρακολουθήσω τα πρώτα 6, αλλά υπάρχουν άλλα 7 (από τα οποία κατάφερα να βρω 6).



Μα πού έψαχνες; :)

[video=google;-7175637557149854829]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7175637557149854829[/video]

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΒΙΝΤΕΑΚΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ (ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ 2 ΩΡΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ)


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2008)

Στο ωραίο PDF που έφτιαξε ο nickel με τα κείμενα από τα Νέα για τους 10 μύθους για την ελληνική γλώσσα, βρήκα, στο κείμενο της Φραγκουδάκη, ένα χαριτωμένο λάθος, που μου πήρε κιόλας κάποια δευτερόλεπτα ώσπου να οργανώσω το μυαλό μου και να μου 'ρθει το σωστό. Λέει λοιπόν:

_μοιάζουν με την "κότα που έκλωσε αυγό πάπιας"._

Το σωστό είναι "κλώσησε", βέβαια.

Αλλά στο κείμενο της Φραγκουδάκη, που επιγράφεται "Η γλωσσική φθορά και οι 'μεγαλομανείς' γλώσσες", μου άρεσε κι ένα άλλο σημείο:

_Στην ιστορία όλες οι γλώσσες που ονομάστηκαν ανώτερες και αυθεντικές ανήκουν σε επεκτατικές και ιμπεριαλιστικές κοινωνικές ομάδες. Όλες οι γλώσσες που θεωρήθηκαν ιδανικές και τέλειες, η λατινική, η ρωσική, η γερμανική, η αγγλική (και άλλες), αποχτήσανε τους τιμητικούς αυτούς τίτλους την περίοδο βίαιων επεκτατισμών και της αποικιοκρατίας. (...) Τέλος, η Βρετανία ονομάζεται από θεωρητικούς της γλώσσας το 19ο αιώνα "έθνος ικανό να οδηγήσει τον κόσμο, ιδίως στο μέγα ζήτημα της γλώσσας", της οποίας η φυσική "ανωτερότητα" συνίσταται στην "ικανότητα" να "αφομοιώνει" άλλες γλώσσες και να τις μετατρέπει σε "αγγλικές"._


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2008)

Στο κείμενο της Ελένης Καραντζόλα, "Ιστορική ορθογραφία· μύθος για το απαραβίαστο", υπάρχουν δύο τυπογραφικά λάθη που αξίζει να επισημανθούν:

1) εκεί που λέει "φωνητική τροπή του αρχαιοελληνικού αι σε (ΤΜ)", προφανώς το (ΤΜ) αντικατέστησε το ήτα με υπογεγραμμένη.

2) εκεί που λέει "Απορρίπτει δηλαδή τόσο τη γραφή τοίς, που υπαινίσσεται την παρουσία δοτικής, όσο και τη γραφή τις (γυναίκες)", από τα συμφραζόμενα προκύπτει ότι η σωστή ανάγνωση είναι "Απορρίπτει δηλαδή τόσο τη γραφή ταίς, που υπαινίσσεται την παρουσία δοτικής, όσο και τη γραφή τις (γυναίκες)".


----------



## anef (Sep 15, 2008)

Αξίζει εδώ να πούμε ότι αντίστοιχο βιβλίο υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά, λέγεται Language Myths, επιμ. Laurie Bauer και Peter Trudgill, 1999, εκδ. Penguin, με κεφάλαια όπως: The meanings of words should not be allowed to change, The media are ruining English, French is a logical language, Women talk too much, America is ruining the English language, Italian is beautiful, German is ugly κ.ά. Συνολικά περιλαμβάνονται 21 μύθοι. 
Δυστυχώς δεν το βρίσκω στο νετ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

*Language Myths.*

Υπάρχει εδώ http://www.amazon.co.uk/Language-My...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1221504101&sr=8-1
και μπορείς να το ψάξεις και να το διαβάσεις.


----------



## anef (Sep 15, 2008)

Εγώ το έχω το βιβλίο, δεν έβρισκα σύνδεσμο:)


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

anef said:


> Εγώ το έχω το βιβλίο, δεν έβρισκα σύνδεσμο:)


Εγώ όμως που δεν το είχα, ξέρω τώρα πού θα το βρω... :)


----------



## panadeli (Oct 16, 2008)

Πάντως, πέρα από την πλάκα, ο Χαρδαβέλας εμπνεύστηκε λέει αυτήν την εκπομπή από μια συνομιλία που κατέγραψε ανάμεσα σε δύο δεκαπεντάχρονους (οι οποίοι δεν απάγγελναν Όμηρο, όπως έκανε ο Χαρδαβέλας με τους συμμαθητές του στα δικά του μαθητικά χρόνια, αλλά μιλούσαν για μια κοπελιά, κακοποιώντας, σύμφωνα με τον Χαρδαβέλα, την ελληνική γλώσσα). 

Ε, λοιπόν, εγώ πιστεύω ότι η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούσαν τα παιδιά στο διάλογο που παίχτηκε στην εκπομπή (στο τρίτο γιουτουμπάκι, νομίζω) είναι πολύ προτιμότερη από τον δήθεν, πομπώδη λόγο των "επιστημόνων" του πάνελ. Ο λόγος των παιδιών ήταν άμεσος, σαφής και ευρηματικός (δεν είναι φοβερό εύρημα η λέξη "καληνυχτάκιας"; ). Αν μη τι άλλο, τα παιδιά συννενοούνται μια χαρά. Κάτι που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να πω για τους παριστάμενους στην εκπομπή, οι οποίοι άλλα έλεγαν και άλλα καταλάβαιναν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Πάντως, πέρα από την πλάκα, ο Χαρδαβέλας εμπνεύστηκε λέει αυτήν την εκπομπή από μια συνομιλία που κατέγραψε ανάμεσα σε δύο δεκαπεντάχρονους...
> 
> Ε, λοιπόν, εγώ πιστεύω ότι η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούσαν τα παιδιά στο διάλογο που παίχτηκε στην εκπομπή (στο τρίτο γιουτουμπάκι, νομίζω) είναι πολύ προτιμότερη από τον δήθεν, πομπώδη λόγο των "επιστημόνων" του πάνελ...



Ναι, μόνο που υποψιάζομαι ότι ο διάλογος που ακούμε είναι γραμμένος και στημένος από δημοσιογράφους της εκπομπής, για τις ανάγκες της εκπομπής. Στη συνέχεια, ευτυχώς, αν θυμάμαι καλά, δεν το πιάνουν καν το θέμα της γλώσσας των νέων.

Να σου διορθώσω κι ένα λάθος: Χαρδαβέλλας, με δύο λάμδα. Φαίνεται ότι δεν έφτασες στο σημείο όπου ο αριθμολόγος τού πετάει μια ανάλυση για το νούμερο που είναι ο «Χαρδαβέλας», αλλά του τι σπάει ο παρουσιαστής λέγοντας ότι το όνομά του γράφεται «Χαρδαβέλλας».


----------



## panadeli (Oct 16, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ναι, μόνο που υποψιάζομαι ότι ο διάλογος που ακούμε είναι γραμμένος και στημένος από δημοσιογράφους της εκπομπής, για τις ανάγκες της εκπομπής.



Έχεις δίκιο, ο διάλογος είναι προφανώς στημένος για χάριν της εκπομπής. Και είναι και κάκιστα ερμηνευμένος. Παρ' όλα αυτά, τις εκφράσεις αυτές όντως τις χρησιμοποιούν τα παιδιά, οπότε σαν διάλογος δεν είναι εξωπραγματικός. Βασικά, στην προσπάθειά τους να σατιρίσουν τη γλώσσα των νέων και να τροφοδοτήσουν το αρχαιόλαγνο παραλήρημά τους, οι συντελεστές της εκπομπής κατασκεύασαν έναν ευρηματικό διάλογο, από τον οποίον ένας γλωσσολόγος φαντάζομαι ότι θα έβγαζε ενδιαφέροντα συμπεράσματα γύρω από την ικανότητα των νέων να κατασκευάζουν νέα, χρηστικά σχήματα λόγου και να ενσωματώνουν στη γλώσσα τους δάνεια από άλλες γλώσσες. 
Εγώ προσωπικά προτιμώ χίλιες φορές αυτή τη γλώσσα των παιδιών από την άκαμπτη λογική της διατήρησης δύσχρηστων σχημάτων της αρχαίας μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι αρχαία.



nickel said:


> Να σου διορθώσω κι ένα λάθος: Χαρδαβέλλας, με δύο λάμδα. Φαίνεται ότι δεν έφτασες στο σημείο όπου ο αριθμολόγος τού πετάει μια ανάλυση για το νούμερο που είναι ο «Χαρδαβέλας», αλλά του τι σπάει ο παρουσιαστής λέγοντας ότι το όνομά του γράφεται «Χαρδαβέλλας».



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, κάπου στο πέμπτο γιουτουμπάκι παρέδωσα πνεύμα. Ίσως απόψε δω τη συνέχεια, με λίγο ουίσκι...


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2008)

Στη συλλογή των μύθων για την ελληνική γλώσσα ανήκει και αυτό το νήμα, όπως εύστοχα επισήμανε ο Costas.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2009)

Σκόπευα να κάνω μια συνοπτική παρουσίαση του βιβλίου του Βασίλη Αργυρόπουλου _Αρχαιολατρία και γλώσσα_, που κυκλοφόρησε τον περασμένο μήνα. Πρόλαβε ωστόσο ο πολυγραφότατος Σαραντάκος και έκανε μια πολύ χορταστική παρουσίαση στο ιστολόγιό του.

Να προσθέσω μόνο, σε σχέση με κάτι που λέει εκεί, ότι τα καλά διαβάσματα γίνονται στο κρεβάτι. Και το βιβλίο του συνονόματου, την τέταρτη φορά στο κρεβάτι το διάβασα.


Χρήσιμος σύνδεσμος: http://vasargyr.wordpress.com/


----------



## sarant (Mar 25, 2009)

_Σκόπευα να κάνω μια συνοπτική παρουσίαση του βιβλίου του Βασίλη Αργυρόπουλου Αρχαιολατρία και γλώσσα, που κυκλοφόρησε τον περασμένο μήνα. Πρόλαβε ωστόσο ο πολυγραφότατος Σαραντάκος και έκανε μια πολύ χορταστική παρουσίαση στο ιστολόγιό του.
_
Να κάνεις κι εσύ, διότι ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ (το οποίο, παρέμπ, όποιος μου βρει ποιος το πρωτοείπε, κερνάω)


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 26, 2009)

sarant said:


> Να κάνεις κι εσύ, διότι ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ (το οποίο, παρέμπ, όποιος μου βρει ποιος το πρωτοείπε, κερνάω)



Να λοιπόν ένα ενδιαφέρον πρόβλημα, που μάλλον ούτε και τώρα θα λυθεί...

Αν ψάξει κανείς στο διαδίκτυο θα βρεί πολλές ιστοσελίδες να χρεώνουν το ρητό στον Ζήνωνα τον Στωϊκό (ενδιαφέρον, αν λάβουμε υπόψη και τη μάλλον φοινικική καταγωγή του). Οι σελίδες δεν φαίνονται όλες εξαιρετικά αξιόπιστες, κι όπως και να το κάνουμε δεν διασώζεται και κανένα γραπτό του φιλοσόφου. Υπάρχει βεβαίως ο Διογένης ο Λαέρτιος και οι "Βίοι και γνώμαι των εν φιλοσοφία ευδοκιμησάντων", όπου στο έβδομο βιβλίο υπάρχει και ο βίος του Ζήνωνος: εκεί, όντως υπάρχει κάτι που θυμίζει πάρα πολύ το γνωστό ρητό.
""Και προεφέρετο [δηλ. ο Ζήνων] το του Καφισίου, ος επιβαλλομένου τινός των μαθητών μεγάλα φυσάν, πατάξας είπεν ως _ουκ εν τω μεγάλω το ευ κείμενον είη, αλλ' εν τω ευ το μέγα_ ..."
http://remacle.org/bloodwolf/philosophes/laerce/7zenon.htm

Άρα, κατά τον Διογένη, ο Ζήνων αρεσκόταν να επαναλαμβάνει μια ρήση του Καφισίου (σόρρυ, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα ποιός ήταν ο κύριος), η οποία μοιάζει πολύ ως προς το περιεχόμενο με το "ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ". Τελειώνει άραγε εκεί η ιστορία; Είναι το ρητό νεοελληνική κατασκευή; Αναμένουμε απαντήσεις...


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2009)

*ΑΒΓΔ: Ο Βασιλόπουλος κάνει κακά πράματα στα προϊόντα της Δέλτα.*

Φούντωσε πάλι αυτές τις ημέρες η συζήτηση για τους γλωσσικούς μύθους. Κυρίως επειδή τα παραμύθια χάιδεψαν τα αφτιά υψηλών καλεσμένων στο χώρο της Ακαδημίας.

Περιμένουμε να δούμε αν θα πάρει θέση η Ακαδημία έναντι του Κουνάδη που τους κούναγε.
Αφιέρωσε ο Χάρης δύο από τα δεκαπενθήμερα κείμενά του στα Νέα στους μύθους και τους *μυθοχάφτες* (ή μυγοχάφτες, όπως τους λέει).
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post_17.html
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2009/05/blog-post.html

Σε ένα από τα νήματα του Σαραντάκου για το Λερναίο κείμενο (Hellenic Quest και λοιπές παπάρες) βγήκε πάλι στον αφρό της καφρολογίας η «προσευχή». Πρόκειται για ένα άλλο γελοίο κατασκεύασμα, όπου έβαλαν κάτω το «άλφα βήτα γάμα δέλτα», το αλφάβητο ολόκληρο, και κατάφεραν να ερμηνεύσουν το ερμητικό και να ανακαλύψουν ότι αποτελεί προσευχή σε κάποιον Αλ που τον παρακαλούν να έρθει στη γη και να ρίξει το φως του για να αναπτυχθεί η ψυχή (από το Χ και Ψ φτιάχνουν την ψυχή — θα μπορούσαν καλύτερα να φτιάξουν το «χάψει») και τέτοια φούμαρα. Και ανακαλύπτω ότι υπάρχει στο facebook (που να του κόβει ο θεός χρόνια και να μου τα δίνει μέρες) ομάδα γύρω από αυτή την προσευχή με πάνω από 80.000 μέλη (που δεν ξέρω αν είναι όλοι μυθοχάφτες). Και αναρωτιέσαι: μα τρελαθήκαμε τελείως;

Και επειδή διαβάζω πού και πού κάποιους να λένε «διαβάστε κι αυτό και το άλλο, μην τα απορρίπτετε έτσι αβασάνιστα» και επειδή δεν έχουμε αρκετές ώρες να διαβάσουμε τα σοβαρά, άλλη δουλειά δεν είχαμε να αφιερώνουμε ώρες και στα παραμύθια της Χαλιμάς (ή το πνευματικό χάλι μας), θα ήθελα *να φτιάξουμε έναν δεκάλογο για το πώς θα διακρίνει κανείς αμέσως τον μπαρουφολόγο*. Κάθε προσφορά δεκτή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Κορεσμός*

Η εικόνα

Η σούρα (Εκεί του τα σούρνουν)


Και λέμε μετά ότι η Πάνια δεν προστατεύει τους καλεσμένους της. Αμέ η «Ε»...


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 10, 2009)

Κι έτσι το _κορέω_ το πήραν μετά κι οι φίλοι Ίβηρες και έχουν τώρα το ρήμα _correr_ που σημαίνει τρέχω! Σαρώνω, παρασύρω, τρέχω.... Φανερή η εξέλιξη!


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2010)

Σχολιάζοντας το άρθρο αυτό (για το οποίο έχω πολλές και διάφορες ενστάσεις) ο Σαραντάκος καταλήγει με μια απορία που ξεπετάγεται κι εμένα από μέσα μου κάθε φορά που διαβάζω για τη σχέση της ελληνικής γλώσσας με την ψυχή των υπολογιστών (ή κάπως έτσι):
«Κλείνοντας, να σας εκμυστηρευτώ μιαν απορία που έχω τόσα χρόνια όταν διαβάζω ότι τα ελληνικά θεωρούνται το Α και το Ω στη γλώσσα επικοινωνίας των υπολογιστών ή άλλες ανάλογες λερναιότητες. Η απορία μου είναι, πώς άραγε το καταλαβαίνουν αυτό όσοι το γράφουν; Πώς σκέφτονται ότι επικοινωνούν, χρησιμοποιώντας τα ελληνικά, οι υπολογιστές;»

Τα πριν και τα μετά, εδώ.

Να προσεχθεί στο άρθρο της Αυγής και ο πρωτολογισμός «γραφοσειρά».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2011)

Μερικές φορές εμφανίζεται στις σελίδες της Λεξιλογίας κάποιο ευθυμογράφημα που αναπαράγει διάφορους διαδεδομένους γλωσσικούς μύθους και φετίχ. Αριθμολαγνικά (τόσες λέξεις εμείς, τόσες οι άλλοι), ετυμολαγνικά (με καταπληκτικά εφευρήματα, όπως π.χ. ότι το kiss προέρχεται από την προστακτική κύσον με ), όλα διανθισμένα με γνωστές μπαρούφες για λέξεις που υπάρχουν μόνο στα ελληνικά και δήθεν μένουν αμετάφραστες, επειδή λέει «η ελληνική είναι εννοιολογική γλώσσα και όχι σημειολογική» --ό,τι και αν σημαίνει η έννοια αυτής της φράσης στο μυαλό όσων την παπαγαλίζουν διαδικτυακά. 

Ένα τέτοιο δημοσίευμα εμφανίστηκε σήμερα (ίσως κάποιοι πήρατε ενημέρωση στο ηλεκτρονικό γραμματοκιβώτιό σας), με φερόμενη υπογραφή και αταίριαστο χρηστώνυμο.

Το δημοσίευμα αυτό διαγράφηκε επειδή δεν αρκεί να διασκεδάζουμε με αυτές τις αφέλειες, που κάποιοι εξακολουθούν δυστυχώς να πιστεύουν, αλλά γιατί υπάρχουν προφανώς λάκκοι στη φάβα· σκεφτείτε π.χ αν άρχιζε η αναπαραγωγή τους με ένδειξη «δημοσιεύτηκε στη Λεξιλογία». Διαγράφηκε όμως και για έναν άλλο λόγο· επειδή εκτιμήσαμε ότι η χρήση πραγματικής υπογραφής σε τέτοιο ευθυμογράφημα σε συνδυασμό με το αταίριαστο χρηστώνυμο ήταν πιθανό μια προσπάθεια διασυρμού του αναφερόμενου ως υπογράφοντος.


----------



## unique (Mar 8, 2011)

Υπάρχουν άραγε ή μπορούν να εφευρεθούν αντικειμενικά κριτήρια ως προς την καταλληλότητα της κάθε γλώσσας σε ένα ορισμένο τομέα; π.χ. την ποίηση, τη φιλοσοφία, τις επιστήμες, την ευκολία εκμάθησης, τη δημιουργία νεολογισμών κλπ; Είχα διαβάσει κάποτε ότι η αρχαία Περσική δεν ήταν κατάλληλη για την ανάπτυξη της φιλοσοφίας επειδή δεν διέθετε τις αναγκαίες έννοιες. Ή ότι η Ιταλική είναι "μουσική γλώσσα" και πάει λέγοντας. Αν είχαμε ένα κατάλογο τέτοιων κριτηρίων τότε θα μπορούσαμε να κατατάξουμε αξιολογικά τις γλώσσες. (Εμπνεύστηκα τα παραπάνω από τον «δείκτη μπλα μπλα» που όπως να το κάνουμε είναι ένα αντικειμενικό κριτήριο).


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2011)

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με την κότα και το αβγό της. Δεν πιστεύω ότι η γλώσσα και οι δομές της ή το λεξιλόγιό της θα βοηθήσουν στην ανάπτυξη κάποιου τομέα. Η γλώσσα θα έρθει να υπηρετήσει τον τομέα και να του φτιάξει εργαλεία. Και κατά κανόνα θα κάνει τη δουλειά της επαρκώς. Όποια γλώσσα κι αν είναι αυτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2011)

Κάθε γλώσσα δημιουργεί μόνη της (αν πρωτοπορεί) ή δανείζεται (αν έρχεται δεύτερη και καταϊδρωμένη) τις έννοιες που χρειάζεται. Οι Πέρσες δεν φιλοκαλούσαν και δεν φιλοσοφούσαν· αν ήταν νικητές στη Σαλαμίνα, σήμερα ποιος ξέρει σε ποια γλώσσα μπορεί να κάναμε κριτική για τις εκφραστικές αδυναμίες της γλώσσας των Ιώνων. Για τη «μουσική» ιταλική γλώσσα έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχει να κάνει με τη μουσικότητα του ήχου της, όχι με το περιεχόμενό της.

Και (μιλώντας σαν μηχανικός πια) τα όποια κριτήρια μπαίνουν προκειμένου να μετρηθεί, να εξεταστεί και να συγκριθεί κάποιο φυσικό φαινόμενο. Ποιο θα μπορούσε να είναι εδώ το φυσικό φαινόμενο;


----------



## unique (Mar 8, 2011)

Βασικά συμφωνώ μαζί σου Nickel. Ωστόσο δεν μπορείς να αμφισβητήσεις τη σύνδεση του κριτήριου μπλα μπλα με την παραγωγικότητα, ούτε τη δυσκολία εκμάθησης της Κινεζικής (με τον άπειρο αριθμό ιδεογραμμάτων). Οι Κινέζοι έχουν προσπαθήσει να την απλοποιήσουν και το ίδιο κάναμε και εμείς με το μονοτονικό κλπ. Άρα υπάρχουν προβλήματα που αν λυθούν θα βελτιώσουν τη χρηστικότητα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2011)

Εδώ όμως κάνεις ένα λογικό άλμα: από τις έννοιες πέρασες στη γραπτή μορφή της γλώσσας. Η ζωή έχει δείξει ότι όπου η γραπτή μορφή της γλώσσας δεν εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες της, τροποποιείται αργά (συνήθως) ή γρήγορα. Αυτό ισχύει και για τα κινέζικα ιδεογράμματα (που είναι σε διαδικασία επανεξέτασης και απλοποίησης όσο ξέρω, αλλά θα μας τα πει και ο ειδικότερος) όσο και για τα δικά μας πνεύματα κλπ σημαδάκια που μπήκαν στη γραφή όταν έγιναν απαραίτητα για τη συνεννόηση και έφυγαν (με καθυστέρηση...) όταν έπαψαν να είναι.


----------



## unique (Mar 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal: Και (μιλώντας σαν μηχανικός πια) τα όποια κριτήρια μπαίνουν προκειμένου να μετρηθεί, να εξεταστεί και να συγκριθεί κάποιο φυσικό φαινόμενο. Ποιο θα μπορούσε να είναι εδώ το φυσικό φαινόμενο;
Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι τα πράγματα. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν είναι δυνατό να δημιουργήσουμε εύκολα ομοιοκαταληξίες με τη γραπτή μορφή μιας γλώσσας που εκφράζεται με ιδεογράμματα επειδή λ.χ. κάθε ένα από αυτά έχει περισσότερες έννοιες από μία, τότε αυτή η γλώσσα θα υστερεί από μία άλλη που δεν έχει αυτό το ελάττωμα. Επίσης αν μία γλώσσα διαθέτει κατά μέσο όρο βραχύτερες λέξεις ή περισσότερα φωνήεντα ίσως να είναι καταλληλότερη για τη δημιουργία στίχων τραγουδιών.Σε κάθε περίπτωση μιλάμε για μια "φωτογραφική κατάσταση στον παρόντα χρόνο" και όχι για την αναγκαστική εξελικτική πορεία των γλωσσών.
Επίσης, Nickel, είναι γνωστό ότι η γλώσσα Μπούρου Μπούρου δεν διαθέτει καμία επιστημονική έννοια. Το πρώτο πανεπιστήμιο στην πρωτεύουσα των Μπούρου Μπούρου, την Μπ' ατ' ένα, θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσει εξ' αρχής πολλούς όρους, ή να προσαρμόσει υπάρχουσες λέξεις σε ξένους όρους όπως κάνουν οι δόχτορες του Κονγκελλάντου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2011)

Συμφωνώ, αλλά το αν είναι πλεονέκτημα ή όχι οι ρίμες π.χ. είναι επίσης πολιτιστικό στοιχείο. Τα γιαπωνέζικα μπορεί π.χ. να μην έχουν τη δυνατότητα της ρίμας και γι' αυτό να έφτασαν στα χαϊκού. Άντε φτιάξε (αυστηρά) χαϊκού με ελληνικές ή, πολύ χειρότερα, γερμανικές ή τουρανικές λέξεις σιδηρόδρομους...

Το βασικό στοιχείο λειτουργικότητας μιας γλώσσας είναι αν δίνει τη δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας και μετάδοσης των αναγκών που χρειάζεται κάθε πολιτισμός. Η σύγκριση της λειτουργικότητας μιας γλώσσας με τις ανάγκες άλλου πολιτισμού είναι προβληματική. Φυσικά, επειδή οι πολιτισμοί επικοινωνούν, επικοινωνούν και οι γλώσσες, που αρχίζουν να υιοθετούν π.χ. παρόμοιες εκφράσεις, --γραμματικές δομές κλπ. όπως δημιουργήθηκε για παράδειγμα ο _βαλκανικός γλωσσικός δεσμός_ (ή Balkansprachbund).


----------



## unique (Mar 8, 2011)

Σε καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια οι ανάγκες θα είναι περίπου ίδιες σε όλες τις χώρες λόγω παγκοσμιοποίησης. Όταν κάποτε γυρνούσα στις Ινδίες έβλεπα γητευτές φιδιών και φακίρηδες. Τώρα οι Ινδοί είναι οι φακίρηδες του λογισμικού.


----------



## meidei (Mar 8, 2011)

> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν είναι δυνατό να δημιουργήσουμε εύκολα ομοιοκαταληξίες με τη γραπτή μορφή μιας γλώσσας που εκφράζεται με ιδεογράμματα επειδή λ.χ. κάθε ένα από αυτά έχει περισσότερες έννοιες από μία, τότε αυτή η γλώσσα θα υστερεί από μία άλλη που δεν έχει αυτό το ελάττωμα.


Δεν ακολουθώ τον συλλογισμό αυτό. Όπως και αν γράφεται μια γλώσσα, οι λέξεις έχουν μια ορισμένη προφορά. 
Αν κάτι προκαλεί δυσκολίες στις ρίμες στα Κινέζικα ή τα Ιαπωνικά, είναι που στην πρώτη δεν υπάρχουν καταλήξεις που να διαχωρίζουν τα μέρη του λόγου ώστε να υπάρχουν εύκολες ρίμες σε λέξεις της ίδιας κατηγορίας (βέβαια τα κινέζικα είναι απομονωτική γλώσσα, μην μπούμε σε αυτό, θα χαθούμε) ενώ στην δεύτερη δεν έχουν καταλήξεις τα ουσιαστικά μόνο (από την άλλη, μια πρόταση στα γιαπωνέζικα είτε με βοηθητικό ρήμα θα τελειώνει, οπότε μπορείς να φτιάξεις μονότονες ομοιοκαταληξίες, είτε με postposition πώς το λέμε ελληνικά;).


----------



## Ihatemithous (Dec 19, 2011)

Ζητώ συγνώμη που ανασύρω ένα παλιό νήμα.
Έπεσα τυχαία στο φόρουμ ψάχνοντας απαντήσεις για αστικούς μύθους για τη γλώσσα και σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως θα σας ήταν εύκολο να μου δώσετε μια πληροφορία.
Συχνά διαβάζω ότι τα Αγγλικά έχουν σε τεράστιο ποσοστό λέξεις με Ελληνικές ρίζες. Μέχρι και 25% (εντάξει υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που θεωρούν ότι όλες οι λέξεις είναι Ελληνικές). Ένα αξιόλογο έως μεγάλο ποσοστό πχ.5% θα μου φαίνονταν πολύ πιθανό, αλλά το 25% μου ακούγεται διαισθητικά ακραίο, τι στο καλό όλες οι λέξεις τους Ελληνικές και λατινικές είναι!?
Έχω την υποψία ότι είναι ένα από τα κεφάλια του Λερναίου κειμένου, αλλά δυσκολεύτηκα να βρω πηγές. 
Οπότε είπα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κανείς και αν υπάρχει σχετική πηγή, για το ποιο είναι το ποσοστό των Αγγλικών λέξεων που έχουν ρίζες Ελληνικές.

Και αν υπάρχει κάποια ανάλογη πληροφορία για το πόσες περίπου Ελληνικές λέξεις, (κυρίως Ν.Ε.) έχουν ξενική ρίζα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2011)

Καλημέρα, Ihatemithous. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάποιες σχετικές αναφορές στις σελίδες της Λεξιλογίας παραπέμπουν σε πηγές με αριθμητικά στοιχεία. Θα μπορέσω να σου τις βρω, εδώ ή παραέξω, κάποια στιγμή αύριο ή μεθαύριο. Θα ήθελα να κάνω μόνο μια βασική επισήμανση: για ποια αγγλικά μιλάμε; Στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιο το ποσοστό των λέξεων με βορειοευρωπαϊκή καταγωγή είναι πολύ υψηλό σε σχέση με τις λατινογενείς και ελληνογενείς. Στο άλλο άκρο, αν ρίξεις στο λεξιλόγιο όλη την ιατρική ορολογία, τα ποσοστά αλλάζουν δραματικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2011)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς μύθος. Είναι αλήθεια ότι ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό είναι λέξεις με ελληνική αρχή. Η ακριβής τοποθέτηση του ποσοστού είναι δύσκολη. Κι αυτό γιατί δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο το τι είναι ελληνικό. Είναι για παράδειγμα δάνειο από τα ελληνικά το elephant, που οι ίδιοι οι Έλληνες δανείστηκαν; Και τι είδους λέξη είναι το microbalance; Είναι λατινικό ή ελληνικό δάνειο; Επίσης η λέξη "δάνειο" δεν αντικατοπτρίζει με ακρίβεια την πραγματικότητα, αφού για να δανειστείς κάτι, πρέπει ο άλλος να το έχει. Πολλές απ' αυτές τις λέξεις δεν είναι δάνεια, αλλά δημιουργημένες λέξεις με ελληνικές ρίζες (όπως biology, dinosaur).

Ωστόσο, αν αφήσουμε έξω τις σύνθετες με μείξη γλωσσών (microbalance) και τα ονόματα οργανισμών, το ποσοστό λέξεων από ελληνικές ρίζες, πρέπει να φτάνει το 20% στην αγγλική, τουλάχιστον σε ένα τυπικό λεξικό (100,000 λέξεις) με win-win*. Αυτό βέβαια σημαίνει λεξιλόγιο με τεχνική ορολογία. Αν θέλουμε να πιάσουμε ρεαλιστικά το ποσοστό ελληνικών στην καθομιλουμένη, αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι γύρω στο 5% (δική μου εκτίμηση, από στατιστική ανάλυση κειμένων εφημερίδων). Ο λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό είναι ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αυτών των δανείων είναι εξεζητημένες λέξεις τεχνικής ορολογίας. Και σε αντίθεση με ό,τι πιστεύεται, δεν είναι λέξεις αναντικατάστατες αλλά συνήθως υπάρχουν για να δημιουργήσουν λεπτές διακρίσεις. Για παράδειγμα, στα ελληνικά δεν διακρίνουμε τις λέξεις synergy και cooperation ούτε τις λέξεις exodus και exit.

Παρ' όλα αυτά, και το 20% και το 5% είναι εκτιμήσεις και όχι πραγματικές μετρήσεις, λόγω των προαναφερθέντων δυσκολιών στην κατάταξη. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα βρεις πουθενά κάποια σοβαρή μελέτη για το ποσοστό ελληνικών στην αγγλική και ακόμη πιο αμφίβολο είναι να βρεις το ποσοστό δανείων στην νεοελληνική.

Όμως για την νεοελληνική έχω να σημειώσω ότι παρότι μάλλον έχει λιγότερα δάνεια (ελέω καθαρεύουσας και ψώνιου), βρίσκονται πιο πολύ σε χρήση στην καθημερινότητά μας. Για παράδειγμα, σχεδόν όλα τα πράγματα που βρίσκουμε σε ένα σπίτι (ακόμη και τα δωμάτια: μπάνιο, σαλόνι, κουζίνα, χολ), ο ρουχισμός, πολλά από τα χρώματα, φαγητά και πολλά αντικείμενα της καθημερινότητάς μας. Νομίζω άνετα θα μπορούσε κανείς να φτιάξει κείμενο σαν του Ζολώτα, στα ελληνικά. Και φυσικά έχουμε επαγγέλματα με ορολογία σχεδόν εξολοκλήρου από άλλη γλώσσα, όπως η κομμωτική, η μηχανολογία (αν και το ψώνιο των Ελλήνων δημιούργησε άπειρους νεολογισμούς, συνήθως ηλίθιους και κακόηχους) και η πληροφορική.


* όπου win-win είναι να θεωρήσω το chrysalis ελληνικό, παρότι η λέξη χρυσός είναι δάνειο, το agony ελληνικό, παρότι είναι έμμεσο δάνειο από τα γαλλικά, μέσω λατινικών και το photography επίσης ελληνικό, παρότι μόνο τα συστατικά του είναι ελληνικά. Στην πράξη, είναι αντιφατικό να θεωρείται ελληνικό δάνειο και το chrysalis και το photography. Ή θα διαλέξω να μετρήσω μόνο την προέλευση της λέξης, οπότε η πρώτη είναι σημιτική και η δεύτερη ελληνική ή μόνο την γλώσσα σύνθεσης, οπότε η πρώτη είναι ελληνική και η δεύτερη αγγλική. Χάριν συζήτησης μετράω και τα δυο ως ελληνικά, έτσι και το win-win.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Dec 19, 2011)

nickel
Για ποια Αγγλικά μιλάμε?
Και για ποια Ελληνικά μιλάμε...?
Φοβάμαι ότι η άγνοιά μου παραείναι μεγάλη. Δεν είχα καν σκεφτεί ότι θα πρέπει να καθορίσουμε κάτι τέτοιο.
Δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω, θα εκτιμήσω κάθε απάντηση ανάλογα με τον προσδιορισμό, που μπορεί κανείς να δώσει.

Hellegennes
Ενδιαφέρουσες οι παρατηρήσεις σου. Φυσικά αν θέλουμε να πάρουμε ένα ειδικό τομέα (πχ. ονοματολογία φυτών) τα ποσοστά διαφοροποιούνται άμεσα. Ενώ η συμμετοχή στην καθομιλουμένη είναι τελείως διαφορετική. 
Από την άλλη, η προέλευση και η σύνθεση κανονικά αποτελούν διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2011)

Είπα ότι βγάζω έξω τους οργανισμούς, γιατί είναι στάνταρ πρακτική να ονομάζονται με ελληνικά ή λατινικά ονόματα. Βέβαια πολύ σπάνια είναι πραγματικά δάνεια και συνηθέστερα είναι νεολογισμοί. Πολύ συνηθισμένη είναι και η μείξη λατινικών-ελληνικών. Με αυτά τα δεδομένα, δεν έχει νόημα να μετράμε την συμβολή της ελληνικής στην ονοματολογία της βιολογίας, γιατί είναι "προσυμφωνημένη" τακτική.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2011)

Σ' αυτό το λεξικό του Κωνσταντινίδη:
http://www.akonstantinidis.gr/ecumenical_dimension.html
αναφέρονται πολλά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία στον πρόλογο, που θα ήθελα να βρω κάποτε το χρόνο να τα παρουσιάσω.
Δυστυχώς, κάποιος συνδυασμός ελληνολατρίας και προβλημάτων χώρου έκαναν τον Κωνσταντινίδη να βάλει στο λεξικό του μόνο λέξεις με ελληνική προέλευση σε όλα τους τα συστατικά, δηλαδή δεν θα βρούμε το _microbalance_ ή το _television_ κοντά στο _microbiotope_ ή το _telephone_.
Προσοχή πάντως: δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να μετράμε τους όρους της διωνυμικής ονοματολογίας. Δηλαδή το _Homo sapiens_ είναι ένας διεθνής επιστημονικός όρος, όπως και το _Capra aegagrus creticus_. Δεν θα πρέπει να τα μετράμε στο λεξιλόγιο κάποιας συγκεκριμένης γλώσσας.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2011)

Ihatemithous said:


> Οπότε είπα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κανείς και αν υπάρχει σχετική πηγή, για το ποιο είναι το ποσοστό των Αγγλικών λέξεων που έχουν ρίζες Ελληνικές.





nickel said:


> Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάποιες σχετικές αναφορές στις σελίδες της Λεξιλογίας παραπέμπουν σε πηγές με αριθμητικά στοιχεία.


 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3789-Λατινικά-vs-Ελληνικά!-Ποιος-νικάει


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Και φυσικά έχουμε επαγγέλματα με ορολογία σχεδόν εξολοκλήρου από άλλη γλώσσα, όπως η κομμωτική, η μηχανολογία (αν και το ψώνιο των Ελλήνων δημιούργησε άπειρους νεολογισμούς, συνήθως ηλίθιους και κακόηχους) και η πληροφορική.



Γιατί είναι ψώνιο να μιλάς με τον κομμωτή σου για ανταύγειες κι όχι για ρεφλέ και μες;
Επιπλέον, είναι ψώνιο μόνο όταν το κάνουν οι Έλληνες ή και όταν το κάνουν οι Γάλλοι, οι Γερμανοί και άλλοι πολλοί;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2011)

Όχι, ψώνιο είναι όταν έχεις μια λέξη χωρίς προβλήματα και επινοείς κάποια νέα, από "πείσμα". Για παράδειγμα έχεις ζάντα και την κάνεις σώτρον ή λάστιχο και το κάνεις επίσωτρον. Αν αυτό δεν είναι άγρια ψωνάρα, δεν ξέρω τι στο καλό είναι. Και οι Γερμανοί όταν το κάνουν είναι ψώνιο. Και οι Γάλλοι.

Συνήθως εμείς είμαστε μεγαλύτερα ψώνια, γιατί δημιουργούμε λέξεις από τρισχιλιετή νάματα. Αυτό είναι τραγελαφικό, γιατί όσο ξένη λέξη είναι η ζάντα, άλλο τόσο είναι και το σώτρον.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Dec 20, 2011)

Κατά πρώτον ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, και κυρίως για την βοήθεια να προσεγγίσω το ερώτημα που είχα θέσει για την διείσδυση της Ελληνικής γλώσσας στα Αγγλικά. (Και ό,τι άλλο ευπρόσδεκτο)
Αλλά τώρα που σας βρήκα θα σας κουράσω λίγο ακόμα με τους μύθους, αν είναι μύθοι, για την Ελληνική γλώσσα.

Μια θεωρία που συναντώ συχνά και η επιγραφή του Δισπηλιού, και την συναντώ με τέσσερις μορφές
1. είναι η αρχαιότερη γραφή στον κόσμο
2. είναι Ελληνική γραφή
3. είναι μια γραφή που αναπτύχθηκε στην περιοχή της Ευρώπης
4. από αυτή προέρχεται η γραμμική β, η γραμμική Α , ακόμα και τα ιερογλυφικά της Αιγύπτου.
-----
Ακόμα μια περίπτωση από την ευρεία συλλογή θεωριών για την Ελληνική γλώσσα, είναι η άποψη ότι κάποιοι κακοί, ισχυρίζονται ψευδώς ότι το Ελληνικό αλφάβητο είναι εξέλιξη του Φοινικικού, και ότι το Ελληνικό αλφάβητο αναπτύχθηκε στην Ελλάδα χωρίς επιδράσεις, ίσως από την γραμμική Α ή Β. 

Έχω κάποιες απόψεις σχετικά, που θεωρούν τα ανωτέρω μάλλον μύθους, αλλά θα χαρώ να έχω και μια γνώμη από κάποιους που ασχολούνται περισσότερο από μένα με την γλώσσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2011)

Η γραφή του Δισπηλιού, είναι χαράγματα. Προφανώς είναι κάποια πρώιμη μορφή επικοινωνίας. Ωστόσο γραφή δεν είναι, μάλλον. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν αναπαριστά ούτε κάποια υπαρκτή γλώσσα -γνωστή ή άγνωστη. Ως εκ τούτου, οι υπόλοιπες υποθέσεις είναι άκυρες (οι 2, 3, 4). Σίγουρα είναι κάποια σύμβολα που κάτι θέλουν να πουν, όμως αυτό δεν συνιστά από μόνο του γραφή και σίγουρα όχι γλώσσα.

Η ελληνική μπορεί να μην είναι η αρχαιότερη γλώσσα ούτε καν η γλώσσα με την αρχαιότερη γραφή που έχουμε ευρήματα, είναι όμως η γλώσσα με το αρχαιότερο -στον ευρωπαϊκό χώρο- εύρημα που μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε (όχι όμως και παγκοσμίως).

Το ελληνικό αλφάβητο δεν έχει απολύτως καμμία σχέση με τις γραμμικές. Υπάρχουν 1-2 σύμβολα της γραμμικής Β' που φέρνουν, ελάχιστα -και με μπόλικη φαντασία-, στο αλφάβητο, αλλά η ομοιότητα είναι συμπτωματική, καθώς δεν υπάρχει καν συσχέτιση γλωσσικής αξίας. Π.χ. το e φέρνει στο άλφα, το a φέρνει στο ταύ και το ka στο θήτα. Αν όντως τα αντίστοιχα γράμματα ήταν από τα αντίστοιχα σύμβολα, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην διατηρούσαν την ίδια λεκτική αξία (δηλαδή e, a και ka = ε, α, κ).


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2011)

Μια γενική δημοσιογραφική παρουσίαση για τα ευρήματα και την πινακίδα του Δισπηλιού μπορεί να διαβάσει κανείς στο Βήμα και να αρκεστεί στις δηλώσεις του υπεύθυνου καθηγητή Γ. Χουρμουζιάδη. Όταν αυτά τα θέματα πέφτουν στις γραφίδες των εθνικιστών, η ανάγκη για την επιστημονική αλήθεια μπαίνει σε δεύτερη μοίρα, συχνά ξεχνιέται εντελώς.


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Όταν αυτά τα θέματα πέφτουν στις γραφίδες των εθνικιστών, η ανάγκη για την επιστημονική αλήθεια μπαίνει σε δεύτερη μοίρα, συχνά ξεχνιέται εντελώς.


Διαφωνώ με τη χρήση της λέξης εθνικιστές. Μπορεί κανείς να είναι εθνικιστής και να μην πιστεύει τους μύθους, ενώ δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι ντε και καλά εθνικιστής όποιος τα πιστεύει, εθνοβλαμμένος ίσως ή απλά ανενημέρωτος ή κάποιος σαν τον ihatemithous που αποφασίζει να μη ρωτήσει και δεν έχει καμία απορία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2011)

Ένα είδος γλωσσικού εθνικισμού είναι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. Δεν αναφέρομαι σ' αυτούς που τα πιστεύουν ή τα αναπαράγουν, αλλά σ' αυτούς που τα παράγουν. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, όποιο θέμα κι αν πέσει στη γραφίδα του εθνικιστή, θα ταλαιπωρηθεί, από τη στιγμή που το ζητούμενο είναι να δειχτεί η ανωτερότητα του έθνους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2011)

Κατεξοχήν εθνικιστικό πεδίο είναι. Ο εθνικιστής διψάει να βρει πράγματα που να αναδεικνύουν το έθνος του και η γλωσσική ανωτερότητα εμπίπτει σ' αυτά. Μπορείς να πεις "ανενημέρωτος εθνικιστής" ή "αντιεπιστημονικός", αλλά γεγονός είναι ότι η ποιότητα "εθνικιστής" λειτουργεί ανασταλτικά στην αμφισβήτηση εθνικών "επιτευγμάτων". Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεις εθνικιστή να μην πιστεύει αμασητί τους γλωσσικούς μύθους, ακόμη κι αν κατά τα άλλα είναι αντικειμενικός και μεθοδικός.

Γεγονός είναι ότι οι Έλληνες δεν είμαστε εκπαιδευμένοι στην καρτεσιανή λογική και έτσι ο πολύς κόσμος δεν μπαίνει στην διαδικασία εξακρίβωσης του hearsay. Π.χ. έχω δει φυσικούς να χάφτουν τον μύθο για τα 70 εκ. λέξεις της ελληνικής, παρότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι μαθηματικώς αδύνατο, όπως θα έπρεπε να τους υποδεικνύει η μαθηματική τους λογική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2011)

Τι ακριβώς σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι όλοι οι φυσικοί έχουν μαθηματική λογική;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2011)

Έ, ξέρω 'γώ; Έστω και λίγο πρέπει να νιώθει ο φυσικός για να έχει γίνει φυσικός. Τουλάχιστον αυτό θα υπέθετε κανείς, αλλά σίγουρα δεν ισχύει απαραίτητα, αν ούτε υποψιάζεται ο άλλος ότι 70 εκατομμύρια είναι τρομερά μεγάλος αριθμός για λεξιλόγιο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2011)

Αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει τίποτα περί λέξεων μπορεί να του φανούν λίγα τα 70 εκατομμύρια, μπορεί να του φανούν πολλά. 
Φυσικά μπορεί να πει ότι το τάδε λεξικό έχει τόσες σελίδες, κάθε σελίδα τόσες λέξεις πάνω κάτω, το λεξικό δεν έχει ίσως όλες τις λέξεις της γλώσσας, οπότε έτσι να κάνει μερικές λογικές υποθέσεις και να καταλήξει, αν μη τι άλλο, ότι δεν ξέρει. 

Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχουν αυτή την ικανότητα πολλοί άνθρωποι τελικά.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 21, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Π.χ. έχω δει φυσικούς να χάφτουν τον μύθο για τα 70 εκ. λέξεις της ελληνικής, παρότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι μαθηματικώς αδύνατο, όπως θα έπρεπε να τους υποδεικνύει η μαθηματική τους λογική.


Γιατί είναι _μαθηματικώς _αδύνατο; _Γλωσσολογικώς _είναι αδύνατο, όχι μαθηματικώς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί είναι _μαθηματικώς _αδύνατο; _Γλωσσολογικώς _είναι αδύνατο, όχι μαθηματικώς.



Γιατί έστω ότι η αρχαία ελληνική αναπτύχθηκε μέσα σε μία χιλιετία. Αυτό σημαίνει παραγωγή 70,000 λέξεων τον χρόνο ή περίπου 190 λέξεων την ημέρα. Κι αυτός είναι ένας εξαιρετικά συντηρητικός υπολογισμός. Αυτό φαίνεται ηλίθιο, εκ προοιμίου. Αλλά αν το αφήσουμε και πάμε στο πού βρέθηκαν αυτές οι λέξεις, με απλά μαθηματικά δημοτικού, θα δούμε ότι χρειαζόμαστε έναν όγκο κειμένων μεγαλύτερο από ότι έχει γραφτεί ποτέ στην ανθρωπότητα. Μόνο το λεξικό θα έπρεπε να είναι 10,000 τόμοι των 500 σελίδων.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2011)

Κατ' αρχάς αυτοί που πιστεύουν στα 70 εκατ. λέξεις δεν πιστεύουν ότι η ελληνική αναπτύχθηκε σε μια χιλιετία μόνο, αλλά τη θεωρούν πολύ παλαιότερη. Δεύτερον, τα μαθηματικά του δημοτικού σχετικά με το πόσο όγκο κειμένων απαιτούν τόσες λέξεις ή πόσο χώρο θα 'πιανε ένα λεξικό, προϋποθέτουν τη γνώση μεγεθών όπως το πόσες λέξεις έχει μια σελίδα κττ — γνώσεις που δεν είναι αυτονόητο πως οφείλουν να κατέχουν οι φυσικοί.

Για να δείξω το ότι αυτό που φαίνεται αυτονόητο σ' έναν γλωσσολόγο ή σε κάποιον που τουλάχιστον προσεγγίζει συστηματικά και συγκροτημένα ένα γλωσσικό θέμα, σε σχέση με κάποιον που απλώς δέχεται μια ξερή αριθμητική πληροφορία, θα δώσω το αντίθετο παράδειγμα: Έστω ότι ένας βιολόγος δίνει μια πληροφορία π.χ. για τον αριθμό των ειδών των εντόμων ή για το πόσα είδη έχουν εξαφανιστεί μεγαλοποιημένη σε τάξη 10[SUP]2[/SUP] ή ένας αστρονόμος κάνει το ίδιο για τον αριθμό των αστέρων ή για την ηλικία του σύμπαντος· πώς μπορεί να κρίνει ένας γλωσσολόγος αν κάτι τέτοιο είναι «μαθηματικώς αδύνατο»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2011)

Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις το θέμα είναι να έχεις την ικανότητα να σχηματοποιήσεις νοητικά την τάξη του μεγέθους. Όταν αναφέρεσαι σε 70.000.000 λέξεις, μπορείς με κάποια προσέγγιση μικρότερη του 1/100 να εκτιμήσεις πόσους τόμους θα χρειάζονταν τα λεξικά της γλώσσας. Μόνο οι ειδικοί γνωρίζουν όμως π.χ. την πυκνότητα των εντόμων ανά τετραγωνικό χιλιόμετρο του πλανήτη και αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχουν καν ειδικοί αστρονόμοι που να μπορούν να στοιχηματίσουν στην κλίμακα του 1/100 για τον υποτιθέμενο αριθμό των αστέρων --ακόμη και στον σχετικά γνωστό γαλαξία μας.

Δεν χρειάζεται όμως να καταφεύγεις σε τέτοια παραδείγματα για να δείξεις τη δυσκολία ακόμη και των ειδικών στη συνειδητοποίηση των αριθμών. Το δείχνουν οι απαντήσεις σε ερωτήσεις όπως πόσα τούβλα (hint: π.χ. των 5 επί 15 εκατοστών) μπορεί να περιέχει ένας τοίχος 2,5 επί 3 μέτρα ή πόσο ύψος έχει μια δεξαμενή με βάση 15 επί 20 μέτρα και χωρητικότητα 90.000 λίτρα (αυτό, το δεύτερο, είναι λέει από πραγματικό θέμα μαθητικών εξετάσεων --παραθέτω την ερώτηση επειδή κανείς δεν παραξενεύτηκε ούτε από την άσκηση, ούτε από την απάντηση).


----------



## Earion (Dec 22, 2011)

Η ελληνική, σε όποιο χρονικό διάστημα κι αν τοποθετήσουμε το σχηματισμό της,* πάντως δεν δημιουργήθηκε ex nihilo· προήλθε από άλλες, προηγούμενες «γλώσσες», κλάδους ή μορφές τελοσπάντων γλώσσας (όπως και να τις αποκαλέσουμε), κι εκείνες από άλλες παλιότερες. Άρα μπορεί κάλλιστα να υπήρχε πολύ μεγάλο αρκετό απόθεμα. Επιπλέον, σε ένα δυναμικό σύστημα όπως είναι η γλώσσα τι ακριβώς είναι η λέξη, θέλω να πω πού αρχίζει και πού τελειώνει ο προσδιορισμός κάποιου ακούσματος/αρθρώματος ως νέας λέξης; Αν το «λύκος» είναι μια λέξη (με τους πολλούς της τύπους σε ένα κλιτικό σύστημα), ο «γερόλυκος» και ο «θαλασσόλυκος» είναι ξεχωριστές λέξεις; Πολύ μελάνι έχει χυθεί για όλα αυτά από ανθρώπους πιο ειδικούς από εμάς. Το μόνο που μας μένει είναι να θαυμάζουμε ένα πλήθος αόριστα (χωρίς ποσοτικό προσδιορισμό), όπως ακριβώς μας θύμισαν οι προλαλήσαντες ότι δεν έχει νόημα να μετράμε τα άστρα του ουρανού (κινδυνεύοντας έτσι να καταστρέψουμε τα εργαλεία των ποιητών).

* Τριάντα αιώνων λογοτεχνία διατείνεται ότι έχει επιμεληθεί ο Στυλιανός Αλεξίου. Νομίζω (δηλαδή έχω μια θολή ανάμνηση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ καθαρά) ότι ο Παλαμάς ήταν που μίλησε για «βροντολάλημα τριαντατριών αιώνων», ενθουσιασμένος από τις μινωικές πινακίδες που ανακάλυπτε ο Έβανς στην Κρήτη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 22, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Κατ' αρχάς αυτοί που πιστεύουν στα 70 εκατ. λέξεις δεν πιστεύουν ότι η ελληνική αναπτύχθηκε σε μια χιλιετία μόνο, αλλά τη θεωρούν πολύ παλαιότερη. Δεύτερον, τα μαθηματικά του δημοτικού σχετικά με το πόσο όγκο κειμένων απαιτούν τόσες λέξεις ή πόσο χώρο θα 'πιανε ένα λεξικό, προϋποθέτουν τη γνώση μεγεθών όπως το πόσες λέξεις έχει μια σελίδα κττ — γνώσεις που δεν είναι αυτονόητο πως οφείλουν να κατέχουν οι φυσικοί.
> 
> Για να δείξω το ότι αυτό που φαίνεται αυτονόητο σ' έναν γλωσσολόγο ή σε κάποιον που τουλάχιστον προσεγγίζει συστηματικά και συγκροτημένα ένα γλωσσικό θέμα, σε σχέση με κάποιον που απλώς δέχεται μια ξερή αριθμητική πληροφορία, θα δώσω το αντίθετο παράδειγμα: Έστω ότι ένας βιολόγος δίνει μια πληροφορία π.χ. για τον αριθμό των ειδών των εντόμων ή για το πόσα είδη έχουν εξαφανιστεί μεγαλοποιημένη σε τάξη 10[SUP]2[/SUP] ή ένας αστρονόμος κάνει το ίδιο για τον αριθμό των αστέρων ή για την ηλικία του σύμπαντος· πώς μπορεί να κρίνει ένας γλωσσολόγος αν κάτι τέτοιο είναι «μαθηματικώς αδύνατο»;



Ώπα. Αυτές είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες, για τις οποίες χρειάζεται να έχεις μια ιδέα. Από την στιγμή που αποκτάς την ιδέα φαίνεται η σχέση σου με την μαθηματική λογική. Π.χ., λέω ότι ένας κόκκος άμμου περιέχει 10^20 άτομα. Κατόπιν και μόνο κατόπιν ρωτάω πόσα άτομα βρίσκονται στο ορατό σύμπαν. Θα εκπλαγείς με το πόσα απίστευτα μακριά πέφτουν όλοι από το σωστό (περίπου 10^80). Για όσους φαίνεται πολύ μικρό το άλμα από το 10^20 ως το 10^80, μπορούμε να καταλήξουμε ότι δεν έχουν μαθηματική λογική.

Τώρα, για το πόσες λέξεις έχει μια σελίδα, συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να έχεις μια άλφα σχέση, όμως όλοι την έχουμε! Όλοι έχουμε γράψει κείμενα στην ζωή μας και δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς που να μην μπορεί να υπολογίσει 5-10 λέξεις ανά γραμμή και 20-30 γραμμές ανά σελίδα. Αν και εγώ εννοούσα παραβολικές συναρτήσεις, ωστόσο αυτές δεν είναι ύλη δημοτικού.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2011)

Μια σημείωση περιθωρίου: Στις περισσότερες συζητήσεις αυτού του είδους με μη ειδικούς, κάτι που πρέπει να πασχίσεις να ξεκαθαρίσεις από την αρχή είναι ότι άλλο η λέξη (_λέξις_) και άλλο οι τύποι (_λέξη, λέξης, λέξεις, λέξεων, λέξις, λέξεως, λέξει, λέξιν, λέξι, λέξεσι_). Προφανώς δεν μπορείς να κάνεις συγκρίσεις με π.χ. την αγγλική, που έχει δύο τύπους (μην πιάσουμε τη σχέση στα ρήματα...). Ότι άλλο η λέξη και ο τύπος, και άλλο οι λέξεις του συνόλου της γραμματείας (αυτό που θα βγάλει το Word στο Tools > Word Count αν του ρίξεις μέσα όλα τα έργα των αρχαίων). 

Είναι εκνευριστικό να πρέπει να κάνεις συζήτηση με κάποιον που θέλει να έχει άποψη για τον πλούτο μιας γλώσσας και δεν έχει καταλάβει καν τι είναι αυτό που μετράει.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Dec 22, 2011)

Σαν άσχετος με την γλωσσολογία (και γενικότερα με τον γραπτό λόγο και την ορθογραφία) επιτρέψτε μου, να πω δυο πράγματα για τον εθνικισμό και την γλώσσα. Όταν διαβάζεις κάπου το λερναίο κείμενο σε κάποια του εκδοχή και δεν είσαι τελείως τυφλωμένος από την ανάγκη σου, να θεωρήσεις το έθνος σου ανώτερο, ώστε να καταξιωθείς φαντασιακά, έστω και μέσω της γλώσσας, θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθείς, είναι δυνατόν να είναι η γλώσσα μου τόσο ανώτερη από τις άλλες? Άντε να είναι ανώτερη αφού μου το λένε όλοι, αλλά τόσο μα τόσο πολύ!?

Αυτό κανονικά αρκεί για να σου κινήσει υποψίες. Δυστυχώς όμως οι άνθρωποι συνήθως έχουν την τάση να αποδέχονται απόψεις που εκφέρονται με σοβαρότητα, ιδίως αν προέρχονται από σοβαρές ή σοβαροφανείς πηγές. Και ιδίως όταν έστω και στο ελάχιστο, θωπεύουν το εγώ τους. 
Και το λερναίο κείμενο ζει και βασιλεύει. Βέβαια ακόμα και να ψυλλιαστείς ότι κάτι τρέχει, θα δυσκολευτείς να συνειδητοποιήσεις πού είναι τα ψέματα, και πού η αλήθεια (αν υπάρχει) γιατί με μια πρώτη ανάγνωση νομίζεις ότι κάτι δεν κατάλαβες καλά ή ότι πρόκειται για κάποια πολύ σαφή πληροφορία για να είναι τελείως μούφα.

Έτυχε η αδελφή μου να ξεκίνησε διδακτορικό στην γλωσσολογία και δυστυχώς να μην πρόλαβε να το τελειώσει. Για αυτό και είμαι λίγο υποψιασμένος με μερικά θέματα. Αλλά χωρίς βοήθεια από πιο ειδικούς, δεν θα μπορούσα να διατυπώσω αντιρρήσεις για το λερναίο. 
Μερικές φορές έχω μπλέξει σε συζητήσεις σε φόρουμ σχετικά και πρόσφατα είχα μια τέτοια αφορμή. Δεν περιμένω ότι θα έχω τον τελευταίο λόγο σε αυτές, μια και μου λείπει κάτι βασικό εκτός από γνώσεις, (που έτσι και αλλιώς λείπουν πολύ περισσότερο σε θιασώτες του Λερναίου), δεν είμαι αρκετά φανατικός. 

Οι τελευταίες ατάκες Λερναίου (υποθέτω) που δεν τις είχα ξανακούσει.


> ότι Πάντως όπως γράφει και ο Ρωμαίος Οράτιος «Η Ελληνική φυλή γεννήθηκε ευνοημένη με μία γλώσσα εύηχη, γεμάτη μουσικότητα».Και έχει αποδειχθεί ότι η Ελληνική γλώσσα επιβλήθηκε αβίαστα (στους Λατίνους) και χάρη στην μουσικότητα της.





> Υπαρχει ομως μια εμπειρικη σχολη που λεει οτι η πλουσιοτητα και ¨ποιοτητα¨μιας γλωσσας φαινεται απο την δυνατοτητα να αναπτυχθουν φιλοσοφικες εννοιες και θεωριες στη γλωσσα αυτη.
> Για να το κανω ποιο κατανοητο, οι Ελληνες ανεπτυξαν στα αρχαια χρονια την φιλοσοφια γιατι τους βοηθησε και η πλουσια γλωσσα τους πολυ.





> "Όλες οι γλώσσες θεωρούνται κρυφοελληνικές, με πλούσια δάνεια από τη μητέρα των γλωσσών, την Ελληνική." (Francisco Adrados, γλωσσολόγος).Η Ελληνική γλώσσα έχει λέξεις για έννοιες οι οποίες παραμένουν χωρίς απόδοση στις υπόλοιπες γλώσσες,


Και για τις τρεις έχω κάποιες απαντήσεις στο μυαλό μου, αλλά δεν έχω και τόσο θράσος ώστε να τις γράψω εδώ, μια μόνο ερώτηση αν ξέρετε από περιέργεια, αυτός ο Francisco Adrados είναι υπαρκτό πρόσωπο, γλωσσολόγος και έχει πει κάτι τέτοιο?

Γενικότερα έχω ενδιαφέρον για τους αστικούς μύθους και στην θητεία μου στα φόρουμ έχω εντοπίσει αρκετούς. Τραγέλαφος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2011)

Ο Αδράδος είναι υπαρκτό πρόσωπο και σοβαρότατος ελληνιστής και γλωσσολόγος, διευθυντής σύνταξης του μνημειώδους ελληνοϊσπανικού λεξικού. Απλώς πολλά από τα γραφτά του και τις δηλώσεις του τα διαστρεβλώνουν. Αξίζει να ψάξει κανείς τι ακριβώς έχει πει σε κάθε περίπτωση, για να αντιληφθούμε τα σαχλά παιχνίδια που παίζονται.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francisco_Rodríguez_Adrados


----------



## Palavra (Dec 22, 2011)

Δεν έχω απαντήσεις, έχω όμως ερωτήσεις: :)


> ότι Πάντως όπως γράφει και ο Ρωμαίος Οράτιος «Η Ελληνική φυλή γεννήθηκε ευνοημένη με μία γλώσσα εύηχη, γεμάτη μουσικότητα».Και *έχει αποδειχθεί ότι *η Ελληνική γλώσσα επιβλήθηκε αβίαστα (στους Λατίνους) και χάρη στην μουσικότητα της.



Από ποιον έχει αποδειχτεί; Και επειδή δεν τα ξέρω αυτά τα λατινικά, πού το είπε αυτό ο Οράτιος;



> Υπαρχει ομως *μια εμπειρικη σχολη* που λεει οτι η πλουσιοτητα και ¨ποιοτητα¨μιας γλωσσας φαινεται απο την δυνατοτητα να αναπτυχθουν φιλοσοφικες εννοιες και θεωριες στη γλωσσα αυτη.
> Για να το κανω ποιο κατανοητο, οι Ελληνες ανεπτυξαν στα αρχαια χρονια την φιλοσοφια γιατι τους βοηθησε και η πλουσια γλωσσα τους πολυ.


Ποια εμπειρική σχολή; Πού το λέει αυτό; Μέσω ποιου μηχανισμού βοήθησε η γλώσσα ώστε να αναπτυχθεί η φιλοσοφία; 


> Όλες οι γλώσσες θεωρούνται κρυφοελληνικές, με πλούσια δάνεια από τη μητέρα των γλωσσών, την Ελληνική." (Francisco Adrados, γλωσσολόγος).Η Ελληνική γλώσσα έχει λέξεις για έννοιες οι οποίες παραμένουν χωρίς απόδοση στις υπόλοιπες γλώσσες,


Ποια λέξη δεν έχει απόδοση στις υπόλοιπες γλώσσες (οι οποίες, παρεμπιπτόντως, είναι πάνω από 6.000); Επίσης, σίγουρα το είπε αυτό ο Adrados και αν ναι, πού;


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2011)

Φοβάμαι ότι θα πρέπει να βρεις την προέλευση αυτών των δηλώσεων, να καταλάβεις με ποια ευκαιρία διατυπώθηκαν και, αν έχεις όρεξη, να τις διαψεύσεις. Δεν είναι ωστόσο δηλώσεις του Ihatemithous.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 22, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Μέσω ποιου μηχανισμού βοήθησε η γλώσσα ώστε να αναπτυχθεί η φιλοσοφία;



Ίσως την ίδια απορία να είχε κι ο Βίτγκενσταϊν.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 22, 2011)

@63: Το κατάλαβα, αν και μάλλον δεν διατύπωσα σωστά. Ήθελα απλώς να δείξω, σε σχέση με το ερώτημά του περί αντεπιχειρημάτων, ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αντικρούει κανείς τέτοιες αυθαίρετες και γεμάτες ασάφειες δηλώσεις, γιατί δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Το πιθανότερο μάλιστα είναι αν ρωτήσεις κάποιον που κάνει τέτοιες δηλώσεις κάτι από τα παραπάνω, να σε πει ανθέλληνα, τουρκόφιλο, πράκτορα του Σόρος και εχθρό του έθνους, και να ξεμπερδεύει και αυτό ακριβώς επειδή δεν έχει τα στοιχεία να υποστηρίξει τέτοιου είδους σαχλαμάρες (ιδίως άμα ακούω αυτό το «δεν υπάρχει σε καμία γλώσσα του κόσμου»... Και πού το ξέρεις εσύ, καλέ μου άνθρωπε; Τις μιλάς φαρσί και τις 6.000; )


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2011)

Βεβαίως μην ξεχνάμε ότι μύθος είναι και το ότι οι Εσκιμώοι έχουν εκατό-χίλιες κλπ λέξεις για το χιόνι. Που υποτίθεται ότι δεν τις έχει κανένας άλλος. Ο μύθος αυτός δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα εσκιμωικού εθνικισμού, αλλά μάλλον απόδειξη ότι για να στηρίξει κανείς κάποιο παράδοξο επιχείρημα δημιουργεί παράδοξα ψευτογεγονότα. Ή ότι μπορεί κάπου να διαβάσει κάποιος κάτι, να το παρεξηγήσει και να δημιουργήσει έναν μύθο. Για παράδειγμα το ερώτημα πώς η γλώσσα επηρεάζει τον τρόπο σκέψης και συνεπώς τη φιλοσοφία είναι γνωστό και παλιό ζήτημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 22, 2011)

Το ότι οι Ινουίτ έχουν 100 λέξεις για το χιόνι γίνεται πιστευτό εμπειρικά. Είναι λογικό να υποθέσει κανείς ότι όπου υπάρχει πολύ χιόνι θα υπάρχουν και χίλιες διαφορετικές λέξεις γι' αυτό, όπως π.χ. στα αγγλικά υπάρχουν πάνω από 30 λέξεις για την βροχή.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 22, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Η γραφή του Δισπηλιού, είναι χαράγματα. Προφανώς είναι κάποια πρώιμη μορφή επικοινωνίας. *Ωστόσο γραφή δεν είναι, μάλλον. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν αναπαριστά ούτε κάποια υπαρκτή γλώσσα -γνωστή ή άγνωστη.* Ως εκ τούτου, οι υπόλοιπες υποθέσεις είναι άκυρες (οι 2, 3, 4). Σίγουρα είναι κάποια σύμβολα που κάτι θέλουν να πουν, όμως αυτό δεν συνιστά από μόνο του γραφή και σίγουρα όχι γλώσσα.



Σωστά , απλώς δεν θα έθετα ακριβώς έτσι όσα έχω τονίσει. Δεν χωράει "μάλλον" και "κατά πάσα πιθανότητα" εδώ. Απλώς δεν έχουμε τρόπο να αποφανθούμε αν αποτελεί ή όχι γραφή, ούτε, πολλώ μάλλον, τρόπο να αποφανθούμε αν αναπαριστά κάποια υπαρκτή γλώσσα. Λείπουν στοιχεία σύγκρισης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 22, 2011)

Είναι υποθέσεις. Μπορεί να είναι και λάθος. Οι υποθέσεις βασίζονται σε ενδείξεις. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αν επρόκειτο για γραφή, θα είχε επαναληψιμότητα. Δεδομένου ότι δεν έχει βρεθεί τίποτα άλλο με αυτά τα χαράγματα, είναι αμφίβολο να έχουμε γραφή. Ούτε η σειρά που βρίσκονται τα χαράγματα θυμίζει γλώσσα, τουλάχιστον όπως ξέρουμε τις γλώσσες. Μπορεί βέβαια και να είναι γραφή.


----------



## sarant (Dec 23, 2011)

Ο Αντράδος πράγματι έχει πει κάτι που θυμίζει αυτό που του αποδίδεται. Συγκεκριμένα, στο Historia de la lengua griega γράφει: 
Antes, cuando los romanos conquistaron el Oriente, el griego
siguió hablándose allí. Y desde el siglo II a. C. influyó fuertemente en
el latín y luego, directamente o a través del latín, en prácticamente
todas las lenguas. Es un largo proceso que ha hecho que hoy nuestras
lenguas, como he dicho en otras ocasiones, sean una especie de
semigriego o criptogriego. (Στον πρόλογο)
Και πιο κάτω, στην ενότητα 227:
No es que antes o en otros lugares no hayan surgido esbozos de un
lenguaje científico: por ejemplo, en Babilonia para la Astronomía, en
la India para la Gramática. Pero en Grecia se procedió de una manera
más sistemática y, sobre todo, se creó un lenguaje científico que
llegaría a todas las lenguas posteriores. Son, he escrito en diversos
lugares, una especie de semigriego o criptogriego, gracias a una serie
de términos griegos usados ya con la forma y con el sentido
originales, ya con otros; o bien en traducción mediante calcos
semánticos. Cuando decimos conciencia (lat. conscientia) o dicen en
alemán Gewissen, no se hace sino traducir el griego συνείδησις. La
creación de esta lengua científica es inseparable de la creación de
sistemas filosóficos y científicos diversos.

Και ακόμα πιο πέρα, εκεί που λέει για τη διείσδυση της ελληνικής στις ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες:
Finalmente, aunque esto sea estudiado aquí en menor grado,
insistimos en que, directa o indirectamente, también la gramática
(sobre todo la sintaxis) y la literatura griega se han constituido en
modelo: han continuado desarrollándose, están vivas. Por eso he
escrito más de una vez que nuestras lenguas europeas (a su vez
modelo en esto de otras) son un semigriego o un criptogriego. A
veces el elemento griego es ya lejano, difícil de descubrir en calcos
semánticos y palabras ya plenamente integradas con variaciones
fonéticas y semánticas.

Δεν λέει βέβαια για μητέρες γλώσσες.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Dec 23, 2011)

> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αν επρόκειτο για γραφή, θα είχε επαναληψιμότητα.


Ο ισχυρισμός για την πινακίδα του δισπηλιού σαν γλώσσα, πάει παρέα με την υπόθεση (που δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει) ότι κάποιες προϊστορικές επιγραφές, που έχουν ανακαλυφθεί στην Ευρώπη, έχουν ανάλογα χαράγματα, δεν είμαι πρόχειρος πως ονομάζεται αυτός ο πρώιμος θεωρούμενος πολιτισμός, αλλά θα το βρω και θα το σημειώσω.
Βέβαια για την συγκεκριμένη ακούγονται και άλλα, ότι είναι ύποπτος ο τρόπος που αλλοιώθηκε το εύρημα ή ότι υπάρχουν σκοτεινά συμφέροντα που δεν παρουσιάζεται πουθενά.

Sarant με τα Ελληνικά κάτι καταφέρνω, με τα αγγλικά αν βοηθήσει ο θεός και καμιά εικόνα ίσως βγάλω κάποιο νόημα, με τα ισπανικά σηκώνω τα χέρια. Αν καταλαβαίνεις αυτά που για μένα είναι κινέζικα, μήπως καμιά μεταφρασούλα.....

Κάπου είδα ότι είχατε παρέα ένα παλαιό μου γνώριμο (από άλλο φόρουμ) που υποστήριζε ότι τα γράμματα έχουν καθένα τους ξεχωριστή σημασία, και κάποια μυστηριώδη καταγωγή. Αναρωτιέμαι πως και αυτή η άποψη δεν έχει μπει σε καμιά έκδοση του Λερναίου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2011)

Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού πινακίδα παρόμοια με του Δισπηλιού. Αυτό βέβαια εξαρτάται μέχρι πού θέλεις να τραβήξεις το σκοινί, γιατί πρόκειται για τελείως βασικά σχήματα, που με λίγη καλή θέληση μπορείς να ταιριάξεις σε οποιοδήποτε αλφάβητο, abjad ή άλλου είδους γραφή.


----------



## Earion (Dec 28, 2011)

Earion said:


> Σε ένα δυναμικό σύστημα όπως είναι η γλώσσα τι ακριβώς είναι η λέξη;



Η Βικιπαίδεια θίγει το θέμα εντελώς τηλεγραφικά εδώ (ευχ. την SBE για την υπόδειξη).

Αλλαγή θέματος:

Ο ανταποκριτής σας επί της Εγνατίας Οδού έχει να αναφέρει ότι η πρόσφατη χιονόπτωση χρωμάτισε όλα τα τοπία εδώ κατάλευκα. Ιδανικό σκηνικό για τα Χριστούγεννα. Όσο για τα εμπόδια στις συγκοινωνίες που αναστάτωσαν την περιοχή την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, οι ντόπιοι έχουν πολλά να πουν. Πρώτα πρώτα, ότι μερίδιο ευθύνης γι’ αυτό φέρουν οι ιδιώτες στους οποίους ανατέθηκε με τον γνωστό (προσχεδιασμένο τρόπο) η συντήρηση της Εγνατίας (πρόκειται βέβαια για τους τρεις πασίγνωστους «εθνικούς εργολάβους»), οι οποίοι γέμισαν με μηχανήματα εκχιονισμού τις κεντρικές τους εγκαταστάσεις στην Αττική και άφησαν τις περιοχές ευθύνης τους γυμνές από εξοπλισμό. Δεύτερον, ότι κανείς δεν ελέγχει τις αλβανικές ή βουλγάρικες νταλίκες αν έχουν αλυσίδες, κι ότι οι ξένοι οδηγοί δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα. Τρίτον, ότι κάποια συνεργεία διάλεξαν ακριβώς τη στιγμή του κινδύνου για να εγείρουν απαιτήσεις, κι ότι προχώρησαν σε αποχή (ας πούμε ότι όλα αυτά τα «βλέπουμε κριτικά» εωσότου υποστούν έλεγχο και επιβεβαίωση). Τέταρτον και σπουδαιότερο, ότι ένα μόνιμο πρόβλημα σε περίπτωση χιονόπτωσης είναι *τα ανεμοσούρια*, όταν ο άνεμος δημιουργεί αιφνίδια χιονοστροβίλους, που μπορούν σε μισή ώρα μέσα να μαζέψουν χιόνι σε τέτοιο ύψος ώστε να γίνεται αδιαπέραστο. Το πρόβλημα είναι γνωστό και τα επικίνδυνα σημεία μετρημένα, άρα οι αρμόδιοι θα μπορούσαν να έχουν κατά προτεραιότητα εκεί το νου τους. Επιπλέον, το συμπαγές διαχωριστικό ανάμεσα στις κατευθύνσεις κυκλοφορίας πάνω στο δρόμο κατακρατά το χιόνι, κι αν έλειπε από τη μέση πιθανότατα ο άνεμος θα έδιωχνε τις μάζες του χιονιού από το οδόστρωμα. Ο ανταποκριτής σας, άβγαλτος άνθρωπος της πόλης, υπέθεσε φωναχτά ότι τα ανεμοσούρια θα πρέπει να γίνονται σε μεγάλα υψόμετρα, ίσως σε στενές διαβάσεις, εκεί που η στενότητα του χώρου κάνει ευκολότερη τη συσσώρευση. Σφάλμα μέγα. Ακριβώς το αντίθετο: το φαινόμενο εκδηλώνεται στον ανοιχτό κάμπο, εκεί που ο άνεμος σαρώνει τα πάντα, σε σημεία όπου οι τοπικές συνθήκες στη μικροκλίμακα (συγκεκριμένες διαμορφώσεις του εδάφους δηλαδή) το υπαγορεύουν. Για να κλείσω, το τερπνό στην όλη υπόθεση δεν είναι μόνο η εμπειρία του χιονισμένου τοπίου αλλά και η αποθησαύριση μιας ωραιότατης ελληνικής λέξης: *ανεμοσούρια*. Ποιος είπε ότι οι Εσκιμώοι υπερτερούν σε λεξιλόγιο για το χιόνι; (Ή, για να βάλω τίτλο στο σημείωμα αυτό, «Πώς λένε οι Εσκιμώοι το ανεμοσούρι;»)


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2011)

Ανταποκριτάρα μας, ωραίες εικόνες μάς έφερες. Εδώ τη βγάζουμε με το αφτιασίδωτο κρύο.

Έχει πλάκα τ' ανεμοσούρι. Γιατί ξεκίνησε την καριέρα του σαν δυνατός, βουερός άνεμος (άνεμος που σφυρίζει / συρίζει / σουρίζει) και έφτασε να έχει αυτή τη σημασία σε σχέση με το χιόνι που υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει επηρεαστεί από το σέρνω > σούρνω. Την καλύτερη κάλυψη την κάνει ο Δημητράκος:

*ανεμοσουράει* δημ. ανεμοσουρίζει βλ.λ.
*ανεμοσούρι* [το] δημ. άνεμος σφοδρός μετά βοής | εις πληθ. *τ' ανεμοσούρια* αι εκ του ανέμου βοαί: _της ρεματιάς τ' ανεμοσούρια_.
*ανεμοσουρίζει* δημ. παθ. μτχ. *ανεμοσουρισμένος* πνέει σφοδρός άνεμος, βοερός | πίπτει χιών πνέοντος άμα σφοδρού ανέμου: _ανεμοσουρισμένο χιόνι_ (υπό του ανέμου επισεσωρευμένον που) - _ανεμοσουρισμένος τόπος_ (εφ' ου επισωρεύει χιόνα ο άνεμος).
*ανεμοσούρισμα* [το] δημ. το ανεμοσούρι βλ.λ. 2) υπ' ανέμου σωρευθείσα που χιών: _λιώσανε τα χιόνια, μόνο στο βουνό έχει ακόμα πού και κάπου ανεμοσουρίσματα._

Έχει ενδιαφέρον η εικόνα που δίνει η Πύλη όταν βλέπουμε το λήμμα του Γεωργακά κάτω από το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ:

[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
*ανεμοσούρι* το [anemosúri] Ο44 : σφοδρός άνεμος με βοή.
[ελνστ. _ἀνεμόσουρ(ις_ ἡ) υποκορ. -_ιον > -ι_]

[Λεξικό Γεωργακά]
*ανεμοσούρι* [anemosúri] το, _region_.
snowstorm, blizzard (syn ανεμόχιονο):
τ’ ~ δεν άφηνε ούτε λαμπάδα ούτε δαδί αναμμένο (Christovasilis) | 
οι φωνές φέρνανε γύρω τα μπεντένια, εδώ δυνατές, παραπέρα αχαμνές, μέσα στο ~ (Prevelakis) | 
τ' ανεμοσούρια στήνουν παγίδες του χάρου πάνω απ' τους γκρεμούς, θάβουνε ζα κι ανθρώπους (Myrivilis) | 
poem μα ~ ασκώθη ανέσπλαχνο, κορμί και νους παγώνουν (Kazantz Od 22.587) 
[postverbal der of region. ModG _ανεμοσουρίζω_]

Μα είναι μόνο _snowstorm_ και _blizzard_; Πού είναι ο σφοδρός βουερός άνεμος (howling wind); (Ο Kimon Friar δίνει τον καζαντζακικό στίχο «but when a strong wind swept and froze the flesh and mind», αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει δίκιο). Και μήπως το συσσωρευμένο χιόνι θα πρέπει να το πούμε *snowdrift*;

Πριν φτάσουμε να αναρωτηθούμε για τους Εσκιμώους...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2011)

Οι Εσκιμώοι δεν ξέρω, οι Βρετανοί πάντως το λένε _snowdrift_. Για την ακρίβεια, όταν έριξε το πολύ χιόνι, πριν 3 χρόνια, διάβαζα για snowdrifts και δεν ήξερα τι στο καλό είναι. Ψάχνοντας την έννοια, έμαθα και το ανεμοσούρι. Ούτε που υποπτευόμουν ότι υπάρχει κι ελληνική λέξη γι' αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2012)

Το αρχείο πρέπει να εμπλουτιστεί με συγκομιδή δύο βιντεάκια που σχολιάζει ο Σαραντάκος, *εδώ*. Εγώ, αφού άκουσα και διάβασα, νιώθω μάλλον σαν ιδιοφυής μικρόνους: ιδιοφυής επειδή μιλάω γλώσσα με τόσους κλιτικούς τύπους, μικρόνους επειδή μου στέρησαν την ευκτική. Πάει, θα χαθούμε στους δαιδάλους της προϊούσας αποβλάκωσης.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jan 30, 2012)

Είπα να συνεισφέρω και εγώ κάτι στο νήμα.
Θα έχετε ακούσει για τους λεξάριθμους ή συνάριθμους και την μαθηματική δομή της γλώσσας μας. 
Μόλις βρήκα  μια σελίδα που έχει έτοιμο πρόγραμμα και καταχωρημένες πάμπολλες φράσεις και λέξεις.
Δοκιμάστε και θα βεβαιωθείτε για την εννοιολογική σύμπτωση, των εκφράσεων με κοινό λεξάριθμο, που αποκλείει κάθε αμφισβήτηση της θεωρίας. 
Καλή διασκέδαση.

και ένα μικρό δείγμα
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΉ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ = 1395 = ΣΠΙΘΑ ΜΙΚΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑΚΗΣ = Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΤΡΟΠΗΣ = ΚΑΤΕΣΦΑΓΜΕΝΟΣ = ΚΗΤΟΣ ΦΟΒΕΡΟΝ = ΚΙΣΣΑ Η ΚΛΕΦΤΡΑ = ΑΦΟΔΕΥΣΕΙΣ = Ο ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ = ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΑΚΟ ΟΧΗΜΑ = ΜΗΤΡΙΑΡΧΙΚΗ ΘΕΟΛΟΓΙΑ και πολλά άλλα. 
Ή μήπως δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά την θεωρία?


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2012)

Για τους λεξάριθμους θα βρεις μια σύντομη αναφορά στις _Πύλες της ανεξήγητης βλακείας_, εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1960-Οι-πύλες-της-ανεξήγητης-βλακείας.

Η θεωρία έχει κάποια ομοιότητα με το θεώρημα των απείρων πιθήκων («ένας πίθηκος που χτυπάει πλήκτρα στην τύχη σε μια γραφομηχανή για ένα άπειρο χρονικό διάστημα θα παράξει σχεδόν βέβαια ένα δεδομένο κείμενο όπως για παράδειγμα τα άπαντα του Ουίλιαμ Σαίξπηρ»). Ας μη συζητάμε για άπειρους πιθήκους.


----------



## sarant (Jan 30, 2012)

Μου άρεσε (που είδα το "παράξει")


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 30, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Ή μήπως δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά την θεωρία?



Δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά την θεωρία. Η βλακώδης αυτή θεωρία, λέει ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα φτιάχτηκε για να κωδικοποιήσει συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες. Δηλαδή δεν είναι ότι κάθε λέξη κωδικοποιεί κάτι άλλο ισοδύναμο και αυτό κάποιον αριθμό, γιατί οι πληροφορίες για κωδικοποίηση είναι πεπερασμένες. Φυσικά το ότι η θεωρία είναι σαθρή, μπορείς να το αποδείξεις πολύ εύκολα. Πρώτα απ' όλα οι πληροφορίες αυτές είναι τρίβιαλ και ράντομ, όπως π.χ. "μήκος δακτυλίων Κρόνου". Επίσης είναι τελείως ηλίθιο να κωδικοποιείς με τέτοιον ανορθόδοξο τρόπο πληροφορίες.

Παράδειγμα:

_ΜΕΚΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΤΡΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΟΥ ΕΙ = 2400
ΑΚΤΙΝΑ = 382
2400/382 = 6,2827225 = 2 χ 3,14136
λάθος = -0,007%_

*Ogygos*, www.phorum.gr

Για ποιον λόγο να φτιάξει κανείς ένα τόσο πολύπλοκο σύστημα για κάτι που στα μαθηματικά είναι τέσσερα σύμβολα; (c=pd)


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jan 30, 2012)

Μου ξεδίπλωσες μια νέα πτυχή της σοφίας της λεξ-αριθμίας. Αν και δυσκολεύτηκα να καταλάβω τι εννοούσες. 
Μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι ίδιους λεξάριθμους, έχουν έννοιες που έχουν συγγενή σημασία, σύμφωνα με την περιορισμένη οπτική από ό,τι είχα διαβάσει μέχρι τώρα. Τώρα βλέπω ότι υπολείπομαι πολύ της κατανόησης του θέματος.
Πάω να υπολογίσω την ταχύτητα του φωτός διά του λεξαρίθμου του και θα επανέλθω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 30, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Πάω να υπολογίσω την ταχύτητα του φωτός διά του λεξαρίθμου του και θα επανέλθω.



Μην σπαταλήσεις χρόνο:

_Neutrino speed = 299799953 m/sec
ΤΑΧΥΤΗΣ ΦΟΟΤΟΝΙΟΝ = 2999
ΤΑΧΥΤΕΣ ΦΟΟΤΟΝΙΟΝ = 2996
ΤΑΧΥΤΕΣ ΦΟΟΤΟΝΙΟΝ Β = 2998
ιερό αλφάβητο:
ΤΑXΥΤΕΕΤΑ XΑΟΥΣ ΕΙ = 2998_

*Ogygos*, www.phorum.gr


----------



## Ihatemithous (Feb 2, 2012)

> Neutrino speed = 299799953 m/sec
> ΤΑΧΥΤΗΣ ΦΟΟΤΟΝΙΟΝ = 2999
> ΤΑΧΥΤΕΣ ΦΟΟΤΟΝΙΟΝ = 2996
> ΤΑΧΥΤΕΣ ΦΟΟΤΟΝΙΟΝ Β = 2998
> ...


Υποκλίνομαι Βαθέως. Κάπου είχε πάρει το μάτι μου τον Ogygos στο phorum αλλά δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει το βάθος του.
Αισθάνομαι τύψεις που την αμφισβητώ κάποιους που μιλάνε για τις 4, 5, 70 ή 90 εκατομμύρια λέξεις της Ελληνικής. Εδώ διαφαίνεται η γαλαξιακή προέλευση της γλώσσας μας και εγώ ασχολούμαι με πταίσματα.

Για όσους γουστάρουν την επιστημονική φαντασία (ή έστω φαντασία) υπάρχει το μυθιστόρημα "Βαβέλ 17" που αναφέρεται σε μια ανώτερη γλώσσα, της οποίας τα γράμματα περιγράφουν με ακρίβεια το νόημα της λέξης. Νομίζω ότι η μετάφραση χάνει, αλλά κάποιος που ασχολείται με την γλώσσα και την φαντασία αξίζει να το διαβάσει.
------------------

Δεν ξέρω αν αφορά την μυθολογία αλλά να ρωτήσω και βλέπετε αν θα αφήσετε την ερώτηση εδώ.
Η έννοια της νεκρής γλώσσας από ό,τι βρήκα δεξιά και αριστερά σε ιστοσελίδες σχετίζεται με την ύπαρξη ή μη φυσικών ομιλητών μιας γλώσσας. Κατ αυτή την έννοια, μια και κανείς σήμερα δεν μιλά την Αρχαία Ελληνική, την ονομάζω νεκρή γλώσσα. Βλέπω όμως ότι αυτό εξοργίζει κάποιους, και ισχυρίζονται ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει μια και υπάρχει ομαλή μετεξέλιξη από την Αρχαία στην Νέα Ελληνική και η νέα περιέχει ένα κάρο τύπους της αρχαίας, ή και αυτούσιες λέξεις. Άρα ο όρος είναι ακατάλληλος αφού "μιλιέται".
Ψάχνοντας σε ξένες σελίδες της w. βρήκα ότι υπάρχουν και κάποιες άλλες ονομασίες που χαρακτηρίζουν γλώσσες χωρίς ομιλητές, 
Οπότε θα ήθελα αν κανείς ξέρει πέντε πράγματα παραπάνω και μπορεί, να δώσει τον ορισμό της νεκρής γλώσσας, και να μου πει αν ο χαρακτηρισμός αρμόζει στην Αρχαία Ελληνική. Ή αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος ορθότερος ορισμός. (αν υπάρχει και καμιά παραπομπή εκτός της w., από γλωσσολογική πηγή, ακόμα καλύτερα. (έψαξα στο φόρουμ και δεν βρήκα κάτι)

Κάτι ακόμα, άσχετο με το νήμα, αλλά να μην ανοίγω νέο, ξέρει κανείς κανένα ετυμολογικό λεξικό στο ίντερνετ της Ελληνικής, εκτός του της W. για τζαμπατζήδες?
Τώρα που σας πέτυχα, είπα να σας κουράσω και λίγο....


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2012)

Ετυμολογικό λεξικό για τζαμπατζήδες; Βεβαιώς, το Ίδρυμα Τριανταφυλλίδη έχει μια πλήρως λειτουργική έκδοση του ΛΚΝ, εδώ κι εδώ.

Όσο για τις νεκρές γλώσσες, για τις περισσότερες μπορεί κανείς να ισχυριστεί ότι έχουν ομαλή εξέλιξη σε σύγχρονες. Τα γαλλικά δεν είναι περισσότερο απομακρυσμένα από τα λατινικά, απ' ό,τι τα νεοελληνικά από τα αρχαία ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Η έννοια της νεκρής γλώσσας από ό,τι βρήκα δεξιά και αριστερά σε ιστοσελίδες σχετίζεται με την ύπαρξη ή μη φυσικών ομιλητών μιας γλώσσας. Κατ αυτή την έννοια, μια και κανείς σήμερα δεν μιλά την Αρχαία Ελληνική, την ονομάζω νεκρή γλώσσα. Βλέπω όμως ότι αυτό εξοργίζει κάποιους, και ισχυρίζονται ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει μια και υπάρχει ομαλή μετεξέλιξη από την Αρχαία στην Νέα Ελληνική και η νέα περιέχει ένα κάρο τύπους της αρχαίας, ή και αυτούσιες λέξεις. Άρα ο όρος είναι ακατάλληλος αφού "μιλιέται".


Να ρωτήσεις αυτούς που εξοργίζονται αν διάβαζαν τα αρχαία στο σχολείο χωρίς μετάφραση. Επίσης, τσάτρα πάτρα, θα μπορούσα να σου μιλήσω σε μια καθαρεύουσα, με απαρέμφατα και γενικές απολύτους. Θα έκανα λάθη, αλλά θα με καταλάβαινες. Αυτοί που εξοργίζονται έχουν κάνει ποτέ συζήτηση στα αρχαία με τον περιπτερά της γειτονιάς τους;

Τα Ελληνικά είναι μια ζωντανή γλώσσα. Η ζωντανή μορφή της είναι τα Νέα Ελληνικά. Τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά είναι νεκρή γλώσσα, «παρέδωσε το πνεύμα». Γιατί να φτιασιδώσουμε τους όρους και να παίξουμε με τις λέξεις; Με σοφίσματα θα αναστήσουμε το πτώμα;

(Για τζάμπα ετυμολογικά λεξικά δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα. Αλλά αξίζει να κάνεις μια επένδυση στο _Ετυμολογικό Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_, αφού ασχολείσαι με αυτά τα θέματα.)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2012)

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι τα έχω ξαναβάλει κάπου, αλλά η γραβιέρα Κρήτης που έχω για μυαλό δε βοηθάει. Ihatemythous, θα σε ενδιαφέρει να διαβάσεις τα παρακάτω κατατοπιστικότατα από το ιστολόγιο του Dr Moshe:

Γλωσσική παραμυθία
Γλωσσική παραμυθία: Η ομοιότητα και η αντιστοιχία 
Γλωσσική παραμυθία: Η διατήρηση της δομής 
Γλωσσική παραμυθία: Η αρχή τής ομοχρονίας


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2012)

Γλωσσολογία διδάχτηκα στα πεταχτά (στα αγγλικά, οπότε δεν ξέρω από ελληνική ορολογία), αλλά στη γλωσσολογία η _νεκρή γλώσσα_ έχει συγκεκριμένο ορισμό, που δε σημαίνει το ίδιο με τον _νεκρό άνθρωπο_, δηλαδη δεν έχει αρνητική χροιά. Υπάρχει επίσης συγκεκριμένος ορισμός της _αρχαίας γλώσσας_ και της _γλώσσας που χάνεται/ χάθηκε_ και για να βάλουμε λίγα μαθηματικά μέσα, θα μπορούσες να πεις ότι όλες οι αρχαίες γλώσσες νεκρές είναι, αλλά δεν έχουν απαραίτητα χαθεί. Και ξέρω ότι και μεταξύ τους οι ειδικοί διαφωνούν καμιά φορά για τις λεπτές διαφορές των ορισμών. 

Η αντίδραση που λες ότι έχεις στη χρήση της λέξης _νεκρή_ για την ελληνική γλώσσα υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει τόση σχέση με την άγνοια του γλωσσολογικού όρου όση και με το πως χρησιμοποιείς εσύ τον όρο. Δηλαδή περνάμε στο κεφάλαιο σημαίνον- σημαινόμενο. Κι αυτό είναι το ζήτημα σε όλες τις θεωρητικές επιστήμες, ειδικά όταν αυτοί που συζητούν είναι απλοί συνομιλητές κι όχι γνώστες (ή μαθητές) της επιστημονικής μεθόδου. Αν αντί για _νεκρή γλώσσα_ πεις _ιστορική γλώσσα_ θα έχεις την ίδια αντίδραση; Νομίζω όχι, γιατί η λέξη ιστορικός παραπέμπει σε θετικές εικόνες*. Εντούτοις αν συζητούσες με κάποιον γλωσσολόγο δεν θα χρειαζόταν να ορίσεις τη νεκρή γλώσσα ή την ιστορική γλώσσα και να τονίσεις ότι σαν επιστημονικός όρος δεν έχει αρνητική ή θετική χροιά, όπως έκανα εγώ εδώ. Και μια που το λέω, τι χροιά έχει για σένα ο όρος _νεκρή γλώσσα_; Γιατί αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο.

Το παράδειγμα μας δείχνει τα προβλήματα που προκύπτουν όταν η επιστήμη γίνεται όπλο για τη δημιουργία ή την κατάρριψη μύθων. Τονίζω και την κατάρριψη γιατί με αυτό ασχολείσαι εσύ και συχνά η κατάρριψη πάει να γίνει με εξίσου ελαφρά επιχειρήματα, ντυμένα με την ίδια επιστημονικοφάνεια των μυθομανών. 

ΥΓ Και μερικά για να σκεφτείς καλύτερα τι ρωτάς:
Τι εννοείς όταν λες Αρχαία Ελληνικά; Τη γραμμική; Τα ελληνικά του Ομήρου; Την κλασσική αττική διάλεκτο; Την ελληνιστική κοινή; 
Πώς αντιλαμβάνεσαι τη σχέση ανάμεσα στις πιο πάνω μορφές της γλώσσας και τη νεοελληνική; Παράδειγμα, η Κοινή είναι εξέλιξη ή αντικατάσταση;
Σήμερα δε μιλάει κανένας την κοινή, ομοίως, δεν μιλάει σήμερα κανένας τη γλώσσα του Έπους του Διγενή Ακρίτα, πώς θα τις περιέγραφες αυτές τις γλώσσες; Είναι κι οι δύο το ίδιο;
Επίσης, το παράδειγμα της εβραϊκής γλώσσας δείχνει ότι τελικά ποτέ δεν μπορείς να επιβεβαιώσεις το θάνατο μιας γλώσσας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2012)

Ο τρόπος που θέτεις τα ερωτήματα είναι πολύ σωστός. Για να απαντήσω μόνο στο πρώτο, συνήθως με τον όρο "αρχαία ελληνικά" αναφερόμαστε στην αττική διάλεκτο. Φυσικά δεν είναι απολύτως ίδια η γλώσσα από τον 7ο ως τον 3ο αιώνα π.Χ., αλλά έχει αρκετή συνοχή για να είναι μία περίοδος. Από την άλλη, η εποχή της γραμμικής είναι τελείως αδιευκρίνιστη, γιατί τα γραπτά μνημεία της είναι λίγα, πολύ συγκεκριμένου είδους (κυρίως αρχεία) και σε ένα σύστημα που αποκρύπτει πολλά πράγματα για την μορφολογία της γλώσσας, γιατί βασίζεται σε συλλαβικό αλφάβητο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο τρόπος που θέτεις τα ερωτήματα είναι πολύ σωστός. Για να απαντήσω μόνο στο πρώτο, συνήθως με τον όρο "αρχαία ελληνικά" αναφερόμαστε στην αττική διάλεκτο.


Αναρωτιόμασταν με τον Δόχτορα σε άλλο νήμα:


Palavra said:


> Και γιατί είναι πιο σημαντική η αττική διάλεκτος από τις άλλες, από τη δωρική, για παράδειγμα; Κοτζάμ Πίνδαρος τη χρησιμοποιούσε.





drsiebenmal said:


> Και η αιολική; Σαπφώ και Αλκαίος παραπονεμένοι θα μείνουν;
> Και η ελληνιστική; Η λίνγκουα φράνκα της Μεσογείου;
> Κι η γλώσσα των ομηρικών επών; Και τα πατερικά κείμενα;



Με δυο λόγια, οι ελληνοκεντριστές που εξυμνούν τα κάλλη της αρχαίας ελληνικής, συνήθως δεν μπορούν να την καταλάβουν από το πρωτότυπο, και επίσης έχουν την εντύπωση ότι λέγοντας «αρχαία ελληνική» αναφερόμαστε σε μία ενιαία και αδιάσπαστη γλώσσα - και δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Feb 2, 2012)

Ένα ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και το λεξικό. Φοβάμαι ότι dr Moshe ξεπερνά τις ικανότητές μου τουλάχιστον τις σημερινές. 
---------------

SBE πολύ σωστά τα ερωτήματα σου. Και στάθηκα λίγο να σκεφτώ αν εγώ χρησιμοποίησα τον όρο με κάποια υποτιμητική διάθεση. 
Αν μπορώ να δω υποτιμητική διάθεση μέσα μου, αυτή δεν αφορά τον όρο. Ο όρος για μένα, όντως περιγράφει το γεγονός ότι η γλώσσα δεν έχει φυσικούς ομιλητές, και κανείς δεν πρόκειται να την χρησιμοποιείσαι στην καθημερινότητά του. 
Οπότε η υποτιμητική μου διάθεση αφορά το γεγονός, ότι εμφανίζεται σαν απαραίτητη για την κατανόηση της νέας Ελληνικής, και απαραίτητο συστατικό της εκπαίδευσης των μαθητών. Μια εκπαίδευση που κατά την γνώμη μου δεν προάγεται ιδιαίτερα με την εκμάθηση (όσο μπορεί να γίνει) μιας γλώσσας που ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να μιλήσουν και στο σύνολό τους ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσουν (ίσως αφορισμός αλλά δεν νομίζω να είμαι υπερβολικός). 
Σε αυτό τον χρόνο νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσαν να διδαχθούν πέντε περισσότερα πράγματα για τον Επίκουρο, ή τον Αριστοφάνη, ή τον Πυθαγόρα, ή και άλλους νεότερους, γιατί όχι και ξένους σημαντικούς διανοητές, από μεταφράσεις, έστω και αν οι μεταφράσεις δεν αποδίδουν πιστά τα κείμενα, όσο αν κανείς τα διαβάζει στην αρχική τους μορφή. 
Αντίθετα νομίζω ότι η διδασκαλία της είναι πολύ χρήσιμη για όποιον αποφασίσει να ασχοληθεί με τα κείμενα στην αρχική τους μορφή. Ενασχόληση όμως που δεν την τοποθετώ στο ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμα και μάλιστα το υποχρεωτικό ενός μαθητή, αλλά μάλλον ενός φοιτητή ή μεταπτυχιακού.
Οπότε ναι, χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο υποτιμητικά αλλά όχι προς την Αρχαία Ελληνική. 

Στα υπόλοιπα ερωτήματά σου θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω με ότι ήξερα μέχρι σήμερα και όχι ψάχνοντας. 
1. Νομίζω ότι με το Αρχαία Ελληνική, σύμφωνα με όσα ξέρουμε μέχρι τώρα, εννοούμε την γλώσσα της γραμμικής Β και την εξέλιξή της μέχρι τους πρώτους Βυζαντινούς χρόνους. (πιθανότατα υπάρχει και ποιο πριν, αλλά μια και δεν έχουμε γραπτά γνωστά μνημεία, δεν νομίζω ότι αναφερόμαστε σε αυτές τις περιόδους συνήθως). Το ότι υπάρχουν διαφορές, το θεωρώ μάλλον θέμα δευτερεύον, σαν διάλεκτοι της ίδιας περιόδου ενός βασικού κορμού.
2. Οι ποσοτικές αλλαγές από ένα σημείο και πέρα αποτελούν ποιοτικές. Εξέλιξη λοιπόν, αλλά από ένα σημείο και πέρα η συσσώρευση αλλαγών παράγει γλώσσες αναγνωρίσιμες σαν διαφορετικές οντότητες. 
3. Νεκρές. Με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη μια και δεν τις γνωρίζω. Θα προσθέσω και ένα ακόμα στοιχείο σε αυτό που ονομάζω νεκρή, το να μην γίνεται αντιληπτή χωρίς ειδική εκπαίδευση από κάποιους ομιλητές.
4. Αγνοώ τελείως. 
5. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι αναβιώθηκε, με την εβραϊκή αναβίωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> 1. Νομίζω ότι με το Αρχαία Ελληνική, σύμφωνα με όσα ξέρουμε μέχρι τώρα, εννοούμε την γλώσσα της γραμμικής Β και την εξέλιξή της μέχρι τους πρώτους Βυζαντινούς χρόνους. (πιθανότατα υπάρχει και ποιο πριν, αλλά μια και δεν έχουμε γραπτά γνωστά μνημεία, δεν νομίζω ότι αναφερόμαστε σε αυτές τις περιόδους συνήθως). Το ότι υπάρχουν διαφορές, το θεωρώ μάλλον θέμα δευτερεύον, σαν διάλεκτοι της ίδιας περιόδου ενός βασικού κορμού.



Όχι. Συγχωνεύεις τουλάχιστον τέσσερις διαφορετικές περιόδους: την μυκηναϊκή, για την οποία δεν έχουμε καλή εικόνα, την αττική, την ελληνιστική και την μεσαιωνική. Ας πούμε ότι τα μυκηναϊκά μπορούμε να τα πούμε αρχαία ελληνικά, στην βάση της άγνοιάς μας για την πραγματική τους μορφή. Η ελληνιστική, ωστόσο, είναι πολύ διαφορετική γλώσσα· έχει χάσει τον δυικό αριθμό, την δοτική, την προφορά· έχει εισαγάγει υποκοριστικά, νέες παραγωγικές καταλήξεις, ουσιαστικοποιήσεις μετοχών και επιθέτων· έχει αλλάξει ριζικά το συντακτικό. Μιλάμε λοιπόν για πολύ διαφορετικές γλώσσες. Η ελληνιστική είναι μάλλον πιο κοντινή στην νεοελληνική, παρά στην αττική. Όχι δηλαδή ότι αυτή η εγγύτητα είναι αρκετή ώστε να είναι κατανοητή χωρίς εκμάθηση.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 2, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Σε αυτό τον χρόνο νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσαν να διδαχθούν πέντε περισσότερα πράγματα για τον Επίκουρο, ή τον Αριστοφάνη, ή τον Πυθαγόρα, ή και άλλους νεότερους, γιατί όχι και ξένους σημαντικούς διανοητές, από μεταφράσεις, έστω και αν οι μεταφράσεις δεν αποδίδουν πιστά τα κείμενα, όσο αν κανείς τα διαβάζει στην αρχική τους μορφή.



Κάπου εδώ αφήνεις να αιωρείται το υπονοούμενο ότι η αρχαία Γραμματεία λίγο πολύ πάει πακέτο (ισοδυναμεί) με την αρχαία γλώσσα. Το επόμενο "λογικό" (και αντίστροφο) συμπέρασμα είναι ότι για να παράγεις υψηλά νοήματα πρέπει να μιλάς τα αρχαία. Αυτός ακριβώς ο συσχετισμός είναι ένας από τους πολλούς μύθους για την ελληνική γλώσσα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ετυμολογικό λεξικό για τζαμπατζήδες; Βεβαιώς, το Ίδρυμα Τριανταφυλλίδη έχει μια πλήρως λειτουργική έκδοση του ΛΚΝ, εδώ κι εδώ.


Το ΛΚΝ περιέχει ετυμολογική πληροφορία για λέξεις που ήρθαν στην ελληνική από άλλες γλώσσες (από την ελληνιστική και εντεύθεν) και για μεταφραστικά δάνεια. Αν η λέξη είναι ελληνική (αρχαία ή ελληνιστική) τότε δεν δίνεται καμία ετυμολογική πληροφορία. Επίσης, έχε υπόψη πως η παρεχόμενη ετυμολογική πληροφορία είναι συνήθως τσουρούτικη, γι' αυτό και η αγορά τού ΕΛΝΕΓ είναι απαραίτητη για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται λίγο παραπάνω για το θέμα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2012)

> Αν μπορώ να δω υποτιμητική διάθεση μέσα μου, αυτή δεν αφορά τον όρο. Ο όρος για μένα, όντως περιγράφει το γεγονός ότι η γλώσσα δεν έχει φυσικούς ομιλητές, και κανείς δεν πρόκειται να την χρησιμοποιείσαι στην καθημερινότητά του.



Αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο. Τα λατινικά π.χ. δεν έχουν φυσικούς ομιλητές, αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται σε επισημα έγγραφα. Μου είχε πει ένας Τσέχος που ήξερα παλιά ότι τα πτυχία των πανεπιστημίων στην Τσεχία ήταν στα λατινικά, όχι για φιγούρα (μόνο) αλλά και γιατί το σκεπτικό ήταν ότι δεν θα χρειάζονται μετάφραση γιατί όλα τα πανεπιστήμια έχουν λατινομαθείς. Ομοίως, και τα αρχαία ελληνικά και τα λατινικά κλπ χρησιμοποιούνται για τη δημιουργία νέων λέξεων και ορολογίας. Άρα δεν έχουν πέσει σε αχρηστία παρόλο που δεν έχουν φυσικούς ομιλητές. 



> Μια εκπαίδευση που κατά την γνώμη μου δεν προάγεται ιδιαίτερα με την εκμάθηση (όσο μπορεί να γίνει) μιας γλώσσας που ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να μιλήσουν και στο σύνολό τους ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσουν (ίσως αφορισμός αλλά δεν νομίζω να είμαι υπερβολικός).



Αυτό είναι συζητήσιμο, και άσχετο με τους μύθους για την ελληνική γλώσσα. Εγώ είμαι υπέρ της διδασκαλίας (αλλά όχι με τον τρόπο που γίνεται) για δύο προσωπικούς λόγους: ο ένας είναι ότι δεν διδάχτηκα ποτέ λατινικά αλλά τελικά έχοντας διδαχτεί ιταλικά, ισπανικά και γαλλικά έχω μια ιδέα πώς είναι και θα ήθελα να ξέρω περισσότερα. Ευτυχώς δεν έγινε το ίδιο με τα αρχαία Ελληνικά. Ο άλλος λόγος είναι ότι ζω σε χώρα με αυστηρά ταξικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα όπου η διδασκαλία των αρχαίων ελληνικών είναι σπορ για την ελίτ, και όπως όλοι οι γουαναμπήδες, πολύ γουστάρω κάτι τέτοια χλιδάτα (αρκεί να μη χρειαστεί να μάθω απ'έξω ανώμαλα ρήματα). Κατά τ'άλλα μη νομίζεις, στο σχολείο τα σιχαινόμουνα τα αρχαία, από μετάφραση, από πρωτότυπο, απ' οτιδήποτε. Είχα όμως την τύχη να πηγαίνω σε πολύ καλό σχολείο με φοβερούς φιλόλογους και παρόλο που δεν μου άρεσαν κάποια μαθήματα ποτέ δεν κοιμόμουν την ώρα του μαθήματος (με το σκεπτικό ότι για να σιχαθείς κάτι πρέπει να το ξέρεις), κι έτσι έμαθα αρκετά πράγματα. 

Ως προς την ερώτησή μου για το Έπος του Διγενή Ακρίτα, επειδή αποσπάσματα νομίζω διδάσκονται σε συντομία στο σχολείο η απάντηση δεν είναι δύσκολη. Πάρε μερικούς στίχους και σκέψου αν πρόκειται για Νέα Ελληνικά ή άλλη γλώσσα κι αν είναι νεκρή η γλώσσα αυτή- λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και τις διαλέκτους και τα ιδιώματα που μιλιούνται σήμερα. Κοπιπαστώνω από τη βίκι:
Τὸν γρίβαν μου ἐπιλάλησα, τὸν ποταμὸν περάση,
καὶ εἶχεν νερὸν ὁ ποταμὸς πολὺν καὶ βουρκωμένον
καὶ ἐξέπεσεν ὁ γρίβας μου καὶ ἐχώθην ἕως τραχήλου•
καὶ δένδρον ἔπεψεν ὁ Θεὸς ἀπέσω εἰς τὸ ποτάμιν
καὶ ἀν εἶχεν λείπειν τὸ δενδρόν, ἐπνίγετον ὁ Ἀκρίτης.




> 5. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι αναβιώθηκε, με την εβραϊκή αναβίωση.



Η επίσημη γλώσσα του κράτους του Ισραήλ είναι γλώσσα που μέχρι το '48 είχε μόνο θρησκευτική χρήση. Δηλαδή ήταν όπως η νεοελληνική κοινή σήμερα.


----------



## sarant (Feb 3, 2012)

Πρώιμα νέα ελληνικά είναι ο Διγενής, τι άλλο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2012)

Το θέμα με τα αρχαία ελληνικά είναι ότι η διδασκαλία τους είναι απολύτως άχρηστη, σαν μάθημα για το σχολείο. Μπορεί κάποιοι να αποφασίζουν αργότερα στην ζωή τους ότι θα ήθελαν να ήξεραν αρχαία, αλλά άλλοι αποφασίζουν ότι θα ήθελαν να ήξεραν κβαντική φυσική. Δεν είναι κάποιος χρήσιμος, μη ακαδημαϊκός τομέας, είναι μια ξένη γλώσσα. Για την ακρίβεια, αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που κανείς δεν μαθαίνει αρχαία στο σχολείο: δεν διδάσκονται ως ξένη γλώσσα αλλά σαν κάποια μεταφυσική προηγούμενη εκδοχή των ελληνικών, αδιάσπαστη, τρισχιλιετή και πλήρως συμβατή με την σημερινή πραγματικότητα.

Τα αρχαία ελληνικά είναι όχι μόνο ξένη γλώσσα, αλλά και πλήρως ασύμβατη με το σήμερα. Δεν θα μπορούσαν να δουλέψουν τα αρχαία σήμερα γιατί τούς λείπει η εξέλιξη στην δομή, την φρασεολογία και φυσικά το λεξιλόγιο. Το "πάω στο περίπτερο για τσιγάρα", μόνο σαν περιφραστικός σιδηρόδρομος θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί. Κάποιες συμβάσεις της γλώσσας που θεωρούμε αυτονόητες, σήμερα, δεν υπάρχουν καν στα αρχαία ελληνικά (π.χ. τα υποκοριστικά). Αλλά και να μην ήταν έτσι, η αρχαία ελληνική δεν έχει φυσικούς ομιλητές, οπότε είναι ακαδημαϊκό πεδίο. Μπορεί να είναι ενδιαφέρον πεδίο, αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται από την άποψη του καθενός. Τουλάχιστον ας διδασκόταν με την μεθοδολογία εκμάθησης ξένων γλωσσών και όχι ως προέκταση κάποιας γνώσης που ήδη έχουμε.

Να προσθέσω ότι αυτού του είδους η προσέγγιση, από το υπουργείο παιδείας, είναι υπεύθυνη για τον ανορθολογισμό του Έλληνα και την παραφιλολογία. Μιλάω για τον ανορθολογισμό και στην ζωή του, γενικά, -που μας οδήγησε εδώ που είμαστε- και στην προσέγγιση των γλωσσών, αιτία για την δημιουργία των γλωσσικών μύθων -για να γυρίσουμε και στο θέμα του νήματος. Αν αντί για αρχαία ελληνικά είχαμε περισσότερο θετικές επιστήμες, κανείς δεν θα πίστευε ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά είναι η γλώσσα που καταλαβαίνουν οι υπολογιστές, γιατί: α) θα ήξερε πέντε πράγματα περισσότερα για τους υπολογιστές, β) δεν θα ψωνιζόταν με τα τρισχιλιετή νάματα, γ) αν ήξερε αρχαία ελληνικά, θα ήταν γιατί τα έμαθε σωστά, αργότερα στην ζωή του.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2012)

Και κάποια ενδιαφέρονται γλωσσικά του Γιάννη Χάρη - για την καθαρεύουσα, κυρίως ο λόγος, αλλά και για την ιστορική συνέχεια της γλώσσας:


Ο νοικοκύρης του σπιτιού
Φουστανέλα με γραβάτα
Η χλιδάτη κουρελού

Από τον πρώτο σύνδεσμο:
[...]Η επιλογή λέξεων βασίζεται με τη σειρά της στη σύγχυση ως προς τη φύση της γλώσσας: υποβάλλει δηλαδή την απλοϊκή άποψη φροντιστηρίων ξένων γλωσσών ότι η γλώσσα είναι συλλογή λέξεων, κάτι σαν τα βιβλιαράκια με λέξεις και φράσεις πρώτης ανάγκης για τουρίστες, και όχι το σύστημα, η δομή, η γραμματική δηλαδή και το συντακτικό. Λέξεις όμως χωρίς δομή να τις ενσωματώνει δεν απαρτίζουν γλώσσα, δεν φτιάχνουν κώδικα.** Ή, αλλιώς: οι λέξεις μόνες τους δεν αποκαθιστούν επικοινωνία με το γλωσσικό σύστημα στο οποίο ανήκουν. Κι όμως, πιστεύουμε ότι αρκεί να βάλουμε το χέρι μας στην τσέπη, και ανασύρουμε Όμηρο λόγου χάρη: Άνδρα μοι έννεπε..., ιδού: άνδρα=η ίδια λέξη και σήμερα, έννεπε=νά, εδώ το ’χω, θα το θυμηθώ..., μούσα, πολύτροπον..., νά κι η μούσα, ίδια κι αυτή, πολύτροπον=με πολλούς τρόπους, ο πολυμήχανος δηλαδή, ος μάλα πολλά πλάγχθη, επεί Τροίης..., ος=ο οποίος, μάλα πολλά=το πολλά πάντως είναι το ίδιο, επεί Τροίης=νά κι η Τροία, έμεινε το πλάγχθη, κάποιον θα ρωτήσω...

Εδώ είναι αυτό το άκακο οπωσδήποτε ψέμα, απέναντι στον εαυτό μας πρώτα, ένα ψέμα που βαδίζει χέρι χέρι με τη νοσταλγία από την οποία ξεκινήσαμε: έτσι όπως γενικά εξωραΐζουμε το παρελθόν, με την επιλεκτική και παραμορφωτική μνήμη μας, έτσι ξεχνούμε και τον γλωσσικό εξανδραποδισμό του σχολείου πρώτα, του δημόσιου βίου έπειτα· κι ό,τι μας βάραινε τότε αφόρητα, τώρα το νοσταλγούμε, και προπαντός θεωρούμε πως το κατέχουμε. Ρωτήστε τώρα, και δύσκολα θα βρείτε κάποιον που να μη σας διαβεβαιώσει ότι αυτός πάντως έμαθε αρχαία ελληνικά, και φυσικά καθαρεύουσα, πάντα χάρη σ’ έναν φωτισμένο φιλόλογο κτλ. Από τις επαίσχυντες εξαιρέσεις θα είναι η περίπτωση η δική μου, που ούτε τον Παπαδιαμάντη δεν κατάφερα ποτέ να διαβάσω χωρίς γλωσσάρι –κι είναι γνωστό πως λογοτεχνία με γλωσσάρι δεν διαβάζεται, κι ακόμα πως ο Παπαδιαμάντης είναι περισσότερο ιδιωματικός παρά καθαρευουσιάνος.[...]


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2012)

Συνολική απάντηση:
Πρώιμα νέα ελληνικά είναι πολύ φλου περιγραφή, γιατί τότε πολύ πρώιμα νέα ελληνικά είναι και τα αρχαία. Στο ιντερνέτιο που έψαχνα τους στίχους είδα να τα ξεχωρίζουν τελείως από τα νέα ελληνικά και να τα λένε μεσαιωνικά, ύστερα βυζαντινά κλπ. Βεβαίως δηλώνω μη ειδική. 

Ελληγενή: αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση, αλλά έχω καταλήξει στο ότι οι μαθητές χωρίζονται σε αυτούς που κάτι τους μένει από το σχολείο και το σπίτι κλπ και στους πολλούς που κοιμούνται όρθιοι και που από το ένα αυτί μπαίνουν κι από το άλλο βγαίνουν όσα ακούνε. Δε φταίει το ότι δεν διδάσκονται τεχνολογικά πράγματα. Όταν πήγαινα εγώ δημοτικό δεν υπήρχαν ούτε σιντί, ούτε κινητά, ούτε υπολογιστές στο σπίτι, ούτε κούκλες Μπάρμπι. Οι γονείς μας μας αγόραζαν βιβλία πρακτικής πειραματικής φυσικής, γιατί γίνεται αυτό, πως δουλεύει το άλλο κλπκλπ. Αυτό ήταν το παίζω και μαθαίνω της εποχής εκείνης. Και σήμερα οι πιο πολλοί συνομήλικοί μου δεν θυμούνται τίποτα από αυτά. Ούτε αυτά που μάθαμε στο σχολείο δε θυμούνται. Δεν θυμούνται ούτε βιολογία, ούτε ανθρωπολογία, ούτε αστρονομία, ούτε την αγωγή του πολίτη, ούτε τίποτα. Απολύτως τίποτα. Και για να μη λέμε ότι για όλους φταίει ο δάσκαλος, δεν θυμούνται καν ότι τα έχουν διδαχτεί κάπου (που δεν έχει σχέση με το πώς τα έχεις διδαχτεί). Δεν περιμένω να τα θυμάται κανείς όλα, αλλά έχω καταλήξει στο ελιτίστικο και σνομπ: μη σκας με τους άσχετους. Ναι, ξέρω, έχουν ψήφο ίδιας βαρύτητας. Ε, δεν είναι όλα ρόδινα και αγγελικά πλασμένα στον κόσμο. Τι να κάνουμε... Όταν θα γίνω παγκόσμια δικτατόρισσα θα διατάξω τη σφαγή των νηπίων χαμηλού αϊκιού. Μέχρι τότε θα υποστούμε και τα νήπια και τους μεγάλους. 

Παλ, αυτό που λέει ο Χάρης είναι μια από τα ίδια: δεν θυμούνται, μπερδεύουν λίγο πολύ όσα ξέρουν, να το αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2012)

Το θέμα δεν είναι ακριβώς ότι μπερδεύουν και δεν θυμούνται. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η προσέγγιση της αρχαίας ελληνικής στο σχολείο είναι λάθος: διδάσκεται (ή τουλάχιστον διδασκόταν όταν πήγαινα σχολείο εγώ) ως παλαιότερη μορφή της νέας, πράγμα που δεν στέκει λογικά. Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να διδάσκεται ως ξένη γλώσσα, γιατί ορισμένες γραμματικές έννοιες δεν έχουν αντιστοιχία στα νέα ελληνικά. Δεν μπορείς για παράδειγμα να μπαίνεις σε μια αίθουσα και να λες στα παιδιά «το απαρέμφατο της τάδε συζυγίας ρημάτων» κτλ, χωρίς να τους έχεις εξηγήσει τι σόι φρούτο είναι αυτό το απαρέμφατο κι αν τρώγεται, και πώς το εκφράζουμε σήμερα στα νέα ελληνικά που δεν το έχουμε.


Νομίζω πως μεταξύ άλλων ο Χάρης λέει ότι τα αρχαία έχουν κατ' αρχάς πλήθος διαφορετικές μορφές, και δεύτερον ότι συχνά λέξεις που περιέχουν στα συστατικά τους στοιχεία κομμάτια που επιβιώνουν εδώ και χιλιετίες δεν έχουν πια νοηματική διαφάνεια (όπως ο _σπιτονοικοκύρης_ που αναφέρει).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ελληγενή: αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση, αλλά έχω καταλήξει στο ότι οι μαθητές χωρίζονται σε αυτούς που κάτι τους μένει από το σχολείο και το σπίτι κλπ και στους πολλούς που κοιμούνται όρθιοι και που από το ένα αυτί μπαίνουν κι από το άλλο βγαίνουν όσα ακούνε. Δε φταίει το ότι δεν διδάσκονται τεχνολογικά πράγματα. Όταν πήγαινα εγώ δημοτικό δεν υπήρχαν ούτε σιντί, ούτε κινητά, ούτε υπολογιστές στο σπίτι, ούτε κούκλες Μπάρμπι. Οι γονείς μας μας αγόραζαν βιβλία πρακτικής πειραματικής φυσικής, γιατί γίνεται αυτό, πως δουλεύει το άλλο κλπκλπ. Αυτό ήταν το παίζω και μαθαίνω της εποχής εκείνης. Και σήμερα οι πιο πολλοί συνομήλικοί μου δεν θυμούνται τίποτα από αυτά. Ούτε αυτά που μάθαμε στο σχολείο δε θυμούνται. Δεν θυμούνται ούτε βιολογία, ούτε ανθρωπολογία, ούτε αστρονομία, ούτε την αγωγή του πολίτη, ούτε τίποτα. Απολύτως τίποτα. Και για να μη λέμε ότι για όλους φταίει ο δάσκαλος, δεν θυμούνται καν ότι τα έχουν διδαχτεί κάπου (που δεν έχει σχέση με το πώς τα έχεις διδαχτεί). Δεν περιμένω να τα θυμάται κανείς όλα, αλλά έχω καταλήξει στο ελιτίστικο και σνομπ: μη σκας με τους άσχετους. Ναι, ξέρω, έχουν ψήφο ίδιας βαρύτητας. Ε, δεν είναι όλα ρόδινα και αγγελικά πλασμένα στον κόσμο. Τι να κάνουμε... Όταν θα γίνω παγκόσμια δικτατόρισσα θα διατάξω τη σφαγή των νηπίων χαμηλού αϊκιού. Μέχρι τότε θα υποστούμε και τα νήπια και τους μεγάλους.



Αν πρέπει, ας εκτραπεί αυτό σε νέο νήμα, γιατί θέλω να πω κι εγώ κάτι με την σειρά μου. Ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη για την έκτασή του και την περιαυτολογία μου...

Πρώτα απ' όλα, να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν κατηγόρησα δάσκαλους και καθηγητές, αλλά την τακτική του υπουργείου. Αυτό προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης. Είχα βέβαια και κακούς καθηγητές -όλοι έχουν- αλλά το φταίξιμο το εντοπίζω στο υπουργείο. Το πρόγραμμα διδασκαλίας είναι αίσχος, ένα μάτσο γνώσεις χωρίς σειρά, μέθοδο, συνέπεια. Για να πιάσει τόπο μια γνώση, πρέπει να διδάσκεται σωστά, στην σειρά της και αν χρειάζεται.

Κατά δεύτερο λόγο φταίνε τα βιβλία, που γράφουν ασυναρτησίες και τα περισσότερα είναι απίστευτα κακογραμμένα. Τούτο το διαπιστώνω εκ νέου, κάνοντας μαθήματα σε έναν δεκάχρονο ξάδερφό μου. Αναπαράγω την οργή μου, όπως την εξέφρασα στο phorum:

_"Εν έτει 2012, το βιβλίο ιστορίας της Ε' δημοτικού, ακόμα γράφει ότι η Αγία Σοφία είχε τον μεγαλύτερο τρούλο όλων των εποχών και στα θρησκευτικά μαθαίνουν για την Αγία Ακυλίνα, τον Άγιο Ταρσίζιο και άλλους φανταστικούς αγίους. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι τα παιδάκια να αναπαράγουν βλακείες. Από θετικές επιστήμες πάλι, τα βιβλία τους γράφουν βλακείες. Το βιβλίο φυσικής, δείχνει την ατομική βόμβα ως πιο πάνω από τον ήλιο σε κλίμακα θερμότητας, για τον οποίο δείχνει το ανεξήγητο ποσό των 15 εκ. βαθμών Κέλβιν ενώ για την ατομική έκρηξη δίνει 1 δις βαθμούς. Παρότι μια τέτοια βόμβα μπορεί να φτάσει θερμοκρασία δεκάδων εκατομμυρίων βαθμών Κέλβιν, στιγμιαία, δεν είναι όλα τα πυρηνικά ίδια ούτε ο Ήλιος έχει παντού την ίδια θερμοκρασία. Η επιφάνεια του Ήλιου είναι της τάξης των 6000 Κ, ενώ η κορώνα μπορεί να φτάσει τους 20 εκ. Κ και ο πυρήνας του τους 15.6 εκ. Κ."_

Αυτό είναι ένα μικρό δείγμα. Στο παράδειγμά μου για τους υπολογιστές και τα αρχαία ελληνικά, δεν εννοούσα ότι δεν διδάσκουν αρκετά τεχνολογικά πράγματα στο σχολείο αλλά ότι είναι παραγκωνισμένες οι φυσικές επιστήμες. Κι εγώ όταν πήγαινα σχολείο δεν είχαμε CD, υπολογιστές, κτλ, κτλ, κτλ, και μαθαίναμε μέσα από βιβλία, αλλά οι γονείς μου *είχαν* λεφτά για αυτά τα βιβλία, γιατί θυμάμαι πολύ καλά ότι δεν ήταν καθόλου φθηνά. Στην βιβλιοθήκη του πατρικού μου, υπάρχει ένα εικοσάτομο έργο που περιλαμβάνει όλην την ύλη μαθημάτων δημοτικού μέχρι λυκείου. Επίσης δύο εγκυκλοπαίδειες και πολλά επιστημονικά βιβλία, καθώς και παιδικά βιβλία φυσικής, χημείας, μετεωρολογίας, κτλ., απ' αυτά τα φαντεζί με τα τρισδιάστατα σχέδια, κτλ, που κυκλοφορούσαν στα 80's. Ο πατέρας μου έχει μόνο ένα μικρό διαμέρισμα, παρότι έβγαζε τότε αρκετά λεφτά. Τα περισσότερα πήγαιναν σε βιβλία.

Τα αρχαία ελληνικά μού άρεσαν σαν πεδίο -όχι σαν μάθημα- αλλά μπορώ να πω ότι ΔΕΝ έμαθα στο σχολείο*. Όχι γιατί είχα κακούς δασκάλους· τουναντίον· αλλά γιατί -συμφωνώ με την Παλάβρα- όπως δήλωσα και πιο πάνω, τα αρχαία ελληνικά δεν αντιμετωπίζονται σαν ξένη γλώσσα αλλά σαν παλιά ελληνικά. Δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιώ τον εαυτό μου σαν παράδειγμα, γιατί δεν έχει καμμιά αξία η αυτοαναφορά ούτε από άποψη αξιοπιστίας ούτε σαν στατιστική. Όμως δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν απολύτως να έμαθε αρχαία στο σχολείο. Ούτε κανέναν να θυμάται χημεία ξέρω, αν δεν είναι το επάγγελμά του σχετικό· ούτε πολλαπλασιασμό κλασμάτων (που είναι ύλη Ε' δημοτικού)· ούτε τι είναι η τελική πρόταση· ούτε τι είναι η στροφορμή...

Ή όλοι μου οι γνωστοί ήταν τεμπέληδες ή κάτι άλλο τρέχει. Ειδικά όμως με τα αρχαία, τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα. Αν δεν ασχοληθείς αργότερα μ' αυτά, δεν έχεις περιθώριο να θυμάσαι τίποτα. Πραγματικά, κανένας από τους συμμαθητές μου που έπαιρναν 20άρια στα αρχαία, δεν θυμάται λέξη. Γιατί, οκ, να δεχτώ ότι ήμουν εγώ στούρνος και δεν μάθαινα. Αλλά κανείς; Μα και οι γλωσσικοί μύθοι αναπαράγονται γι' αυτόν τον λόγο. Ποιος άνθρωπος που έχει ανοίξει αρχαιοελληνικό λεξικό θα πίστευε ότι αυτή η γλώσσα περιέχει 100 εκατομμύρια λέξεις;


* έμαθα αργότερα, μόνος μου.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2012)

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν αν μεταφερθούμε στο νήμα περί εκπαίδευσης που νοσεί. 



> Ο πατέρας μου έχει μόνο ένα μικρό διαμέρισμα, παρότι έβγαζε τότε αρκετά λεφτά. Τα περισσότερα πήγαιναν σε βιβλία.



Η κάθε οικογένεια έχει τις προτεραιότητές της. Η κρατική παιδεία καλύπτει τις βασικές ανάγκες (αν και γενικά προσφέρει πιο πολλά από τα στοιχειώδη). Για τα παραπάνω υπάρχουν οι γονείς, οι οποίοι φροντίζουν ανάλογα με το τι τους απασχολεί και τους ίδιους. Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια να είχαμε και ωραίες δανειστικές βιβλιοθήκες για να μη χρειάζεται να ξεπαραδιάζονται οι γονείς με βιβλία, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε. Και δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε το ότι ορισμένους γονείς τους απασχολεί να αγοράσουν σινιέ ρούχα στα παιδιά τους, άλλους τους απασχολεί να διαβάζουν ωραία βιβλία τα παιδιά τους. Δυστυχώς, για διάφορους λόγους, οι πρώτοι είναι πάντα περισσότεροι από τους δεύτερους. 



> παράδειγμα, γιατί δεν έχει καμμιά αξία η αυτοαναφορά ούτε από άποψη αξιοπιστίας ούτε σαν στατιστική. Όμως δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν απολύτως να έμαθε αρχαία στο σχολείο.



Εγώ γνωρίζω, μια συμμαθήτριά μου που τελείωσε το κλασσικό της φιλοσοφικής. Μεγάλο ψώνιο με τα αρχαία. Και μία που έφυγε και πήγε στο κλασσικό πρότυπο. Και υποθέτω κι άλλοι θα είχαν μάθει κάτι, γιατί πάρα πολλοί από το σχολείο μου μπήκαν στη φιλοσοφική. 



> Ούτε κανέναν να θυμάται χημεία ξέρω, αν δεν είναι το επάγγελμά του σχετικό· ούτε πολλαπλασιασμό κλασμάτων (που είναι ύλη Ε' δημοτικού)· ούτε τι είναι η τελική πρόταση· ούτε τι είναι η στροφορμή...



Τα παραλές. Ειδικά πολλαπλασιασμό κλασμάτων όποιος δεν θυμάται είναι τούβλο με περικεφαλαία και με πατέντα. :devil:
Αρχαία πάντως δεν πολυθυμάμαι, που και που μου έρχονται κάτι ανώμαλα ρήματα ολόκληρη η κλίση, αλλά αυτό το παθαίνω και με τα γαλλικά και με τα ιταλικά. Αλλά για μένα τα αρχαία ήταν μεγάλο μαρτύριο και φρόντισα να τα εξορίσω στο υποσυνείδητο το συντομότερο. Στο σχολείο αντί να βάλω το μυαλό να δουλέψει καθόμουνα και μάθαινα παπαγαλία συντακτικό και γραμματική και έτρεμα από το φόβο μου μη με ρωτήσουν τίποτα και δεν το ξέρω και πάρω πάλι 15 στο τρίμηνο. Αυτό το 15 στα αρχαία και το 15 στη γυμναστική μου κάθονταν στο στομάχι. 



> Μα και οι γλωσσικοί μύθοι αναπαράγονται γι' αυτόν τον λόγο. Ποιος άνθρωπος που έχει ανοίξει αρχαιοελληνικό λεξικό θα πίστευε ότι αυτή η γλώσσα περιέχει 100 εκατομμύρια λέξεις;



Εγώ δεν έχω ανοίξει ποτέ τέτοιο λεξικό, αλλά όταν πρωτοείδα το λερναίο αμέσως κατάλαβα ότι είναι urban legend. Γιατί; Γιατί έλεγε βλακείες και αν μη τι άλλο ήταν γραμμένο στο ύφος όλων αυτών των βλακειών. Δεν έκατσα να σκεφτώ ούτε αριθμό λέξεων ούτε αν οι υπολογιστές καταλαβαίνουν τι διαβάζουν. Λες να έχω τίποτα υπερφυσικές ικανότητες ανίχνευσης;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2012)

Μπορεί να τα παραλέω. Δεν ξέρω... δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Σίγουρα, άμα βάλεις ένα πολλαπλασιασμό κλάσματος σε έναν π.χ. 45άρη, θα προσπαθήσει να θυμηθεί πώς γίνεται. Θα το βρει βέβαια, αργά ή γρήγορα -γρήγορα, αν έχει κομπιουτεράκι-, αλλά στην άκρη του μυαλού του δεν θα το έχει. Σίγουρα αν του πεις κάτι με ορολογία, όπως π.χ. να μετατρέψει ένα κλάσμα σε ανάγωγο ή έναν ακέραιο σε συμμιγή, θα τα χάσει*.

Πριν λίγο καιρό, συζητούσαμε κάτι με έναν φίλο μου δάσκαλο. Δεν θυμάμαι πώς το έφερε ακριβώς η κουβέντα -κάτι λέγαμε για αστρολογία- αλλά με ρώτησε αν ξέρω την ακτίνα του Ήλιου, για να υπολογίσει τον όγκο του. Του λέω, ότι η διάμετρός του είναι περίπου 1,400,000 χιλιόμετρα. Άρα, λέει, 700,000 η ακτίνα. Του υπενθυμίζω ότι θέλει την διάμετρο, όχι την ακτίνα· ο τύπος είναι πΔ³/6. Όχι, λέει, κάνεις λάθος, είναι 4/3πρ³. Το ίδιο είναι, τού κάνω. Μα την αλήθεια, μού πήρε 10 λεπτά να του εξηγήσω γιατί οι δυο τύποι είναι ίδιοι. Τελικά χρειάστηκα χαρτί.

Πάλι βέβαια το πηγαίνω σε προσωπικά παραδείγματα, συγγνώμη γι' αυτό. Απλά ήθελα να δείξω μ' αυτό ότι κι αυτό που μαθαίνει τελικά το παιδί, δεν είναι η ουσία αλλά ο τύπος (στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα *και* κυριολεκτικά).

Τώρα, πάνω στην προσωπική σου εμπειρία... φυσικά και δέχομαι τα αντιπαραδείγματα των φίλων σου που έμαθαν αρχαία στο σχολείο και κατέληξαν φιλόλογοι -εξάλλου το ότι δεν ξέρω εγώ κανέναν δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν-, αλλά κατά πόσο είσαι σίγουρη και μπορείς να αξιολογήσεις αν όντως έμαθαν αρχαία στο σχολείο, δεδομένων των σπουδών τους; Κοινώς, σήμερα που οι σπουδές τους τούς οδήγησαν να μάθουν αρχαία, σε μεγαλύτερο βάθος, μπορείς να αξιολογήσεις σε ποιον βαθμό τα κατείχαν πριν ή τι θα ήξεραν σήμερα αν δεν είχαν κάνει ανάλογες σπουδές; Και αν είχαν ψώρα είναι λίγο διαφορετικό το θέμα, γιατί κι εγώ δεν έμαθα λέξη αγγλικά στο σχολείο αλλά, λόγω ψώρας, εντρύφησα μόνος μου. Ξέρω πολλά άτομα που έγιναν πολύ καλοί σε έναν τομέα που στο σχολείο ακόμη και μισούσαν. Σημασία έχει πόσο αποδίδει ένα σύστημα διδασκαλίας απέναντι στον μαθητή που δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το Χ πεδίο (γι' αυτόν που το σιχαίνεται δεν μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά πράγματα).

Τέλος, φυσικά και το λερναίο κείμενο κάνει μπαμ ότι είναι ένα μάτσο ασυναρτησίες, αλλά ειδικά αυτός που ξέρει αρχαία, θα σταθεί στο πρώτο-πρώτο σημείο· αυτό των 100 εκατομμυρίων. Εξάλλου υπάρχουν και άλλοι γλωσσικοί μύθοι, πιο πονηροί και πιο καλοστημένοι.


* Αν και εδώ φταίει πάλι η αρχαιολατρεία, που έχει διαποτίσει κάθε πεδίο με λέξεις που δεν υπάρχουν στην καθομιλουμένη, με αποτέλεσμα να μην τις καταλαβαίνει κανείς που δεν έχει ψώρα με την γλώσσα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2012)

> Σίγουρα, άμα βάλεις ένα πολλαπλασιασμό κλάσματος σε έναν π.χ. 45άρη, θα προσπαθήσει να θυμηθεί πώς γίνεται. Θα το βρει βέβαια, αργά ή γρήγορα -γρήγορα, αν έχει κομπιουτεράκι-, αλλά στην άκρη του μυαλού του δεν θα το έχει.



Πολλαπλασιασμός κλασμάτων: πολλαπλασιάζουμε τους αριθμητές, πολλαπλασιάζουμε τους παρανομαστές. Η πιο εύκολη πράξη με κλάσματα. Στην αριθμομηχανή, μπορεί να είναι μοντέλο που δεν κάνει πράξεις με κλάσματα και θα πρέπει να το κάνεις με βήματα. 



> όχι την ακτίνα· ο τύπος είναι πΔ³/6. Όχι, λέει, κάνεις λάθος, είναι 4/3πρ³. Το ίδιο είναι, τού κάνω. Μα την αλήθεια, μού πήρε 10 λεπτά να του εξηγήσω γιατί οι δυο τύποι είναι ίδιοι. Τελικά χρειάστηκα χαρτί.



Εδώ με μπερδεψες κι εσύ για λίγο, γιατί άλλο 4πρ³/3 κι άλλο 4/3πρ³. 



> κατά πόσο είσαι σίγουρη και μπορείς να αξιολογήσεις αν όντως έμαθαν αρχαία στο σχολείο, δεδομένων των σπουδών τους;



Ομοίως δεν μπορεί να αξιολογήσει κανείς αν τα μαθηματικά που ξερω τα έμαθα στο σχολείο ή οφείλονται στις σπουδές μου. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να κοιτάξουμε ποσα θυμόμαστε από τρίτα μαθήματα, π.χ. αστρονομία. Δυστυχώς, οι περισσοτεροι εντρυφούν στην αστρολογία. :lol:



> > διαφορετικό το θέμα, γιατί κι εγώ δεν έμαθα λέξη αγγλικά στο σχολείο αλλά, λόγω ψώρας, εντρύφησα μόνος μου.



Οι συμμαθητές μου μου λένε ότι έμαθαν γαλλικά στο σχολείο. Εγώ ήξερα ήδη, οπότε δε μετράει η γνώμη μου, αλλά για να το λένε οι πεντε που συναντηθήκαμε τα Χριστούγεννα θα μάθανε. Και γιατί να μη μάθουνε; Τα ίδια βιβλία που έκανε το Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο κάναμε, Methode Orange, μόνο που στο ινστιτούτο τα έκανες σε τέσσερα χρόνια και στο σχολείο σε έξι. Κάποιοι δώσανε τις εξετάσεις του Γαλλικού Ινστιτούτου μετά το σχολείο. Άμα πρόσεχες στο μάθημα και έκανες τις ασκήσεις μάθαινες. 

Όμως πέρα από αυτά, το σχολείο κάνει ό,τι μπορεί. Και από αυτό το σχολείο για το οποίο έχουμε παράπονα βγήκαν όχι μόνο οι ηλίθιοι που δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι γίνεται γυρω τους και ειναι επιρρεπείς στη συνωμοσιολογία, άλλα ακούνε κι άλλα καταλαβαινουνε κλπ κλπ αλλά και διεθνούς φήμης επιστημονες και πνευματικοί άνθρωποι. Όλοι από τα ίδια βιβλία και τις ίδιες μεθόδους. Οπότε ...
α. να δεχτούμε πως ότι και να κάνουμε πάντα οι πολλοί θα είναι έτσι και ο ένας στους τόσους θα είναι αλλιώς; Βεβαίως τότε το ερώτημα θα είναι γιατί να υπάρχει καν προσπαθεια. 
β. να βρούμε τι πρέπει να αλλάξει για να μην υπαρχουν τέτοια φαινόμενα; Τι όμως πρέπει να αλλάξει; Και είναι θέμα σχολείου η ηλιθιότητα ή και ζήτημα της οικογένειας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2012)

Οι τύποι 4πρ³/3 και 4/3πρ³ είναι ίδιοι· αυτό που είναι διαφορετικό είναι το 4/(3πρ³) και φυσικά δεν εννοούσα αυτό. Πάντως εγώ γαλλικά δεν κατάφερα να μάθω γιατί διαρκώς αλλάζαμε καθηγητές και μαζί τους και βιβλία και φτου κι απ' την αρχή. Προφανώς εσύ ήσουν τυχερή. Το υπουργείο δεν είχε καμμιά οδηγία ως προς την εκμάθηση γαλλικών, με αποτέλεσμα κάθε καθηγητής να διαλέγει δικά του βιβλία και μέθοδο.

Τώρα, η ύπαρξη ηλιθίων και τεμπέληδων σαφώς και δεν είναι μόνο θέμα του σχολείου, αλλά είναι και δικό του. Αντί να υπάρχουν 9 εκατομμύρια βλαμμένοι Έλληνες, θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν 3. Οκ, δεν έχω πρόχειρη στατιστική για την βλακεία του 90% των Ελλήνων, αλλά η κατάσταση στην οποία βρισκόμαστε, έχει μια τοσοδούλα σχέση μ' αυτό καθώς και με το ότι όλοι αυτοί ακόμη πιστεύουν ότι όλα αυτά γίνονται για να μας φάνε τα πετρέλαια οι κακοί ιμπεριαλιστές.

Και ξαναλέω ότι το σχολείο κάνει ό,τι μπορεί, όχι όμως και το υπουργείο παιδείας. Δεν έριξα το φταίξιμο στο ίδιο το σχολείο. Αυτοί πάντως που έγιναν σπουδαίοι, το έκαναν στο εξωτερικό. Οι λιγοστές εγχώριες εξαιρέσεις, ήταν είτε ευκατάστατοι είτε από οικογένειες με λύσσα -με την καλή έννοια- για το διάβασμα.

Προσωπικά μού έχουν μείνει αρκετά ως πολλά απ' το σχολείο. Θυμάμαι απέξω το συντακτικό και την γραμματική, αναλυτικά την υπόθεση της Ιλιάδας και της Οδύσσειας, όλην την φυσική και πολλές trivial πληροφορίες. Δεν θυμάμαι σχεδόν λέξη από χημεία· στην γεωγραφία ήμουν πολύ κακός μέχρι που αποφάσισα να ξαναδιαβάσω αφού τέλειωσα το σχολείο· τα μαθηματικά τα μισούσα μέχρι που έκανα ιδιαίτερα με τον απόλυτο μαθηματικό... δηλαδή θυμάμαι απ' το σχολείο μόνο αυτά που ανήκαν στα ενδιαφέροντά μου (γλώσσα και φυσική). Τα μαθηματικά δεν τα ξέχασα μεν, γιατί, μεταξύ μας, είναι εύκολο πεδίο, αλλά δεν τα χώνευα καθόλου, με αποτέλεσμα να γράφω άλλ' αντ' άλλων στις εξετάσεις (να 'ναι καλά ο Χαρμούσης που μου ξανάχτισε το οικοδόμημα μέσα σε μόλις μια εβδομάδα).


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2012)

> βλακεία του 90% των Ελλήνων, αλλά η κατάσταση στην οποία βρισκόμαστε, έχει μια τοσοδούλα σχέση μ' αυτό καθώς και με το ότι όλοι αυτοί ακόμη πιστεύουν ότι όλα αυτά γίνονται για να μας φάνε τα πετρέλαια οι κακοί ιμπεριαλιστές.



Κι αυτό σχετικό είναι. Αντί να αγκαλιάζουμε τον ορθολογισμό των ξένων, γιατί να μη αποφασίσουμε ότι η ελληνική θεώρηση του κόσμου δεν είναι ορθολογιστική; :twit:

Αυτό που εμένα με ενόχλησε είναι το ότι παλιότερα είχαμε τη δικαιολογία ότι κάποιοι ήταν από χωριό ή ήταν φτωχοί και τελικά με το που έπαψε να ισχύει αυτό δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουν γίνει μεγάλες επενδύσεις στην παιδεία πιο παλιά. Τώρα δε σωζόμαστε, ίσως σωθούν οι επόμενοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2012)

Κοίτα, σαφώς είμαστε σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από τους προηγούμενους. Τα άτομα της δικής μας γενιάς *είναι* πιο μορφωμένα και λιγότερο χωριάταροι (η λέξη με την κακή της έννοια). Ωστόσο η νοοτροπία είναι θέμα περιβάλλοντος και όταν το κλήμα είναι στραβό... θα αργήσουμε να εξελιχθούμε. Ακόμη προσπαθούμε να διώξουμε την νοοτροπία της τουρκοκρατίας.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Mar 7, 2012)

Καιρό έχω να προσφέρω κάτι στους μύθους.
Ο τελευταίος που διάβασα μόλις σήμερα:



> Και ακόμη και αν αποδεχθούμε ότι όλες οι γλώσσες είναι ισότιμες (λέμε τώρα), τότε δεν μπορούμε ν' αμφισβητήσουμε ότι υπάρχουν ιδιότητες των γλωσσών που κάποιες γλώσσες διαθέτουν και κάποιες όχι και αυτό συνιστά ποιοτική διαφορά. Και για να προβληματίσω δημιουργικά τη σκέψη όσων συμμετέχουν ή διαβάζουν τη συζήτηση, θα δώσω ένα μικρό παράδειγμα μιας ιδιότητας της ελληνικής γλώσσας.
> 
> Αν αναγραμματίσουμε τη λέξη ΣΠΗΛΑΙΟΝ προκύπτει η λέξη ΑΝΗΛΙΟΝ, δηλαδή η ίδια η λέξη κρύβει μέσα την ιδιότητά της, γιατί το σπήλαιον είναι σκοτεινό, δεν το βλέπει ήλιος.
> Και το παράδειγμα δεν είναι μοναδικό! Υπάρχουν πλήθος παρόμοιων λέξεων, τις οποίες θα παραθέσω στη συνέχεια της συζήτησης (για να κρατήσω το ενδιαφέρον σας ζωντανό!). Έχω αποκλείσει μέσω έρευνας ότι δεν βρίσκουμε την ιδιότητα αυτή στην αγγλική, γαλλική, ισπανική, Ιταλική, Αραβική.
> ...



Ελπίζω να είμαι ο πρώτος που τον εντόπισε.
Δεν φαντάζομαι να μην είναι μύθος, και να λέω βλακείες....

Αφήνω στην άκρη την χιμαιρώδη μιαρή ψυχή, και το σπήλαιον το ανήλιον (αλήθεια σωστά είναι γραμμένο?). Και φτάνω σε μια απορία που μου γεννήθηκε. Αναρωτιέμαι αν η έννοια του αναγραμματισμού επιτρέπει τη διάσπαση της διφθόγγου "αι". Διαβάζονταν κάποτε σαν "αϊ" με διαλυτικά?
Πριν γελάσετε με την απορία μου, να επισημάνω ότι φημολογούμενη ιδιότητα οφείλει να ενυπάρχει στην ομιλούμενη λέξη και όχι αποκλειστικά γραπτή απεικόνισή της. 
Αφήστε κάτω τις λεμονόκουπες, είναι σοβαρή η απορία μου.

Ας είναι, δεν επιμένω, πάντως αναρωτιέμαι στα σοβαρά, πως προέκυψαν οι δίφθογγοι (ή μήπως λέγονται διπλά γράμματα) στην γλώσσα μας, και αν στο παρελθόν η προφορά τους ήταν χαρακτηριστικά διαφορετική (το αι δεν ακούγονταν ε). Κάπου διάβασα ότι όντως διαβάζονταν σαν χωριστά γράμματα, αλλά μου φαίνεται κάπως παράξενο το σπηλάϊον, και η χιμαΐρα, αν έχει κανείς καμιά παραπομπή για κοινούς θνητούς...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

Ο τύπος -ή τύπισσα- που το έγραψε αυτό, είναι τσαπατσούλης ή δεν ξέρει τι είναι αναγραμματισμός. Ας πούμε, από το σπήλαιον = ανήλιον, έχουμε περισσευούμενα ένα σίγμα κι ένα πι, από την αριστερή πλευρά της ισοδυναμίας κι ένα νι από την δεξιά. Στην Χίμαιρα, πετάει το Χι και κρατάει το υπόλοιπο.

Αυτό το ότι έκανε έρευνα στις γλώσσες που λέει, είναι γελοίο. Τι, έψαξε το λεξιλόγιο όλων αυτών των γλωσσών; Εγώ με ελάχιστη φαιά ουσία, μπορώ να βρω *αληθινούς* αναγραμματισμούς στα αγγλικά, που να περιέχουν μέρος της έννοιας:

Director = creditor (ο διεθυντής -director- ενός χρηματοπιστωτικού οργανισμού, ηγείται των δανειστών -creditors)
Derail = redial (ένας επανακαθορισμός των dials τραίνου, μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε εκτροχιασμό)
Rival = viral (οι ιοί είναι αντίπαλοί μας)

Κι αυτά χωρίς καν να σκεφτώ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο τύπος -ή τύπισσα- που το έγραψε αυτό, είναι τσαπατσούλης ή δεν ξέρει τι είναι αναγραμματισμός. Ας πούμε, από το σπήλαιον = ανήλιον, έχουμε περισσευούμενα ένα σίγμα κι ένα πι, από την αριστερή πλευρά της ισοδυναμίας κι ένα νι από την δεξιά. Στην Χίμαιρα, πετάει το Χι και κρατάει το υπόλοιπο.
> [...]



Ό,τι περίσσεψε είναι σε μέρος ανήλιαγο και σκοτεινό, stuck where the sun don't shine. :devil: ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> [...] πάντως αναρωτιέμαι στα σοβαρά, πως προέκυψαν οι δίφθογγοι (ή μήπως λέγονται διπλά γράμματα) στην γλώσσα μας, και αν στο παρελθόν η προφορά τους ήταν χαρακτηριστικά διαφορετική (το αι δεν ακούγονταν ε). Κάπου διάβασα ότι όντως διαβάζονταν σαν χωριστά γράμματα, αλλά μου φαίνεται κάπως παράξενο το σπηλάϊον, και η χιμαΐρα, αν έχει κανείς καμιά παραπομπή για κοινούς θνητούς...



Είναι το μοναδικό που δεν είναι εντελώς παραμύθι (σε κάθε μύθο πρέπει να υπάρχει και κάτι αληθινό, αλλιώς από science γίνεται fantasy fiction). Δεν είναι καθόλου απλό το θέμα· άρχισε το διάβασμα από το άρθρο στην ελληνική βίκη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2012)

Το ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟ και το ΑΛΟΓΟ κρύβουν (όχι πολύ καλά) το ΛΟΓΟ. Αυτό είναι το μόνο πράγμα που «κρύβουν» οι λέξεις: μια ιστορία παραγωγής, σύνθεσης, φθοράς και παραφθοράς και αναγέννησης με μπόλικο άπλωμα, αλλαγή και περιορισμό σημασιών. Οι δίφθογγοι και τα διγράμματα δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με το μύθο. Οι αναγραμματισμοί ανήκουν στα παιχνίδια λέξεων, τα παίζουν σε όλες τις γλώσσες και δεν ψάχνουν για κρυμμένα νοήματα. Και η ΧΙΜΑΙΡΑ που έχουν στο μυαλό τους οι μυθοπλάστες είναι που πάει ΧΑΡΑΜΙ ο χρόνος τους και ο δικός μας — το κάθε λεπτό που τους αφιερώνουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2012)

Εγώ απορώ πάλι ποιος διεστραμμένος νους έκατσε κι έκανε τόσους αναγραμματισμούς στα αραβικά και κατέληξε μάλιστα και στο συμπέρασμα πως σαν τα ελληνικά, γλώσσα καμιά


----------



## Ihatemithous (Mar 8, 2012)

Χθες βράδυ που είχα αϋπνίες, σκεφτόμουν γιατί στο καλό να υπάρχουν τόσοι μύθοι για την γλώσσα. Δεν λέω και για άλλα θέματα υπάρχουν μύθοι, και έχω συναντήσει κάμποσους, αλλά αυτή η γλώσσα θα έλεγε κανείς τους τραβάει. Γενικότερα μου φαίνεται ότι στην Ελλάδα ανθούν μύθοι, που σχετικά με κάποιο στοιχείο Ελληνικό. Υποθέτω ότι θα συμβαίνει και σε άλλες χώρες. Αλλά τόσο πολύ!?

Η έννοια του έθνους δυστυχώς για πολλούς ταυτίζεται με κάποια μορφή φυλετικής ομοιοστασίας και ομοιογένειας. Σαν δε βασικά χαρακτηριστικά της εθνικής ταυτότητας, θεωρούνται η θρησκεία και η γλώσσα. 
Στην Ελλάδα η εθνική ταυτότητα έχει συνδεθεί ιδιαίτερα με την αρχαία Ελλάδα, που παρουσιάζεται σαν κάτι το ιδανικό από το οποίο αντλούμε σήμερα αξία για πάρτι μας. 
Από την στιγμή που το στοιχείο της θρησκείας έχει πάει περίπατο, το μόνο που μένει να μας συνδέει εμφανώς με την αρχαία Ελλάδα είναι η γλώσσα. Το dna oι λάτρεις της φυλετικής ομοιογένειας το ισχυρίζονται βέβαια αλλά δεν είναι και εύκολο να το εμφανίσουν. Άλλωστε δεν υπήρχαν στην αρχαιότητα τέστ dna....
Οπότε η γλώσσα μένει βασικό εθνικό σύμβολο και μέσο, για να στηρίξουν τις εθνικιστικές τους φαντασιώσεις μερικοί. Ίσως λοιπόν η ανάγκη μας να συνδεθούμε με κάτι το ανώτερο από την εξιδανικευμένη αρχαιότητα, ώστε να καλύψουμε τις σημερινές μας ανασφάλειες και την αίσθηση κατωτερότητας, δημιουργεί την υπερπαραγωγή μύθων για την γλώσσα.
Βλέπουμε άλλωστε ότι οι μύθοι συνδέονται συχνά με κέντρα που προωθούν την φυλετική μοναδικότητα. Πχ η "έρευνα" για την επίδραση της αρχαιοελληνικής διδασκαλίας στις μαθησιακές δυσκολίες, ο συγγραφέας της πληρέστερης και προσεκτικότερης έκδοσης του Λερναίου κειμένου http://palio.antibaro.gr/culture/aggelhs_ellhnikh.php , αλλά και οι λεξάριθμοι http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiFeCAedISg.

Πριν από ένα χρόνο περίπου είχα αγοράσει το βιβλίο "τι είναι η πατρίδα μας" ψαχουλεύοντας πάλι κάποιον μύθο (προβοκάτσια μάλλον). Το βιβλίο αυτό είναι μελέτη - έρευνα πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου που συμμετέχει η πασίγνωστη κ. Δραγώνα. Δεν θα αναπαράγω εδώ τα όσα της αποδίδονται, αλλά θα σημειώσω ότι το ίδιο το βιβλίο μου φάνηκε εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον. Αφορά την παραγωγή και αναπαραγωγή της εθνικής ταυτότητας, στην Ελληνική εκπαίδευση και γενικότερα. Και με αυτό σαν αφορμή αναφέρω αυτές τις σκέψεις.
Αν κάποιος έχει όρεξη γράφω και πέντε λόγια πάρα πάνω εδώ http://orestisrados.blogspot.com/2012/03/blog-post.html αλλά δεν θεώρησα ότι έπρεπε να αναρτήσω σεντόνι, ίσως και κάπως άσχετο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 8, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Υποθέτω ότι θα συμβαίνει και σε άλλες χώρες. Αλλά τόσο πολύ!?


Στην Τουρκία πάντως, αντίστοιχη βαρεμάρα αποτελούσε μέχρι πρόσφατα την ημιεπίσημη γραμμή του κράτους - όλες οι γλώσσες κατάγονται από την τουρκική κτλ. Νομίζω ότι αντίστοιχη προσέγγιση περί αρχαιοτάτης γλώσσας έχουν και οι Άραβες, αλλά δε γνωρίζω περισσότερα, είμαι όμως σίγουρη ότι το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2012)

α. παντού και για κάθε κοινό θέμα υπάρχουν μύθοι
β. οι Έλληνες δεν είναι πιο πολύ ή πιο λίγο επιρρεπείς στους μύθους από άλλους λαούς, διάβασε κανένα άρθρο Αμερικανού δημοσιογράφου που κάνει περιήγηση στη Ρωσσία π.χ και θα είναι γεμάτο ανέκδοτα με μύθους που άκουσε από παππούδες και γιαγιάδες, συνήθως γραμμένα υποτιμητικά. Αντίστοιχα άρθρα Γερμανών δημοσιογράφων που πήγαν στις ΗΠΑ και πάει λέγοντας. 
γ. οι μύθοι έχουν περισσότερη απήχηση σε περιβάλλοντα/ περιόδους αβεβαιότητας γιατί δίνουν μια κατανοητή ερμηνεία σε κάποιο δύσκολο θέμα. 
Στην Ελλάδα πάσχουμε από αβεβαιότητα από πολύ πριν την οικονομική κρίση. Πάσχουμε επίσης από το ότι έχουμε μεν μορφωμένους με πτυχία αλλά όχι και κόσμο με σφαιρική επιστημονική αντίληψη ώστε να αντιλαμβάνονται την παραπληροφόρηση (πρόβλημα σε πάρα πολλές κοινωνίες, παρεμπιπτόντως). Δεν έχουμε τον ισοπεδωτικά ορθολογιστικό τρόπο σκέψης της προτεσταντικής δύσης που συχνά δέχεται μόνο άσπρο και μαύρο- που δεν έχει κάνει μεν τους αμερικανούς λιγότερο επιρρεπείς στη μυθολογία, αλλά έχει κάνει πολλούς να έχουν δυσανάλογη εικόνα της κατάστασης και να δίνουν δυσανάλογη βαρύτητα στο φαινόμενο. 

Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι νομίζω το σημαντικότερο. Καμιά φορά τα φαινόμενα απατούν. Νομίζουμε ότι κάτι είναι πιο διαδεδομένο απ'ό,τι είναι στην πραγματικότητα, ενώ είναι γνωστό ότι το θέμα δεν είναι πόσο διαδεδομένη είναι μια ιδέα αλλά ποιοί την πιστεύουν και τι κάνουν γι'αυτήν. Για το λερναίο είμαι σίγουρη ότι:
α. λίγοι το ξέρουν
β. από αυτούς πολλοί αντιλαμβάνονται ότι είναι μια βλακεία αβάσιμη
γ. από αυτούς που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι είναι μύθος οι πιο πολλοί άντε να το σχολιάσουν μία φορά και μετά το ξέχασαν για πάντα
Ε, και κάποιοι το υιοθετούν, κι αυτοί είναι εκνευριστικοί, αλλά ίσως τους παραδίνουμε σημασία. 

ΥΓ. Λες:


> Η έννοια του έθνους δυστυχώς για πολλούς ταυτίζεται με κάποια μορφή φυλετικής ομοιοστασίας και ομοιογένειας. Σαν δε βασικά χαρακτηριστικά της εθνικής ταυτότητας, θεωρούνται η θρησκεία και η γλώσσα.



Αν κατάλαβα καλά, κατά τη γνώμη σου ο ορισμός του έθνους, όπως τον παραθέτω από την ελληνική Βικι πιο κάτω είναι στο "δυστυχώς". Μήπως μπορείς να μας δώσεις τον δικό σου ορισμό του έθνους;

_Έθνος ονομάζεται ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων που μοιράζονται κοινά γνωρίσματα που διακρίνουν το σύνολο αυτό, σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα. Τα κυριότερα από τα γνωρίσματα αυτά μπορεί να είναι η φυλή, η γλώσσα, το θρήσκευμα, η κοινή ιστορία και πολιτισμός και η γεωγραφική καταγωγή._


----------



## Ihatemithous (Mar 8, 2012)

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά, κατά τη γνώμη σου ο ορισμός του έθνους, όπως τον παραθέτω από την ελληνική Βικι πιο κάτω είναι στο "δυστυχώς". Μήπως μπορείς να μας δώσεις τον δικό σου ορισμό του έθνους;
> 
> Έθνος ονομάζεται ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων που μοιράζονται κοινά γνωρίσματα που διακρίνουν το σύνολο αυτό, σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα. Τα κυριότερα από τα γνωρίσματα αυτά μπορεί να είναι η φυλή, η γλώσσα, το θρήσκευμα, η κοινή ιστορία και πολιτισμός και η γεωγραφική καταγωγή.


Δύσκολο αλλά θα προσπαθήσω. Λίγη κατανόηση παρακαλώ.

Αρχικά εκείνο που *δεν* αποτελεί γνώρισμα ενός έθνους είναι η φυλή, με την έννοια της ξεχωριστής κοινής γενετικής καταγωγής. Αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρο. Τα μέλη της όποιας εθνότητας δεν γνωρίζουν αν έχουν κοινή γενετική καταγωγή, διαφορετική από άλλες εθνικές ομάδες, ούτε έχουμε ενδείξεις ότι υφίσταται κάποια τέτοια γενετική ομοιογένεια με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις απομονωμένων γενετικά ομάδων για μακρό διάστημα.

Όμως η γλώσσα, το θρήσκευμα, η αίσθηση κοινής καταγωγής και κουλτούρας, η αντίληψη ότι τα μέλη μιας ομάδας μοιράζονται παραπλήσια ή ίδια δικαιώματα, ότι υπόκεινται στους ίδιους κανόνες δικαίου, ότι έχουν κοινά συμφέροντα, ότι έχουν κοινούς εχθρούς, ότι χρησιμοποιούν ανάλογες συλλογιστικές πράγμα που τους επιτρέπει να αντιλαμβάνονται διαισθητικά πέρα από τις λέξεις νοήματα στην επικοινωνία, ότι έχουν παραπλήσια ή έστω αναγνωρίσιμα βιώματα ενηλικίωσης και αναγνωρίζουν και συμμετέχουν στις νόρμες της κοινωνίας τους, ότι αντιλαμβάνονται μια ευρύτερη γεωγραφική περιοχή σαν ιδιαίτερα σχετιζόμενη με αυτά, ότι βιώνουν τελικά κάποια αίσθηση ενότητας με την ομάδα που ανήκουν έστω και αν αυτή στηρίζεται εν μέρη σε πλασματικά στοιχεία, και κάμποσα που έχω ξεχάσει, αποτελούν στοιχεία που παράγουν μια κοινωνική ομαδοποίηση, τέτοια που επιτρέπει στα άτομα να βιώνουν ότι ανήκουν σε μια ιδιαίτερη ομάδα. Αυτή η αίσθηση που γίνεται ατομικά αντιληπτή σαν εθνική συνείδηση.

Ήτοι η εθνικότητα αποτελεί ένα πολιτισμικό γεγονός, εντοπισμένο χρονικά και συνεχώς μεταβαλλόμενο, χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει ρίζες. Δεν γεννιόμαστε Έλληνες, αλλά γινόμαστε. Και σε αυτό το γινόμαστε, παίζει πρωτεύοντα ρόλο η εκπαίδευση, (τουλάχιστον από την δημιουργία εθνικών κρατών μέχρι σήμερα), παράγοντας σε μεγάλο βαθμό ένα κοινό πολιτιστικό υπόβαθρο ανάμεσα στα μέλη της κοινωνίας. 

Η εθνική ομάδα, δεν είναι ερμητικά κλειστό σύνολο και επιτρέπει σε κάποιο βαθμό εισόδους και εξόδους σε αυτή. Μερικά από τα στοιχεία είναι δυνατό να λείπουν σε άτομα, παρόλα αυτά να βιώνουν ότι ανήκουν στο σύνολο και η ομάδα στα πλαίσια της συγκρότησης της να αποδέχεται τις ιδιαιτερότητες. Όπως για παράδειγμα η διαφορετική θρησκεία, μπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτή με λιγότερη ή περισσότερη δυσκολία. Ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι και οι άθεοι αντιλαμβάνονται, έστω και επιθετικά την όποια επικρατούσα εθνική θρησκεία, συχνά σαν δική τους υπόθεση. Κάτι που μας σηματοδοτεί και το γεγονός ότι η ενότητα της ομάδας είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό υποσυνείδητη και ενσωματωμένη στην ψυχολογία μας.
Η ομάδα μπορεί να είναι λιγότερο ή περισσότερο ανεκτική στις ιδιαιτερότητες. Έτσι για τους περισσότερους ο Σχορτσιανίτης δεν θα είναι ποτέ Έλληνας, ενώ θα είναι ο Νάκιτς. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν ζουν σήμερα στην Ελλάδα, τυχαίο το παράδειγμα, για να τονίσω ότι η ιδιαιτερότητα του χρώματος δέρματος, σαν εμφανές χαρακτηριστικό και ξένο προς την σύσταση της ομάδας, δυσκολεύει την ένταξη. Για μερικούς όμως το δέρμα δεν είναι καθοριστικό για την αντίληψη της ενότητας. 

Ο "άλλος" μπορεί να είναι βασικό προσδιοριστικό στοιχείο της ομαδοποίησης, παράγοντας τον μπαμπούλα ενάντια στον οποίο συσπειρώνεται η ομάδα. Ή να είναι δευτερεύον στοιχείο, με την ενότητα να καθορίζεται από το είμαστε και όχι από το είμαστε ενάντια σε αυτούς.
Η αποδοχή ενός εξιδανικευμένου μακρινού παρελθόντος, αποτελεί ένα ισχυρό ενοποιητικό παράγοντα, όμως η δεδομένη διαφοροποίηση καθιστά το γεγονός υποκείμενο σε μια δυσάρεστη σύγκριση όπου το παρόν αδυνατεί να συγκριθεί με το ένδοξο εξιδανικευμένο παρελθόν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Χθες βράδυ που είχα αϋπνίες, σκεφτόμουν γιατί στο καλό να υπάρχουν τόσοι μύθοι για την γλώσσα. Δεν λέω και για άλλα θέματα υπάρχουν μύθοι, και έχω συναντήσει κάμποσους, αλλά αυτή η γλώσσα θα έλεγε κανείς τους τραβάει. Γενικότερα μου φαίνεται ότι στην Ελλάδα ανθούν μύθοι, που σχετικά με κάποιο στοιχείο Ελληνικό. Υποθέτω ότι θα συμβαίνει και σε άλλες χώρες. Αλλά τόσο πολύ!?



Κρούσματα εθνικισμού εμφανίζονται σε όλες τις υπανάπτυκτες χώρες. Γι' αυτό και αυτού του είδους οι μύθοι ανθούν σε ολόκληρη την περιοχή των Βαλκανίων. Είναι τόσο ριζωμένος ο εθνικισμός, που είναι εμφανής, από την πολιτική ζωή μέχρι την εκπαίδευση. Μόνο διάβασε ιστορία δημοτικού να δεις πόσες μπούρδες γράφουν. Ό,τι έκαναν οι Έλληνες είναι καλύτερο και γαμηστερότερο, ακόμη κι αν αναγκαστούμε να ονομάσουμε ελληνική, σύσσωμη την βυζαντινή αυτοκρατορία. Π.χ., μαθαίνουν στην πέμπτη δημοτικού ότι ο τρούλος της Αγίας Σοφίας ήταν ο μεγαλύτερος για πολλούς αιώνες και θαύμα της μηχανικής. Που είναι ψέμα δύο επιπέδων γιατί ούτε θαύμα είναι -ούτε ήταν- ούτε ήταν ποτέ ο μεγαλύτερος τρούλος. Αυτός ο τίτλος ανήκει στο Πάνθεον, με τρούλο που χτίστηκε το 128, ήταν θαύμα μηχανικής και κράτησε τον τίτλο του μεγαλύτερου τρούλου για 1300 χρόνια. Ακόμη διατηρεί τον τίτλο του μεγαλύτερου, μη οπλισμένου τρούλου.

Φυσικά πάσχουμε κι από επιστημονική σκέψη. Καθόλου παράξενο, όταν η ίδια η εκπαίδευση προωθεί την φιλολογία έναντι της επιστήμης. Όταν αντί να μαθαίνουμε για τον κόσμο, ανακαλύπταμε θεωρίες επί θεωριών για ένα σωρό πράγματα, άσκοπη ανάλυση ποιημάτων, που τώρα κοιτάω και πεθαίνω στα γέλια από το πόσο άστοχες και δήθεν είναι, έχοντας φάει με το κουτάλι την ελληνική και αγγλική ποίηση κι έχοντας γράψει εκατοντάδες ποιήματα ο ίδιος, βλέποντας αμέτρητες φορές να ερμηνεύονται τελείως λάθος, από επαγγελματίες φιλολόγους (το αγαπημένο μου πείραμα).

Γενικά, οι μύθοι ευδοκιμούν σε αφελείς, πρωτόγονους λαούς. Ακόμη και στις αναπτυγμένες χώρες, θα δεις να πιστεύουν σε βλακείες οι κατώτερες, κοινωνικά, τάξεις που κατά κανόνα είναι αμόρφωτες. Επίσης οι ανώτερες τάξεις που το επάγγελμά τους δεν απαιτεί σκέψη (βλέπε ηθοποιούς του Χόλιγουντ).


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2012)

Στον δικό σου ορισμό του έθνους συγχέεις το έθνος και το κράτος και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί διαφωνείς με τον ορισμό που δίνουν τα λεξικά.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Mar 9, 2012)

> Έθνος ονομάζεται ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων που μοιράζονται κοινά γνωρίσματα που διακρίνουν το σύνολο αυτό, σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα.





> Έθνος ονομάζεται ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων που μοιράζονται κοινά γνωρίσματα που διακρίνουν το σύνολο αυτό, σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα. Τα κυριότερα από τα γνωρίσματα αυτά μπορεί να είναι η φυλή, η γλώσσα, το θρήσκευμα, η κοινή ιστορία και πολιτισμός και η γεωγραφική καταγωγή.


Η σούμα που έφτιαξα δεν διεκδικεί κάποια ποιοτική διατύπωση. Προσπάθησα να μαζέψω και να οργανώσω μερικά βασικά στοιχεία, και έχω αρκετές αμφιβολίες ότι το κατάφερα ικανοποιητικά.
Ο ορισμός που ανέφερες, πρώτα πρώτα χρησιμοποιεί την λέξη φυλή. Η φυλή δεν είναι χαρακτηριστικό έθνους. Το έθνος σαν πολιτισμικό γεγονός δεν μπορεί να καθορίζεται από φυλετικά κριτήρια, άσε που δεν ξέρουμε να υπάρχουν καν τέτοιες ομαδοποιήσεις στα έθνη.
Με την χρήση του όρου φυλή, αυτόματα το έθνος αποκτά (εν μέρει τουλάχιστον), χαρακτήρα που εξαρτάται από το αίμα και όχι από την ανάπτυξη του ατόμου. Αντίστοιχα η ενσωμάτωση στην εθνική ομάδα ατόμων, εκτός "φυλής", φαντάζει πολύ δύσκολη έως αδύνατη.
Δεύτερον δεν εντοπίζει το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό, της συλλογικής αίσθησης ενότητας, προοπτικής, κινδύνων. Το να έχεις κάποια ίδια χαρακτηριστικά όπως αυτά που αναφέρονται δεν σε κάνει αυτόματα μέλος μιας ομάδος, κυρίως αν εσύ δεν έχεις αίσθηση ότι ανήκεις στην ομάδα. 
Ίσως το στοιχείο που έχει την μεγαλύτερη σημασία στον ορισμό, που παράθεσες, είναι το κοινός πολιτισμός, που αφήνει να διαφανεί ότι το έθνος αποτελεί πολιτισμικό γεγονός, (οπότε είναι εντοπισμένο χωροχρονικά και μεταβάλλεται ακόμα και στην διάρκεια ζωής ενός ανθρώπου). Χωρίς όμως να εστιάζεται εκεί.
Η έλλειψη της επισήμανσης της μεταβλητότητας καθιστά τα χαρακτηριστικά αδιαφοροποίητα, ήτοι, η αλλαγή θρησκεύματος γίνεται αυτόματα λόγος για εξοβελισμό από την ομάδα. Κάτι που συμβαίνει συχνά αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συμβεί.
Η κοινή ιστορία αποτελεί στοιχείο που δομεί εθνική συνείδηση, αλλά μεταφέρει το βάρος από το σήμερα στο παρελθόν και τονίζει την εν μέρει μυθολογική συνέχεια του έθνους.
Αντίστοιχα η παντελής έλλειψη από τον ορισμό της υπαγωγής σε ένα καθεστώς σχετικής έστω ισονομίας, που αν και κρατικό χαρακτηριστικό, αποτελεί κυρίαρχο παράγοντα για την αίσθηση του ανήκω σε μια ομάδα και γενικότερα για την συνοχή της. Εάν δύο εθνικές ομάδες, αναγκαστούν να συμβιώνουν για μακρόν σε καθεστώς ισονομίας, κάτω από το ίδιο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, και με θρησκευτική ανεκτικότητα, δεν βλέπω το λόγο να μην ομογενοποιηθούν σε μια εθνότητα, αν όμως δεν υπάρχει καθεστώς ισονομίας, αμφιβάλλω αν θα ομογενοποιηθούν ποτέ. 

Η συγκρότηση των κρατών έγινε σε εθνική βάση, και υπήρξε ισχυρή προσπάθεια εθνικής ομογενοποίησης. Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ακραία. Είναι αναμενόμενο ότι όταν συζητάμε για έθνη θα υπάρχει κάποια σύγχυση με τα κράτη. Άλλωστε ο στόχος της εκπαίδευσης σαν κεντρική κρατική επιλογή και δράση, εκτός των άλλων, είναι και η πολιτισμική ομογενοποίηση και η διαμόρφωση - προαγωγή της συλλογικής εθνικής ενότητος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Παρότι έχω κάνει και σχετικές σπουδές, διαβάσματα και μεταφράσεις, μπορείτε να μου πείτε γιατί με αφήνει εντελώς αδιάφορο ο ακριβής ορισμός του έθνους; Ίσως επειδή είναι όρος-πλαστελίνη, απ' αυτούς που πλάθει ο καθένας ανάλογα με το τι θέλει να περιγράψει (ή, καλύτερα εδώ, ποιους να διαγράψει). Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η σχετική συζήτηση θα πρέπει να αυτονομηθεί μόλις ολοκληρωθεί.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2012)

Από μένα δεν πρόκειται να ολοκληρωθεί η συζήτηση γιατί δεν έχω να πω τίποτα άλλο. Απλά μια που ο συνομιλητής μου φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο "έθνος" για να εκφράσει κάτι δικό του και για να συνεννοούμαστε πρέπει όσοι συμμετέχουμε στη συζήτηση να ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε, ζήτησα επεξήγηση. Ίσως και εκ του πονηρού, αφού λίγο πολύ ήξερα τι θα απαντήσει και ότι θα είναι πολιτικά χρωματισμένη η απάντηση.


----------



## Themis (Mar 10, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Είναι αναμενόμενο ότι όταν συζητάμε για έθνη θα υπάρχει κάποια σύγχυση με τα κράτη.


Νομίζω ότι ιστορικά - και πολλοί ιστορικοί συμφωνούν με αυτό - η έννοια του έθνους είναι αδύνατον να οριστεί χωρίς την έννοια του κράτους (ή έστω οιονεί κράτους, για να μην αφήσουμε απέξω περιπτώσεις όπως των "Παλιστινίων" ή των "Βοσνίων"). Εξού και η ανάγκη για την έννοια της "εθνότητας". Υπάρχει αναδρομική ιστορική κατανόηση της έννοιας του έθνους με βάση το αστικό εθνικό κράτος. Κάτι που είναι μεν απολύτως κατανοητό, δεν πρέπει δε να το ξεχνάμε. Η ιστορική συγκρότηση εθνών συμπίπτει σε γενικές γραμμές με τη συγκρότηση εθνικών κρατών και είναι μια ιστορία αίματος, πογκρόμ, σφαγής.


----------



## Earion (Mar 10, 2012)

Themis said:


> Η ιστορική συγκρότηση εθνών συμπίπτει σε γενικές γραμμές με τη συγκρότηση εθνικών κρατών και είναι μια ιστορία αίματος, πογκρόμ, σφαγής.



Όχι μόνο, Θέμη. Είναι και μια ιστορία απελευθέρωσης πνευματικού δυναμικού και έκρηξης δημιουργικότητας. Λογοτεχνία, καλές τέχνες, φυσικές επιστήμες, μέχρι και παιδαγωγική, ποτίζονταν όλα μια γενεσιουργό ορμή και τίποτε δεν έμεινε ανεπηρέαστο. Ο εθνικισμός του δέκατου ένατου αιώνα, αυτός που γκρέμισε --χέρι με χέρι με τον πολιτικό φιλελευθερισμό -- τις ελέω Θεού αυτοκρατορίες, ήταν "προοδευτικός". Δεν κάνουμε σωστά να κρίνουμε με τα σημερινά μέτρα.


----------



## Themis (Mar 10, 2012)

Έχεις δίκιο, Εαρίωνα. Δεν ήθελα να πω ότι ήταν _μόνο _ιστορία αίματος, αλλά να τονίσω το στοιχείο αυτό ακριβώς επειδή έγινε καθοριστικό στον 20ό αιώνα.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Mar 10, 2012)

> Απλά μια που ο συνομιλητής μου φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο "έθνος" για να εκφράσει κάτι δικό του και για να συνεννοούμαστε πρέπει όσοι συμμετέχουμε στη συζήτηση να ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε, ζήτησα επεξήγηση. Ίσως και εκ του πονηρού, αφού λίγο πολύ ήξερα τι θα απαντήσει και ότι θα είναι πολιτικά χρωματισμένη η απάντηση.


 Ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα και θα ήταν σκόπιμη η μεταφορά σε άλλο νήμα. Προσπάθησα να συνοψίσω την εικόνα που έχω σήμερα για το τι αποτελεί έθνος. Παλαιότερα είχα απόψεις για Ελληνική φυλή και εξ αίματος καταγωγή, για πολιτισμική συνέχεια, για ιστορική συνέχεια, για Ελληνοχριστιανική θρησκεία, ακόμα και για ανώτερη και αμετάβλητη γλώσσα. Σιγά σιγά όλα αυτά μου τέλειωσαν.
Αλλά παρόλο που δεν βρήκα να στηρίζονται οι αρχικές μου απόψεις σε γερά θεμέλια, δεν έπαψα να έχω εθνική συνείδηση, ήτοι να νιώθω ότι είμαι μέρος μιας ομάδος. 
Σε τι λοιπόν βασίζεται αυτή η προσωπική αίσθηση?
Βρήκα ότι μερικοί άνθρωποι, που έχουν ασχοληθεί λιγάκι περισσότερο από μένα, και έχουν και κάτι χαρτάκια κορνίζα στον τοίχο, έχουν πει μερικά πράγματα για το πως δομείται αυτή η αίσθηση.
Αυτά προσπαθώ να περιγράψω, πιθανόν ανεπιτυχώς.

Είμαι περίεργος τι εννοείς με το "πολιτικά χρωματισμένη απάντηση". Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πολιτική θέση να αναφέρει κανείς ότι δεν υπάρχει φυλετική γενετική ομοιογένεια στις εθνικές ομάδες. Ούτε ότι το έθνος είναι διαχρονικά μεταβαλλόμενο. Ούτε ότι βασική ιδιότητα της εθνικής συνείδησης είναι ακριβώς η αίσθηση ότι την έχεις, ανεξάρτητα το πώς την αποκτάς. 
Ίσως η αναφορά μου στην αίσθηση υπαγωγής στο ίδιο δίκαιο με τους ομοεθνείς του, αρχικά να φαίνεται ότι έχει πολιτική χροιά, αλλά η συγκρότηση σε εθνικό κράτος, μου φαίνεται ότι θα ήταν αδύνατη χωρίς αυτό το συστατικό. Και όπως ειπώθηκε, οι σημερινές εθνικές οντότητες είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό απότοκες της κρατικής ολοκλήρωσης.


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2012)

Όποτε αρχίζει τέτοια κουβέντα, για τα περί έθνους και ποια τα γνωρίσματά του, και τα λοιπά, έχω ένα συνήθειο: προτού μπούμε στην καθαυτό συζήτηση, διηγούμαι στο συνομιλητή μου δύο περιστατικά που έχω σημειώσει από την ιστορία.

Περιστατικό πρώτο: Είμαστε στα 1924, δυο χρόνια μετά τη Μικρασιατική Καταστροφή, στα ελληνοαλβανικά σύνορα. Υπό την αιγίδα της Κοινωνίας των Εθνών, μια διεθνής επιτροπή χαράσσει (αυτή τη φορά οριστικά) τη μεθόριο ανάμεσα στις δύο χώρες, Ελλάδα και Αλβανία. Καμιά εικοσαριά χωριά, που βρίσκονταν προηγουμένως στο ελληνικό έδαφος, περνούν στην Αλβανία. Η αλβανική πλευρά προβάλλει ως κυριότερο επιχείρημά της το γλωσσικό: όποιος μιλά αλβανικά είναι Αλβανός. Η ελληνική πλευρά αντιλέγει ότι το σπουδαιότερο κριτήριο πρέπει να είναι η εθνική συνείδηση του καθενός, το πού δηλαδή θεωρεί ότι ανήκει, σε ποιο έθνος, με αβίαστη και ελεύθερη επιλογή. Διότι σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, υποστηρίζει η ελληνική πλευρά, αν δηλαδή ίσχυε το γλωσσικό κριτήριο, πολλά πράγματα θα ανατρέπονταν. Για παράδειγμα, ο (τότε) πρόεδρος της Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας, ναύαρχος Παύλος Κουντουριώτης, γόνος της ένδοξης οικογένειας αγωνιστών από την Ύδρα, στις ενέργειές του ως δημόσιος πρόσωπο μιλά ελληνικά, αλλά στο σπίτι του μιλά αρβανίτικα. Αντίστροφα, ο ήρωας της αλβανικής ανεξαρτησίας Φαν Νόλι, κεφαλή της αυτοκέφαλης ορθόδοξης εκκλησίας της Αλβανίας και την εποχή εκείνη πρωθυπουργός και αντιβασιλέας της χώρας, είχε γεννηθεί σ' ένα χωριό της Ανατολικής Θράκης ως Θεοφάνης Νόλης, είχε ανατραφεί σε εκκλησιαστικά διδακτήρια στα ελληνικά και είχε ζήσει στην Αθήνα ως Έλληνας, προτού μεταστραφεί σε Αλβανό, γι' αυτό και χρησιμοποιούσε ανελλιπώς τα ελληνικά ως γλώσσα εργασίας. (Σημειωτέον ότι η ελληνική εξωτερική πολιτική ποτέ δεν υιοθέτησε, ούτε τότε ούτε στις μέρες μας, τη γλώσσα ως στοιχείο προσδιοριστικό του εθνισμού).

Περιστατικό δεύτερο: Στα 1912 ένας νεαρός Εγγλέζος φοιτητής τελειώνει τις σπουδές του στην Οξφόρδη και ετοιμάζεται για μια Μεγάλη Περιοδεία στην Ανατολή, προτού επιστρέψει στην πατρίδα για να ακολουθήσει ακαδημαϊκή καριέρα. Σε ένα σταθμό του ταξιδιού του αποβιβάζεται στην Αττάλεια της Μικράς Ασίας. Και εκεί συναντά την εξής κατάσταση: Στο μεσαιωνικό κάστρο της πόλης ζουν οι παλαιοί της κάτοικοι, _τουρκόφωνοι _και _χριστιανοί_, που δηλώνουν με περηφάνια την ταυτότητά τους και, ως τιμημένοι υπήκοοι του Οθωμανού σουλτάνου, θεωρούν παρακατιανή (κοινωνικά υποδεέστερη) μιαν άλλη ομάδα πληθυσμού, που είναι νεόφερτοι. Αυτοί οι τελευταίοι είναι _μουσουλμάνοι _και μιλούν _ελληνικά_. Είναι Τουρκοκρητικοί πρόσφυγες, που έχουν εγκατασταθεί όπως όπως έξω από το κάστρο, μιλούν τα κρητικά του Ερωτόκριτου και αισθάνονται εντελώς ανήμποροι να ενταχθούν στο τουρκόφωνο μουσουλμανικό περιβάλλον. Εκεί για πρώτη φορά, βεβαιώνει στις αναμνήσεις του ο νεαρός (που τ' όνομά του ήταν Άρνολντ Τόυνμπη) ότι συνειδητοποίησε τι αξεδιάλυτο κουβάρι μπορεί να είναι η εθνική συνείδηση.


----------



## sarant (Mar 12, 2012)

Ωραία περιστατικά. Δεν είχα ακούσει για τους τουρκόφωνους της Αττάλειας. Αλλά δεν νομίζω να τους πήρε το σχέδιο της ανταλλαγής, ενώ πήρε π.χ. τους Βαλαάδες της Μακεδονίας ή άλλους χριστιανούς τουρκόφωνους της Μικρασίας.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2012)

Earion said:


> (Σημειωτέον ότι η ελληνική εξωτερική πολιτική ποτέ δεν υιοθέτησε, ούτε τότε ούτε στις μέρες μας, τη γλώσσα ως στοιχείο προσδιοριστικό του εθνισμού).


Το ότι η Ελλάδα κατάφερε να εκτουρκίσει τους Πομάκους επειδή «όλοι οι μουσουλμάνοι Τούρκοι είναι», πώς το σχολιάζεις τότε;
http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%AD%CE%B3%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%88%CE%B1%CE%BD-%CE%B5%CE%AF%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%BD/%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%AC%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%B9-%CE%B8%CF%81%CE%AC%CE%BA%CE%B7%CF%82-%C2%AB%CE%BF%CE%B9-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%81%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%B9-5-%CE%B1%CE%B9%CF%8E%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%B4%CE%B5%CE%BD-%CE%BC%CF%80%CF%8C%CF%81%CE%B5%CF%83%CE%B1%CE%BD-%CE%BD%CE%B1-%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%82-%CE%BA%CE%AC%CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%BD-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%81%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%82-%CE%BF%CE%B9-%CE%AD%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B5


----------



## Earion (Mar 14, 2012)

Μιλούσα για εξωτερική πολιτική, Ζάζουλα. Η οποία, για παράδειγμα, στις μέρες μας θεωρεί Έλληνες τους Βλάχους της νότιας Αλβανίας (της Μοσχόπολης λ.χ.) κι ας μη μιλούν ελληνικά. Για τα εσωτερικά μας σιωπώ. Είναι κι εκείνη η συνθήκη της Λωζάννης στη μέση, βλέπεις... Με βάση την οποία (θα το γράψω κι ας με κατακεραυνώσετε) εφαρμόζεται σε έδαφος της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης η σαρία (ο ισλαμικός νόμος).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2012)

Σήμερα έμαθα ότι «η ελληνική δεν είναι επίσημη ευρωπαϊκή γλώσσα εξαιτίας μίας ψήφου, και μάλιστα την ψήφο τής κας Διαμαντοπούλου». :huh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2012)

Δηλαδή ψήφισαν τρεις;


----------



## Ihatemithous (Apr 6, 2012)

Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και αυτά για να χαμογελάμε λίγο.

Μήπως παρερμήνευσαν τα blog την απάντηση;
http://www.sosto-lathos.gr/?p=29882


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2012)

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, έχει μπερδέψει το παραμύθι που λέει ότι για μία ψήφο η ελληνική δεν έγινε η επίσημη γλώσσα των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών με την πραγματική και σοβαρή πρόταση της κ. Διαμαντοπούλου να γίνει η αγγλική δεύτερη επίσημη γλώσσα της χώρας μας. 

Νομίζω ότι οι Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες θα αποδειχτούν οπωρώνας με πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα φρούτα.


----------



## sarant (Apr 6, 2012)

Εννοείται ότι εκλάπη ασύστολα.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι οι Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες θα αποδειχτούν οπωρώνας με πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα φρούτα.



Στο Καμμένο πρόγραμμα έχει μια χαριτωμένη φράση. Ο συντάκτης του κειμένου, θέλοντας να πει πως η ύφεση δεν είναι το κατάλληλο εργαλείο για να βγούμε από την κρίση, χρησιμοποιεί την ακόλουθη μεταφορά: 

«Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις σφυρί για να καρφώσεις μια πινέζα που κρύβεται δίπλα σε ένα καρύδι, η πινέζα θα καταλήξει να πλέει άθικτη μέσα στο λιωμένο καρύδι.» 

Κοντοστάθηκα στην φράση, προσπαθώντας να καταλάβω την εικονοποιία, αλλά εις μάτην, δεν μου βγάζει νόημα: γιατί δίπλα στο καρύδι η πινέζα, γιατί πλέει άθικτη στο λιωμένο καρύδι; Υποπτεύομαι πως πρόκειται για κακομεταφρασμένη μεταφορά από άλλη γλώσσα ή για κακοχωνεμένο τσιτάτο από άλλα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Σήμερα έμαθα ότι «η ελληνική δεν είναι επίσημη ευρωπαϊκή γλώσσα εξαιτίας μίας ψήφου, και μάλιστα την ψήφο τής κας Διαμαντοπούλου». :huh:





sarant said:


> Εννοείται ότι εκλάπη ασύστολα.


Sarant, επειδή το έψαξα λίγο προτού το ποστάρω εδώ, διαπίστωσα πως πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε πριν από τους Ανεξάρτητους Έλληνες, αλλά πάλι από τον υπερσυντηρητικό χώρο. Συγκεκριμένα, γράφει σχολιαστής στον ιστότοπο του Χαρδαβέλλα (http://www.pyles.tv/Blogs/Kostas-Chardavellas-Blog/June_2010/nikopoulou.aspx), στις 3/6/2010 (όλα sic): «Όμως με άτομα σαν την Δραγώνα και Διαμαντοπούλου ,ανθέλληνες φοβάμαι πως για εκεί βαδίζουμε .Ίσως ξεχνάται πως με την ψήφο της Διαμαντοπούλου η Ελληνική γλώσσα δεν έγινε επίσημη Ευρωπαική .»


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> [....]«Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις σφυρί για να καρφώσεις μια πινέζα που κρύβεται δίπλα σε ένα καρύδι, η πινέζα θα καταλήξει να πλέει άθικτη μέσα στο λιωμένο καρύδι.» [...]



Caution: Τhumbtacking nuts can be dangerous. _Do not attempt it in your own home._ 
Are they really suggesting walnuts thumbtacks migrate?


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2012)

Ξαναβγήκε στη γύρα το «Ομήρου Αγγλικά». Σχετικά έχει γράψει ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος εδώ: http://www.sarantakos.com/language/omiraggl.htm.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2012)

Και πώς να μην βγει, με τους ψηφοφόρους που ανέδειξαν οι τελευταίες εκλογές... 

:double facepalm:


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και πώς να μην βγει, με τους ψηφοφόρους που ανέδειξαν οι τελευταίες εκλογές...


Τι εκπληκτική φράση! Ίσως είναι η πρώτη φορά που οι εκλογές αναδεικνύουν ψηφοφόρους και όχι κυβέρνηση! :clap::clap::upz:


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και πώς να μην βγει, με τους ψηφοφόρους που ανέδειξαν οι τελευταίες εκλογές...



Η διατύπωση μού θυμίζει ένα μετεκλογικό σχόλιο που δεν θυμάμαι αν το διάβασα ή το σκέφτηκα μόνος μου:
«Οι πολιτικοί μας έχουν το λαό που τους αξίζει».
:)


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jul 4, 2012)

Και ένας άγνωστος μύθος για την Ελληνική γλώσσα, μάλλον για μια της λέξη, που διαδίδεται σε πολύ στενούς κύκλους.
Η λέξη "ομάδες" προέρχεται από το "ομ" και άδω. Δηλαδή το "ομάδες" αναφέρεται σε σύνολο ανθρώπων που τραγουδούν το "ομ".
Το "ομ" είναι φθόγγος που εκφωνείται ομαδικά και μακρόσυρτα σε πολλές συγκεντρώσεις για διαλογισμό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Η _ομάδα_ είναι από το _ομού_ + _ας_. Το επίρρημα _ομού_ είναι από επίθετο _ομός_ «όμοιος, ενωμένος, κοινός, ίδιος» και έχει κοινή σανσκριτική ρίζα με το _same_. Η οποία δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το _om_, που συλλαβικά είναι [aum], και για το οποίο υπάρχει μπόλικο υλικό εδώ.

Άντε πια, ομού κι αντάμα, 
οι παίκτες και οι λάμα!


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 4, 2012)

Τα περισσότερα άρθρα του πρώτου μηνύματος έχουν *σαπίσει*. Ευτυχώς είναι σχετικά εύκολο να βρεθούν με μια αναζήτηση του τίτλου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Τα περισσότερα άρθρα του πρώτου μηνύματος έχουν *σαπίσει*. Ευτυχώς είναι σχετικά εύκολο να βρεθούν με μια αναζήτηση του τίτλου.



Δεν πρόσεξες αυτό:



nickel said:


> [Επειδή αυτή τη στιγμή που κάνω την προσθήκη οι σύνδεσμοι των Νέων δεν λειτουργούν, προτείνω να αντιγράψετε το PDF που έχω προσθέσει στο τέλος και που δημιουργήθηκε από σελίδες cache και αναδημοσιεύσεις των άρθρων σε άλλους ιστότοπους και ιστολόγια.]


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 4, 2012)

όχι δυστυχώς :bored::blush:


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jul 10, 2012)

Μια ακόμα αναπαραγωγή των γνωστών μύθων με στόχο χιλιάδες ένστολους που ενημερώνονται από τον συγκεκριμένο ιστότοπο
για αμυντικά θέματα: 
http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46963&Itemid=131


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 10, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Μια ακόμα αναπαραγωγή των γνωστών μύθων με στόχο χιλιάδες ένστολους που ενημερώνονται από τον συγκεκριμένο ιστότοπο
> για αμυντικά θέματα:
> http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46963&Itemid=131



μη βάζεις και το χέρι σου στη φωτιά για αυτό... :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> μη βάζεις και το χέρι σου στη φωτιά για αυτό... :)


Απορία: αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι ένστολοι δεν ενημερώνονται από τον ιστότοπο για αμυντικά θέματα; Ή ότι το κείμενο δεν έχει στόχο τους ένστολους;

Πάντως, η συγκεκριμένη συρραφή είναι εκπληκτική συλλογή, με ελάχιστα σωστά και πάμπολλες μπαρούφες, όπου τελικά φτηναίνουν οι ερανιστές και κάποια ωραία που μπορεί να έχουν ειπωθεί, αλλά, πώς να το κάνουμε, δεν ειπώθηκαν σαν επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα. Βλέπεις π.χ. αυτό το τρυφερό του Βρεττάκου:

Όπως γράφει και ο μεγάλος ποιητής και ακαδημαϊκός Νικηφόρος Βρεττάκος: «Όταν κάποτε φύγω από τούτο το φώς θα ελιχθώ προς τα πάνω, όπως ένα ποταμάκι που μουρμουρίζει. Κι αν τυχόν κάπου ανάμεσα στους γαλάζιους διαδρόμους συναντήσω αγγέλους, θα τους μιλήσω Ελληνικά, επειδή δεν ξέρουνε γλώσσες. Μιλάνε Μεταξύ τους με μουσική».

Ποιητής ήταν ο άνθρωπος, λέει κάτι ποιητικό για τη γλώσσα. Ο άλλος που το χώνει δίπλα στις ετυμολογίες, τι θέλει να μου πει; Ότι δεν θα 'χω προβλήματα διερμηνείας όταν θα πάω στον παράδεισο;


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Απορία: αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι ένστολοι δεν ενημερώνονται από τον ιστότοπο για αμυντικά θέματα; Ή ότι το κείμενο δεν έχει στόχο τους ένστολους;



Τίποτα από τα δυο. Σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να παίρνει στα σοβαρά τον συγκεκριμένο ιστότοπο. Από το 2010 που έφυγε από την συντακτική ομάδα ο Περικλής Ζορζοβίλης και λίγο αργότερα κι οι Δημήτρης Μανακανάτας και Ζαχαρίας Μίχας, έμεινε πίσω μόνος του ο διευθυντής Τάσος Γκουριώτης ο οποίος είναι πολλά πράγματα αλλά όχι δημοσιογράφος. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μετατραπεί ο ιστότοπος από το σοβαρότερο ελληνόφωνο πόρταλ για στρατιωτικά θέματα, σε μια χακί (sic) Espresso του διαδικτύου, για να το θέσω ευγενικά. 

Με λίγα λόγια η δήλωση «μπαίνουν στον ιστότοπο χιλιάδες ένστολοι και ενημερώνονται» είναι τουλάχιστον... τολμηρή. Στην πραγματικότητα ισχύει το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Φαντάσου π.χ. να είσαι φαρμακοποιός, και να υπάρχει κι ένα πόρταλ που γράφει για φάρμακα, αλλά όλες του οι ειδήσεις είναι είτε άκυρες είτε μούφα. Ο πρώτος που θα το καταλάβαινε, θα ήσουν εσύ. Το πόρταλ θα εξακολουθούσε να απευθύνεται (και) σε εσένα, αλλά το ότι ότι θα το επισκεπτόσουν και θα το έπαιρνες στα σοβαρά και περίμενες να ενημερωθείς απ' αυτό ούτε δεδομένο είναι, ούτε αυτονόητο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Λίαν ενημερωτικό και σε ευχαριστώ. Καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι εννοείς.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jul 10, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως.


----------



## sarant (Jul 10, 2012)

Αυτό το Νεολερναίο κυκλοφορεί εδώ και κάμποσον καιρό, αλλά επειδή είναι πολύ μεγάλο κι επειδή ο λόγος ανασκευής είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς πολύ μεγαλύτερος της μονάδας, κιοτεύω και δεν έχω απαντήσει.

(Λόγος ανασκευής: όταν για μια πέτρα που πετάει ο κουζουλός στο πηγάδι, σαράντα γνωστικοί πρέπει να γράψουν ένα κατεβατό)


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jul 13, 2012)

Αυτό αφορά τους μύθους ή πάει κάπου αλλού?
http://www.tsantiri.gr/ethnika-them...-institoutou-katargoun-ellinika-grammata.html


> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ: Τα καθάρματα του Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου καταργούν ελληνικά γράμματα!
> 
> Αναστάτωση και σύγχυση έχει προκληθεί με τη «Νέα Ελληνική Γραμματική» της Ε’ και ΣΤ’ δημοτικού αναφορικά με τα φωνήεντα, τα σύμφωνα και τους φθόγγους.
> 
> ...


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάποιοι μπέρδεψαν τα γράμματα με τους φθόγγους (ή φωνήματα δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποιο είναι το σωστό)


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Καλημέρα σου. Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω εδώ, αλλά έκανα μια πλήρη αναφορά στο νήμα για το *φωνήεν*:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11681-vowel-φωνήεν


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jul 19, 2012)

Σκεφτόμουν το γνωστό επιχείρημα ότι αν κάποια γλώσσα δεν έχει λέξεις για κάτι, δεν μπορούν να τις παράγει. Για όποιον θυμάται τα παιδικά του χρόνια που με ευκολία ονομάζαμε ως "γλωσσοπλάστες" ότι δεν ξέραμε την λέξη του, αυτό ακούγεται αστείο. Όμως θυμήθηκα και μια περίπτωση πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα.
Κάποια στιγμή μια φυλή ινδιάνων βρέθηκε στην ανάγκη να προσθέσει "εν μια νυκτί" πολλές λέξεις για έννοιες που μέχρι τότε δεν είχε καμιά λέξη, είτε γιατί δεν τις χρησιμοποιούσε, είτε γιατί δεν τις ήξερε. Και ήταν απολύτως απαγορευμένο να δανειστούν λέξη από άλλη γλώσσα.

Όλες αυτές οι έννοιες είχαν ένα συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο αναφοράς. άσχετο με την καθημερινή ζωή της φυλής. Οπότε κάνανε το πολύ απλό, διαλέξανε από την γλώσσα τους, μια λέξη που να έχει έστω και αμυδρά συγγενική έννοια, πχ. έντομο αντί για ελικόπτερο, τις μάθανε και τις χρησιμοποιήσανε. Το ότι αυτές οι λέξεις χρησιμοποιούντο σε ένα συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο αναφοράς, όπου το ελικόπτερο δεν μπορεί να μπερδευτεί με έντομο, τους προφύλασσε από λάθη. Ομόηχες λοιπόν και έλυσαν το πρόβλημά τους.
Τόσο απλά.

Σήμερα ξέρουμε ότι οι λέξεις αλλάζουν με τον καιρό, υποθέτω ότι αν τις χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα μετά από 70 χρόνια θα τις έχουν τροποποιήσει, νομίζω ότι τότε δεν είχαν και γραπτό λόγο, ίσως τώρα να έχουν.
Η φυλή αυτή είναι οι Ναβάχο και όποιος θέλει μπορεί να ψάξει για τον κωδικό Ναβάχο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2012)

Αναφέρεσαι στην περίπτωση που οι Ινδιάνοι Τσόκτο στον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο και οι Ναβάχο στον Δεύτερο ανέλαβαν ρόλο «κρυπτογράφων» για λογαριασμό του αμερικανικού στρατού και αντί να κρυπτογραφούνται τα μηνύματα μεταφράζονταν στη γλώσσα τους (και πίσω στα αγγλικά από άλλον Ινδιάνο στο άλλο άκρο). Αλλά επειδή οι Ινδιάνοι δεν είχαν λέξεις για τη σύγχρονη τεχνολογία και τα όπλα, χρειάστηκε να προσθέσουν ένα ολόκληρο νέο λεξιλόγιο στη γλώσσα τους «εν μια νυκτί» όπως το λες. Είναι ωραία ιστορία· κάπου την έχουμε χώσει κι εδώ μέσα, νομίζω.


----------



## Earion (Jul 19, 2012)

Έχει γυριστεί και ταινία με την ιστορία των Ναβάχο. Συνοπτική ανάλυση του θέματος στη Βικιπαίδεια εδώ.

Δεν πρέπει όμως να επικρατήσει η εντύπωση ότι πλάστηκαν λέξεις επί τούτου για να εμπλουτιστεί η γλώσσα των Ινδιάνων. Καμία σχέση. Η χρήση τους ήταν αποκλειστικά για τις ανάγκες της στρατιωτικής επικοινωνίας. Πρώτα πρώτα δημιουργήθηκε ένα ακροφωνικό αλφάβητο, όπως αυτά που είχαν από καιρό πριν δημιουργηθεί για τον αμερικανικό, τον αγγλικό, τον γερμανικό κ.ά. στρατό, όπως αυτά δηλαδή που έχουν επικρατήσει και σήμερα στο στρατό, στην αστυνομία, στις συνομιλίες των πιλότων και στην καθημερινή ζωή (Alpha, Bravo, Charlie κ.τ.τ.). Επιπλέον, για λόγους οικονομίας και ευκολίας, επιλέχθηκαν υπαρκτές λέξεις της γλώσσας των Ναβάχων, κοινότατες, στις οποίες δόθηκε ειδικό περιεχόμενο από τη στρατιωτική ορολογία (π.χ. χελώνα = άρμα μάχης). Διαβάστε το σχετικό σημείωμα από εδώ:

When a Navajo code talker received a message, what he heard was a string of seemingly unrelated Navajo words. The code talker first had to translate each Navajo word into its English equivalent. Then he used only the first letter of the English equivalent in spelling an English word. Thus, the Navajo words "wol-la-chee" (ant), "be-la-sana" (apple) and "tse-nill" (axe) all stood for the letter "a." One way to say the word "Navy" in Navajo code would be "tsah (needle) wol-la-chee (ant) ah-keh-di- glini (victor) tsah-ah-dzoh (yucca)."

Most letters had more than one Navajo word representing them. Not all words had to be spelled out letter by letter. The developers of the original code assigned Navajo words to represent about 450 frequently used military terms that did not exist in the Navajo language. Several examples: "besh- lo" (iron fish) meant "submarine," "dah-he- tih-hi" (hummingbird) meant "fighter plane" and "debeh-li-zine" (black street) meant "squad."
​

Πλήρες λεξικό της εντελώς τεχνητής αυτής γλώσσας εδώ.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jul 23, 2012)

Δεκτό Earion, αλλά η χρήση τους αποκλειστικά για στρατιωτικούς σκοπούς, δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι είχαν την δυνατότητα να αποδώσουν λέξεις σε νέες έννοιες, και μάλιστα χωρίς να δανειστούν.


Με την ευκαιρία θα έχετε ακούσει για το http://irisproject.org.uk/index.php/projects/greek-in-schools που αποδεικνύει την ανωτερότητα της Ελληνικής γλώσσας από την στιγμή που επιλέχθηκε για διδασκαλία σε παιδιά άλλης χώρας.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Με την ευκαιρία θα έχετε ακούσει για το http://irisproject.org.uk/index.php/projects/greek-in-schools που αποδεικνύει την ανωτερότητα της Ελληνικής γλώσσας από την στιγμή που επιλέχθηκε για διδασκαλία σε παιδιά άλλης χώρας.


Αυτό σημαίνει ότι τα αγγλικά είναι ακόμα πιο ανώτερα, αφού συνήθως αυτά διδάσκονται ως πρώτη ξένη γλώσσα στα σχολεία :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Με την ευκαιρία θα έχετε ακούσει για το http://irisproject.org.uk/index.php/projects/greek-in-schools που *αποδεικνύει την ανωτερότητα της Ελληνικής γλώσσας* από την στιγμή που επιλέχθηκε για διδασκαλία σε παιδιά άλλης χώρας.


Τι εννοείς; Δεν είναι αυταπόδεικτη; Χρήζει αποδείξεων;
:)


----------



## Earion (Jul 23, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Δεκτό Earion, αλλά η χρήση τους αποκλειστικά για στρατιωτικούς σκοπούς δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι είχαν την δυνατότητα να αποδώσουν λέξεις σε νέες έννοιες, και μάλιστα χωρίς να δανειστούν.



"Παλιές λέξεις για νέες έννοιες", έτσι απόλυτα ειπωμένο, βεβαίως ισχύει. Σε κάθε γλώσσα. Αλλά για την ειδική περίπτωση που συζητάμε εδώ, όχι. Εκτός αν μας αποδείξει κάποιος ότι όλες αυτές οι λέξεις (ή τουλάχιστον οι περισσότερες) πέρασαν σε κοινή χρήση και ότι σήμερα, όταν κάποιος θέλει να πει στη γλώσσα των Ναβάχων "άρμα μάχης" λέει "πατάτα" ή "χελώνα".


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jul 23, 2012)

Earion said:


> "Παλιές λέξεις για νέες έννοιες", έτσι απόλυτα ειπωμένο, βεβαίως ισχύει. Σε κάθε γλώσσα. Αλλά για την ειδική περίπτωση που συζητάμε εδώ, όχι. Εκτός αν μας αποδείξει κάποιος ότι όλες αυτές οι λέξεις (ή τουλάχιστον οι περισσότερες) πέρασαν σε κοινή χρήση και ότι σήμερα, όταν κάποιος θέλει να πει στη γλώσσα των Ναβάχων "άρμα μάχης" λέει "πατάτα" ή "χελώνα".


Πας όμως σε ένα άλλο ενδιαφέρον σημείο, για πόσο χρόνο και από πόσους θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί μια λέξη για να αποδώσει μια έννοια, ώστε να την θεωρήσουμε μέρος γλώσσας - αργκό; 
Περισσότερο από αυτό που παρατηρείς, εμένα με κάνει να αμφιβάλω λίγο για το παράδειγμά μου, το γεγονός οτι έγινε οργανωμένα και όχι αυθόρμητα.
Όμως το πιο σημαντικό για μένα πάντα, είναι ότι καθώς έλειπαν οι λέξεις, βρήκαν τρόπο να επικοινωνήσουν χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσουν δάνεια. Αυτό νομίζω ότι δηλώνει αν μη τι άλλο, δυνατότητα.

-----------


----------



## Earion (Jul 24, 2012)

Δεν ζήτησα ούτε χρόνο ούτε πλήθη. Από τη στιγμή που παραπάνω από ένα άτομα (δηλαδή το λιγότερο δύο) αποφασίζουν να χρησιμοποιούν την τάδε λέξη για να εννοήσουν κάτι άλλο από εκείνο που η λέξη μέχρι τότε εννοούσε, έχουν συνάψει μια σύμβαση. Όσο ακολουθούν αυτή τη σύμβαση μεταξύ τους, η λέξη έχει ισχύ (Η γλώσσα ως σύμβαση που διαβάζουμε στα βιβλία; Αυτό). Αν δηλαδή εγώ κι εσύ αποφασίσουμε να λέμε μεταξύ μας το χαρτονόμισμα των εκατό ευρώ "χήνα", αυτή η λέξη έχει πια για μας δύο έννοιες, την παλιά και την καινούργια. 

Οι λέξεις πλάθονται αυθόρμητα, από τους ομιλούντες στην καθημερινότητά τους, αλλά με την ίδια ευκολία επίσης σχεδιάζονται στο γραφείο. Η Λεξιλογία είναι ζωντανό παράδειγμα της δεύτερης περίπτωσης. Το ποιες λέξεις θα επιζήσουν και ποιες θα σβήσουν είναι άλλο ζήτημα.

Ως προς το θέμα μας, οι λέξεις που καθιερώθηκαν από τους υπεύθυνους σχεδιασμού του κώδικα έγιναν αποκλειστικά και μόνο γι' αυτόν τον ειδικό σκοπό. Η χρήση τους ήταν περιορισμένη: αυστηρά για όσους (τους λίγους εκείνους) που συμμετείχαν σε αυτό το κλειστό και στεγανοποιημένο κύκλωμα. Ξαναδιάβασε στο άρθρο της Βικιπαίδειας που λέει ότι οι Ιάπωνες συνέλαβαν αιχμάλωτο έναν Ναβάχο που δεν ήταν όμως από αυτούς που συμμετείχαν στο κύκλωμα, κι ο καημένος δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα απ' ό,τι άκουγε. Έτσι δεν κατάφεραν να σπάσουν τον κώδικα. Αυτό τονίζω, ότι αυτή η "γλώσσα" ήταν ένα τεχνητό κατασκεύασμα για ένα πολύ ειδικό σκοπό. Ό,τι έγινε δεν αποκαλύπτει τίποτα για τη γλώσσα αυτής της φυλής των Ινδιάνων ούτε για τη φύση της. Θα μπορούσαν να είχαν βρει άλλη φυλή, άλλο λαό, άλλη γλώσσα, με τη μία και απαράβατη προϋπόθεση, να την μιλούν πολύ λίγα άτομα και αυτά να βρίσκονται πέρα από την εμβέλεια του εχθρού. Θα μπορούσαν να είχαν βρει κάποια κοινωνική διάλεκτο, ας πούμε το επαγγελματικό ιδίωμα των διαρρηκτών της Βοστώνης...

Ξαναθέτω το τελικό ερώτημα (του οποίου δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω την απάντηση). Σήμερα που μιλάμε, αυτό το εγχείρημα έχει δώσει λέξεις που επέζησαν; Όταν μιλάει σήμερα ένας Ναβάχος και θέλει να πει αεροπλάνο λέει "κουνούπι"; Αυτό είναι το κριτήριο της επιτυχίας.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 25, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ξαναθέτω το τελικό ερώτημα (του οποίου δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω την απάντηση). Σήμερα που μιλάμε, αυτό το εγχείρημα έχει δώσει λέξεις που επέζησαν; Όταν μιλάει σήμερα ένας Ναβάχος και θέλει να πει αεροπλάνο λέει "κουνούπι"; Αυτό είναι το κριτήριο της επιτυχίας.



Και λένε ακόμα το τρένο Σιδερένιο Άλογο;:inno::inno:

υγ. Πόσο μ' αρέσει ο κλιτός Ναβάχος! Εύγε νέε μου.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 25, 2012)

plane = chidí naatʼaʼí (car that flies)
train = kǫʼ naʼałbąąsii (fire driver)
tank = chidí naaʼnaʼí beeʼeldǫǫh bikááʼ dah naaznilígíí (tractor, explosion is made with it)


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jul 25, 2012)

> Αυτό τονίζω, ότι αυτή η "γλώσσα" ήταν ένα τεχνητό κατασκεύασμα για ένα πολύ ειδικό σκοπό. Ό,τι έγινε δεν αποκαλύπτει τίποτα για τη γλώσσα αυτής της φυλής των Ινδιάνων ούτε για τη φύση της.


Εντάξει δεν βλέπω να έχω κάποια αντίρρηση. 
Αυτό που έγινε λοιπόν δεν αποτελεί σύμβαση της φυλής των Ινδιάνων, αλλά ενός υποσυνόλου αυτής. Και για αυτό το μικρό υποσύνολο η αντιστοίχηση νέων εννοιών σε λέξεις, αποτελεί μια σύμβαση - γλώσσα. Μια γλώσσα που πιθανότατα σήμερα είναι μια νεκρή γλώσσα.

Στο βιβλίο κώδικες και μυστικά έχει μια μάλλον καλύτερη αναφορά για τον κωδικό Ναβάχο, και είναι ένα αξιόλογο, γοητευτικό βιβλίο κατά την γνώμη μου. Οι φίλοι της γλωσσολογίας υποθέτω ότι θα το εκτιμήσουν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> ...για τον κωδικό Ναβάχο...


Και πλέον, πλήρως αποενοχοποιημένοι, μπορούμε να πούμε «τον κώδικα των Ναβάχων». (_Κώδικα_ μάλλον, όχι _κωδικό_, δεν κάνω λάθος, έτσι;)


----------



## Earion (Jul 25, 2012)

Φίλοι μου, πώς με καταλαβαίνετε! :clap:

Κι επειδή πηγαίνετε με τα χούγια μου, θα σας κάνω δωράκι μια ωραία ιστορία, που τη βρήκα στο βιβλίο του Ντέιβιντ Κρύσταλ _Ένα μικρό βιβλίο για τη γλώσσα_:

Ακόμη και μια νεκρή γλώσσα μπορεί να αρχίσει ξανά να μιλιέται αν οι συνθήκες είναι κατάλληλες. Πρέπει να έχει γραφεί και περιγραφεί ή ηχογραφηθεί και, φυσικά, πρέπει οι άνθρωποι να τη θέλουν. Αυτό συνέβη με μια γλώσσα των αυτοχθόνων πληθυσμών της νότιας Αυστραλίας που λέγεται _κάουρνα_. Ο τελευταίος φυσικός ομιλητής πέθανε το 1929, αλλά στη δεκαετία του 1980 μια ομάδα από τη φυλή των Κάουρνα αποφάσισε να μάθει ξανά τη γλώσα της. "Η γλώσσα δεν είναι νεκρή", είπαν "απλώς κοιμάται". Ευτυχώς είχε διατηρηθεί αρκετό υλικό από τον 19ο αιώνα, κι ένας γλωσσολόγος έκανε μια νέα περιγραφή της γλώσσας και βοήθησε τους Κάουρνα να τη μάθουν ξανά. Σήμερα διδάσκεται σε σχολεία. Μια μέρα, κάποια παιδιά ίσως αρχίσουν να τη μαθαίνουν σαν μητρική τους γλώσσα. Ένα από τα καθήκοντα του γλωσσολόγου ήταν να συμπληρώσει το λεξιλόγιο. Η παλιά γλώσσα δεν διέθετε λέξεις για την τηλεόραση ή το κινητό τηλέφωνο. Και αυτό είναι κάτι που επίσης συμβαίνει με τη γλώσσα: δεν μένει ποτέ ίδια. Στη γλωσσολογία ένα από τα σημαντικότερα θέματα είναι η διερεύνηση του τρόπου με τον οποίο αλλάζει η γλώσσα.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2012)

Η ΝΕΤ καθιέρωσε ώρα κωμωδίας (comedy slot).

*Οι λεξάριθμοι γνωρίζουν τη δομή της ύλης - 04/08/2012*


----------



## Marinos (Aug 7, 2012)

:scared: :blink: 
και


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

Ντροπή, σε ένα κανάλι που πληρώνουμε θέλοντας και μη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2012)

Και διάλεξε μέρα...


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2012)

Καλά, καλοκαίρι είναι, Αύγουστος, που υποτίθεται ότι είναι παχιές οι μύγες και ισχνή η ειδησεογραφία. Θα μπορούσε, θα έπρεπε, να έχει το κρατικό κανάλι μια τακτική εκπομπή σαν αντίβαρο των Πυλών της Ανεξήγητης Βλακείας. Να καλεί τους διάφορους παραμυθάδες ή, αν δεν έρχονται οι ίδιοι, να παρουσιάζει τους ισχυρισμούς τους όπως εμφανίζονται στα μέσα που έχουν αξιοποιήσει. Και να φιλοξενεί και δυο-τρεις σοβαρούς ανθρώπους ειδικευμένους στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, να κάνουνε τον παραμυθά και το παραμύθι με τα κρεμμυδάκια. Εδώ άλλα κανάλια (ή μήπως και το κρατικό; :eek1:) έχουν κάθε μεσημέρι κι από μια αστρολόγα να τσαμπουνάει βλακείες δημοσίως. 

Το συγκεκριμένο ασυνήθιστο «διάλειμμα» της ΝΕΤ έχει ένα κλείσιμο του ματιού. Αν κάποιος θεατής δεν διασκέδασε με τα λεγόμενα του φιλοξενούμενου της εκπομπής αλλά τον πίστεψε, ε κάπου φταίμε κι εμείς άμα έχουμε το στόμα ανοιχτό και χάφτουμε όποια μύγα περνάει από μπροστά μας. Δεν είχαν προφανώς οι οικοδεσπότες το σκοπό να τον πάρουν στο ψιλό αφού τον κάλεσαν, αλλά δύσκολα έκρυβαν τη θυμηδία τους.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Aug 7, 2012)

Πόσο μ' αρέσουν οι πολλαπλοί τίτλοι:
μαθηματικός-συγγραφέας-ερευνητής
πολιτικός μηχανικός-ποιητής-φιλόσοφος
με κορυφαίο πάντοτε τον τερματοφύλακα-γιατρό!;)


----------



## anef (Aug 7, 2012)

Και μια παρένθεση σ' αυτά που συζητάτε τώρα: 



> "Η γλώσσα δεν είναι νεκρή", είπαν "απλώς κοιμάται". Ευτυχώς είχε διατηρηθεί αρκετό υλικό από τον 19ο αιώνα, κι ένας γλωσσολόγος έκανε μια νέα περιγραφή της γλώσσας και βοήθησε τους Κάουρνα να τη μάθουν ξανά. Σήμερα διδάσκεται σε σχολεία. Μια μέρα, κάποια παιδιά ίσως αρχίσουν να τη μαθαίνουν σαν μητρική τους γλώσσα. Ένα από τα καθήκοντα του γλωσσολόγου ήταν να συμπληρώσει το λεξιλόγιο. Η παλιά γλώσσα δεν διέθετε λέξεις για την τηλεόραση ή το κινητό τηλέφωνο. Και αυτό είναι κάτι που επίσης συμβαίνει με τη γλώσσα: δεν μένει ποτέ ίδια.



Παρόμοιες ιστορίες μπορεί κανείς να βρει στο μυθιστόρημα του Β. Αλεξάκη «Οι ξένες λέξεις». Ο συγγραφέας αποφασίζει να μάθει μια ξεχασμένη αφρικανική γλώσσα, τα σάνγκο, μελετώντας, μεταξύ άλλων, και ένα λεξικό. Κάποια στιγμή συναντιέται με τον συντάκτη του, ο οποίος του διηγείται διάφορες ιστορίες για τις λέξεις που πρόσθεσε στο λεξικό γιατί δεν υπήρχαν στη γλώσσα. 

Λέει, λοιπόν, ο Μαρσέλ Αλινγκμπίντο:
- Ενώ ολοκληρώναμε αυτή τη δουλειά, διαπιστώσαμε ότι μας έλειπε το λήμμα «λεξικό». Μας ήταν βέβαια απαραίτητο, εφόσον ο τίτλος του έργου επρόκειτο να γραφτεί και στις δύο γλώσσες. Τότε λοιπόν θυμήθηκα τα παραμύθια που έλεγαν στο χωριό μου για ένα ξωτικό του δάσους που είχε μεγάλο κεφάλι και θεωρείτο πάνσοφο. Μεταφράσαμε λοιπόν τη λέξη «λεξικό» με τον όρο _μπακαρι_, που είναι το όνομα αυτού του ξωτικού. Διατρέχαμε φυσικά τον κίνδυνο να μας αποδοκιμάσουν οι χρήστες της γλώσσας, αλλά, όπως σας είπα, δεν μας αποδοκίμασαν.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2012)

Ωραίο. Πήγα λοιπόν κι εγώ να μελετήσω τον «φωτεινό παντογνώστη», το Bakari Sango εδώ. Διασκέδασα με τις παρακάτω συνθέσεις:

kɔ̂lï = man, male
wâlï = woman, female
kɔ̂lï-kɔ̂lï = [lit:man|man]:"butch" gay man
kɔ̂lï-wâlï = [lit:man|woman]:"fem" gay man
wâlï-kɔ̂lï = [lit:woman|man]:"butch" lesbian
wâlï-wâlï = [lit:woman|woman]:"lipstick" lesbian


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν κάποιος θεατής δεν διασκέδασε με τα λεγόμενα του φιλοξενούμενου της εκπομπής αλλά τον πίστεψε, ε κάπου φταίμε κι εμείς άμα έχουμε το στόμα ανοιχτό και χάφτουμε όποια μύγα περνάει από μπροστά μας



Δεν είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα. Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που δεν είναι αρκετά μορφωμένος ή που δεν θυμάται βασικά πράγματα από το σχολείο και που δεν ανέπτυξε ποτέ λογική κρίση, εξαιτίας του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος που δεν φρόντισε. Το πρόβλημα είναι βαθύτερο. Για κάποιον που δεν έχει τα φόντα να βρει αντεπιχειρήματα, δεν είναι χάψιμο αλλά εμπιστοσύνη σε κάποιον που μοιάζει ειδικός. Πετάει και μερικούς τίτλους και η εμπιστοσύνη μεγαλώνει. Χαϊδεύει και λίγο τα αφτάκια και η εμπιστοσύνη εκτοξεύεται.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Sep 21, 2012)

Οι Αραουκάνοι ή Μα_πούτσε_ έχουν Ελληνική καταγωγή;
Από γνωστή ειδησεογραφική ιστοσελίδα αναπαραγόμενο σε δεκάδες σημεία του διαδικτύου. 
Αναρωτιέμαι αν σε αυτόν τον μύθο, υπάρχει κάποια κρυμμένη αλήθεια. 
Ή μήπως δεν είναι μύθος;
Μήπως κάποιος έκανε πλάκα και το πήραν άλλοι στα σοβαρά;


> http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=55032&Itemid=117
> Επίσης ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζουν και τα γλωσσολογικά ευρήματα, καθώς πλήθος από τοπικές διάλεκτοι, έχουν σαν βάση την Ελληνική γλώσσα με πάρα πολλές Ελληνικές λέξεις! Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι μόνο στα νησιά Χαβάη ευρέθησαν 1108 Ελληνογενείς λέξεις!
> -------
> Εκεί θεμελίωσαν την καινούργια πολιτεία - κράτος και έδωσαν στην περιοχή το όνομα Φυλή, από παραφθορά του οποίου προέκυψε η σημερινή ονομασία της χώρας Χιλή (Chile).
> ...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2012)

Τι είναι το δεκαδικό σύστημα των Ελλήνων;  

Το άρθρο, δεν το συζητώ. Λέει: _Το πλήθος Αρχαιολογικών και γλωσσολογικών ευρημάτων είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την επίσημη αποστολή ομάδας από το Ε. Μ. Πολυτεχνείο Αθηνών στο Περού , προκειμένου να μελετήσουν την ομοιότητα των ευρημάτων με τα αντίστοιχα Ελληνικά._ Δηλαδή για τα αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα φώναξαν το ΕΜΠ. Για να χτίσουν σπίτια φαντάζομαι φωνάζουν γλωσσολόγους. Οι φιλόλογοι απασχολούνται μόνο στην κατασκευή υποβρυχίων, ενώ στην τοπογραφία διαπρέπουν οι μεταφραστές (να πάρουμε κι εμείς ένα ρολάκι!) 

Καλύτερα να βάζαν αποσπάσματα του Χάρι Πότερ εκεί στο defence.net, τουλάχιστον αυτά θα είναι καλογραμμένα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Οι Αραουκάνοι ή Μα_πούτσε_ έχουν Ελληνική καταγωγή;



Αν έχουν ελληνική καταγωγή πρέπει να χαρακτηρίζονται από παντελή ανοσία στην σεμνοτυφία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Η ιστορία αυτή φαίνεται να ξεκίνησε από κάποιον σαμάνο ονόματι Lonko Kilapan, ο οποίος έγραψε στα ισπανικά σχετικό βιβλίο, το οποίο μετέφρασε στα ελληνικά ο δικηγόρος και γλωσσολόγος Γιώργος Λαθύρης για λογαριασμό των εκδόσεων Ηλιοδρόμιον. Ο τίτλος του βιβλίου είναι _Η Ελληνική Καταγωγή των Αραουκανών της Xιλής_. 

http://www.hellinon.net/Chile2.htm

Με άλλα λόγια, την ιστορία αυτή την έχουν πάρει κάποιοι πολύ σοβαρά. Δεν αρκεί η αίσθησή μας ότι πρόκειται για άλλη μια μαλακία των ελληνοβαρεμένων. Αν κάποιος θέλει να την απορρίψει πειστικά, πρέπει να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά. Δηλαδή να είναι αργόσχολος. Ταυτόχρονα, πρέπει να πιστεύει ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξει τις πεποιθήσεις των ελληνοβαρεμένων, άρα να είναι και απίστευτα ρομαντικός.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, την ιστορία αυτή την έχουν πάρει κάποιοι πολύ σοβαρά.


Αν δεν θυμάμαι πολύ λάθος, η «επίσημη αποστολή του ΕΜΠ» είναι -περίπου- πραγματική ιστορία. Κάποιοι είχαν βρει χρηματοδότηση και είχαν στείλει δυο τύπους οι οποίοι είχαν όντως κάποια σχέση με το ΕΜΠ και δεν ντράπηκαν να πάρουν τα λεφτά για το ωραίο ταξιδάκι, και είπαν βέβαια μετά ότι δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση τα ευρήματα. 

Οπότε, έχουν και οι μύθοι τη χρησιμότητά τους. Εμένα πότε θα με στείλει κάποιος στη Χιλή; Τιμαί λογικαί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για επιχειρήματα κατάρριψης και γενικότερη συζήτηση γύρω απ' το θέμα, μπορεί να διαβάσει το σχετικό νήμα στο phorum.gr.


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Και για να κλείσουμε οριστικά το θέμα με συνοπτική απάντηση στον φίλο μας που ρώτησε:
Οι αποικίες των ΑΗΠ είναι όλες γνωστές γιατί βλέπεις οι ΑΗΠ ανακάλυψαν την ιστορία και τα καταγράψανε όλα. Το ίδιο και με τα ταξίδια τους. Μην ψάχνεις έξω από τον τότε γνωστό κόσμο, δεν θα βρεις τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για επιχειρήματα κατάρριψης και γενικότερη συζήτηση γύρω απ' το θέμα, μπορεί να διαβάσει το σχετικό νήμα στο phorum.gr.


Μπράβο. Εκεί υπάρχουν μπόλικα πειστικά επιχειρήματα για το μέγεθος της φαντασιοπληξίας, αλλά και τα αγύριστα κεφάλια που αποδεικνύουν ότι το ελληνοβάρεμα είναι αθεράπευτη ασθένεια.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Εμένα πότε θα με στείλει κάποιος στη Χιλή; Τιμαί λογικαί.


Είπαμε, κάτσε να χτίσουν καμιά γέφυρα, να πας κι εσύ να καταθέσεις την εμπειρία σου :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> > _Στην Καραϊβική επίσης, υπάρχει νησί 'Ανδρος και νησί Ρόδος και στην Χαβάι νησί Σάμος!_


*Andros *(Μπαχάμες): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andros,_Bahamas#Etymology_of_the_island.27s_name*Etymology of the island's name*

Originally named Espiritu Santu by the Spanish, Andros Island took its present name sometime early during the period of British colonial dominion over the Bahamas. Several eighteenth century British documents refer to it as Andrews Island.[SUP][50][/SUP] A 1782 map refers to the island as San Andreas.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] The modern name is believed to be in honor of Sir Edmund Andros, Commander of Her Majesty's Forces in Barbados in 1672 and governor successively of New York, Massachusetts, and New England.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] Andros was most noteworthy for his role in the collapse of the Dominion of New England, after which he was removed from office and jailed.
Secondary and tertiary sources indicate that the island may have been named after the inhabitants of St Andro Island ( aka St Andrew or San Andrés) off the Mosquito Coast of Honduras, because 1,400 of them reportedly settled in Andros in 1787.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] However, contemporary records, including official Bahamian census figures from 1788 and 1807, indicate that the number of inhabitants of Andros in that period was many fewer than even 400, and the original source of this report remains obscure. Moreover, only 2,650 individuals were evacuated from the Mosquito Coast in 1787, including individuals evacuated from St. Andrews Island, and 2,214 are known to have settled in Belize. Therefore, the number of former Mosquito Coast residents both evacuating from St. Andrews Island and ultimately settling on Andros must have been far fewer than 1,400.
Another theory suggests that the island was named after the Greek isle of Andros, by Greek sponge fishermen,[SUP][51][/SUP] however this is unlikely as Greek spongers did not arrive on Andros until the mid-19th century.[SUP][52][/SUP]
The theory that the island was named for Sir Edmund Andros remains the most widely accepted.​.
Για το «νησί Ρόδος» (που όμως δεν είναι στην Καραϊβική), λες να εννοεί το Rhode Island; :scared:

Για το δε Samos στη Χαβάη, το μόνο που μπορώ να φανταστώ είναι ένα Samoa όπου χτυπήθηκε στο τέλος το διπλανό πλήκτρο απ' το a... :glare:


----------



## Ihatemithous (Sep 21, 2012)

SBE το ερώτημά μου ήταν κατά 99% ρητορικό.
Ο χριστιανός που έκανε την μετάφραση είναι γλωσσολόγος!
Αλλά μετάφραση έκανε, δεν το υπέγραψε.....

Πολύ καλή η συζήτηση στο phorum, τον ονησέα τον ξέρω από παλιά στο μεταφυσικό, μερικές φορές βιάζεται αλλά γενικά δίνει καλές απαντήσεις. 
-------------------

Σήμερα έπεσε στην αντίληψή μου και άλλος ένα πιθανός μύθος, αν και όχι για την γλώσσα, αλλά για αρχαίο κείμενο, ο όρκος του μέγα Αλέξανδρου. Αρκετές ελληνοπρεπείς σελίδες θεωρούν ότι είναι πλαστός. Τον έχει δει κανείς κάπου σε αρχαίο κείμενο ή μάλλον είναι όντως πλαστός.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] Αν κάποιος θέλει να την απορρίψει πειστικά, πρέπει να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά. Δηλαδή να είναι αργόσχολος.



Αργόσχολος δεν είμαι, μόνο που καμιά φορά αργώ να σχολιάσω. Επειδή δεν αξίζει να απορριφθεί πειστικά, μόνο να απορριφθεί (νέτα σκέτα), είπα να ασχοληθώ φαιδρά. 
Πού ξέρεις; Μπορεί από τις παπαριές μου να προκύψει και κάνα βιβλίο, να κάμω και καμιά διάλεξη, να βγάλω κι εγώ ένα όνομα (που δεν έχω, το 'δωσα στους Χαβανέζους), να χτίσω μια καριέρα, βρε αδερφέ...




> Επίσης ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζουν και τα γλωσσολογικά ευρήματα, καθώς πλήθος από τοπικές διάλεκτοι, έχουν σαν βάση την Ελληνική γλώσσα με πάρα πολλές Ελληνικές λέξεις! Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι μόνο στα νησιά Χαβάη ευρέθησαν 1108 Ελληνογενείς λέξεις!


Και τοπωνύμια. Τα ονόματα των κυριότερων νησιών του αρχιπελάγους: Χαβάη (από τη φράση «το χαβά τους αυτοί» που είπαν οι ΑΗΠ όταν πήγαν να κατακτήσουν το νησί και οι ιθαγενείς, αντί να το βάλουν στα πόδια, φόρεσαν τις χορτόφουστες κι άρχισαν να χορεύουν στην αμμουδιά), Μάουι (από τη φράση «Μα, ούλοι εδώ γυμνοί;» που είπαν πάλι οι ΑΗΠ όταν έφτασαν στο δεύτερο νησί), Οάχου (από τη φράση «Ω! Άχου τι ωραία!» όταν είδαν το τρίτο νησί όπου κατοικούσαν μόνο γυναίκες), Καουάι («καλά, κι άλλο νησί; Ουφ. Άι σιχτίρ!»). Επίσης, το Μάουνα Κέα (η μαούνα που ξεκίνησε για την Τζιά, αλλά βρέθηκε στη Χαβάη) και Μάουνα Λόα (η μαούνα που βυθίστηκε). Ενδεικτικά αναφέρεται και η χαρακτηριστική χαβανέζικη φράση «αλόχα όι» που σημαίνει «άντε γεια σου» και ατιμολογείται από το «άλλο χαϊβάνι τώρα, όι όι μάνα μ', πόσοι θα 'ρθούνε πια;». Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν προσέξετε στο σχετικό λήμμα της Wikipedia, θα δείτε πως ο χορός στη Χαβάη λέγεται Hui, λέξη που προέρχεται από το χούι των Χαβανέζων να τραγουδάνε όλοι μαζί μόλις ακούσουν μουσική. Ωστόσο, η ονομασία Χονολούλου για την πρωτεύουσα φαίνεται πως δεν έχει ελληνική προέλευση. Από γνωστό, καταρτισμένο σαλαμέμπορα (έκαστος στο είδος άλλου) προτάθηκε η υπόθεση ότι προέρχεται από το ρήμα «χώνω» και το όνομα «Λουλού», καταρρίφθηκε όμως γρήγορα με το επιχείρημα ότι το όνομα Λουλού δεν είναι ελληνικό (ενώ όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι· κι όσα δεν είναι, με λίγη φαντασία και καλή θέληση γίνονται).




> -------
> Εκεί θεμελίωσαν την καινούργια πολιτεία - κράτος και έδωσαν στην περιοχή το όνομα Φυλή, από παραφθορά του οποίου προέκυψε η σημερινή ονομασία της χώρας Χιλή (Chile).
> Πράγματι, η ονομασία Φυλή υπήρχε ως τοπωνύμιο και στον ελλαδικό χώρο και είχε (εκτός της πρώτης σημασίας, από το ρήμα “φύω”) και μια δεύτερη σημασία αυτήν της φύλαξης, του φυλακίου (από το ρήμα “φυλάσσω”).


Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω με τον εκλεκτό γράφοντα. Η ονομασία της Χιλής προέρχεται από τη λέξη «χείλη», το εντυπωσιακότατο χαρακτηριστικό της κόρης (ονόματι Χίλια) του αρχηγού της πρώτης φυλής ιθαγενών που ήρθε σε επαφή με τους ΑΗΠ, μιας μελαμψής καλλονής που ο αρχηγός της αποστολής των ΑΗΠ ερωτεύτηκε σφόδρα μόλις την είδε.



> Ο αρχηγός στην Χιλή διατηρούσε, από παλιά το όνομα Άπο, αφού η εξουσία του προερχόταν ακριβώς από τον Απόλλωνα, αποκαλύπτει ο Λ. Κιλαπάν. Οι Αραουκάνοι, ως λακωνίζοντες, είχαν τη συνήθεια να συντέμνουν τα ονόματα• έτσι το Από-λλων γίνεται Άπο, το Προμηθεύς γίνεται Προμ, το Λυκούργος γίνεται Κούργο. κτλ.


Και ο Πλούτωνας φτιάχνει Πλούτο, η Αφροδίτη κάνει Άφρο, ο Ερμής γίνεται Μις (και ο Άδης δις, δεν το πέτυχε με την πρώτη), ο Ποσειδών Πόση (και Κατάποση, όταν φουρτουνιάζει), ο Άρης γίνεται Ρις (μακριά σαν του Πινόκιο), ο Διόνυσος Νήσος, η Άρτεμη κάνει Αρτ (περφόρμανς), ο Ζάζουλα καταλήγει στη Ζούλα, ο Δαεμάνος Μάνος (όχι μόνος πάντως) κ.ο.κ. Για τον Αρχίδαμο δεν λέω τίποτα.



> Μάλιστα το όνομα Άπο ταυτίστηκε ευρύτερα με την έννοια του “κύριος, αρχηγός, επικεφαλής” στην αραουκανική γλώσσα, πράγμα το οποίο συμφωνεί απόλυτα με την προσωνυμία “Αρχαγέτας ή Αρχηγέτης” που έφερε ο Θεός στις Ελληνικές αποικίες...


Εξ ού και «Άπο Ανατολή», ανέκαθεν κυρίαρχη στον ευρύτερο γεωγραφικό χώρο της Ασίας και σήμερα προεξάρχουσα.



> Έξαλλου, ο Απόλλων...


Έξαλλος, ο Απόλλων κάνει στάση εργασίας σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα, φαινόμενο που από τους απίστους «επιστήμονες» ονομάζεται έκλειψη ηλίου, ενώ είναι ηλίου φαεινότερον ότι το προκαλεί ο θεός που εξοργίζεται με αυτά που διαβάζει. 

 Φοίβε, σβήσανε πάλι τα φώτα! Δε σου 'χω πει να μην παίζεις με το μηχάνημα του ηλεκτροσόκ; 
Μα τι παιδιά έκανα κι εγώ, παράωρα, είναι και πολλά, ζωή να 'χουνε. Δε φταίω εγώ όμως, οι μανάδες τους φταίνε, που δεν τους δίνουνε τακτικά τα χάπια τους.
Ζευς Τερπικέραυνος κελαινεφής

​Ντισκλέιμερ: Πάσα ομοιότης με υπαρκτά πρόσωπα και γραπτά είναι συμπτωματική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> SBE το ερώτημά μου ήταν κατά 99% ρητορικό.
> Ο χριστιανός που έκανε την μετάφραση είναι γλωσσολόγος!
> Αλλά μετάφραση έκανε, δεν το υπέγραψε.....
> 
> ...



Πιστεύω ότι η απάντηση του Jimmy81, σ' αυτό το σημείο, είναι κατηγορηματική και πλήρης, με ωραιότατα γλωσσολογικά επιχειρήματα ουσίας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2012)

Πράγματι, πολύ καλή. Με την ευκαιρία, εσείς που όλο και περνάτε από φόρουμ με τέτοιες συζητήσεις, έχετε αντιληφθεί ποτέ κάποιος απ' αυτούς τους ελληναράδες να έρχεται στιγμή που να λέει «σαν να έχετε δίκιο, βρε παιδιά, κάτι δεν πάει καλά εδώ»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2012)

Προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι κανέναν, αλλά η ουσία είναι να υπάρχει αντίλογος ώστε να αποφασίζει τι είναι πιο λογικό αυτός που κοιτάει την σελίδα αλλά δεν απαντάει· ο επισκέπτης. Αν προλάβεις την γέννηση ακόμα ενός γραφικού, κέρδος είναι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πράγματι, πολύ καλή. Με την ευκαιρία, εσείς που όλο και περνάτε από φόρουμ με τέτοιες συζητήσεις, έχετε αντιληφθεί ποτέ κάποιος απ' αυτούς τους ελληναράδες να έρχεται στιγμή που να λέει «σαν να έχετε δίκιο, βρε παιδιά, κάτι δεν πάει καλά εδώ»;


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Αν μπορούσαν να σκεφτούν έτσι δεν θα είχαν πιστέψει τον μύθο.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 22, 2012)

Στη συζήτηση στο phorum.gr συναντά κανείς τον κύριο τύπο επιχειρήματος όσων πιστεύουν όλα αυτά τα ελληνοθαυμαστά: 



> Στα λινκ που έδωσα, αναφέρονται οι γλωσσολογικές ομοιότητες. Αιτιολόγησέ τις.



Δηλαδή: γράφει ο Χ μια μακροσκελή μπαρούφα, και μετά ο ο Ψ απαιτεί από τους άλλους να αντικρούσουν τα στοιχεία. Τα στοιχεία δεν τίθενται ποτέ εν αμφιβόλω. Αυτός ο τρόπος σκέψης είναι η πηγή του προβλήματος. Στην πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, θα αντικαθιστούσα τα περισσότερα μαθήματα με ένα μάθημα αξιολόγησης της πληροφορίας. Εκεί είναι η ρίζα του κακού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2012)

pidyo said:


> [...] θα αντικαθιστούσα τα περισσότερα μαθήματα με ένα μάθημα αξιολόγησης της πληροφορίας. Εκεί είναι η ρίζα του κακού.


Δεν χρειάζεται να ειπωθεί τίποτε περισσότερο.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 22, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Σήμερα έπεσε στην αντίληψή μου και άλλος ένα πιθανός μύθος, αν και όχι για την γλώσσα, αλλά για αρχαίο κείμενο, ο όρκος του μέγα Αλέξανδρου. Αρκετές ελληνοπρεπείς σελίδες θεωρούν ότι είναι πλαστός. Τον έχει δει κανείς κάπου σε αρχαίο κείμενο ή μάλλον είναι όντως πλαστός.



Μ' άρεσε η κατακλείδα:


> Από ανασκαφές και ανακαλύψεις


 Ποιες ανασκαφές και ποιες ανακαλύψεις; 

Ο λόγος του Αλεξάνδρου στην Ώπη είναι σημαντική πηγή για την ιδεολογία της μακεδονικής βασιλείας, τις σχέσεις του βασιλιά με τον στρατό και την αυλή και άλλα θέματα. Καταγράφεται από τον Αρριανό (_Ανάβ_. 7.9-10).


----------



## Earion (Sep 22, 2012)

*Μάθημα αξιολόγησης της πληροφορίας*. Συμφωνώ (δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο συμφωνώ) και επαυξάνω.

Ή μάλλον συμπληρώνω: μάθημα για το πώς διεξάγεται μια συζήτηση, *πώς επιχειρηματολογούμε*. Όπου στην πρώτη συνάντηση μαθαίνουμε το πρώτο αξίωμα: όποιος ισχυρίζεται κάτι *φέρει το βάρος της απόδειξης του ισχυρισμού του*.

(Όχι φερειπείν να ισχυρίζομαι ότι Σπαρτιάτες αποίκησαν τη Χιλή και, όταν μου απαντούν ότι δεν υπάρχουν μαρτυρίες γι' αυτό, να αντιστρέφω ότι δεν υπάρχουν μαρτυρίες για το αντίθετο...).


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 22, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Μ' άρεσε η κατακλείδα: Ποιες ανασκαφές και ποιες ανακαλύψεις;
> 
> Ο λόγος του Αλεξάνδρου στην Ώπη είναι σημαντική πηγή για την ιδεολογία της μακεδονικής βασιλείας, τις σχέσεις του βασιλιά με τον στρατό και την αυλή και άλλα θέματα. Καταγράφεται από τον Αρριανό (_Ανάβ_. 7.9-10).



Χρήστου Ζαλοκώστα «Μέγας Αλέξανδρος: Ο πρόδρομος του Ιησού (1951)»
http://www.pare-dose.net/?p=3178


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2012)

Το ζουμί:

Ο «όρκος», που δεν είναι κείμενο του 324 π.Χ., αλλά πολύ μεταγενέστερο, του 1951 μ.Χ., πήρε σάρκα και οστά στο έργο του Χρήστου Ζαλοκώστα «Μέγας Αλέξανδρος: Ο πρόδρομος του Ιησού». Ο Ζαλοκώστας, ως φαίνεται, βάση λογοτεχνικής αδείας, πήρε αφορμή από μία πρόταση του Πλούταρχου («Περί της Αλεξάνδρου τύχης η αρετής») και στην σελίδα 235 του βιβλίου του, προσθέτοντας, αφαιρώντας, κόβοντας και ράβοντας από διάφορα αρχαία κείμενα, εντελώς κατά το δοκούν, δημιουργεί από μόνος του αυτόν τον περίφημο δήθεν όρκο, τον οποίον αποδίδει στον Αλέξανδρο.

Διαβάστε περισσότερα: Ο ανύπαρκτος όρκος του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου | Πάρε-Δώσε http://www.pare-dose.net/?p=3178#ixzz27ByFKWwx


----------



## pidyo (Sep 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Διαβάστε περισσότερα: Ο ανύπαρκτος όρκος του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου | Πάρε-Δώσε http://www.pare-dose.net/?p=3178#ixzz27ByFKWwx



Ενδιαφέρον, δεν το ήξερα για τον Ζαλόκωστα.

(Σχολαστική παρατήρηση: η παραπομπή «Ζ, 7, 9-10» στον Αρριανό είναι, εχμ, λίγο πλεοναστική.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Στη συζήτηση στο phorum.gr συναντά κανείς τον κύριο τύπο επιχειρήματος όσων πιστεύουν όλα αυτά τα ελληνοθαυμαστά:
> 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή: γράφει ο Χ μια μακροσκελή μπαρούφα, και μετά ο ο Ψ απαιτεί από τους άλλους να αντικρούσουν τα στοιχεία. Τα στοιχεία δεν τίθενται ποτέ εν αμφιβόλω. Αυτός ο τρόπος σκέψης είναι η πηγή του προβλήματος. Στην πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, *θα αντικαθιστούσα τα περισσότερα μαθήματα με ένα μάθημα αξιολόγησης της πληροφορίας*. Εκεί είναι η ρίζα του κακού.



*Να αγιάσει το στόμα σου*. Το φωνάζω χρόνια και οι περισσότεροι το θεωρούν αμφίβολης αξίας και τελείως τριτεύον. Καρτεσιανή λογική, μαθηματική λογική, όπως θέλετε πείτε το. Πάντως είναι το άλφα και το ωμέγα ώστε να ξέρεις τι είναι αυτό που διαβάζεις, πόσο να το εμπιστευείς και πόσο να αμφιβάλεις και για ποια σημεία. Έτσι θα είχαμε απαλλαγεί και από ιστολόγια επιπέδου τρο(μα)κτικό.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό που μ' αρέσει στο phorum είναι ότι ακριβώς επειδή κατιτέθενται οι πιο ακραίες και αλλοπρόσαλλες απόψεις, γράφονται πολλά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία προς αντίκρουση και προσωπικά έχω γνωρίσει διάφορα γλωσσολογικά και μη, μέσα από το φόρουμ, που με έκαναν να τα αναζητήσω αργότερα σε βιβλία και journals. Έχει μερικούς πολύ αξιόλογους χρήστες που λένε πολύ εύστοχα πράγματα. Την δε ενότητα γλωσσολογίας την φτιάξανε μετά από χρόνιες πιέσεις μου προς την διαχείριση, καθώς πριν τα νήματα αυτά ήταν σκόρπια.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2012)

Μαθήματα αξιολόγησης των πηγών και συζητήσεων; Ενδιαφέρον, και απαραίτητο. 

Το άλλο που δεν μαθαίνουμε τελικά, παρόλο που τα τρώμε στη μάπα, είναι ουσιώδη πράγματα για τους ΑΗΠ. Μαθαίνουμε μυθολογία, ιστορικά γεγονότα κλπ αλλά αποσπασματικά από τη μία τάξη στην άλλη, χωρίς σύνδεση, ή μας φλομώνουν στην τέχνη με βιβλία που έχουν δίπλα- δίπλα τέχνη και ιστορία αλλά τελικά επειδή δεν ξέρουμε και πολλά, ό,τι βλακεία και να ακούσουμε την πιστεύουμε. Και το κλασσικό είναι ότι όλα τα ξέρουμε από ανασκαφές, λες και είναι οι αρχαιολόγοι μέντιουμ και δεν χρησιμοποιούν ιστορικές πηγές.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Sep 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πράγματι, πολύ καλή. Με την ευκαιρία, εσείς που όλο και περνάτε από φόρουμ με τέτοιες συζητήσεις, έχετε αντιληφθεί ποτέ κάποιος απ' αυτούς τους ελληναράδες να έρχεται στιγμή που να λέει «σαν να έχετε δίκιο, βρε παιδιά, κάτι δεν πάει καλά εδώ»;


Όχι, ποτέ. Πάντως μετά από καμιά εκατοστή ποστ, παραιτείται.....
Εκείνο όμως που συμβαίνει και έχει σημασία, είναι ότι άτομα που έχουν μια κριτική ικανότητα και δεν είναι ολότελα τυφλωμένα, καταλαβαίνουν ότι "κάτι δεν πάει καλά". 
Πάντως στο θέμα της γλώσσας υπάρχει ευτυχώς μια ευρεία επιχειρηματολογία που γελοιοποιεί κάποιες εθνικιστικές φαντασιώσεις και είναι εύκολο σχετικά να γίνει κατανοητή. 
Σε άλλα θέματα, όπως στην πολυγένεση ειδών (Ελληνικό DNA), τα πράγματα είναι πιο δύσκολα.


----------



## nearchus (Sep 26, 2012)

pidyo said:


> (1).-Στη συζήτηση στο phorum.gr συναντά κανείς τον κύριο τύπο επιχειρήματος όσων πιστεύουν όλα αυτά τα ελληνοθαυμαστά:
> 
> (2).-Δηλαδή: γράφει ο Χ μια μακροσκελή μπαρούφα, και μετά ο ο Ψ απαιτεί από τους άλλους να αντικρούσουν τα στοιχεία. Τα στοιχεία δεν τίθενται ποτέ εν αμφιβόλω. Αυτός ο τρόπος σκέψης είναι η πηγή του προβλήματος. Στην πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, θα αντικαθιστούσα τα περισσότερα μαθήματα με ένα μάθημα αξιολόγησης της πληροφορίας. Εκεί είναι η ρίζα του κακού.


(1).- Η συζήτηση στο *phorum.gr *διεξάγεται, ως συνήθως, κατά τον Ελληνικό τρόπο .....+-
(2).-Όταν γράφει ο *Χ* μια μπαρούφα προϋποτίθεται ότι υπάρχει* ''καπνός''* άρα και *''φωτιά'' *και μετά ο οποιοσδήποτε* Ψ* μπορεί να απαιτεί από τους άλλους να αντικρούσουν τα στοιχεία, άλλα τελικά πάντα κάτι τι μένει ασχέτως αν αυτό είναι είτε μισό κατακερματισμένο είτε λειψό
-
Επομένως κι' εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ειπωθεί τίποτε περισσότερο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

Καλώς τον Νέαρχο. Εσένα σε έχει πάρει το μάτι μου σε άλλα φόρουμ, πρέπει να είσαι διάσημος εκεί, αν είσαι ο ίδιος. Εσένα ποιες είναι οι αγάπες σου, οι αδυναμίες σου;


----------



## nearchus (Sep 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλώς τον Νέαρχο. Εσένα σε έχει πάρει το μάτι μου σε άλλα φόρουμ, πρέπει να είσαι διάσημος εκεί, αν είσαι ο ίδιος. Εσένα ποιες είναι οι αγάπες σου, οι αδυναμίες σου;


Καλώς σε (Σας) βρήκα nickel.....
Όχι και σε* άλλα *φόρα, μόνο στο *phorum.gr* με εχεις δει...όσο για το διάσημος αυτό δεν ισχύει, απλώς λόγω ηλικίας και ως μη καφενόβιος υπέρ απασχολούμαι μέχρι εθισμού με το ΠιΣι....όσο για μερικές απ' τις αγάπες μου αυτές είναι μερικές απ' τις αδυναμίες μου(_κατά ρητορική έκφραση.._..)


----------



## Ihatemithous (Nov 12, 2012)

Έψαξα λίγο για κανένα νήμα με το θέμα τις ινδοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες (ή και γενικότερα την καταγωγή των γλωσσών,) και την αμφισβήτηση που δέχεται η θεωρία αυτή από κάποιους κύκλους στην Ελλάδα αλλά και από μερικούς γλωσσολόγους. Δεν βρήκα κάτι στο φόρουμ.
Πρόσφατα μάλιστα σε μια συζήτηση που παρακολουθούσα εμφανίστηκε και η αμφισβήτηση της Angela Marcantonio, http://it.scribd.com/doc/35599742/M...-Evidence-Aryan-Hypothesis-Compatibility-Mode
που με εντυπωσίασε μια και είχα την εντύπωση ότι το θέμα είναι λίγο πολύ "τελειωμένο".

Συνήθως στην Ελλάδα αυτή η αμφισβήτηση αποτελεί μια βάση για να στηριχθεί η ιδιαιτερότητα της Ελληνικής γλώσσας και η φημολογούμενη ανωτερότητά της. Για αυτό και το έβαλα σε αυτό το νήμα, αν και το θέμα αποτελεί κάτι που από μόνο του αξίζει κάποιο νήμα.
Έχει κανείς άποψη για την αμφισβήτηση της Άντζελας ή γενικότερα για το πού τοποθετείται η γλωσσολογική κοινότητα ως προς την αξιοπιστία της ινδοευρωπαϊκής θεωρίας;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Έψαξα λίγο για κανένα νήμα με το θέμα τις ινδοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες (ή και γενικότερα την καταγωγή των γλωσσών,) και την αμφισβήτηση που δέχεται η θεωρία αυτή από κάποιους κύκλους στην Ελλάδα αλλά και από μερικούς γλωσσολόγους. Δεν βρήκα κάτι στο φόρουμ.



Δεν έψαξες πολύ προσεκτικά :) Διάβασε οπωσδήποτε τα παρακάτω κείμενα:



Palavra said:


> Ihatemythous, θα σε ενδιαφέρει να διαβάσεις τα παρακάτω κατατοπιστικότατα από το ιστολόγιο του Dr Moshe:
> 
> Γλωσσική παραμυθία
> Γλωσσική παραμυθία: Η ομοιότητα και η αντιστοιχία
> ...


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2012)

Πάντως έχω αποκομίσει την εντύπωση ότι δεν υπάρχουν στα φόρουμ πολέμιοι της ινδοευρωπαϊκής θεωρίας με επιστημονικές ανησυχίες — μόνο εθνικιστικές. Οπότε πιθανολογώ ότι θα είναι πιο παραγωγικό να ανοίξεις συζήτηση με το ντουβάρι του γραφείου σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 12, 2012)

Άπειρα τέτοια θέματα έχουν δημοσιευτεί στο phorum.gr, όπου μπορείς να διαβάσεις μερικά διαμάντια δημιουργικής μπουρδολογίας, με θέμα την στήριξη της πατρότητας των ΙΕ γλωσσών από την ελληνική. Επίσης υπάρχουν και πολλά πραγματικά διαμάντια που απαντάνε σε όλα αυτά. Τα κείμενα του Dr. Moshe είναι πολύ καλά. Για την γλωσσολογία, η ΠΙΕ είναι τελειωμένη υπόθεση. Κανείς σοβαρός γλωσσολόγος δεν αμφισβητεί την ύπαρξή της.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2012)

Κλασική ψευδετυμολογική πραγματεία: Παίρνουμε ένα στοιχείο με ίχνος αλήθειας (ότι δηλ. υπάρχει συσχέτιση μεταξύ των λ. _ζυγός _και _γιόγκα_) και φκιάχνουμε έναν ακόμη ελληνοκεντρικό μύθο... http://thesecretrealtruth.blogspot.com/2012/12/blog-post_2190.html


----------



## MelidonisM (Dec 9, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στις ελληνόψυχες Άνες! :clap: 



> Άννα - όχι απ’ το εβραϊκό Hanna.
> 
> Προέρχεται από το προσωνύμιο του Διός «Άνα»- άνω, γι αυτό και στα εβραϊκά υπάρχει ως όνομα αρσενικό. Στην πορεία αλλοιώθηκε και γράφτηκε με δύο νν. Οι Ισπανοί, που διατηρούν ορθότερα τα ελληνικά στοιχεία στην γλώσσα τους απ’ ότι εμείς, το γράφουν με ένα ν. Ana! :lol:
> 
> Ελένη Γεωργακάκη, φοιτήτρια Φιλοσοφικής



http://www.pygmi.gr/Ελληνικά τα ονόματα από την αρχαιότητα ως σήμερα

Υ.Γ. Ana εκτός απ' τους Ίβηρες, και οι Γιουγκοσλάβοι (e.g. Ana Ivanovic)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 9, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Χρόνια πολλά στις ελληνόψυχες Άνες! :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Εμένα μ' άρεσε και το _Σωτήρης< σώζω+τηρώ_. Σώτερ, σώσον ημάς...


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2012)

Ωραίο κι αυτό για τον Ιωάννη. Έχουν όρεξη... (Φαντασία δεν χρειάζεται πολλή.)
Γιάννης < Ἲων -> Ἰανός


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2012)

pygmi.gr said:


> Προέρχεται από το προσωνύμιο του Διός «Άνα»- άνω, γι αυτό και στα εβραϊκά υπάρχει ως όνομα αρσενικό. Στην πορεία αλλοιώθηκε και γράφτηκε με δύο νν. Οι Ισπανοί, που διατηρούν ορθότερα τα ελληνικά στοιχεία στην γλώσσα τους απ’ ότι εμείς, το γράφουν με ένα ν. Ana!


Άνα μπράβο!* Αλλά έτσι δεν έχουμε πολλά νι για να δονηθεί επαρκώς ο εγκέφαλός μας — και να πού καταλήγει ο Δίας...

* Νίκελ, όχι «Άνα, μπράβο!».


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Χρόνια πολλά στις ελληνόψυχες Άνες! :clap:
> 
> 
> > Άννα - όχι απ’ το εβραϊκό Hanna.
> ...



Ομόρριζο με την ανία (μητέρα πάσης ανοίας, νεανικής και γεροντικής, βλ. και «ξεκούτι*ανα*»), τον Ανανία, τον ανανά 
(ΑΗΠ: Να 'χαμε κάτι να φάμε... Α, να να!) και τον Ίβηρα Ανωποταμών υ Καημών.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2013)

Στο νήμα με τα λάθη [εδώ] έκανα μια πολύ έμμεση αναφορά στην τριήμερη εκδήλωση που θα γίνει στην Ακαδημία Αθηνών [λεπτομέρειες εδώ] με πρωτοβουλία του συλλόγου «Ελληνική Γλωσσική Κληρονομιά» το τριήμερο 8-10 Μαρτίου 2013. 

Με την ευκαιρία αυτής της εκδήλωσης η δημοσιογράφος Φαίη Μαυραγάνη για λογαριασμό κάποιου ηλεσταθμού που λέγεται Focus Web TV πήρε συνέντευξη από τον ομότιμο καθηγητή του Παντείου Βασίλη Φίλια, που τώρα είναι πρόεδρος της «Ελληνικής Γλωσσικής Κληρονομιάς». Η συνέντευξη διαρκεί σχεδόν 30 λεπτά, σε 3 δεκάλεπτα που βρίσκονται όλα εδώ.

Είχα το μαζοχισμό και άκουσα ολόκληρη τη συνέντευξη, η οποία περιέχει γνωστές αοριστολογίες, ασάφειες, κινδυνολογίες και ουκ ολίγες ανακρίβειες για τη γλώσσα. Η δημοσιογράφος δεν έχει τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις και απλώς λιβανίζει τον καθηγητή, ο οποίος μεταξύ άλλων διαφημίζει και το βιβλίο που έγραψε ο μηχανικός Γιάννης Πρινιανάκης —στο οποίο τσόνταρε και ο κ. Φίλιας, άλλο αν μπήκε πρώτο το όνομά του στο εξώφυλλο— με τίτλο _Τα ημαρτημένα του λεξικού Μπαμπινιώτη_. Για το βιβλίο θα σας παραπέμψω στην άποψη του Περιγλώσσιου:

Οι Φίλιας και Πρινιανάκης έχουν ελλιπείς γνώσεις σχετικά με το αντικείμενο της γλωσσολογίας και ειδικότερα της ετυμολογίας. Δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε πώς λειτουργεί η γλώσσα ούτε πώς μεταβάλλεται. Προτού ξεκινήσουν τη συγγραφή του βιβλίου τους, θα έπρεπε να παρακολουθήσουν μια σειρά από μαθήματα γλωσσολογίας, τουλάχιστον του πρώτου και του δεύτερου εξαμήνου του φιλολογικού τμήματος. Το βιβλίο τους είναι γεμάτο από παρετυμολογίες, εσφαλμένες, αυθαίρετες ή και αστείες ετυμολογικές ερμηνείες, καθώς και άλλα λάθη. Τα παραδείγματα είναι άφθονα. Λ.χ. [...]
Συνέχεια εδώ: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/03/08/mpampi/#comment-105117

Δυστυχώς είναι αδύνατο να παρακολουθήσω την τριήμερη εκδήλωση, όσο μεγάλη κι αν είναι η περιέργειά μου. Ελπίζω να μην ακουστούν και εκεί οι γνωστές κοτσάνες. Ή, αν ακουστούν, να βρεθούν κάποιοι που δεν θα αφήσουν να περάσουν ασχολίαστες. Αν μάθετε κάτι περισσότερο, ενημερώστε κι εμάς.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2013)

*Η πινακίδα του Δισπηλιού και το άλμα τριπλούν της ελληναράδικης παραγλωσσολογίας*

[...] Μάλιστα, στο ίδιο τεύχος, ένας μελετητής ονόματι Καλλίμαχος Διογένους (όχι παίζουμε) “διάβασε” την πινακίδα [του Δισπηλιού] ως εξής: ΤΑ ΚΑΣΝΤΟΡΑ ΘΕΣΠΡΑΕ ΛΙΜΝΕ ΔΥΣΙ ΗΡΩΕ, που σημαίνει τάχα “Στον Κάστορα της Θεσπρωτίας των δυο λιμνών τον ήρωα”. Πώς τη διάβασε; Αντιστοιχίζοντας τα σύμβολα της πινακίδας με σύμβολα της Γραμμικής Α΄. Η μικρή λεπτομέρεια, ότι η Γραμμική Α΄ δεν έχει διαβαστεί ακόμα, δεν τον ενόχλησε. [...]
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/03/04/dispilio/

Τα παραμύθια των ελληνοβαρεμένων είναι τα καλύτερα πάντως. Το πόσο με διασκεδάζει η φαντασία τους δεν περιγράφεται.


----------



## sarant (Mar 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στο νήμα με τα λάθη [εδώ] έκανα μια πολύ έμμεση αναφορά στην τριήμερη εκδήλωση που θα γίνει στην Ακαδημία Αθηνών [λεπτομέρειες εδώ] με πρωτοβουλία του συλλόγου «Ελληνική Γλωσσική Κληρονομιά» το τριήμερο 8-10 Μαρτίου 2013.
> Με την ευκαιρία αυτής της εκδήλωσης η δημοσιογράφος Φαίη Μαυραγάνη για λογαριασμό κάποιου ηλεσταθμού που λέγεται Focus Web TV πήρε συνέντευξη από τον ομότιμο καθηγητή του Παντείου Βασίλη Φίλια, που τώρα είναι πρόεδρος της «Ελληνικής Γλωσσικής Κληρονομιάς». Η συνέντευξη διαρκεί σχεδόν 30 λεπτά, σε 3 δεκάλεπτα που βρίσκονται όλα εδώ.
> 
> Είχα το μαζοχισμό και άκουσα ολόκληρη τη συνέντευξη, η οποία περιέχει γνωστές αοριστολογίες, ασάφειες, κινδυνολογίες και ουκ ολίγες ανακρίβειες για τη γλώσσα. Η δημοσιογράφος δεν έχει τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις και απλώς λιβανίζει τον καθηγητή, ο οποίος μεταξύ άλλων διαφημίζει και το βιβλίο που έγραψε ο μηχανικός Γιάννης Πρινιανάκης —στο οποίο τσόνταρε και ο κ. Φίλιας, άλλο αν μπήκε πρώτο το όνομά του στο εξώφυλλο— με τίτλο _Τα ημαρτημένα του λεξικού Μπαμπινιώτη_.



Την είδα κι εγώ. Η δημοσιογράφος ήταν εντελώς ανεπαρκής. Ο Φίλιας διατηρεί κάποια ψήγματα σοβαρότητας, αλλά όχι πολλά.

Ένα αστείο: στο τέλος, γύρω στο 11.40 του τρίτου βιντεακιού, η δημοσιογράφος κάνει τη μοιραία ερώτηση, αν έχουν καταμετρηθεί οι λέξεις της ελληνικής γλώσσας και πόσες είναι. Ο Φίλιας αποφεύγει να δώσει αριθμό (τα ψήγματα που έλεγα), λέει ότι είναι πάρα πολλές και έχουν γίνει προσπάθειες, και μετά, για να δείξει τη συνέχεια της γλώσσας ρωτάει τη δημ. αν έχει πάει σε χωριά της Κύπρου και της Κρήτης, και μετά της Πελοποννήσου. Πώς λένε το ψητό κρέας; Οφτό, απαντάει. Πώς λένε τον δρόμο; Στράτα. Κατευθείαν από τον Όμηρο, συμπεραίνει βαθυστόχαστα. 

Μόνο που η στράτα είναι strata, κατευθείαν από τον Βιργίλιο. Ένα στα δύο, σε δικό σου παράδειγμα, δεν είναι και καλή επίδοση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2013)

Καλό. :)

Το _οφτό_ από πού προέρχεται ακριβώς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2013)

*οπτός *= ψημένος (λόγ.) (ΛΚΝ)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2013)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο έψηνε λουκάνικα ο πατέρας μου, όταν πηγαίναμε εκδρομή. Δηλαδή τα σούβλιζε σε γδαρμένο ξύλο που το έμπηγε στο χώμα, περιμέτρικα της φωτιάς. Οφτό δεν έχω δοκιμάσει, φυσικά, αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου αυτός είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να ψήσεις λουκάνικο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ευτυχώς υπάρχει κάποιος που βρήκε το χρόνο και την μπόρεση να ασχοληθεί με την τριημερίδα και τη συνέντευξη.
*Σχόλια για μια εκδήλωση και για μια συνέντευξη*
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/03/06/egk/

Παρέμπ, από σχόλιο έλυσα και μια απορία μου, για το «δεβίκ» που έλεγε ο κ. Φίλιας (αναφερόμενος στη συγκοπή λέξεων). Είναι το _the vic_, που χρησιμοποιείται συχνά στο CSI (το οποίο δεν βλέπω). Ξέρω όμως τον _unsub_ (unknown subject of an investigation), που λένε και στο Criminal Minds, το οποίο ενίοτε βλέπω. Αυτή η ευελιξία είναι, βέβαια, πλεονέκτημα των γλωσσών που την έχουν, όχι μειονέκτημα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2013)

Αυτό το δεβίκ σαν ελληνοποιημένο γαλλικό ακούγεται


----------



## fern (Jun 2, 2013)

Ανδρέας Μαζαράκης παρουσίαση Δαυίδ Ναχμίας 



Καταπληκτικό τάλαντο του Ανδρεα μέσα σε λίγες φράσεις να συνοψίσει όλα όσα έχουν γραφεί γιά την γλώσσα μας. Ποιός μπορεί να πει ότι δεν αναγνωρίζει τον εαυτό του μέσα από τα λόγια του πολυτάλαντου Ανδρέα;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2013)

Στον 21ο αιώνα από κάποιον στερήσαν την παιδεία (από τους νέους μάλλον, δεν ακούγεται πολύ καλά) τους δώσαμε το 10% των γλωσσικών μας εννοιών, δεν μπορούν να μιλήσουν και να συνεννοηθούν. Λεξιπενία που παρήξαμε εμείς, δηλαδή η γενιά του, με άθλιες αποφάσεις, τα βιβλία δεν είναι καλά, αλλάξαμε 17 παιδαγωγικά συστήματα από το 1980 μέχρι σήμερα (μα πότε έγινε αυτό;), το μόνο που καταφέραμε είναι να γίνουν πατσαβούρια τα πτυχία μας. Αγαπητέ fern, εγώ δεν αναγνωρίζω τον εαυτό μου στα λόγια του πολυτάλαντου Αντρέα (που ξεκινάει να τα λέει αυτά μετά το 5.00)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι τα πτυχία-πατσαβούρια είναι μάλλον αναφορά στα πτυχία που κρέμονται στον τοίχο, που δεν έχουν αντίκρυσμα είτε γιατί δεν υπάρχουν οι αντίστοιχοι παραγωγικοί τομείς είτε γιατί το σύστημα παράγει υπερβολικά πολλούς πτυχιούχους, σε συνδυασμό με την ανεργία και την υπάρχουσα κρίση. Τα 17 παιδαγωγικά συστήματα, μάλλον είναι σχήμα υπερβολής -αν και δίνει μια κάποια έμφαση στον αριθμό.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2013)

Το φαντάστηκα, ωστόσο το γεγονός αυτό δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα της λεξιπενίας, ούτε της γλωσσικής μεταρρύθμισης - όπως λες κι εσύ, δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2013)

Αν δεν έχει γίνει σχετική μνεία εδώ μέσα και επειδή κάποια κείμενα έρχονται και σε βαράνε κατακέφαλα εκεί που περνάς από κάποιον τοίχο (του Facebook, ας πούμε) ή πετάγονται μέσα από κάποιο ηλεμήνυμα προτού προλάβεις να το στείλεις στον κάδο που του αξίζει:

Για το κείμενο του κ. Σπύρου Μάρκου σχετικά με «το γράμμα Ν και την κατάργησή του» (μαζί με λίγη σάλτσα για το σίγμα) υπάρχει εκτενής σχολιασμός σε δύο νήματα στο ιστολόγιο του Ν.Σ. (με το νι και με το σίγμα — τυχαίο;  ):

*Το γράμμα Ν και οι εγκεφαλικοί κραδασμοί των ελλαδεμπόρων*
*Απάντηση για το γράμμα Ν (και επικουρικά για το Σ)*


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 16, 2013)

Υπάρχει και τρίτο νήμα στου Σαραντάκου:

Τελευταία απάντηση για το Ν και το Σ


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2013)

Μύθος ή πραγματικότητα — γνωρίζετε κάτι σχετικά;
http://dnaconsultants.com/announcements/cherokees-spoke-greek-and-came-from-east-mediterranean
Περί Gloria Farley: http://www.gloriafarley.com/
Εδώ ο Μπουκάλας δεν κάνει ανάλυση: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...TTS)-αμφίσκορο&p=184428&viewfull=1#post184428.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2013)

Μύθος, αστειότητες, ως προς τα συμπεράσματα στα οποία κατέληξε η μακαρίτισσα με βάση τα ευρήματα.

Αρκεί μια ματιά στο βιντεάκι εδώ και στον πίνακα (στο κάτω μέρος του πρώτου συνδέσμου σου) που επιλέγει λέξεις της γλώσσας των Τσεροκί και των αρχαίων ελληνικών με υποτιθέμενες ομοιότητες, για να καταλάβει κανείς ότι εδώ υπάρχει μεγάλη φαντασία. Όταν δυο γλώσσες συναντιόνται στις ρίζες τους, οι κοινές λέξεις είναι λέξεις καθημερινές και όχι αυτές που κοντεύουν να είναι άγνωστες λέξεις (άσε που δεν βλέπω και ιδιαίτερη συνάφεια έτσι κι αλλιώς).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2013)

Kαλά, αυτό με τον επιλεκτικό παραλληλισμό ακουστικά κοντινών λέξεων το 'χουμε δει πολλές φορές κατά το παρελθόν. Ο λόγος που ρώτησα είναι επειδή, πέρα από μια ήπια αναφορά, δεν βρήκα κάποιο αμερικάνικο σάιτ όπου να καταδικάζονται απερίφραστα τα συμπεράσματά της (αλλά πάλι μπορεί και να μην έψαξα αρκετά).


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2013)

Δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη διάδοση τα παραμύθια της (ούτε μία αναφορά στη Wikipedia), οπότε και κάποια βιβλία που αντικρούουν τις απόψεις της (π.χ.) έχουν πάει κι αυτά άπατα.


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2013)

...
Nevertheless, there are people who believe anything they read in the newspaper, especially when it's written on rock, a petroglyph.

Τα Τσεροκί όμως είναι ελληνογαλλικά - το δείχνει (ανάγλυφα, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία· cliffhanger για το επόμενο τεύχος του _Baroufarie Claire_) και ο τονισμός στη λήγουσα - παρανάγνωση του «Cherie! Εκεί!». Δεν με πιστεύετε; Ορίστε και η πλήρης μορφή εν χορώ, μια που όπως λέει εκεί «Cherokee music also reflects Greek origins»: το Cherokee dans. 
Και μη μου πείτε πως η ομοιότητα με το συρτακί είναι τυχαία. :twit:


----------



## Earion (Aug 22, 2013)

Μα πώς το διανοείστε; Πώς είναι δυνατόν να μην έχουν τα Τσερόκια ελληνικό αίμα στις φλέβες τους;

Θέλετε πειστήρια; Ορίστε:











Η πιο φημισμένη Τσερόκισσα. Αστραποβολεί και στο θωρηκτό απάνω (όχι σαν τις δικές μας σεμνοτυφίες με τον «Αβέρωφ»)







Άντε κι ένα μπόνους που μας δίνει η τεχνολογία:

*Cher's Changing Face - 50 years in 50 seconds morph *


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Καθώς προσπαθούσα να δω πώς μπήκε το τσερόκικο αίμα στη Σερ, διάβασα αυτό...

Cher was born Cherilyn Sarkisian in El Centro, California, on May 20, 1946. Her father, John Sarkisian, was an Armenian truck driver with drug and gambling problems, and her mother, Jackie Jean Crouch, was an occasional model and bit-part actress with Irish, English, German, and Cherokee ancestry. Cher's father was rarely home when she was an infant, ultimately divorcing Crouch when Cher was ten months old. They would marry and divorce twice more. After the first divorce from Sarkisian, Crouch married another man. The third of Crouch's eight marriages was to actor John Southall...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cher

Για τη μαμά, που είναι τώρα 87, διαβάζω:

Georgia Holt (born Jackie Jean Crouch June 9, 1926) is an American singer-songwriter, actress, and model. Holt was the subject of the 2013 Lifetime documentary Dear Mom, Love Cher, which was executive produced by her daughter Cher. [...] Holt married six men; twice to two of them. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_Holt

Δείτε μαμά και κόρη να δίνουν συνέντευξη στον Jay Leno, τον Απρίλιο που μας πέρασε, να καταλάβετε τι θα πει γονίδιο. The stuff that myths are made of.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2013)

Εξαιρετικό: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/09/04/mathematics-lang/.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2013)

*Η Κουναδιάδα*

Τα πράγματα είναι σαφή. Άλλο ένας αναρμόδιος για τη γλώσσα Ακαδημαϊκός, άλλο η Ακαδημία. Αυτή η διευκρίνιση υπήρξε η αιτία του γράμματός μου τούτου. Ακόμη, σχετικά με την εδώ περίπτωση, όπως ειπώθηκε για άλλη παρόμοια, «Ο κόπος του αδαούς δεν έχει καμιάν αξία». Γιατί να του αφιερώνουμε επιφυλλίδες; Ίσως όμως υπάρξει η απάντηση: «Για να μη παγιδεύονται οι αφελείς». Συμφωνώ.
ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ Χ. ΠΕΤΡΑΚΟΣ,
ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ

Έτσι καταλήγει επιστολή του κ. Πετράκου που δημοσιεύτηκε στο Βήμα. Προβλέπεται Κουναδιάδα, συζήτηση για την ομιλία του κ. Αντώνη Κουνάδη σε εκδήλωση που έγινε τον περασμένο Μάρτιο σε αίθουσα της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών. Έχω και κάποια δικά μου σχόλια, αλλά ανάσες θα πάρω σε καμιά δεκαριά μέρες, οπότε περιορίζομαι σε παραπομπή στα κείμενα που έχω διαβάσει.

*Δελτίο τύπου για την εκδήλωση* http://elekklesia.blogspot.gr/2013/03/blog-post_5069.html
*Σχετικό σχόλιο εδώ μέσα* http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=180349&viewfull=1#post180349
*Η ομιλία του κ. Α. Κουνάδη στη εκδήλωση* http://www.fotgrammi.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=5&Itemid=46
*Επίμαχο καύχημα: Πρώτο σχόλιο του Δ. Μαρωνίτη στο Βήμα* http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=525887
*Όπερ έδει δείξαι: Δεύτερο σχόλιο του Δ. Μαρωνίτη στο Βήμα* http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=526543
*Τρεις επιστολές στο Βήμα και απάντηση του Δ. Μαρωνίτη* http://www.tovima.gr/PrintArticle/?aid=528298
*Κείμενο του Βασίλη Αργυρόπουλου στην ομάδα Ελληνική Γλώσσα και Γλωσσολογία στο Facebook* https://www.facebook.com/groups/501111816569178/permalink/709265805753777/
*Ιστολόγημα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου: Η Ακαδημία Αθηνών αδειάζει τον κ. Αντ. Κουνάδη* http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/09/05/kounadis/

Όπως είπε και ο Όλι Ρεν: Καλό κουράγιο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2013)

Φαίνεται πως εκεί στο υπουργείο παιδείας της Κύπρου κοιμούνται ακόμα τον ύπνο του δικαίου λερναίου


----------



## meidei (Sep 5, 2013)

Εδώ στον βράχο, το λερναίο είναι το μικρότερο μας πρόβλημα. Εδώ η νέα συντηρητική κυβέρνηση ξηλώνει όλες τις εκπαιδευτικές μεταρρυθμίσεις επειδή τις βρήκε "νεομαρξιστικές" (βλ διδιαλεκτικός, απαγόρευση του γλωσσολογικού shaming σαν διδακτική μέθοδος, κριτικός γραμματισμός με ευέλικτο αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα και άλλα τέτοια "κομμουνιστικά")


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2013)

Πληροφορήθηκα από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου ότι στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης διοργανώνεται σε δυο βδομάδες (20/9/2013) Συμπόσιο για τον Ελληνισμό: το 2ο Διεθνές Συμπόσιο για τον Ελληνισμό, με θέμα «Η τεχνολογία των Ελλήνων και η πορεία της στο χρόνο». Πρώτος πρώτος φιγουράρει στο πρόγραμμα ο κ. Ελευθέριος Αργυρόπουλος, ο γραφικός μας εθνικός μας (λεξ)αριθμολόγος. Τίτλος της ομιλίας του: «Η λεξαριθμική προσέγγισις της αρχαίας Ελληνικής τεχνολογίας με έμφασιν εις τον μηχανισμόν των Αντικυθήρων και των όπλων του Εχετλαίου». Στον κ. Ελευθέριο Αργυρόπουλο είχε αφιερώσει πέρυσι ο Ν. Σαραντάκος το ιστολόγημά του με τίτλο «Λερναίες μεταλλάξεις και λεξαριθμικές αγυρτείες».

Δεν θα θεωρήσω ότι δεν γνωρίζουν τον κ. Αργυρόπουλο και τις θεωρίες του οι διοργανωτές του Συμποσίου. Διακεκριμένο ρόλο είχε και στο πρώτο Συμπόσιο. Εδώ μπορείτε να ακούσετε ολόκληρη την ομιλία του (ταυτόχρονα σε ελληνικά και αγγλικά, είναι πολύ διασκεδαστικό), με τον απαραίτητο πρόλογο για την απειλή σε βάρος των φωνηέντων (φαντάζεστε να άλλαζαν ποτέ τα φωνήεντα — θα έπρεπε να ξανακάνει όλες τις μετρήσεις  ). Ως εκ τούτου, υποθέτω ότι αυτή η γραφικότητα δίνει το χαρακτήρα στο σύνολο του Συμποσίου, πιθανότατα χωρίς να το γνωρίζουν όλοι οι προσκεκλημένοι ομιλητές. Ταυτόχρονα, δεν απορώ πια όταν δεν πετάγεται κάποιος από το κοινό, για να διαμαρτυρηθεί για την προσβολή να σπαταλά αυτός ο κύριος το χρόνο τους με αυτές τις ανοησίες. Πόσο κουτόχορτο καταναλώνεται πια σ' αυτή τη χώρα!


----------



## skam (Sep 7, 2013)

Συγνώμη αλλά μήπως κάποιος που είναι κατά τεκμήριον σχετικότερος από εμένα με την γλώσσα, θα ήταν σκόπιμο να τους στείλει κανένα γραμματάκι με κοινοποίηση και σε μια εφημερίδα;
Η διοργάνωση γίνεται από πανεπιστημιακούς και όσο και να γελάμε, αύριο οι λεξάριθμοι θα αναφέρονται σαν μέρος μιας πανεπιστημιακής ημερίδας. 
Και αυτό γιατί όπως αναφέρθηκε πιο πριν


> .....................
> Τα πράγματα είναι σαφή. Άλλο ένας αναρμόδιος για τη γλώσσα Ακαδημαϊκός, άλλο η Ακαδημία. Αυτή η διευκρίνιση υπήρξε η αιτία του γράμματός μου τούτου. Ακόμη, σχετικά με την εδώ περίπτωση, όπως ειπώθηκε για άλλη παρόμοια, «Ο κόπος του αδαούς δεν έχει καμιάν αξία». Γιατί να του αφιερώνουμε επιφυλλίδες; Ίσως όμως υπάρξει η απάντηση: «*Για να μη παγιδεύονται οι αφελείς*». Συμφωνώ.
> ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ Χ. ΠΕΤΡΑΚΟΣ,
> ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2013)

Συνέδρια και συμπόσια και κάθε συναφής δραστηριότητα οργανώνεται με προσκλήσεις προς άτομα που γνωρίζεις ότι έχουν να πουν κάτι χρήσιμο, μέσα από τη βιβλιογραφία που έχεις υπόψη σου. Τους απευθύνεις πρόκληση με λεπτομέρειες για αυτά που επιδιώκεις (ακόμα και με οδηγίες για τη διάρκεια των ομιλιών) και ζητάς να σου στείλουν περίληψη της ομιλίας. Δεν θέλεις, ας πούμε, να συμπέσουν δύο ομιλητές και να μιλάνε για το ίδιο θέμα. 

Όταν στο 1ο Συμπόσιο είχαν τον Ε. Αργυρόπουλο να ανοητολογεί επί 50λεπτο και όχι μόνο τον ξανακαλούν αλλά καλούν για να του κάνει παρέα και την κυρία Τζιροπούλου, το συμπόσιο πάσχει ήδη στο οργανωτικό επίπεδο. Τι να περισώσει κανείς;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 8, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι περισσότερο με φοβίζουν οι καμιά τριανταπενταριά χορηγοί του συνεδρίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2013)

Οι χορηγοί, οι περισσότεροι τουλάχιστον, πού να ξέρουν πού έμπλεξαν;

Εγώ πάλι, έμαθα από το πρόγραμμα τον Εχετλαίο και τα όπλα του. Ομολογώ την άγνοιά μου και ανησυχώ, επειδή ως τώρα πίστευα ότι στον Μαραθώνα είχαν νικήσει ο Μιλτιάδης και οι οπλίτες του, τώρα στα γεράματα μαθαίνω ότι είχαν νικήσει οι Ελβετοί...


----------



## pidyo (Sep 8, 2013)

Δεν λέω ότι φταίνε οι χορηγοί, λέω ότι με φοβίζει η ύπαρξη, ο αριθμός και το μέγεθός τους, ως ένδειξη της δικτύωσης των διοργανωτών. Δεν πρέπει να υποτιμούμε το θράσος των ελληνοβαρεμένων και την ιεραποστολική τους οργανωτικότητα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 8, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ πάλι, έμαθα από το πρόγραμμα τον Εχετλαίο και τα όπλα του. Ομολογώ την άγνοιά μου και ανησυχώ, επειδή ως τώρα πίστευα ότι στον Μαραθώνα είχαν νικήσει ο Μιλτιάδης και οι οπλίτες του, τώρα στα γεράματα μαθαίνω ότι είχαν νικήσει οι Ελβετοί...


Εμένα, πάλι, αυτό το φωτεινό όπλο μού θύμισε άλλα πράματα... :cheek:


----------



## pidyo (Sep 8, 2013)

Όσο για τον Εχετλαίο Γιόντα, να υποθέσω ότι το γεγονός ότι *δεν *αναφέρεται στον Ηρόδοτο είναι μια ασήμαντη λεπτομέρεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2013)

Και να πεις ότι είχαν ψεκαστικά οι ΑΗΠ; Δεν είχαν... (Ή, μήπως...)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 8, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Όσο για τον Εχετλαίο Γιόντα, να υποθέσω ότι το γεγονός ότι *δεν *αναφέρεται στον Ηρόδοτο είναι μια ασήμαντη λεπτομέρεια.



Ναι, η υποσημείωση 7 στο λήμμα της Βίκης παραπέμπει εδώ.  Ας βγάλει ο καθένας τα συμπεράσματά του.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 8, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Ή, μήπως...)


Ζευς Όμβριος
Ζευς Υέτιος
Ζευς Ύψιστος, θεός των καιρικών φαινομένων, λατρευόταν σε ιερά εκτός πόλης, σε λόφους και βουνά. 
Τυχαία όλα αυτά; Δεν νομίζω. 
Και γιατί Ζευς Ολύμπιος, με ιερό ακόμη και στην κορυφή του Αγίου Αντωνίου στον Όλυμπο, στα 2.817 μέτρα; Τι δουλειά είχε εκεί; Μα προφανώς να επιβλέπει τους ψεκασμούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ναι, η υποσημείωση 7 στο λήμμα της Βίκης παραπέμπει εδώ.  Ας βγάλει ο καθένας τα συμπεράσματά του.



Το εν λόγω απόσπασμα υπάρχει στον Ηρόδοτο*. Αυτό που δεν υπάρχει -και δίνεται από τον Παυσανία- είναι τα περί μαντείου των Δελφών και του ονόματος του ήρωα.


* παρ. 117


----------



## pidyo (Sep 9, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Το εν λόγω απόσπασμα υπάρχει στον Ηρόδοτο*. Αυτό που δεν υπάρχει -και δίνεται από τον Παυσανία- είναι τα περί μαντείου των Δελφών και του ονόματος του ήρωα.
> 
> 
> * παρ. 117



Ανάμεσα στον Ηρόδοτο και τον Παυσανία όμως φύτρωσε η μπούρδα με το φωτόσπαθο, ξαναλέω. Εκεί είναι το ελληνογκαγκά ζουμί, στο φωτεινό όπλο του Εχετλαίου. Ήρωας με φωτόσπαθο δεν υπάρχει στον Ηρόδοτο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2013)

Ε, ναι, κάπου θα έπρεπε να είχε ξεπεταχτεί η μπούρδα.


----------



## skam (Sep 12, 2013)

Έκανα μια προσπάθεια να μαζέψω μερικές συμβουλές ή μάλλον κανόνες, που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν κάποιον να βάλει μερικά πράγματα σε μια σειρά ώστε να αποφεύγει την γλωσσική μυθολογία. Αν το θέλει φυσικά....
Είχα δει τρία κείμενα σχετικά που με είχε παραπέμψει μέλος, αλλά αυτά ήταν Κινέζικα για μένα και λίγο ζουμί έβγαλα. 
Στην προσπάθειά μου αυτή χρησιμοποίησα και στοιχεία από όσα μου προμήθευσαν μέλη του φόρουμ. Ελπίζω να τα χρησιμοποίησα σωστά και να μην ανέπτυξα και εγώ κανένα μύθο....
Για να μην φορτώσω το νήμα, δεν κάνω ανάρτηση εδώ του κειμένου, αλλά βάζω μια παραπομπή σε ένα blog που αρχειοθετώ κατά διαστήματα σκέψεις. http://orestisrados.blogspot.gr/2013/09/blog-post.html
Αν φυσικά θέλετε ευχαρίστως τα μεταφέρω και εδώ. 
Θα ήμουν υπόχρεος σε όποιον κάνει τον κόπο να ρίξει μια ματιά, και διπλά υπόχρεος σε όποιον διορθώσει καμιά κοτσάνα ή μου δώσει συμβολή να συμπληρώσω κάτι που θεωρεί σημαντικό, μια και σίγουρα και κάποιες κοτσάνες θα έχω γράψει και πολλά θα ξέχασα. 
Αν κάποιος έχει την όρεξη και την γνώση να γράψει κάτι σχετικό, αλλά πιο ολοκληρωμένο και τεκμηριωμένο, θα χαρώ να το χρησιμοποιώ σε συζητήσεις για τη γλώσσα.

Παρακαλώ κατανόηση, η σχέση μου με την έκθεση ιδεών και το θέμα, είναι ανάλογη με την σχέση μου με την κβαντομηχανική.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2013)

Διάβασα πολύ βιαστικά τις σημειώσεις σου (αυτές τις μέρες όλα τα κάνω βιαστικά) και με ενόχλησαν μόνο ένα ορθογραφικό (ποιο αργό), ένα γραμματικό (έχουν ήδη παράγει) και ένα πραγματολογικό (δεν θεωρώ τον Μπαμπινιώτη _ακραίο_ γλωσσολόγο). Σε γενικές γραμμές πιστεύω ότι μας έβαλες τα γυαλιά που έκατσες και μάζεψες αυτά τα σημεία. Κάποια μέρα θα εκμεταλλευτώ τη λίστα σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2013)

Όταν λέει _ακραίο_, υποψιάζομαι ότι αναφέρεται στις συντηρητικές του απόψεις περί της ελληνικής (τρισχιλιετής συνέχεια, κινδυνολογίες για την σύγχρονη γλώσσα, κτλ) και στην τάση καθαρολογίας και εμμονής στην ετυμολογική ορθογράφηση.


----------



## skam (Sep 12, 2013)

Ούτε και εμένα μου αρέσει η διατύπωσή μου, αλλά δεν έβρισκα κάτι κατάλληλο για τα όσα αναφέρει ο Hellegennes.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2013)

Επιμέλεια στα γρήγορα — και δεν κουνάω το δάχτυλο, αλλά προσπαθώ να βοηθήσω στη βελτίωση της εικόνας του κειμένου, γιατί πολλοί (ιδίως οι κακόπιστοι), όταν τους δείχνεις το φεγγάρι, κοιτάνε το δάχτυλο επειδή δεν θέλουν να δουν το φως:

υπάρχουν ένα σορό > υπάρχουν ένα σωρό
Γενικά ότι γράφω > Γενικά ό,τι γράφω
Η αλλαγή συνίσταται, σε αλλαγή της μορφής των λέξεων > Η αλλαγή συνίσταται σε αλλαγή της μορφής των λέξεων
Η αλλαγές δεν είναι κακές ή καλές > Οι αλλαγές δεν είναι κακές ή καλές
Αυτές δεν αλλάζουν προφανώς. > Αυτές δεν αλλάζουν, προφανώς.
εάν έχει σαν μόνο εφόδιο μα μητρική > εάν έχει σαν μόνο εφόδιο μια μητρική 
έχοντας μάθει μονο την γλώσσα > έχοντας μάθει μόνο τη γλώσσα 
Οι γλώσσες εκτός του ότι δεν χωρίζονται σε ανώτερες και κατώτερες, δεν έχουν και συγκεκριμένο αριθμό λέξεων.> Οι γλώσσες, εκτός του ότι...
ο χρήστης της, θα πρέπει > ο χρήστης της θα πρέπει 
αλλά τον ομιλητών που της μιάς έχουν ήδη > αλλά των ομιλητών που της μιας έχουν ήδη 
την φύση της γλώσσα τους. > τη φύση της γλώσσας τους. 
σε κάποιο τομέα τότε η γλώσσα τους  > σε κάποιο τομέα, τότε η γλώσσα τους 
αρχικά η λέξη, στερείται ενδιαφέροντος > αρχικά η λέξη στερείται ενδιαφέροντος 
της πολιτικής αυτής, δεν βρίσκει "βήμα"  > της πολιτικής αυτής δεν βρίσκει βήμα (δεν είναι μεταφορικό το βήμα, από το βήμα του βαδίσματος). Εκείνη η πρόταση θέλει λίγη προσοχή στη σύνταξη ή να σπάσει κάπως για να γίνει κατανοητή.
γραμματική) αν και φέρνουν ανατριχίλα σε μερικούς, αποτελούν > γραμματική), αν και φέρνουν ανατριχίλα σε μερικούς, αποτελούν 
Τα ποιο πάνω όμως > Τα πιο πάνω όμως 
Η ιστορική ορθογραφία, επιλέγεται σχεδόν  > Η ιστορική ορθογραφία επιλέγεται σχεδόν 
κάποιο απαραβίαστο κανόνα > κάποιον απαραβίαστο κανόνα (το -ν εδώ δεν είναι απαραβίαστος κανόνας, είναι ευφωνικό)
Για παράδειγμα η ορθογραφική αλλαγή που κατάργησε τις περισπωμένες, έγινε χωρίς προβλήματα > Για παράδειγμα, η ορθογραφική αλλαγή που κατάργησε τις περισπωμένες έγινε χωρίς προβλήματα
λέξης και έννοιας, αποτελεί > λέξης και έννοιας αποτελεί 
Πότε μια γλώσσα πεθαίνει, μα φυσικά > Πότε μια γλώσσα πεθαίνει; Μα φυσικά 
Μέχρι τότε παραλλάσσει σε νέες συνεχώς μορφές > Μέχρι τότε παραλλάσσεται συνεχώς σε νέες μορφές
την μια γλώσσα από την άλλη, δεν είναι το > τη μια γλώσσα από την άλλη δεν είναι το 
πολύ ποιο αργούς ρυθμούς. > πολύ πιο αργούς ρυθμούς.
συγκολλητική της δομή αν την αλλάξει ποτέ. > συγκολλητική της δομή, αν την αλλάξει ποτέ. 
πολυπλοκότητα δεν βαρύνει ιδιαίτερα του φυσικούς της ομιλητές, αλλά μάλλον δυσκολεύει όσους μη φυσικούς, τη μαθαίνουν. > πολυπλοκότητα δεν βαρύνει ιδιαίτερα τους φυσικούς της ομιλητές, αλλά μάλλον δυσκολεύει όσους μη φυσικούς τη μαθαίνουν. 
να τείνουν προς απλοποίηση χωρίς αυτό να θεωρείται > να τείνουν προς απλοποίηση, χωρίς αυτό να θεωρείται 

Όλα τα ? > ;
Το θηλυκό άρθρο (την, στην): θέλει τελικό -ν μόνο πριν από κ, π, τ, ξ, ψ, τσ, τζ, γκ, μπ, ντ.

Και μπράβο σου, skam, και καλή συνέχεια. :)

ΥΓ: Αν θέλεις, όταν θα το διαβάσεις και κάνεις τις όποιες αλλαγές, ειδοποίησέ με να σβήσω αυτό το ποστ. Δεν χρειάζεται να μείνει, ούτε στο νήμα ούτε γενικά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2013)

daeman, δεν εξαντλήθηκες να διορθώνεις όλη τη μέρα;




skam said:


> Ούτε και εμένα μου αρέσει η διατύπωσή μου, αλλά δεν έβρισκα κάτι κατάλληλο για τα όσα αναφέρει ο Hellegennes.



Θα μπορούσες να πεις ότι είναι ο πιο γνωστός συντηρητικός γλωσσολόγος. Ακραίο είναι το ότι έφτιαξε στο μεγάλο του λεξικό λήμματα με ορθογραφίες που δεν ισχύουν, με ομολογημένο σκοπό να τις επιβάλει. Στη λεξικογραφία αυτό θεωρείται ακραίο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> daeman, δεν εξαντλήθηκες να διορθώνεις όλη τη μέρα;
> ...



Όλη νύχτα θες να πεις, ε; Πριν νυχτώσει μίλησα; Δε μίλησα. 
Αυτά διορθώνονται εύκολα, με λίγη προσοχή και συνεργασία. Εντός θέματος, αυτό που προσπαθούν να αντικρούσουν να δούμε πώς θα διορθωθεί.


----------



## skam (Sep 13, 2013)

Οκ. Τα φρόντισα, εκτός του ότι δεν βρήκα το γραμματικό και το ορθογραφικό που είπε ο nickel
Άλλαξα και την αναφορά στον Μ. που έτσι και αλλιώς δεν μου άρεσε. 

Δύο παρατηρήσεις άσχετες με το νήμα. Το ? αντί του ; το χρησιμοποιώ γιατί σε κάποιες γραμματοσειρές και μάλιστα στην arial που βλέπω συνήθως στα φόρουμ, το ; δεν φαίνεται καλά. Τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου μάτια, δεν το ξεχωρίζω εύκολα από το ! και το :.
Η γραμματοσειρά εδώ μου επιτρέπει να τα διακρίνω αρκετά καλά. Όμως αυτό είναι μάλλον εξαίρεση. Οπότε προτιμώ το φραγγολεβαντίνικο ? αν και ξέρω ότι είναι λάθος. 
Για το ν συγνώμη αλλά στην δική μου γλώσσα, το βάζω και σε θέσεις που δεν θα έπρεπε σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες. Είναι ένας δικός μου σολοικισμός, θα δούμε αν θα επικρατήσει...... Όμως μια και το κείμενο αφορά την γλώσσα το διόρθωσα όπου είπε ο daeman. 
Με την ευκαιρία ευχαριστώ πολύ για την επιμέλεια, ο αυτόματος διορθωτής δεν ξέρει στίξη και αρκετές λέξεις του φεύγουν.

Ό,τι δεν χρειάζεται για το νήμα, από μεριάς μου ευχαρίστως να διαγραφεί.


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2013)

...
ΟΚ, πάσο για το τελικό -ν. Είπα τον κανόνα που επικρατεί, αλλά «στη γλώσσα σου» όπως λες, στο ιδιόγραφό σου, ξα σου (λέω ιδιόγραφο και όχι ιδιόλεκτο, γιατί δεν πιστεύω να τα προφέρεις κιόλας). Περίμενε λίγο, γιατί τώρα βλέπω μερικά άλλα. Της νύχτας τα καμώματά μου. Κάτσε να βραδιάσει, να τελειώσω τα επείγοντα και να το ξαναπεράσω ένα δεύτερο χέρι. Και μετά σβήνουμε τα άσχετα με το θέμα του νήματος ή τα γνέθουμε σ' ένα άλλο νηματάκι. :)


----------



## skam (Sep 13, 2013)

Μα τα προφέρω, το δοκίμασα όταν είδα πόσο συχνά τα διόρθωσες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2013)

skam said:


> Μα τα προφέρω, το δοκίμασα όταν είδα πόσο συχνά τα διόρθωσες.



Δηλαδή λες:

Μου την δίνει να με ξυπνάνε νωρίς την Δευτέρα;
Πού να σου την βάλω την βαλίτσα;
Ποιος μου την ζήτησε την θέση;
Την γυναίκα την νέα αλλά και την γριά πώς να την δαμάσεις;

και δεν σε κοιτάνε περίεργα; Βέβαια, υπάρχει και σχολή που λέει να τα γράφουμε αυτά τα ν αλλά να μην τα προφέρουμε. (Προφανώς, για να μην πονοκεφαλιάζουμε πότε χρειάζεται το ν και πότε όχι. Εμένα μ’ αρέσει να πονοκεφαλιάζω.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 13, 2013)

Εγώ, πάντως, τα προφέρω πολύ συχνά, αλλά όχι πάντα. Εξαρτάται και από την λέξη, την ταχύτητα εκφοράς κ.α.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δηλαδή λες:
> 
> Μου την δίνει να με ξυπνάνε νωρίς την Δευτέρα;
> Πού να σου την βάλω την βαλίτσα;
> ...


Νίκελ, θα το ξαναπώ για πολλοστή φορά: Το τελικό νι κάποιοι το λέμε ή το παραλείπουμε ΑΣΧΕΤΩΣ τού στανικού κανόνα. Πάρ' το απόφαση. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2013)

...
Δεύτερο χέρι:

συνιστώ θερμά σε κάθε ένα να διαβάσει > συνιστώ θερμά στον καθένα να διαβάσει ή η δική μου προτίμηση που παρακάμπτει τον σκόπελο, από την άλλη όμως και την αρχή των ελάχιστων αλλαγών: συνιστώ θερμά σε όλους να διαβάσουν 
(δες και το νήμα κάθε – καθένας – καθετί)
ο ποιο γνωστός συντηρητικός γλωσσολόγος > ο πιο γνωστός συντηρητικός γλωσσολόγος 
(πρακτικό μνημονικό βοήθημα για τη διάκριση _ποιο _(αντωνυμία) ή _πιο _(επίρρημα): ρωτάμε ή αναφέρουμε ερώτηση; => _ποιο _/ συγκρίνουμε; => _πιο_. Με την ευκαιρία, για την άλλη σχετική διάκριση [_ποιον _ή _ποιόν_] τα λέει ο Νίκελ σ' εκείνο το ποστ, στο νήμα Ποιο ή ποιό από τα δυο ή δυό (ή δύο); Απαντήσεις σε ορθογραφικές απορίες.)
 (ναι λιγότερες) >  (ναι, λιγότερες)
Εξ ίσου και η Ν.Ε. Ως προς την Αγγλική. > Εξίσου και η Ν.Ε. ως προς την Αγγλική. 
(Ξέρω, για το κεφαλαίο στο _ως _φταίει η αυτόματη διόρθωση του Word.)
μπάμ και άλλες... > μπαμ και άλλες...

Μπαμ και κάτω. Καλό βόλι, skam. ;) 

Ορθογραφικά και γραμματικά μόνο, κι αυτά χαλαρά, έτσι; Αν το έγραφα εγώ, μπορεί μερικά να τα έγραφα αλλιώς (μια διαδικασία που ίσως να μην τελειώσει ποτέ, ατέρμονη και πιθανόν μάταιη), αλλά τότε δεν θα ήταν το δικό σου κείμενο, κι εγώ δεν θα έκανα επιμέλεια αλλά προδοσία. Ή πιο κομψά «θα έδειχνα υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο», κοινώς «θα το παράκανα στο μεταξόμπλιασμα».


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2013)

Πολύ καλό!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2013)

Νέας κοπής μύθος (επειδή παραπονιόσασταν ότι συνέχεια αναμασώνται τα ίδια λερναία κλπ), σύμφωνα με τον οποίον ο Τόλκιν κοπιπάστωσε Πλάτωνα: http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/499455-το-δακτυλίδι-των-χομπιτ-ήταν-μύθος-του-πλάτωνα-κ/?p=52635193.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2013)

Υποθέσεις έχουν γίνει και για το δαχτυλίδι των Νίμπελουνγκ, τις οποίες διέψευσε ο Τόλκιν γράφοντας στον εκδότη του: «Both rings were round, and there the resemblance ceases». Για τη σχέση με το δαχτυλίδι του Γύγη, η Wikipedia γράφει:

The One Ring from J. R. R. Tolkien's _The Hobbit_ and _The Lord of the Rings_ grants invisibility to its wearer but corrupts its owner. Although there is speculation[5] that Tolkien was influenced by Plato's story, a search on "Gyges" and "Plato" in his letters and biography provides no evidence that such an influence actually existed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Ring
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_of_Gyges
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_of_the_Nibelung


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2013)

Μα και η Βικιπαίδεια αναφέρεται στο ενδεχόμενο να ΕΠΗΡΕΑΣΤΗΚΕ από την ιστορία τού Γύγη — το οποίο, την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, απέχει παρασάγγας από το να ΚΟΠΙΠΑΣΤΩΣΕ την ιστορία τού Γύγη.


----------



## Earion (Sep 16, 2013)

Κι αν σας πω εγώ ότι ο Πλάτωνας εμπνεύστηκε από τον Ηρόδοτο, που κι εκείνος βασίστηκε σε πανάρχαιους λαϊκούς μύθους για μαγικά δαχτυλίδια, τι θα πείτε;

Αξίζει να διαβάσουμε το ενδιαφέρον αυτό σημείωμα*: Ο "άρχοντας των δαχτυλιδιών" στον "θησαυρό της ελληνικής γλώσσας" (TLG)*, και να θυμηθούμε ότι οι παγκόσμιοι λαϊκοί μύθοι (folk tales) είναι μια ακένωτη δεξαμενή από την οποία ρουφά χυμούς η λογοτεχνία των επώνυμων δημιουργών, αρχής γενομένης από τον παππού Όμηρο. Τα έχουμε πει άλλωστε κι εδώ.

Το μαγικό δαχτυλίδι: λαϊκός μύθος υπ' αρ. 560 κατά Aarne-Thompson (της ευρύτερης κατηγορίας Magic Objects : AT 560-649)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2013)

E ναι! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2013)

Βέβαια η ιστορία του Τόλκιν δεν είναι για ένα δαχτυλίδι που σε κάνει αόρατο. Μιλάει για ένα δαχτυλίδι που χρησιμοποιήθηκε από έναν σκοτεινό άρχοντα για να ελέγχει τα υπόλοιπα δαχτυλίδια που ο ίδιος έφτιαξε και μέσω αυτών να ελέγχει τους λαούς του κόσμου, κτλ, κτλ. Το ότι σε κάνει αόρατο δεν είναι καν η βασική του ιδιότητα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2013)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, είναι η βασική (για να μην πώ η μόνη) του ιδιότητα στο Χόμπιτ. Ο Άρχοντας των Δαχτυλιδιών ακολούθησε περίπου είκοσι χρόνια αργότερα, και εκεί εμφανίζεται πρώτη φορά η παντοδυναμία του δαχτυλιδιού: έλεγχος των άλλων δαχτυλιδιών, σχεδόν αδύνατον να καταστραφεί κλπ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, δεν υπάρχει παρθενογένεση, όπως λέει και ο Εάριος.

Συζητούσα με μια εκλεκτή παρέα πρόσφατα για τους λαϊκούς μύθους και θρύλους, με αφορμή ένα βουνό σε νησί των Κυκλάδων από όπου υποτίθεται ότι πετούν τους γέρους όταν αρχίσουν να αποτελούν βάρος για την οικογένειά τους. Δεν επιβεβαιώνεται πουθενά αυτή η ιστορία, ωστόσο δεν αποκλείεται πράγματι κάποια στιγμή, έστω και στην αρχαιότητα, να ήταν αληθινή, όπως είναι σε άλλα μέρη της υφηλίου. Επιζεί δηλαδή η αφήγηση με τη μορφή λαϊκού θρύλου, ενώ χάνονται στο χρόνο τα ίχνη της γέννησής της.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2013)

Πρόσεξε όμως, Palavra, εδώ τι λαθροχειρία έγινε: Μια λέκτορας κλασικής φιλολογίας γράφει ένα άρθρο για το δαχτυλίδι του Γύγη, και περιλαμβάνει σε αυτό αναφορές των έργων που η ίδια πιστεύει πως η συγκεκριμένη ιστορία ενέπνευσε (χωρίς καμία μνεία στον Τόλκιν). Έρχεται δυόμισι χρόνια μετά το defencenet και κοτσάρει μπροστά απ' το άρθρο ότι ο Τόλκιν κοπιπάστωσε τον Πλάτωνα, κάνοντάς το με τρόπο τέτοιον που οι αναγνώστες να νομίζουν πως στο συμπέρασμα αυτό καταλήγει η λέκτορας. Δηλαδή έχουμε την κλασική περίπτωση δημιουργίας ενός μύθου: Ξεκινάμε με στοιχεία αλήθειας αλλά τα προεκτείνουμε, συνθέτουμε, διασυνδέουμε ή διαμορφώνουμε έτσι ώστε τελικώς να καταλήξουμε σε κάτι αρκετά διαφορετικό, και μάλιστα κάτι που ποτέ δεν είπε ή έγραψε αυτός στον οποίον το αποδίδουμε (δηλ. στην περίπτωσή μας η Ιωάννα Μπισκιτζή).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2013)

Ναι, ναι, δεν αμφισβήτησα αυτό. Εξάλλου, πολύ συχνά συμβαίνει να παραποιείται περιεχόμενο με τέτοιο τρόπο, και το defencenet νομίζω ότι το έχει παρακάνει.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 16, 2013)

Υπάρχει ακόμα άνθρωπος που να παίρνει στα σοβαρά το ντιφένσνετ; Ειλικρινά απορώ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, είναι η βασική (για να μην πώ η μόνη) του ιδιότητα στο Χόμπιτ.



Καλά θυμάσαι, αρχικά μόνο αυτήν την ιδιότητα έχει.



bernardina said:


> Υπάρχει ακόμα άνθρωπος που να παίρνει στα σοβαρά το ντιφένσνετ; Ειλικρινά απορώ...



Σημασία δεν έχει αν το παίρνει κανείς σοβαρά, σημασία έχει που κανείς δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα για να σταματήσει αυτή η ιστορία. Να βγει ρε παιδί μου ένας επίσημος φορέας της εκπαίδευσης, κάποια οργάνωση, κάποιο ίδρυμα, να κατακράξει την περίπτωσή του. Αν οι κρατικοί φορείς επιδείκνυαν αντίστοιχο ζήλο με αυτόν που έδειξαν στο κλείσιμο σελίδων που ενοχλούσαν την εκκλησία ή τον Λιακόπουλο (Παστίτσιος, blogme*), θα είχαμε ήδη κάποια αντίδραση, έναν αντίλογο, κάποιος που να δώσει λίγο προσοχή στο ζήτημα τέλος πάντων (δεν εννοώ να το κλείσουν, εννοώ να γράψει κάποιος κάτι, μια προειδοποίηση ρε αδερφέ).


* το οποίο είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να κλείσει το blogme, να χάσει την δουλειά του ο δημιουργός, του Αντώνης Τσιπρόπουλος, να τραβιέται στα δικαστήρια 7 χρόνια (μόλις φέτος αθωώθηκε) και να τολμάμε εν έτει 2013 να συνεχίζουμε δίκες με αυτεπάγγελτες κατηγορίες με πανηλίθιους νόμους περί άσεμνων δημοσιευμάτων. Ε, όχι, δεν το δέχομαι ρε φίλε, βγαίνω απ' τα ρούχα μου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2013)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περιπτωση αρμόδια για τη φασαρία που λες, Έλλη, είναι η συγγραφέας του αρχικού άρθρου.


----------



## Earion (Sep 16, 2013)

Μα κάτι μου θυμίζουν όλ' αυτά...



Earion said:


> Τέλος θα κρατούσα μια ωραία και αναπαυτική καρέκλα για τον Βάγκνερ, θα ήμουν πολύ περιποιητικός απέναντί του, για να μην τον πιάσουν τα νεύρα του, και λίγο μετά θα έφερνα στο τραπέζι να του συστήσω τον Τζ. Ρ. Ρ. Τόλκιν. Ο δεύτερος θα έχει την υποχρέωση να εξηγήσει στον πρώτο ότι ΔΕΝ του κατάκλεψε τις ιδέες του για δαχτυλίδια και νάνους, αλλά ότι επρόκειτο για ανυστερόβουλο δανεισμό λογοτεχνικών προτύπων, πάνω στον οποίο πάτησε για να προχωρήσει στην οικοδόμηση ενός ολόκληρου μυθολογικού σύμπαντος.



Αλλά τώρα είναι καιρός να στραφούμε σε σοβαρότερα θέματα. Και, καθώς η Λεξιλογία είναι δεδηλωμένα χώρος μελετητών και θαυμαστών του Τόλκιν, νομίζω πως δεν θα ήταν εκτός θέματος μια οξυδερκής (κατά τη γνώμη μου) ανάλυση του έργου του. Σας επισυνάπτω λοιπόν τρία σύντομα σημειώματα από κάποιον που υπογράφει με το ψευδώνυμο Σπένγκλερ (το πραγματικό του όνομα είναι Ντέιβιντ Γκόλντμαν), ο οποίος επιχειρει μια _ιδεολογική_, όχι φιλολογική, ανατομία του Τόλκιν, προβάλλοντάς τον ακριβώς σε αντιπαράθεση με τον Βάγκνερ.

The 'Ring' and the remnants of the West (January 11, 2003)
Tolkien's Ring: when immortality is not enough (January 5, 2004)
Tolkien's Christianity and the pagan tragedy (April 24, 2007)

Τα τρία κείμενα δεν είναι εύκολα. Περιέχουν κάθε τόσο αναφορές στις υποθέσεις των έργων του Τόλκιν, χρήσιμες πιθανόν για όποιον θα ήθελε να παρακολουθήσει από πολύ κοντά το ξετύλιγμα της κριτικής σκέψης του συγγραφέα τους, αλλά βαρετά για όσους τα ξέρουν, όπως επίσης και για όσους δεν τα ξέρουν και δεν έχουν κανάνα λόγο να τα μάθουν. Προσπεράστε τις παραγράφους αυτές. Προσπεράστε επίσης τις προεκτάσεις, τις «ουρές» που αφήνει ο «Σπένγκλερ», που έχει την πολιτική του ατζέντα, την ορισμένη από τις συνθήκες της εποχής (που τις υποψιάζεστε από τις ημερομηνίες). Θα συνιστούσα να τα διαβάσετε Κυριακή πρωί με καθαρό κεφάλι.


----------



## skam (Sep 30, 2013)

Διάβαζα ένα άρθρο του A. Kωνσταντινίδη που μάζεψε τις λέξεις της Αγγλικής γλώσσας που έχουν Ελληνική καταγωγή. Νομίζω ότι δικαιούται μια μικρή θέση ανάμεσα στα κεφάλια του Λερναίου.
http://www.neolaia.de/2opseis/DaneiaeeU/periodiko11/AePooa/aepooa.html

Υπάρχει κανένας που να έχει ασχοληθεί με εκείνο το λεξικό με τις εκατόν τόσες χιλιάδες λέξεις;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2013)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ελληνογενών-λέξεων-στο-λεξιλόγιο-της-Αγγλικής


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2013)

skam said:


> Διάβαζα ένα άρθρο του A. Kωνσταντινίδη που μάζεψε τις λέξεις της Αγγλικής γλώσσας που έχουν Ελληνική καταγωγή. Νομίζω ότι δικαιούται μια μικρή θέση ανάμεσα στα κεφάλια του Λερναίου.
> http://www.neolaia.de/2opseis/DaneiaeeU/periodiko11/AePooa/aepooa.html
> 
> Υπάρχει κανένας που να έχει ασχοληθεί με εκείνο το λεξικό με τις εκατόν τόσες χιλιάδες λέξεις;



Το έχω το λεξικό και το χρησιμοποιώ ενίοτε. Δεν είναι αποκυήματα φαντασίας τα όσα γράφει στο άρθρο που αναφέρεις, αν και μερικά είναι αχρείαστες υπερβολές και λάθη («Διατηρούν την προφορά του ω») ή και ύποπτες στατιστικές («Στο Merrian Webster, το πληρέστερο σήμερα αμερικανικό λεξικό, σε σύνολο 166.724 λέξεων η συμμετοχή σε αμιγείς ελληνικές λέξεις είναι 42.914(!!)» — μα το Webster's έχει 470.000 λήμματα!). Τέλος πάντων, για τα στατιστικά μπορούμε να τα βρούμε. Υπάρχουν κι άλλες πηγές για όποιους θέλουν να παίζουν με νούμερα. 

Το πρόβλημά μου με το τεράστιο αυτό έργο ζωής του Κωνσταντινίδη είναι η ιδεολογική του βάση. Θα ήταν πολύ πιο χρήσιμο (αν και τρεις φορές μεγαλύτερο) αν δεν έμενε στο «αμιγώς ελληνικές». Έτσι δεν προσφέρει καμιά βοήθεια εκεί που έχουμε ελληνικές λέξεις ανάμικτες με λατινικές. Το πρόβλημα δεν το έχω με το television, αλλά με πιο δύσκολους όρους της βιολογίας. Ξέρω πάντως ότι το έργο που ζητάω στο μέγεθος που το ζητάω δεν είναι δουλειά ενός ανθρώπου.


----------



## skam (Sep 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το έχω το λεξικό και το χρησιμοποιώ ενίοτε. Δεν είναι αποκυήματα φαντασίας τα όσα γράφει στο άρθρο που αναφέρεις, αν και μερικά είναι αχρείαστες υπερβολές και λάθη ...........


Το ξέρω. Για αυτό έγραψα "μικρή θέση".

Πάντως δεν με ξένισαν οι υπερβολές και τα λάθη τόσο που επισημάνεις, όσο οι εκτιμήσεις για τα αίτια των δανείων. (Οι πρώτες τέσσερις από τις πέντε)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τέλος πάντων, για τα στατιστικά μπορούμε να τα βρούμε. Υπάρχουν κι άλλες πηγές για όποιους θέλουν να παίζουν με νούμερα.


Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3789-Λατινικά-vs-Ελληνικά!-Ποιος-νικάει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2013)

skam said:


> Πάντως δεν με ξένισαν οι υπερβολές και τα λάθη τόσο που επισημάνεις, όσο οι εκτιμήσεις για τα αίτια των δανείων. (Οι πρώτες τέσσερις από τις πέντε)


Το Α ισχύει. Μπόλικο έτοιμο λεξιλόγιο, μαζί με το σώμα γνώσεων που το συνόδευε (ή αντιστρόφως) και μεστούς και σαφείς ορισμούς. Τα άλλα είναι τριτεύοντα.


----------



## skam (Sep 30, 2013)

> http://www.neolaia.de/2opseis/DaneiaeeU/periodiko11/AePooa/aepooa.html
> O πρώτος λόγος προτίμησης είναι αναμφισβήτητα ο πλούτος των λημμάτων της. Ένας πλούτος που παρέχει στο άτομο τη δυνατότητα να επιλέγει μεταξύ πολλών συνωνύμων,
> προκειμένου να εκφραστεί με επάρκεια και εννοιολογική ακρίβεια.


Ως προς το μπόλικο και έτοιμο λεξιλόγιο καμιά αντίρρηση. Όμως αυτό δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα του πλούτου των λημμάτων της γλώσσας και της εννοιολογικής ακρίβειας που επιτρέπει η γλώσσα, όπως νομίζω ότι αφήνει να εννοηθεί το κείμενο.
Αλλά μάλλον του πέμπτου λόγου που αναφέρει και που (ίσως με άλλη διατύπωση) είναι γενικά παραδεκτός:


> Πέμπτος και ίσως κυριότερος λόγος είναι ότι από τον τόπο αυτόν πέρασαν κάποια φωτεινά και προικισμένα μυαλά που έθεσαν τις βάσεις του πολιτισμού, των επιστημών και ασχολήθηκαν με θέματα που είχαν και έχουν καθολικό και διαχρονικό ενδιαφέρον για τον άνθρωπο.


Η πολιτισμική κυριαρχία των αρχαίων Ελλήνων αποτέλεσε τον καθοριστικό παράγοντα για την δημιουργία του λεξιλογίου της αρχαίας Ελληνικής και του σώματος γνώσεων που γράφτηκαν σε αυτήν. Ενώ η συγκριτική "έλλειψη" άλλων γλωσσών, καθορίστηκε από την έλλειψη ανάλογης πολιτισμικής δυναμικής (εννοείται και παραγωγικής - στρατιωτικής - οικονομικής).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 1, 2013)

Το έργο του Κωνσταντινίδη το υπονομεύει ο ίδιος με αυτά που γράφει. Πολλά απ' αυτά μού φαίνονται εκ του πονηρού, όπως αυτό:

[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Tο 58% της ονοματολογίας των ζώων αποτελείται από ελληνικές λέξεις ή ελληνογενείς και το 42% από όλες τις άλλες γλώσσες του κόσμου[/SIZE][/FONT].

Προσωπικά αυτό το βρίσκω ανέντιμο, γιατί αυτές οι "όλες οι άλλες γλώσσες" είναι η εξής μία: τα λατινικά. Δεν είναι 50% ελληνικά και 50% όλες οι άλλες γλώσσες, είναι 50-50 ελληνικά με λατινικά. Κι αυτό για ιστορικούς λόγους, η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των ονομασιών που ακολουθεί την διωνυμική ονοματολογία, χρησιμοποιεί ελληνικές και λατινικές ρίζες. Σπανιότερα έχουμε τοπωνυμικές και ανθρωπωνυμικές ρίζες και ακόμα πιο σπάνια έχουμε συμμετοχή άλλων γλωσσών.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2013)

Ας υπενθυμίσουμε ότι η γλώσσα (το τυπικό) της ονοματολογίας είναι η λατινική — ούτε η ελληνική ούτε η αγγλική. Όμως, εκεί που η Αρχαία Ελληνική έχει τα εγγόνια να φωνάζουν κάθε τόσο «Ζει η γιαγιά!», η Λατινική έχει πολλά εγγόνια, που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να πουν ότι πέθανε η γιαγιά, χωρίς να παραγνωρίζουν τη σημαντική κληρονομιά που τους άφησε.


----------



## skam (Nov 9, 2013)

Ψάχνω να βρω αν υπάρχει κανένας που να σχολίασε την "επίκληση του Ελληνικού αλφάβητου". Θυμόμουν οτι υπήρχε στο νήμα, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω. Μήπως υπάρχει παραπομπή στο φόρουμ ή αλλού;



> "ΑΛ ΦΑ, ΒΗ ΤΑ ΓΑ! ΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΕΛ ΤΑ ΕΨ ΙΛΩΝ. ΣΤΗ ΙΓΜΑ (ΙΝΑ) ΖΗ ΤΑ, Η ΤΑ, ΘΗ ΤΑ ΙΩΤΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΑΛΛΑΝ ΔΑ. (ΙΝΑ) ΜΗ ΝΥΞ Η, Ο ΜΙΚΡΟΝ (ΕΣΤΙ), ΠΥΡΟΣ (ΔΕ) ΙΓΜΑ ΤΑΦΗ ΕΨ ΙΛΩΝ, ΦΥ(ΟΙ) ΨΥΧΗ, Ο ΜΕΓΑ (ΕΣΤΙ)".
> 
> Η επίκληση αυτή είναι καταγεγραμμένη από αιώνες στο υποσυνείδητο των Ελλήνων.
> Αμέσως πιο κάτω αποκαλύπτουμε την σημασία των λέξεων της προσευχής αυτής:
> ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2013)

Έχει ασχοληθεί στο παρελθόν και ο Σαραντάκος με αυτό, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Δες πόσο γελοίος είναι αυτός που το σκέφτηκε. Όχι μόνο η δήθεν επίκληση περιέχει ανύπαρκτες λέξεις, όχι μόνο αλλάζει σε υπερβολικό τρόπο τα γράμματα και χώνει αβέρτα συλλαβές, αλλά και πάλι δεν του φτάνει για να βγει ένα στοιχειώδες νόημα και βάζει εμβόλιμες λέξεις μέσα σε παρενθέσεις. Πέραν δηλαδή του ότι αυτά τα έψιλον, ύψιλον, όμικρον και ωμέγα ήρθαν αργότερα. Στο αρχικό αλφάβητο δεν λέγονταν έτσι. Και φυσικά αυτή είναι η τελευταία μορφή του αλφάβητου. Έχει μέσα γράμματα που αρχικά δεν υπήρχαν (τουλάχιστον όχι στα μη ιωνικά αλφάβητα) και έχει ξεχάσει γράμματα που αργότερα αφαιρέθηκαν (σαμπί, δίγαμμα, κόππα).


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Οτιδήποτε περιέχει τη φράση «καταγεγραμμένη από αιώνες στο υποσυνείδητο των Ελλήνων» αποτελεί διανοητική πορδή και είναι καλό να το πετάμε κατευθείαν στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων. Για τη διασκέδασή μας υπάρχουν πάμπολλα γιουτιουμπάκια.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2013)

Χειμαρρώδης και πάντα απολαυστικός, ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος καταρρίπτει γλωσσικούς μύθους με βολές κατά ριπάς. Λουξεμβούργο, 22/11/2013.

http://vimeo.com/80193729#

Να είχαν γράψει και τη συζήτηση...


----------



## sarant (Nov 26, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ. Την έχω γράψει σε ένα δημοσιογραφικό μαγνητοφωνάκι, αλλά μάλλον δεν θα ακούγονται οι ερωτήσεις.


----------



## Earion (Nov 26, 2013)

Ο Ντάνιελ Γουέμπστερ (1782--1852), δεινός ρήτορας και φιλέλληνας, ήταν Αμερικανός πολιτικός. Δεν είχε σχέση με τον Νώε Γουέμπστερ (1758--1843), συντάκτη του γνωστού λεξικού.


----------



## sarant (Nov 27, 2013)

Πράγματι. Ο Ντάνιελ ήταν που αναφέρθηκε από τον Πλεύρη.


----------



## Mindkaiser (Dec 21, 2013)

Από άρθρο του Πολύδωρα στην Καθημερινή, το οποίο επανέλαβε κατά τη χθεσινή ομιλία του στο κοινοβούλιο: "Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να ρίξει κανείς μια ματιά στο «ευαγγέλιο» της Γερμανικής ή και παγκόσμιας λογοτεχνίας, στον Φάουστ του Γκαίτε. Θα εύρισκε εκεί πως ο κατάλογος των ονομάτων θεών, ηρώων, τόπων και ανθρώπων, των πραγμάτων και ιδεών από τα Ελληνικά που χρησιμοποιεί ο Γκαίτε όχι απλώς ως εκφραστικά μέσα αλλά ως δομικά στοιχεία του αριστουργήματός του, είναι τόσο μακρύς όσο και ποιοτικός, ώστε να υποθέσει ότι χωρίς αυτή τη φλέβα χρυσού δεν θα μπορούσε να συνθέσει τον Φάουστ." Ξέρουμε τίποτα για την προέλευση της συγκεκριμένης θεωρίας, ή είναι εκτίμηση του Βύρωνος;


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2013)

Πού να ξέρει άνθρωπος τι είχε στο νου του ο κύριος Πολύδωρας; Προφανώς όλος ο δυτικός πολιτισμός θα ήταν διαφορετικός αν δεν είχε προηγηθεί ο ελληνικός. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα υπήρχε κάποιος άλλος πολιτισμός στη θέση του σημερινού πολιτισμού. Αν πάλι ήθελε ο Βύρωνας να πει ότι θα έπρεπε οι Γερμανοί να μας πληρώνουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα, σαν δικηγόρος ξέρει τη νομοθεσία για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και άρα ότι λέει κοτσάνες.


----------



## Themis (Dec 21, 2013)

Ο εγκέφαλος του Πολύδωρα είναι ένα χαοτικό σύστημα που έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά κάθε χαοτικού συστήματος: οδηγεί στο νομοτελειακά δοσμένο (ακροδεξιό στην περίπτωσή μας) τελικό αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2013)

...
*Το Πρόσωπο της Ημέρας: Ο Βύρωνας Πολύδωρας ψήφισε όχι και διαγράφτηκε *
Αυτά είναι τα Greatest Hits ενός απ' τους φαιδρότερους πολιτικούς της χώρας 

[...]






[...]

Πηγή: www.lifo.gr


Και από τα σχόλια:

Άρη ξέχασες την καλύτερη επιτυχία του (είπαμε πλασαριζόταν και σαν άνθρωπος των γραμμάτων) τότε που διόρθωσε τον Ελύτη: 

*Ο ευπρεπίσαντας τον Ελύτη
*
«Γρηγορείτε, Συνέλληνες! Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη.»


----------



## Mindkaiser (Jan 3, 2014)

Προσυπογράφω και τα τρία τελευταία σχόλια. Επειδή όμως εμφανίζεται από τα μέσα μαζικής εξημέρωσης ως λόγιος (τρομάρα του) της ακροδεξιάς, έχω αποκτήσει μια ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία στις φανφάρες του και τις ψάχνω λίγο παραπάνω απ' ό,τι τους αξίζει. Ιδιαίτερης αξίας γραπτό μνημείο ημιμάθειας, καθότι μνημονεύει έως και Τζιροπούλου, είναι το "Έλλην λόγος, ο Ευρωπαϊκός λόγος".


----------



## skam (Jan 24, 2014)

Συχνά απαντάω "φιλέλληνες" που ισχυρίζονται ότι η έκφραση "νεκρή γλώσσα" για τα αρχαία Ελληνικά είναι ανθελληνική και ψευδής άποψη, θα ήθελα να έχω κάνα δυο κείμενα, στην "τσέπη" και να τους ζητώ να τα εξηγήσουν. Δυστυχώς μια και το ίντερνετ είναι διαθέσιμο σχεδόν στον καθένα και η αναζήτηση εύκολη, αν πάρω κάποια που μπορούν να τα βρουν (για παράδειγμα από τον μικρό απόπλου που έχει αρκετά με μετάφραση) θα είναι σε θέση να μου τα εξηγήσουν εύκολα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Αν όμως δεν μπορούν να κάνουν αναζήτηση και δεν ξέρουν την προέλευση νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι φιλέλληνες θα ιδρώσουν αρκετά για να τα εξηγήσουν. Αν το εξηγήσουν......
Μια παράκληση λοιπόν, αν τυχόν κανείς έχει κάποιο κείμενο κατάλληλο με την μετάφρασή του, που δεν κυκλοφορεί στο ιντερνετ, ας μου το στείλει με π.μ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2014)

Δηλαδή, skam, ψάχνεις κάποια ιδιαίτερα δυσνόητα για τον σύγχρονο ομιλητή αρχαία κείμενα (με τις μεταφράσεις τους) ώστε να μπορείς να τα δείχνεις και να τους λες «ορίστε, τι λέει εδώ πέρα»;


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2014)

Κι εγώ αυτό που λέει ο Δόχτορας κατάλαβα, και μου φαίνεται ελαφρώς φλου. Πόσο πίσω θες να πάμε; Γιατί όσο πιο πίσω, τόσο πιο δυσνόητα (θεωρητικά). Κατά τ'άλλα και στα νεοελληνικά μπορεί να διαβάζεις κάτι και να μην καταλαβαίνεις γρυ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2014)

Προτείνω Όμηρο και να τους ζητάς μετάφραση επιτόπου. Όλοι διδαχθήκαμε Όμηρο κι αν τα αρχαία είναι η ίδια γλώσσα θα πρέπει να την καταλαβαίνουμε μια χαρά.


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2014)

Πίνδαρο, αν και είναι φάουλ.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 24, 2014)

Για να μην πάμε πολύ πίσω, λοιπόν, Πλωτίνο: ούτε οι σύγχρονοί του δεν θα τον καταλάβαιναν, μου φαίνεται. :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2014)

skam said:


> Συχνά απαντάω "φιλέλληνες" που ισχυρίζονται ότι η έκφραση "νεκρή γλώσσα" για τα αρχαία Ελληνικά είναι ανθελληνική και ψευδής άποψη, θα ήθελα να έχω κάνα δυο κείμενα, στην "τσέπη" και να τους ζητώ να τα εξηγήσουν.


Μεθοδολογικά πώς στέκει αυτό, πέρα απ' το να είναι απλώς ένα σοφιστικό τέχνασμα; Δηλαδή τι διαφορά θα 'χε αν τους δείξεις τσακωνικά ή ποντιακά ή κυπριακά και δεν τα καταλάβουν — θα 'χεις αποδείξει τίποτα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2014)

Καλημέρα κι αποδώ. Θα συμφωνήσω με το Ζαζ. Πρώτα απ' όλα, θα πρέπει να σου δώσουν, skam, τον ορισμό τους για τη «νεκρή γλώσσα». Αν διαφέρουν οι ορισμοί που δίνετε, δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο συζήτησης. Ας δούμε λοιπόν τον ορισμό της άλλης πλευράς και ας διευθετήσουμε το ζήτημα χωρίς να καταφεύγουμε σε τεχνάσματα. Είχαμε ένα μέλος που ήταν καθηγητής της σουμερικής. Αν αυτός σου μετέφραζε κείμενα της γλώσσας, θα είχαμε νεκρανάσταση της σουμερικής;


----------



## skam (Jan 24, 2014)

Καλή παρατήρηση. 
Εάν κάποιος μη Πόντιος δεν καταλαβαίνει τα Ποντιακά νομίζω πως είναι ένδειξη πως η μητρική του γλώσσα (ή όποια άλλη έχει διδαχθεί), αποτελούν αισθητά διαφοροποιημένες διαλέκτους ως προς τα Ποντιακά, χωρίς πάλι να αποκλείεται να είναι μια νεκρή γλώσσα. 
Οι Ελληνόφωνοι όμως που θεωρούν έγκλημα το να πει κανείς ότι τα αρχαία Ελληνικά είναι νεκρή γλώσσα, δεν τα διαχωρίζουν από τα νέα Ελληνικά, παρά ως προς ασήμαντα κατά την γνώμη τους στοιχεία. Θεωρούν ότι τα αρχαία Ελληνικά είναι μητρική τους γλώσσα, (ή και μητρική γλώσσα όλων των γλωσσών) ενώ οι λέξεις της αρχαίας διατηρούν την ίδια σημασία στην νέα Ελληνική. Υποθέτοντας ότι ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, θα πρέπει να είναι σε θέση να καταλάβουν τι γράφει ένα κείμενο χωρίς πολλή προσπάθεια, εφόσον δεν περιέχει κάποια δυσνόητα σημεία ή δεν απαιτεί ιδιαίτερες ιστορικές γνώσεις. 

Αν όμως δεν είναι σε θέση να καταλάβει κανείς ένα κείμενο στα αρχαία Ελληνικά παρά μετά από προσπάθεια, (ή και ίσως ακόμα και με προσπάθεια,) τότε δεν μιλάμε για μια γλώσσα γνωστή, αλλά για μια επαρκώς διαφοροποιημένη διάλεκτο ώστε να είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να γίνει κατανοητή χωρίς εκπαίδευση. 
Αν αυτή την διάλεκτο δεν μπορούν να την καταλάβουν και να την μιλήσουν οι χρήστες μιας γλώσσας που προέρχεται από αυτήν, είναι νομίζω σοβαρή ένδειξη ότι αυτή η γλώσσα δεν μιλιέται πουθενά. 

Εάν από *μια* τέτοια δοκιμασία κατέληγα σε ένα τελικό συμπέρασμα, συμφωνώ ότι θα ήταν σόφισμα. Όμως αυτό που κάνω είναι μια προσπάθεια να ελέγξω αν μια άλλη υπόθεση είναι σόφισμα. Δηλαδή αν η ύπαρξη πληθώρας λέξεων της αρχαίας Ελληνικής στην νέα Ελληνική, καθιστά την αρχαία ζωντανή γλώσσα και ταυτίζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό την νέα με την αρχαία, τότε υποθέτω πως θα πρέπει ένας ομιλητής της νέας Ελληνικής, να μπορεί εύκολα να κατανοήσει ένα κείμενο της αρχαίας χωρίς σκονάκι. Αν δεν μπορεί να το κάνει, κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την υπόθεσή.

nickel προφανώς μια περίπτωση δεν αποτελεί σοβαρή ένδειξη για το σύνολο. Αποτελεί όμως αξιόπιστη ένδειξη ότι για ένα συγκεκριμένο άτομο η συγκεκριμένη διάλεκτος δεν είναι μητρική του γλώσσα. Ένα βήμα την φορά.......


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2014)

Ωραία. Δεν ενδιαφέρει ο ορισμός της «νεκρής γλώσσας» ούτε χρειάζεται να συζητάτε με αυτόν τον όρο εφόσον οι άλλοι θεωρούν ότι η αρχαία είναι απλώς μια παλιότερη μορφή της ενιαίας και αδιαίρετης ελληνικής γλώσσας. Καμιά αντίρρηση — αρκεί να συμφωνήσουν ότι είναι μια μορφή με διαφορετική γραφή, στίξη, προφορά, γραμματική, κλίσεις, συντακτικό και σημασίες (στην περίπτωση πολλών λέξεων), και ότι δεν είναι κανενός η μητρική γλώσσα, δηλαδή η γλώσσα που άκουσε από τη μητέρα του. Πάντα με αυτά τα δεδομένα, ας δούμε για ποιο λόγο γίνεται η συζήτηση. Για τη διδασκαλία της αρχαίας; Για το αν θα πρέπει να της δώσουμε σύνταξη ή να την επισκεπτόμαστε στο νεκροταφείο; Ποια είναι η ουσία της συζήτησης;


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2014)

skam said:


> Δηλαδή αν η ύπαρξη πληθώρας λέξεων της αρχαίας Ελληνικής στην νέα Ελληνική, καθιστά την αρχαία ζωντανή γλώσσα και ταυτίζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό την νέα με την αρχαία...



Το συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα δεν έχει καμιά αξία. Κι εγώ έχω κληρονομήσει τη μύτη του παππού μου αλλά δεν ισχυρίστηκα ποτέ ότι αποτελώ απόδειξη ότι ζει ο παππούς μου. Επίσης, κάποιος καθηγητής της οικονομίας είχε ισχυριστεί, με παρόμοιο σκεπτικό, ότι τα αγγλικά είναι ελληνική διάλεκτος, αλλά δεν τον πήρε κανένας σοβαρός άνθρωπος στα σοβαρά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Μεθοδολογικά πώς στέκει αυτό, πέρα απ' το να είναι απλώς ένα σοφιστικό τέχνασμα; Δηλαδή τι διαφορά θα 'χε αν τους δείξεις τσακωνικά ή ποντιακά ή κυπριακά και δεν τα καταλάβουν — θα 'χεις αποδείξει τίποτα;



Μεθοδολογικά στέκει από την άποψη ότι είναι άλλη γλώσσα. Ομολογουμένως δεν στέκει ιδιαίτερα αν θέλεις να αποδείξεις ότι είναι νεκρή γλώσσα, αν και άτομα που καταλαβαίνουν τσακωνικά ή ποντιακά χωρίς να τα έχουν διδαχτεί σαν ξένη γλώσσα μπορείς να βρεις, ενώ άτομα με μητρική την αρχαία όχι. Αν δείξεις ποντιακά σε έναν μη Πόντιο, απλά αποδεικνύεις ότι τα ποντιακά είναι άλλη γλώσσα (ελληνική γλώσσα, αλλά άλλη κι όχι απλά διάλεκτος).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Μεθοδολογικά στέκει από την άποψη ότι είναι άλλη γλώσσα.


Τα ποντιακά, τα τσακωνικά, τα κυπριακά είναι όλα διάλεκτοι της ελληνικής γλώσσας, επομένως ο αφορισμός σου πως «μεθοδολογικά στέκει» είναι πλήρως έωλος. Επίσης, το ότι κάποιος δεν κατανοεί μία γλώσσα (ή μία διάλεκτο) δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη πως η συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα (ή διάλεκτος) δεν είναι μητρική κανενός — το ότι μια γλώσσα έχει πλέον πάψει να έχει φυσικούς ομιλητές είναι ένα στοιχείο το οποίο προκύπτει από άλλα δεδομένα.

*Edit - Mod's Note
*H συνέχεια αυτού του κλώνου της συζήτησης βρίσκεται στο οικείο νήμα εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4811-Γλώσσα-ή-διάλεκτος&p=210218&viewfull=1#post210218


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2014)

skam said:


> Αυτό που κάνω είναι μια προσπάθεια να ελέγξω αν μια άλλη υπόθεση είναι σόφισμα. Δηλαδή αν η ύπαρξη πληθώρας λέξεων της αρχαίας Ελληνικής στην νέα Ελληνική, καθιστά την αρχαία ζωντανή γλώσσα και ταυτίζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό την νέα με την αρχαία, τότε υποθέτω πως θα πρέπει ένας ομιλητής της νέας Ελληνικής, να μπορεί εύκολα να κατανοήσει ένα κείμενο της αρχαίας χωρίς σκονάκι. Αν δεν μπορεί να το κάνει, κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την υπόθεσή.


Το κακό, το _πάρα πολύ_ κακό, με ό,τι έχει να κάνει με τη γλώσσα και το πώς αντιμετωπίζεται στην Ελλάδα, είναι πως κάθε θέση που διατυπώνεται είτε είναι ήδη πολιτικά φορτισμένη είτε η υποδοχή της γίνεται με πολιτικά φορτισμένο τρόπο, skam· γι' αυτό και δεν μπορούμε τελικά να συνεννοηθούμε ούτε στα βασικά. Πάρε για παράδειγμα τα Old English: θα δεις πως χαρακτηρίζονται απλώς «η μορφή της αγγλικής γλώσσας την τάδε εποχή», χωρίς πολώσεις και φανατισμούς. Τα αρχαία ελληνικά θα μπορούσαν λοιπόν πολύ απλά να είναι «το σύνολο των μορφών που είχε η ελληνική γλώσσα τη δείνα εποχή», αλλά όχι — πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι είτε εντελώς ζωντανά είτε εντελώς νεκρά. Το ότι τα Old English μετεξελίχθηκαν και μπολιάστηκαν από του κόσμου τις επιδράσεις, δεν ενοχλεί κανέναν. Το ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά μετεξελίχθηκαν και μπολιάστηκαν από του κόσμου τις επιδράσεις πρέπει είτε να αποδεικνύει πως παρέμειναν ολοζώντανα είτε να αποδεικνύει πως πέθαναν πριν από πολλούς αιώνες· δεν υπάρχει μη-διπολική προσέγγιση — και καθένας απ' τους δύο αυτούς πόλους οικειοποιείται τη γλώσσα για να τη μετατρέψει σε πλατφόρμα προβολής/επιβολής των δικών του πολιτικών θέσεων, επιδιώξεων και εμμονών.

Σκέψου για παράδειγμα το πρώτο VW Golf (του 1974) και το τωρινό, το Mk7. Ίσως και να μην έχουν πάνω από 2% κοινά εξαρτήματα — και σίγουρα είναι πολύ λιγότερα απ' όσα έχει κρατήσει η Ελληνική Mk 2014 μ.Χ. απ' την Ελληνική Mk 314 π.Χ. Σημαίνει αυτό πως το σημερινό VW Golf δεν αποτελεί μετεξέλιξη όλων των Golf που προηγήθηκαν; Σημαίνει πως δεν έχει καμία σχέση; Όχι, σημαίνει απλώς πως προσαρμόστηκε ώστε να καλύπτει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο τις ανάγκες του σήμερα — κι ότι θα συνεχίσει να υφίσταται facelift, αναβαθμίσεις και βελτιώσεις, πολλές εκ των οποίων θα είναι επιδράσεις, αντιγραφές και υιοθετήσεις πραγμάτων που πρωτοσκέφτηκαν άλλοι. Όπως κάνουν κι οι γλώσσες.

Σκέψου και τη σχέση του Windows Server 2012 R2 με τα Windows 2000 Server. Μπορείς αν ξέρεις το ένα να κάνεις _τα πάντα_ και στο άλλο; Από έναν βαθμό και πέρα, μάλλον όχι — και θα χρειαστεί ν' ανατρέχεις κάθε τρεις και λίγο στη βιβλιογραφία αναφοράς, για να μην γίνει καμία πατάτα. Αποδεικνύει όμως αυτό πως το ένα δεν είναι μετεξέλιξη του άλλου; Όχι! Μπορεί κάποιος να ισχυριστεί πως δεν μπορείς να γίνεις αστέρι στο 2012 αν δεν γνωρίζεις προηγουμένως το 2000; Πάλι όχι — οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να γίνει υποχρεωτική η διδασκαλία της αρχαίας εκδοχής ως προαπαιτούμενο για να μάθεις την τρέχουσα· ωστόσο υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου κάποιοι θα επιδιώξουν να διδαχθούν και την αρχαία εκδοχή για να μπορούν να κατανοήσουν παλιά προγράμματα ή να υποστηρίξουν παλιά συστήματα — μέχρι εκεί, όμως.

Αλλά το πρόβλημα γεννιέται όταν η ένταξη και στοίχιση των ελληνόφωνων σε κάποια απ' τις δύο διπολικές προσεγγίσεις περί σχέσης αρχαίων και νέων ελληνικών είναι (ή εκλαμβάνεται ως) στίγμα πολιτικών θέσεων. Ε, εκεί είναι που σκοτωνόμαστε.


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2014)

:clap::clap::clap::upz::upz::up:
Εύγε Ζαζ!


----------



## Earion (Jan 25, 2014)

Κι από εμένα μπράβο, Ζάζουλα. Όμως δεν αντέχω στον πειρασμό να προτείνω κάτι γουστόζικο στον skam. Λοιπόν, skam, πήγαινε στου Σαραντάκου και διάβασε τη φοβερή πλάκα που κάνανε στο Μιστριώτη με το Ψολόεις κατουρίσας. Παρότι η λύση είναι προσβάσιμη στον καθένα, είμαι βέβαιος ότι λίγοι γνωρίζουν την υπόθεση, οπότε η έκπληξη είναι εξασφαλισμένη. Κι αν έπειτα από αυτό δεν κατουρηθούν όλοι στο γέλιο, αν δεν πνιγούν στα χάχανα όλες οι συζητήσεις, ε, τότε δεν αξίζει να συζητάς με ανθρώπους που τους λείπει το χιούμορ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2014)

Εγώ ήθελα να κάνω έναν κατάλογο των προσωπικών ή συλλογικών πολιτικών που κάνουν κάποιους να δίνουν στα γλωσσικά θέματα μια μη γλωσσική χροιά, π.χ. 


διδάσκουν αρχαία, άρα έχουν σαφέστατες οικονομικές σκοπιμότητες
από την κουλτούρα, ελληνική και διεθνή, έχουν μάθει να πιπιλίζουν μόνο δέκα στίχους του Ομήρου, οπότε μόνο με αυτά μπορούν να κάνουν φιγούρα
αφού δώσαμε γλώσσα και πολιτισμό στους άλλους, ας μας χαριστεί το χρέος και ας βγάλουν όλη την Ελλάδα σε τιμητική σύνταξη


Προσθέστε κι άλλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εγώ ήθελα να κάνω έναν κατάλογο των προσωπικών ή συλλογικών πολιτικών που κάνουν κάποιους να δίνουν στα γλωσσικά θέματα μια μη γλωσσική χροιά, π.χ.
> 
> 
> διδάσκουν αρχαία, άρα έχουν σαφέστατες οικονομικές σκοπιμότητες
> ...



Νομίζω ότι μόνο παρανοϊκοί επικαλούνται το τρίτο. Όμως πολύς κόσμος επικαλείται το πολύ λογικότερο "περιμένουμε περισσότερο σεβασμό για ιστορικούς λόγους". Μπορεί να μην είμαστε εμείς που θέσαμε τις βάσεις του δυτικού πολιτισμού, ήταν όμως οι άνθρωποι που έζησαν στον ίδιον τόπο πριν πολλούς αιώνες. Ιστορικά πιστεύω ότι θα μας έπρεπε περισσότερος σεβασμός, έστω μόνο γι' αυτό. Ο σεβασμός δεν συνεπάγεται υλικές παροχές.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Νομίζω ότι μόνο παρανοϊκοί επικαλούνται το τρίτο.


Το διατύπωσα κάπως υπερβολικά, αλλά κατά καιρούς κάποιοι (και ξένοι ανάμεσά τους) έχουν πει, μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου, ότι θα μπορούσαν να μας πληρώνουν οι Ευρωπαίοι ένα μικροποσό κάθε φορά που χρησιμοποιούν μια ελληνική λέξη στη γλώσσα τους (π.χ. η κυρία Ζέελινγκ). Ας αναζητήσουμε ωστόσο τη σύνδεση ανάμεσα σε δεξιές κορόνες για τη γλώσσα ταυτόχρονα με συνωμοσιολογία για το μνημόνιο, την πολιτική για την εξόντωση της χώρας ή της ελληνικής γλώσσας (Κίσιντζερ) και άλλα παρόμοια ευτράπελα. Τον σεβασμό θα μας συμφέρει να τον κερδίζουμε με αυτά που κάνουμε σήμερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 25, 2014)

Δεν κάνουμε σήμερα κάτι άξιο σεβασμού. Δεν έχουμε σοβαρή προσφορά στις τέχνες και τις επιστήμες και δεν προβλέπεται να αλλάξει η κατάσταση έτσι όπως είμαστε. Το να κάνεις αυτονόητες εκσυγχρονιστικές κινήσεις δεν σε κάνει περισσότερο σεβαστό, απλά ίσως χαλαρώνει την αυστηρότητα απέναντί σου. Κι εγώ θέλω να κερδίσουμε τον σεβασμό γι' αυτό που είμαστε κι όχι γι' αυτό που ήταν οι αρχαίοι κάτοικοι αυτού του τόπου.


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2014)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιό είναι το ζητούμενο, Νίκελ. 

Επίσης, αν το ζητούμενο είναι να γελάσουμε με τις ακρότητες των μεν ή των δε, τότε δεν ξεφεύγουμε από αυτά που είπε ο Ζάζουλας πιο πάνω, ότι δηλαδή δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε συζήτηση για τη γλώσσα χωρίς φόρτιση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2014)

Το ζητούμενο του #321; Αυτό που λέει. Να βρούμε ποιες εξηγήσεις βρίσκονται πίσω από τις μη επιστημονικές απόψεις. Δεν έχω απαίτηση για βαθύτατη ανάλυση· φτάνει μια γρήγορη αναφορά. Π.χ. είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάποιοι νοσταλγούν το πολυτονικό για λόγους καθαρά αισθητικούς. Τους αρέσουν οι περισπωμένες και οι ψιλοδασείες σαν ξόμπλια, σαν πλουμίδια, όχι για κάποια γλωσσική χρησιμότητά τους. Άλλο: Ενδέχεται κάποιος να θέλει το διπλό μ στον _κομμουνιστή_ επειδή διαβάζει μόνο Ριζοσπάστη.

Αν κάποιες εξηγήσεις βγάζουν γέλιο, θα φταίνε οι εξηγήσεις, όχι η συλλογή τους. Πιστεύω ωστόσο ότι γλωσσική συζήτηση δεν κάνεις με κάποιον που έχει επιλέξει τη θέση του για εξωγλωσσικούς λόγους. Χάνεις το σάλιο σου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2014)

Συχνά ταυτίζουμε τις προσωπικές μας απόψεις (για την κοινωνία, την πολιτική, τη γλώσσα) με το καλό της πατρίδας. Παύει να μας ενδιαφέρει η επιστημονικότητα των απόψεών μας. Μας αρκεί η βεβαιότητα ότι αυτό που πιστεύουμε εμείς είναι καλό για την πατρίδα. Αμέσως αμέσως, η διαφορετική άποψη γίνεται κακή για την πατρίδα, αντεθνική. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν ο φορέας της καταθέτει μια επιστημονική άποψη ή απλώς κάνει λάθος. Όχι, θεωρούμε ότι είναι προδότης επειδή εσκεμμένα και εν γνώσει του διαλέγει άποψη που (είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι) κάνει κακό στην πατρίδα.
Μέσα σε τέτοια ιδεοληπτικά σχήματα καίγονται μυαλά και άνθρωποι.

Ας περάσουμε στη διαστρέβλωση του Σεφέρη:
*Δυο κείμενα του Σεφέρη για τη γλώσσα (και λίγη ελληναράδικη κοπτοραπτική)*
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/01/26/seferisglossa/


----------



## bernardina (Jul 21, 2014)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο (που προσπαθεί να αποδείξει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να μάθει κανείς αγγλικά, αφού μπορεί να τα καταλάβει όλα... στα ελληνικά) έχει ξαναμπεί εδώ. Το βλέπω όμως να κυκλοφορεί πάλι ευρέως και θεώρησα ότι του αρμόζει μια αναφορά σ' αυτό το νήμα.

Δεν ξέρω --λάθος, _ξέρω_-- τι προσπαθεί να αποδείξει ο Dr John Kalaras που το συνέταξε. Ξέρω επίσης και τίνος τη δόξα εζήλωσε.
Πάντως έχει μεγάλη πλάκα η χρήση του _symptomatic_ με την έννοια του τυχαίου/συμπτωματικού στη φράση The genesis of classical drama was not symptomatic. Χαίρομαι που η γέννα ήταν χωρίς επιπλοκές, πυρετούς, εκλαμψίες και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια δυσάρεστα συμπτώματα. 
Κατά τ' άλλα, μύθους να 'χουμε να τρων κι οι κότες...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 21, 2014)

Πω, πω, τίγκα στην ψευδοφιλία το κείμενο. Καιρό είχα να διαβάσω τέτοια ασυναρτησία. Ξέρω και ελληνικά και αγγλικά, αλλά από το κείμενο μετά βίας βγάζω κάποια άκρη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2014)

> This article is written by Dr. John Kalaras, and it is published to demonstrate that one can write a sophisticated article by using exclusively words of Greek origin



Αυτό που δεν θέλουν να καταλάβουν είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να γράψεις _απλό, καθημερινό αγγλικό κείμενο_ χρησιμοποιώντας λέξεις ελληνικής προέλευσης. Και οι ζωντανές γλώσσες πατάνε πάνω στα απλά, καθημερινά κείμενα. Μοναδική παρηγοριά είναι ότι, αν, ο μη γένοιτο, πάψει κάποια στιγμή να υπάρχει η ελληνική γλώσσα (π.χ. επειδή ο ελληνικός χώρος θα παράγει μόνο υπηρεσίες τουρισμού για ξενόφωνους), στην αγγλική θα διατηρείται μεγάλο μέρος του ελληνικού λεξιλογίου.


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι αν το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο (που προσπαθεί να αποδείξει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να μάθει κανείς αγγλικά, αφού μπορεί να τα καταλάβει όλα... στα ελληνικά) έχει ξαναμπεί εδώ. Το βλέπω όμως να κυκλοφορεί πάλι ευρέως και θεώρησα ότι του αρμόζει μια αναφορά σ' αυτό το νήμα.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω --λάθος, _ξέρω_-- τι προσπαθεί να αποδείξει ο Dr John Kalaras που το συνέταξε. Ξέρω επίσης και τίνος τη δόξα εζήλωσε.
> Πάντως έχει μεγάλη πλάκα η χρήση του _symptomatic_ με την έννοια του τυχαίου/συμπτωματικού στη φράση The genesis of classical drama was not symptomatic. Χαίρομαι που η γέννα ήταν χωρίς επιπλοκές, πυρετούς, εκλαμψίες και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια δυσάρεστα συμπτώματα.
> Κατά τ' άλλα, μύθους να 'χουμε να τρων κι οι κότες...



"Drama & Theater" by Dr. John Kalaras

The symptoms: dramatics[SUP]2[/SUP] and theatricals[SUP]2[/SUP] (histrionics, his efforts). And a load of errors.

In short: *The talaepory of koine logic*.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2015)

Ξεκινώ με την κατάρριψη του μύθου, από τον Σαραντάκο: http://tvxs.gr/news/egrapsan-eipan/...ossas-kai-alles-tetoies-blakeies-toy-n-sarant
Οι ιστότοποι που αναφέρει ο sarant ότι ξεκίνησαν τον μύθο δεν τον φιλοξενούν πλέον, αλλά —όπως συμβαίνει πάντα σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις— ο μύθος επανεμφανίζεται σαν τη σβουνιά στη λίμνη — που την σπρώχνεις να πάει στον πάτο αλλά εκείνη ξαναβγαίνει στην επιφάνεια.
Δείτε, με την ευκαιρία, και τον μηχανισμό: Πρώτα τον γράφει ένα μικρής εμβέλειας σάιτ με λίγες δεκάδες λάικ και τσιμπάει κάποια share (http://mpesvges.com/γι-αυτό-η-ελληνική-γλώσσα-είναι-μοναδι/), αλλά μόλις εντοπιστεί απ' τα λαγωνικά των μηρυκαστότοπων αποκτά τεράστια προβολή κι αναπαραγωγή: http://www.diaforetiko.gr/gi-afto-i...te-kati-pou-den-gnorizate-gia-tin-glossa-mas/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> ..., στην αγγλική θα διατηρείται μεγάλο μέρος του ελληνικού λεξιλογίου.


Μήπως δικαιούνται και οι Άγγλοι ένα ψήγμα σεβασμού, μια που διατηρούν κι αυτοί ένα κομμάτι της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας; Μήπως να βάλουμε δικηγόρο να τα μοιράσουμε; Αυτά τα κληρονομικά, κλείνουν σπίτια και διαλύουν οικογένειες.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2015)

Τι σας έλεγα στο #332 για την ανανεωμένη-ενισχυμένη-πολυσυλλεκτική έκδοση του αλφαβητικού μύθου; Πλέον διαδίδεται τόσο ιότροπα (κι από κόμβους πολύ μεγάλης απήχησης), που δεν θα τον προλαβαίνουμε...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το ζουμί:
> 
> Ο «όρκος», που δεν είναι κείμενο του 324 π.Χ., αλλά πολύ μεταγενέστερο, του 1951 μ.Χ., πήρε σάρκα και οστά στο έργο του Χρήστου Ζαλοκώστα «Μέγας Αλέξανδρος: Ο πρόδρομος του Ιησού». Ο Ζαλοκώστας, ως φαίνεται, βάση λογοτεχνικής αδείας, πήρε αφορμή από μία πρόταση του Πλούταρχου («Περί της Αλεξάνδρου τύχης η αρετής») και στην σελίδα 235 του βιβλίου του, προσθέτοντας, αφαιρώντας, κόβοντας και ράβοντας από διάφορα αρχαία κείμενα, εντελώς κατά το δοκούν, δημιουργεί από μόνος του αυτόν τον περίφημο δήθεν όρκο, τον οποίον αποδίδει στον Αλέξανδρο.
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα: Ο ανύπαρκτος όρκος του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου | Πάρε-Δώσε http://www.pare-dose.net/?p=3178#ixzz27ByFKWwx


Ωραία ανάλυση και εδώ: http://ethnologic.blogspot.gr/2009/10/blog-post_20.html


----------



## skam (May 6, 2015)

Στην γλωσσική μυθολογία κυκλοφορεί και ένα κείμενο του κ. Σταύρου Π. Παπαμαρινόπουλου που ισχυρίζεται ότι ο εγκέφαλος "επαναπρογραμματίζεται ριζικά" με την χρήση των αρχαίων Ελληνικών. Και αυτό σύμφωνα με " συνεδριακό τόμο των τετρακοσίων σελίδων «Alphabet and the Brain, έκδοση Springer του 1988»".
Δεν κατάφερα να βρω το βιβλίο, αλλά ο τίτλος μου κίνησε την περιέργεια για να μάθω τι γράφει όντως. Αλλά μου πέφτει και κάπως βαρύ να το αγοράσω. Μήπως υπάρχει καμιά παραπομπή σε pdf;


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2015)

Προφανώς αναφέρεται στο κεφάλαιο Critical Brain Processes Involved in Deciphering the Greek Alphabet, εδώ. Την ουσία του μπορείς να τη δεις κάνοντας κλικ στον τίτλο. Σου δίνει δύο σελίδες, αρκετές για να καταλάβεις με τι ασχολείται η μελέτη.

Η οποία μελέτη εξετάζει το εξής: το ελληνικό αλφάβητο διαφέρει από το φοινικικό στο ότι έχει σύμβολα για τα φωνήεντα, είναι δηλαδή φωνητικό, το οποίο λέει ο συγγραφέας ότι ήταν καινοτομία. Και το ερώτημα που εξετάζει ο συγγραφέας είναι αν με τη μετάβαση από τα σύμβολα-ιδεογράμματα κλπ. στο φωνητικό αλφάβητο άλλαξε ο τρόπος που ο εγκέφαλος επεξεργάζεται την ανάγνωση, από αναγνώριση εννοιών (π.χ. βλέπεις :devil: ~ { Υ και σκέφτεσαι ο διάβολος με μορφή φιδιού ανέβηκε στο δέντρο) σε αποκρυπτογράφηση σειριακών συμβόλων —και αυτό επηρέασε τον τρόπο που οργανώνουμε την πληροφορία στον εγκέφαλο κι αφήσαμε τη δεξιόστροφη γραφή και πιάσαμε την αριστερόστροφη.

Όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, καμία σχέση με αυτό που λες ότι ο εγκέφαλος «επαναπρογραμματίζεται», ό,τι και να σημαίνει αυτό, με τα αρχαία ελληνικά, αφού αν αληθεύει η υπόθεση του βιβλίου (το οποίο λέει ότι χρειάζονται πολλές ακόμα μελέτες των μεθόδων ανάγνωσης και του εγκεφάλου μέχρι να φτάσουμε σε συμπεράσματα), τότε δεν έχει σημασία αν η γραφή είναι αρχαία ελληνικά ή σουηδέζικα ή νέα ελληνικά, αφού υποθέτει ότι η οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή οφείλεται στη μετάβαση από τα ιδεογράμματα στο φωνητικό αλφάβητο. Ένας Έλληνας που μαθαίνει αρχαία ελληνικά δεν έχει να κάνει καμία μετάβαση στο αλφάβητο, και ελάχιστη στην ορθογραφία. Οπότε, αν αυτό προσπαθεί κανείς να το χρησιμοποιήσει σαν επιχείρημα για τη διδασκαλία των αρχαίων στα σχολεία, είναι μακριά νυχτωμένος.


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2015)

Καταρχάς να παραθέσουμε και την επιστολή του Σταύρου Παπαμαρινόπουλου που αποτέλεσε τη βάση για τα κείμενα που ακολούθησαν: http://www.kathimerini.gr/722270/opinion/epikairothta/arxeio-monimes-sthles/grammata-anagnwstwn Ο κος Παπαμαρινόπουλος αναφέρεται αρχικά στον Eric A. Havelock, για τον οποίον ο εν λόγω τόμος έχει αναφορές σε πολλά από τα έργα του — ένα ευσύνοπτο γενικό σχόλιο είναι πάντως το εξής:Another vein of research, less heady and better grounded in historical fact, was provided by Havelock (1963), who raised much controversy in classical scholarship with his theories of the impact of writing on cognition. Although his work has been criticized with some vigor (Woodbury, 1983; Larsen, 1986), one of Havelock's greatest achievements is to have suggested that the structure of the Greek alphabet, rather than just any kind of literacy, might be responsible for much of the cognitive change of Greek culture. His argument, as if inspired by a reaction to King Thamous' answer to Theuth, seems to take the opposite stance: namely, that the simplicity of the alphabet's structure enabled the learner to release the mind from the burden of memorizing objects of knowledge, making it available for speculation and critical thought. This laid the foundation for a new, more technical and factual attitude toward knowledge.​Η αναφορά στον βασιλέα Θαμούς είναι από τον _Φαίδρο_ (275a-b), όπου μέσω αυτού ο Πλάτων ισχυρίζεται ότι η γραφή μπορεί να λειτουργήσει αρνητικά για την πνευματική ανάπτυξη (κατ' αναλογία με την παλιά δοξασία ότι τα κομπιουτεράκια θα καταστρέψουν τους μαθητές, κάνοντάς τους τεμπέληδες και να ξεχάσουν την αριθμητική): http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/ancient_greek/tools/corpora/anthology/content.html?t=555
.
Στη συνέχεια ο κος Παπαμαρινόπουλος κάνει μνεία για την ενεργοποίηση της περιοχής Broca, αλλά σ' ένα γρήγορο πέρασμα που έκανα στον συγκεκριμένο τόμο εγώ βρήκα άλλα· λ.χ.:[ΙΑΠΩΝΙΚΑ & ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ BROCA] Pure alexia affects both Kana and Kanji processing to equal degrees, but alexia involving aphasia was associated with either Kana processing superiority or Kanji processing superiority, depending on the types of lesions involved. In cases of Broca's aphasia, Kanji performance was superior, while in cases of transcortical sensory aphasia, Kana performance was superior.​[ΑΥΤΑΠΑΤΗ ΟΤΙ Η ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ BROCA ΑΝΑΠΤΥΧΘΗΚΕ ΑΠ' ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΤΡΟΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ / ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΠ' ΤΑ ΦΩΝΗΕΝΤΑ] In the majority of human brains, there are thus parts of Broca's and Wernicke's areas which are anatomically more important than their homologues in the right hemisphere (anatomical asymmetry). One is thus naturally tempted to establish a link between these two sets of facts, but such a link is not intrinsically necessary and one must still prove that these individuals show both an anatomical and a functional asymmetry. This has in fact been demonstrated, if one has no methodological objections, by the researchers at the Montreal Neurogical Institute: the subjects who represent the rule in the human species, that is to say those who speak with the left hemisphere, as shown by the fact that they suffer from transitory aphasia following the injection of a barbituric substance into the arteries feeding the left hemisphere of their brains, are also those whose show a greater development of the Wernicke's area in the left hemisphere than in the right, as shown by special radiographical slides (Ratcliff, Dila, Taylor & Milner, 1980). *If one then knows that this anatomical asymmetry can be observed in the fetal brain as early as the 28th or 29th week of gestation (Tezner, 1977), that is to say before birth and, a fortiori, well before any realization of any sort of language capacity, one can believe that the dominance of the left brain for language rests, in the human species, on an innate biological predisposition. The question is settled.*​.
Η βασική εργασία στον τόμο η οποία αναφέρεται στον ρόλο που διαδραμάτισε η γραφή των φωνηέντων είναι στο 19ο κεφάλαιο (_The Role of Vowels in Alphabetic Writing_, Baudouin Jurdant). Με την ευκαιρία, να αντιγράψω και κάτι περί ημισφαιρίων του εγκεφάλου από το συγκεκριμένο κεφάλαιο: «Observations have brought two facts to light: the left hemisphere is not only linguistic, and the right hemisphere is more linguistic than had previously been believed!»
Προσέξτε τώρα τι γράφει ο ίδιος ερευνητής για την ιαπωνική γλώσσα, η οποία έχει όχι ένα αλλά τρία αλφάβητα: «Tsunoda (1985) has worked for more than 20 years on the differences in hemispheric specialization between the Japanese and the Western brain, and claims to have discovered a clear auditory superiority of the right ear/left hemisphere in Japanese subjects. This superiority is not limited to the processing of linguistic sounds, including vowels, but extends to animal cries, insect buzzes, traditional Japanese music, emotional sounds, etc. Only mechanical noises (e.g., helicopters), Western instrumental music, and a variety of background noises are processed by the right brain of Japanese subjects. In 1975, Shimizu published identical results showing the greater sensitivity of the right ear of Japanese subjects to vowel sounds. The Western brain on the other hand, according to Tsunoda and other authors, shows a specialization of the left hemisphere for syllables and consonants, but most other sounds (mechanical noises, Western instrumental or Japanese traditional music, sounds of nature, sounds associated with emotions, and sustained vowels) are processed on the right. This auditory characteristic of the Western brain has been confirmed by clinical observations made by AssaI and Aubert (1979), who discovered a right hemisphere auditory superiority for animal cries. Since Tsunoda's tests reveal the same hemispheric specializations for subjects who have been blind from birth, the author has hastened to exclude the influence of writing as an explanation for this neurocultural contrast. His interpretation is based on certain particularities of the Japanese language, especially the important role that the vocalic dimension plays in it. [...] What can we conclude from these various works on the role of linguistic sounds in hemispheric specialization? Some authors have claimed that literacy leads to an accentuation of cortical asymmetry; others, like Tsavaras, claim that it is the opposite that occurs and that reading and writing open new cognitive possibilities for illiterate subjects by mobilizing their "right brain"! If this were the case, then why would the Japanese, who have not just one but three writing systems, show a strong cerebral asymmetry analogous to the one that Tsavaras claims to have discovered in illiterates?»
Το τελικό του συμπέρασμα: «According to the suggestions made by Gazzaniga et al. (1977), one finds oneself in the presence of the very mechanisms that presided over the emergence of consciousness as produced by a quasi-permanent commentary by the left hemisphere on our sensorimotor reactions to vocalic graphic data. This hypothesis would explain why the Greek version of the alphabet led to completely new writing practices, which deeply modified the cultural space of the Mediterranean world.
As Finley (1983) has observed, this writing system, which was initially used by the Greek bards and rhapsodists for the transcription of stories in the oral tradition, very quickly gave birth to new texts that were not written in the Homeric or Hesiodic epic style. These were the texts of _authors_, designed for the poetic evocation of intimate emotions and personal feelings. Instead of being used for the recording of important events or solemn declarations, writing was used for the individualized expressions of the _internal _psychic life of the poet. Such texts spotlighted a new dimension of consciousness: a _private _dimension.»

Τέλος, για τον επαναπρογραμματισμό του εγκεφάλου τα ανέφερε ήδη η SBE για το 20ό κεφάλαιο, απ' όπου εγώ προσθέτω μόνο απ' τα συμπεράσματα: «Metaphorically, one could say that this was the beginning of artificial intelligence. There is not much that is "natural" about Western intelligence. Indeed, I am considering the possibility that the adoption of the alphabet by Western cultures has had a reordering effect on the brain and the whole nervous system of literate people, including their sensory modes (de Kerckhove, 1981, 1982), an effect comparable to changing the program of a computer. With full phonetization, writing seems to have acquired a precision, a flexibility, and a paradoxical meaninglessness that is comparable to computer programming codes. I do not mean by this that alphabetic writing has turned people into computerized automatons, but that it made language available for a kind of information processing which is, technically, and especially in scientific investigations, very close to a mathematical model.
In evolutionary terms, with the advent of the Greek alphabet, the development of writing moved further and further away from the context of immediate experience, and took up its place as the abstract code of reality. It became possible to read meaningfully strings of visual speechforms that contained radically new ideas, concepts, or notions, some of which could even be completely foreign to the reader as he or she did not have to depend upon previous knowledge to decipher them. Hence, the origin of the first truly comprehensive scientific investigations was dependent upon a system of archival recording that was not bound to the traditional usages of oral speech, but only to the specialization of reliable written documents based on progressively more reliable empirical observations. This conclusion has intuitively and tentatively been reached by many scientists and cultural observers, and its consequences for the reinterpretation of cultural differences and historical developments may require a paradigmatic shift in scientific and scholarly investigations.»


----------



## skam (May 7, 2015)

Zazula τα πιο πάνω προέρχονται από την προεπισκόπηση που δίνει η σελίδα ή έχεις αγοράσει το βιβλίο;


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2015)

skam said:


> Zazula τα πιο πάνω προέρχονται από την προεπισκόπηση που δίνει η σελίδα ή έχεις αγοράσει το βιβλίο;


Τα πιο πάνω είναι από τα κείμενα του τόμου, όχι από την προεπισκόπηση. Το βιβλίο το έχουν οι βιβλιοθήκες του ΑΠΘ και του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης: http://www.unioncatalog.gr/ucportal...erator1=And&operator2=And&keyword=&libraries=


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2015)

Τα κινέζικα και τα γιαπωνέζικα σκέφτηκα κι εγώ που έχουνε γραφή και με ιδεογράμματα και με σύμβολα. 

Skam το βασικό που πρέπει να θυμάσαι είναι ότι δεν μιλάμε για κάτι που συμβαίνει τώρα και οφείλεται στα Αρχαία Ελληνικά αλλά στη μετάβαση από ιδεογράμματα σε γράμματα. Και προφανώς έχει εφαρμογή σε κάθε γλώσσα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 7, 2015)

Μια χαρά πάντως βλέπω να τα πάνε Κινέζοι και Γιαπωνέζοι, και χωρίς να έχουν επαναπρογραμματίσει τον εγκέφαλό τους....


----------



## Earion (May 7, 2015)

Πολύ ωραία τα αποσπάσματα του βιβλίου και οφείλουμε ευχαριστίες στον Ζάζουλα. Ως προς το θέμα της μετάβασης από τα ιδεογράμματα στην αλφαβητική γραφή, περιττεύει πιστεύω να υπενθυμίσω ότι ήταν μια διαδικασία στην οποία πήραν μέρος πολλές αρχαίες γλώσσες και αρκετοί αρχαίοι πολιτισμοί και ότι διήρκεσε πολλούς αιώνες. Ήδη τα πρώτα δειλά βήματα τα έκαναν οι Αιγύπτιοι, επινοώντας την αμφιμονοσήμαντη αντιστοιχία εικόνας προς φθόγγο. Από την Αίγυπτο η επινόηση αυτή διαχύθηκε στη Φοινίκη, και τους Φοίνικες ακολούθησαν οι Έλληνες (προσθέτοντας σημάδια για τα φωνήεντα στην έως τότε συμφωνική γραφή). Αλλά κι από άλλο πολιτισμικό μονοπάτι έφτασε η έννοια της αλφαβητικής γραφής στην Εγγύς Ανατολή: από τις σφηνοειδείς γραφές των πολιτισμών της Μεσοποταμίας εξελίχθηκε το σφηνοειδές συμφωνικό αλφάβητο της Ουγκαρίτ (που δεν είχε όμως συνέχεια). 

Και τώρα, μια και όλοι θαυμάσαμε την με άψογο επιστημονικό τρόπο ανάλυση (των θετικών επιστημών εννοώ, και απευθύνομαι σε εσάς που είστε έτοιμοι να πετάξετε το καρφί σας κατά των ανθρωπιστικών :twit:) της διασύνδεσης αλφαβήτου και αντιληπτικής ικανότητας του ανθρώπινου εγκεφάλου, θυμίστε μου την άλλη φορά να σας κάνω λόγο για τη *μαγική* λειτουργία της γραφής, για το πώς δηλαδή με μαγικό τρόπο κοκκαλώνει στο χρόνο το λόγο, την πληροφορία και τη γνώση, πώς επιτρέπει την αναπαραγωγή και τη διαιώνισή τους και τι ρόλο παίζει στις θρησκείες, στους καταδέσμους και στις μαγγανίες.


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2015)

Earion said:


> Tους Φοίνικες ακολούθησαν οι Έλληνες (προσθέτοντας σημάδια για τα φωνήεντα στην έως τότε συμφωνική γραφή).


Εδώ, σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο, είναι που μπαίνει ο σπόρος για τον δυτικό τρόπο σκέψης (βλ. κατακλείδες 19ου & 20ού κεφαλαίων) και γίνεται σύνδεση με την παράσταση στη γραφή των φωνηέντων για τις αλλαγές και την πολιτιστική ανάπτυξη που ακολούθησαν. Δηλαδή δεν ήταν το αλφάβητο η disruptive καινοτομία — ήταν το αλφάβητο _που είχε γράμματα για τα φωνήεντα_.


----------



## skam (May 8, 2015)

Είχα καταλάβει από την αρχή ότι το θέμα αφορούσε την εισαγωγή αλφάβητου και μάλιστα με φωνήεντα. Οπότε προφανώς δεν αφορούσε την αρχαία Ελληνική γλώσσα, αλλά ούτε καν ειδικά το Ελληνικό αλφάβητο. (Μετά την ανάρτηση του SBE πρόσεξα και το θέμα της φοράς.)

Όμως η υπόθεση ότι η αλλαγή αυτή πυροδότησε μια διανοητική αλλαγή και μάλιστα με βιολογικά επακόλουθα μου φάνηκε τραβηγμένη. Για αυτό και έψαχνα το βιβλίο. 

Αν κατάλαβα καλά ψάχνοντας στην παραπομπή του Zazula, στις πανεπιστημιακές βιβλιοθήκες, η πρόσβαση για το κοινό δεν είναι ελεύθερη, αλλά τουλάχιστον πήρα μια ιδέα για το θέμα από τις παραθέσεις.


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2015)

skam said:


> Είχα καταλάβει από την αρχή ότι το θέμα αφορούσε την εισαγωγή αλφάβητου και μάλιστα με φωνήεντα. Οπότε προφανώς δεν αφορούσε την αρχαία Ελληνική γλώσσα, αλλά ούτε καν ειδικά το Ελληνικό αλφάβητο.


Μα, το ελληνικό αλφάβητο ήταν αυτό που εισήγαγε τη γραφή των φωνηέντων, όχι;


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2015)

Πόσους γλωσσικούς και άλλους μύθους μπορείτε να βρείτε στο παρακάτω αμάλγαμα αντεπιστημονικότητας, ημιμάθειας, εμμονών και ιερεμιάδων; http://www.ellinovretaniko.gr/periodiko/periodiko-7/mastiga-syntom.html
ΥΓ Περί του αστικού μύθου για την προέλευση της ονομασίας _nylon_: http://www.snopes.com/business/names/nylon.asp


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2015)

Zazula said:


> ... στο παρακάτω αμάλγαμα αντεπιστημονικότητας, ημιμάθειας, εμμονών και ιερεμιάδων; http://www.ellinovretaniko.gr/periodiko/periodiko-7/mastiga-syntom.html
> ...



Σε μεθάει το παράπονο
και με πρήζεις με νάιλον ντέφια
Με σκεπάζεις με σάβανο πλαστικό
και τη νύχτα μού σπας με ψόφια κέφια






Spoiler










 polyhexamethylene adipamide ≠ πολυεξαμεθυσοδιπαπαρίδιο


----------



## skam (May 13, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Μα, το ελληνικό αλφάβητο ήταν αυτό που εισήγαγε τη γραφή των φωνηέντων, όχι;


Κακή διατύπωση εκ μέρους μου. Ήθελα να πω ότι την στιγμή που σήμερα υπάρχουν αλφάβητα με φωνήεντα εκτός του Ελληνικού, η υποτιθέμενη ενεργοποίηση θα γίνεται και με αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2015)

skam said:


> Κακή διατύπωση εκ μέρους μου. Ήθελα να πω ότι την στιγμή που σήμερα υπάρχουν αλφάβητα με φωνήεντα εκτός του Ελληνικού, η υποτιθέμενη ενεργοποίηση θα γίνεται και με αυτά.


Μην τα μπλέκεις, skam, ο Παπαμαρινόπουλος στην επιστολή του (δίνω σύνδεσμο στο #338) γράφει: «το αρχαίο ελληνικό αλφάβητο προκάλεσε πακτωλό αφηρημένων εννοιών στον αρχαίο ελληνικό κόσμο, λόγω ενεργοποίησης του εγκεφάλου των χρηστών του».
Αυτό συνέβη _τότε_, κατά τη γνώμη ορισμένων απ' τους συμμετέχοντες στον τόμο, και τις θετικές συνέπειές του τις ζούμε όλοι έκτοτε — σου ξαναθυμίζω τι γράφεται στον τόμο, τα οποία και θα σου πρότεινα να διαβάσεις με προσοχή:


Zazula said:


> Η βασική εργασία στον τόμο η οποία αναφέρεται στον ρόλο που διαδραμάτισε η γραφή των φωνηέντων είναι στο 19ο κεφάλαιο (_The Role of Vowels in Alphabetic Writing_, Baudouin Jurdant), με τελικό συμπέρασμα: «According to the suggestions made by Gazzaniga et al. (1977), one finds oneself in the presence of the very mechanisms that presided over the emergence of consciousness as produced by a quasi-permanent commentary by the left hemisphere on our sensorimotor reactions to vocalic graphic data. *This hypothesis would explain why the Greek version of the alphabet led to completely new writing practices, which deeply modified the cultural space of the Mediterranean world.*
> As Finley (1983) has observed, this writing system, which was initially used by the Greek bards and rhapsodists for the transcription of stories in the oral tradition, very quickly gave birth to new texts that were not written in the Homeric or Hesiodic epic style. These were the texts of _authors_, designed for the poetic evocation of intimate emotions and personal feelings. Instead of being used for the recording of important events or solemn declarations, writing was used for the individualized expressions of the _internal _psychic life of the poet. Such texts spotlighted a new dimension of consciousness: a _private _dimension.»
> 
> Τέλος, για τον επαναπρογραμματισμό του εγκεφάλου τα ανέφερε ήδη η SBE για το 20ό κεφάλαιο, απ' όπου εγώ προσθέτω μόνο απ' τα συμπεράσματα: «Metaphorically, one could say that this was the beginning of artificial intelligence. There is not much that is "natural" about Western intelligence. Indeed, I am considering the possibility that the adoption of the alphabet by Western cultures has had a reordering effect on the brain and the whole nervous system of literate people, including their sensory modes (de Kerckhove, 1981, 1982), an effect comparable to changing the program of a computer. With full phonetization, writing seems to have acquired a precision, a flexibility, and a paradoxical meaninglessness that is comparable to computer programming codes. I do not mean by this that alphabetic writing has turned people into computerized automatons, but that it made language available for a kind of information processing which is, technically, and especially in scientific investigations, very close to a mathematical model.
> *In evolutionary terms, with the advent of the Greek alphabet, the development of writing moved further and further away from the context of immediate experience, and took up its place as the abstract code of reality.* It became possible to read meaningfully strings of visual speechforms that contained radically new ideas, concepts, or notions, some of which could even be completely foreign to the reader as he or she did not have to depend upon previous knowledge to decipher them. Hence, the origin of the first truly comprehensive scientific investigations was dependent upon a system of archival recording that was not bound to the traditional usages of oral speech, but only to the specialization of reliable written documents based on progressively more reliable empirical observations. This conclusion has intuitively and tentatively been reached by many scientists and cultural observers, and its consequences for the reinterpretation of cultural differences and historical developments may require a paradigmatic shift in scientific and scholarly investigations.»


----------



## skam (May 20, 2015)

Zazula ευχαριστώ πολύ για την επισήμανση, είχα σχηματίσει λάθος εικόνα. (Δυστυχώς τα αγγλικά μου είναι πολύ φτωχά.)

Οπότε ο Π. αγνοεί ότι "....τις θετικές συνέπειές του τις ζούμε όλοι έκτοτε" και καταλήγει σε μια διαφορετική άποψη από αυτή που περιγράφει το βιβλίο.


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2015)

skam said:


> Οπότε ο Π. αγνοεί ότι "....τις θετικές συνέπειές του τις ζούμε όλοι έκτοτε" και καταλήγει σε μια διαφορετική άποψη από αυτή που περιγράφει το βιβλίο.


Ναι, έτσι είναι· και στη συνέχεια όσοι τον αναπαράγουν φροντίζουν να φουσκώσουν ακόμη περισσότερο τους εν λόγω ισχυρισμούς.


----------



## skam (Jun 21, 2017)

http://www.toperiodiko.gr/ploritis_glossa/#.WUq2iVFLfRZ


> Μάριος Πλωρίτης
> *Πλούτη και «πτωχεύσεις» της γλώσσας μας Γύρω στη γλωσσική κινδυνολογία*
> .........
> .......
> ...


Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι το κείμενο είναι αρκετά παλιό. Του 1981, οπότε για την εποχή ήταν μάλλον καλό.

Απλώς καλό. Πρωτοποριακό!


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2017)

Στο «μνημείο πεσόντων της ΕΡΤ» (έχετε χάσει το μέτρο, σύντροφοι), το επονομαζόμενο «Μνήμες και Χρέος» (τι το θέλατε να μας το θυμίσετε αυτό το τελευταίο;) κότσαραν (κότσαρε ο γλύπτης και δυστυχώς δεν είναι χωριστή πλακέτα να την αντικαταστήσουν) και τη φωνηεντική φράση «ΟΙΑ ΗΩ Ω ΥΙΕ ΑΕΙ ΕΙ». Σχετικά έχει γράψει ο Σαραντάκος εδώ:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/11/04/oia-hw/


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2017)

Και όχι, δεν σημαίνει «Στη Σαντορίνη, γιε μου, η Αυγή είναι σαν να είσαι σε ΑΕΙ». :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2017)

Να βάλουν αυτόν που το εμπνεύστηκε διευθυντή εκπαιδευτικών προγραμμάτων. Τώρα!


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2017)

Εντάξει, η φτιαχτή «ασυμφωνία» είναι μια νότα αφέλειας, ίσως πρωτοβουλία του γλύπτη. Η υπερβολή, το κιτς, βρίσκεται στο μνημείο — μνημείο ασυμφωνίας της κοινωνίας μας.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2017)

Γατάκια ΑΗΠ, οι Βραζιλιάνοι κάνουν ολόκληρο διάλογο μόνο με φωνήεντα:

- Eia, iaiá!
- Oi, ioiô! E ái?
- Iaiá, ó a aiôuea aí.
- É. Ao Aoí a aiôuea.
- Aê, iaiá, o Aoí ia a Uauá, ao Oio, a Oiã, ou a Aião?
- Ai, ai! O Aoí ia a Uauá, ô. O Aoá ia a Oiã e a Aião. Aoí é uaiuai e iaô, aí ia a Uauá, ué.
- E a Aião?
- O iaô uaiuai Aoí ia a Uauá e a Aião.
- O Aoí é iaô, é?
- É, uai. E Oiá é a aia.
- É? Uau! E o Aoá?
- Ui...! Aoá é auê.
- Ei! E eu, Iaiá?
- Uai! O ioiô é o ó!...
- Ê, iaiá...!
- Ê, ioiô...! ​
http://www.recantodasletras.com.br/cronicas/2752885

Εντάξει, φτιαχτό, ένας διάλογος με τοπικές ονομασίες, πολύ σπάνια ονόματα και επιφωνήματα. Έχουν όμως κι αυτό: *ó ú auê aí, ó!*, όπερ μεθερμηνευόμενον, _Έι, για δες εκεί τη φασαρία!_

Καταλήγουμε δηλαδή σε αυτό που σας λέω εδώ και χρόνια, ότι τα πορτογαλικά είναι η ανωτερώτερη γλώσσα απ' όλες :twit: [Ζάζουλα, μη γελάς, σε βλέπω]


----------



## Themis (Jul 4, 2017)

Palavra said:


> ανωτερώτερη


Παρατηρώ όμως ότι υποκύπτεις στις ελληνικές επιταγές οξυγόνωσης του εγκεφάλου επιλέγοντας μακρό αντί βραχέος /ο/. Μη μου πεις ότι αυτά τα κόλπα στα έμαθαν οι Πορτογάλοι.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2017)

Πτούι, μ' έπιασε! Να πω ότι το έκανα επειδή είναι κατά της απλοποίησης;


----------



## skam (Dec 6, 2017)

Δυστυχώς δεν το έμαθα αρκετά νωρίς και έχασα την ευκαιρία να το παρακολουθήσω. 
Συνιστώ να διαβάσετε το κείμενο του κ. Πισσάνου, προέδρου του Δ.Σ. 
Δεν βρήκα τα πρακτικά, αλλά ίσως δεν το έψαξα αρκετά.

Σημειώνω ότι εκτός από πλήθος έγκριτων επιστημόνων συμμετείχε και μια γλωσσολόγος. Η Rossanne Yasselli.

9ο ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ FORUM HUMANITAS
Θέμα: Η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΓΛΩΣΣΑΣ

ΒΑΣΙΚΟΣ ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ FORUM

Το Παγκόσμιο Πνευματικό Κέντρο ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ, συνεπικουρούμενο από την Διεθνή Ακαδημία Κοινωνικών Επιστημών, ένα μεγάλο αριθμό Ελληνικών και ξένων Πανεπιστημίων και προσωπικοτήτων εγνωσμένου, διεθνούς κύρους, θα υποβάλλει τα αποτελέσματα του Συνεδρίου με «ΑΙΤΗΜΑ ΨΗΦΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ» στον ΟΗΕ και την UNESCO, για προώθηση και αναγνώριση της Ελληνικής γλώσσας ως «δεύτερης γλώσσας» σε κάθε χώρα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, της Αμερικής, της Ρωσίας και του κόσμου με, πρώτη γλώσσα, την εθνική γλώσσα του κάθε κράτους.

Το αίτημα θα περιλαμβάνει τις Επιστημονικές τοποθετήσεις ότι :

«Η Ελληνική γλώσσα, πρέπει σε κάθε κράτος να γίνει γνωστή, ως γλώσσα των Γραμμάτων, των Τεχνών, των Επιστημών και της Τεχνολογίας και να ακολουθήσει η Αγγλική γλώσσα, ως γλώσσα του Διεθνούς Εμπορίου».

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η «κοινή Ελληνική Γλώσσα» προορίζεται για “ομιλούσα” στη χρήση των Η/υπολογιστών. Αυτό πιστοποιεί και επιτάσσει την ένταξή της, ως δεύτερης γλώσσας, στα σχολεία του κόσμου.

http://www.heptapolis.com/el/events/9ο-διεθνες-forum-humanitas/

Ο κ. Χάρης επέκρινε την ΕΡΤ για χορηγία στο συμπόσιο.

Κωνσταντίνος Πλεύρης, ομιλητής σε συμπόσιο με θέμα «Η Μοναδικότητα της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας»: θα είχατε την παραμικρή αμφιβολία για τον ιδεολογικό καταρχήν προσανατολισμό του συμποσίου; Λεωνίδας Γεωργιάδης, ομιλητής στο ίδιο συμπόσιο: θα είχατε την παραμικρή αμφιβολία για το γενικότερο τώρα επίπεδο του συμποσίου, πέρα από το ιδεολογικό και πάλι;

Όχι. Εκτός κι αν ήσασταν η αθώα παιδούλα ΕΡΤ. Γιατί «η ΕΡΤ είναι το θέμα, η κρατική τηλεόραση [...]· η ΕΡΤ θεούσα, όπως είδαμε πολλές φορές, η ΕΡΤ προαγωγός της Χρυσής Αυγής, όπως επίσης είδαμε πολλές φορές, με τις τυφλά “νομότυπες” αναμεταδόσεις κάθε φιέστας της νεοναζιστικής οργάνωσης, η ΕΡΤ τώρα διαφημίστρια και πλυντήριο εκδοτικού οίκου βιβλίων φιλοναζιστικού περιεχομένου, και μαζί της “σχολής” του ΑΆδωνη Γεωργιάδη»:

Έτσι άρχιζα ένα παλιότερο άρθρο («Η Κοκκινοσκουφίτσα ΕΡΤ στο δάσος με τους φιλοναζιστικούς λύκους», 4.2.17), με θέμα μια πολιτιστική εκπομπή που πρόβαλλε το ετυμολογικό πόνημα κάποιας Θεοφανούς τάδε, σ’ έναν εκδοτικό οίκο που «σκοπός της υπάρξεώς του είναι η “ΕΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΣΙΣ” των Ελλήνων», μέσα από τα έργα του Κ. Πλεύρη και τις εκδόσεις του Άδωνη.

ΤΩΡΑ Η ΕΡΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΟΡΗΓΟΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ, παναπεί δίνει (απ’ τα δικά μας) λεφτά στον Πλεύρη και στον αδερφό Γεωργιάδη («Εκδότης - Διδάσκαλος Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Φιλοσοφίας»!) να μας μιλήσουν για τη μοναδικότητα της ελληνικής γλώσσας.
......
...
Ευτυχώς από ότι φαίνεται η ΕΡΤ φαίνεται πως δεν την πάτησε σε αυτό το σημείο:
«Χορηγία ΕΡΤ» - μαϊμού προς άγραν εγκυρότητας
.....
Στην απάντησή της στον υπουργό, η διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ, μέσω της Διεύθυνσης Εταιρικής Επικοινωνίας που έχει την ευθύνη των χορηγιών, σημειώνει ότι έπειτα από επισταμένη έρευνα διαπιστώθηκε ότι ουδέποτε το εν λόγω συμπόσιο κατέθεσε αίτημα χορηγίας προς την ΕΡΤ, διαπίστωση με την οποία συμφωνεί και η αρμόδια για την εύρεση χορηγιών του συμποσίου. Η ίδια διαβεβαίωσε τον διευθυντή Εταιρικής Επικοινωνίας ότι θα αφαιρεθεί το λογότυπο της ΕΡΤ από την ιστοσελίδα, πράγμα το οποίο επιβεβαιώθηκε. 
.....
http://www.avgi.gr/article/10838/8574135/-choregia-ert-maimou-pros-agran-enkyrotetas


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2017)

Η κυρία που αναφέρεις φαίνεται πως είναι καθηγήτρια ισπανικής γλώσσας, όχι γλωσσολόγος - δεν βρίσκω καν αν έχει κάποιο πτυχίο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2017)

skam said:


> ...Συνιστώ να διαβάσετε το κείμενο του κ. Πισσάνου, προέδρου του Δ.Σ.



Λερναιότητες.



skam said:


> ...Σημειώνω ότι εκτός από πλήθος έγκριτων επιστημόνων...



Θου, κύριε, φυλακήν τω στόματί μου και θύραν περιοχής περί τα χείλη μου. 

Ελληνοβαρεμένοι μαϊντανοί, οι συντριπτικά περισσότεροι χωρίς καμία επιστημονική σχέση με το αντικείμενο. 
Μεταξύ αυτών, Πλεύρης και αδελφός Αδώνιδος. Αυτό φτάνει. 

Αντιγράφω από το ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, αν και αρκεί το κείμενο του Γ. Χάρη:

«Καθώς θα διαβάζετε οι πιο πρωινοί τούτες τις γραμμές, θα έχει μόλις αρχίσει στο Πολεμικό Μουσείο το 9ο Διεθνές Φόρουμ Humanitas, με θέμα: Η μοναδικότητα της ελληνικής γλώσσας.Όπως θα καταλάβατε από τον τίτλο, πρόκειται για παχιές ελληνοβαρεμένες λερναιότητες. Αν αμφιβάλλετε, διαβάστε:

_Η αναγκαιότητα της τεχνολογικά εξελιγμένης σημερινής εποχής, απαιτεί κοινή γλώσσα, που τα νοήματα και ο λεκτικός πλούτος της να είναι απεριόριστα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση,*η «Κοινή Ελληνική Γλώσσα» προορίζεται για “ομιλούσα” στη χρήση των εξελιγμένων Η/Υπολογιστών*._
[...]

Και καλά όλα αυτά, είναι οι γνωστές ανοησίες των ελληνοβαρεμένων. Πώς όμως ενας ακαδημαϊκός, ομότιμος καθηγητής του ΕΚΠΑ, άνθρωπος σοβαρός, εννοώ τον Ευάγγελο Μουτσόπουλο, δέχεται να συνδέεται το όνομά του με τέτοιες φαιδρότητες; Δεν καταλαβαίνει, πως όταν ένας σοβαρός άνθρωπος συνδεθεί με μια γελοία υπόθεση χάνει το κύρος του, αντί να προσφέρει κύρος στην υπόθεση αυτή;»
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2017/11/18/meze-297/


----------



## skam (Dec 6, 2017)

Palavra και daeman ελπίζω να ήταν ορατό ότι η ανάρτησή μου ήταν ειρωνική. 

--------------
Palavra και εγώ δεν βρήκα κάπου στοιχεία για την κυρία, αλλά κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη μήπως και αναγράφεται λάθος το όνομα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2017)

skam said:


> Palavra και daeman ελπίζω να ήταν ορατό ότι η ανάρτησή μου ήταν ειρωνική...



Μα ναι, αλλά να μην πούμε κι εμείς έναν καλό λόγο;


----------



## mono_aekara (Nov 13, 2018)

http://www.kathimerini.gr/994778/article/epikairothta/ellada/syntagmatikh-ana8ewrhsh-kai-glwssa 

Τον παλιό καλό καιρό  διαβάζαμε κάτι τέτοια κείμενα συνταξιούχων στη στήλη με τα γράμματα των αναγνωστών. Σήμερα οι υπεύθυνοι ύλης (αν υπάρχουν ακόμα) τα βάζουν στην πρώτη σελίδα των ιστοτόπων... 

Ερώτηση προς τους βετεράνους της Λεξιλογίας και των γλωσσικών αγώνων: έχετε ξαναπετύχει τον αξιότιμο ιταλό καθηγητή Φραγκίσκο Λιγκόρα; Σύμφωνα με αρκετά εθνικιστικά σάιτ έδωσε μια επικών διαστάσεων διάλεξη στο Πάντειο (!) πριν από 20 χρόνια (τον μήνα Μάρτιο, υπογραμμίζουν μερικοί πατριώτες ιστολόγοι με καλό μνημονικό). Δυστυχώς το ανθελληνικό ξενόγλωσσο διαδίκτυο δεν δίνει κανένα στοιχείο ούτε για την Διεθνή Ακαδημία προς Διάδοσιν του Πολιτισμού ούτε για τον Francesco Ligo(r)ra/Lingo(r)ra/Ligho(r)ra/Lincora (ο τελευταίος φτιάχνει μεταλλικές ντουλάπες κάπου στο Κεμπέκ).


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2018)

Άμα δεν μπορούν οι άνθρωποι να χαρούν το σφρίγος αυτού του ολοζώντανου οργανισμού που είναι η γλώσσα, βλέπουν κάποιον ημιθανή οργανισμό εκεί που ένας αναιδής νεάζων γέρος τούς βγάζει τη… γλώσσα. 

Έφριξα με την επιθυμία να ξαναμπεί στο Σύνταγμα η διάταξη «Πάσα προς παραφθορά [της γλώσσας] επέμβαση απαγορεύεται». Πιο αγλωσσολόγητη διάταξη δύσκολα θα φανταστώ. Περιέχει περισσότερη βλακεία από τη διάταξη που απαγορεύει την ίδρυση ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων!

Και, παρέμπ, ο Μπαμπινιώτης, απ’ όσο ξέρω, δεν είναι μέλος της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών. Κάνω λάθος;

(Για Λιγκόρα δεν έχω ιδέα…)


----------



## wanderer (Jan 12, 2019)

Χαίρετε και καλή χρονιά! 

Είχα σκοπό στην αρχή να δημιουργήσω ένα ξεχωριστό θέμα αφού αυτά που θέλω να αναπτύξω αφούν γενικά το φαινόμενο της γλώσσας, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα πως τα θέματα για τα οποία κάνω λόγο, πολλοί τα προβάλλουν σαν χαρακτηριστικά που μαρτυρούν την ανωτερότητα της ελληνικής γλώσσας, γι'αυτό και αποφάσισα να γράψω εδώ. 

Όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, μου άρεσε πολύ το ψάξιμο και η αλήθεια όσο αφορά το φαινόμενο της γλώσσας και κυρίως της ελληνικής για την οποία τόσα άκουγα απο μικρός. Οι γνώσεις λίγο πολύ που έχω αντλήσει είναι λίγα και γνωστά βιβλία που δεν απευθύνονται μόνο σε εξειδικευμένους επιστήμονες όπως την "γλώσσα μετ εμποδίων" του Ν. Σαραντάκου, το "μίλα μου για γλώσσα" του Φ. Παναγιωτίδη, την "ιστορία της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας" του Φ. Χριστίδη και το "10 μύθοι για την ελλ γλώσσα" σε επιμέλεια Γ. Χάρη. Φυσικά εκτός απο τα προαναφερθέντα βιβλία, υλικό αντλώ και απο τις δικές σας απόψεις εδώ στο φόρουμ. Όμως παρόλα αυτά επιμένω να έχω κάποιες απορίες τις οποίες δεν έχω ξεκαθαρίσει. Επειδή είναι σίγουρο ότι κάτι θα μου έχει ξεφύγει απο τα βιβλία, παρακαλώ δείξτε κατανόηση αν κάποια απο τις απορίες μου αποσαφηνίζεται σε κάποιο απο τα βιβλία που ανέφερα. Οι απορίες που έχω αφορούν "κλασικούς μύθους" γύρω απο την ελληνική (και γενικά) γλώσσα και την οποία ως γνωστόν εστερνίζεται πολύς κόσμος. Σε συζητήσεις όμως που έχουν γίνει με παρέες, έχω πιάσει τον εαυτό μου να μην μπορώ να απαντήσω. Ιδού λοιπόν:

*1*) Στο "γλώσσα μετ'εμποδίων" αναφέρεται πως η αρχαία ελληνική έχει (περίπου) 150.000 λήμματα. Σε πολλούς ως γνωστόν αυτός ο αριθμός φαίνεται τραγικά μικρός. Γνωρίζουμε πόσα λήμματα περίπου έχει η Ν.Ε; (συμπεριλαμβανωμένων φυσικά και των δανείων).

*2*) Όπως έχουμε διαβάσει, δεν υπάρχουν πλουσιότερες ή και φτωχότερες γλώσσες. Θα αναφέρω την απορία μου πάνω στο εξής περιστατικό. Μιλάω με μια κοπέλα απο την Πολωνία η οποία μαθαίνει ελληνικά. Σε κάποια φάση μου είπε: "μου αρέσει η ελληνική γλώσσα γιατί εσείς χρησιμοποιείτε σε πολλές περιπτώσεις παραπάνω απο μια λέξεις για να εκφράσετε κάτι.Στην πολωνική γλώσσα μου είπε αυτό δεν είναι συχνό. Και εγώ διεωρωτάμαι τότε: όταν μια γλώσσα έχει αρκετές λέξεις για να αποτυπώσει το ίδιο πράγμα, αυτό γιατί να μην την καθιστά "πλούσια";

*3*) Όπως είναι γνωστό υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου καταστάσεις αποτυπώνονται σε κάποια γλώσσα με μια λέξη ενώ σε άλλες αποτυπώνονται περιφραστικά. Ο Φ. Παναγιωτίδης στο βιβλίο του "μιλα μου για γλώσσα" αναφέρει το εξής: "_Στο κάτω-κάτω, δεν είναι απαραίτητο μια έννοια, όσο χρήσιμη κι αν είναι, να αντιστοιχεί σε μία και μόνο λέξη_" (σελ 145). Λέγοντάς το αυτό σε έναν φίλο μου, μου είπε: "και γιατί *δεν* είναι απαραίτητο; Όταν κάποιες έννοιες τις αποδίδεις με *μία* λέξη και όχι με πολλές, τότε γιατί αυτό να μην το λογαριάζουμε σαν "δύναμη" μιας γλώσσας; Αυτό που πρόχειρα μου πέρασε στο μυαλό μου είναι ότι η μονολεκτική απόδοση μιας έννοιας είναι η τελευταία "φάση" στη διαδικασία της μάθησης αφού όλα ξεκινάνε απο την περιφραστικά και κατ επέκταση αναλυτικά και επεξηγηματικά. Όλες οι φάσεις είναι απαραίτητες που μας οδηγούν στη κατάκτηση μιας έννοιας και όχι μια συγκεκριμένη της φάση. Έτσι το χω στο μυαλό μου αλλά μπορεί να είμαι λάθος. Πάντως όπως και να χει, δεν ήξερα να δώσω μια απάντηση. 

*4*) Η γλώσσα όντως δημιουργεί έννοιες και μας κάνει εξυπνότερους; Mε αυτό το σκεπτικό (και εμφορούμενοι απο το *2*) και *3*) ) πιστεύουν κάποιοι ότι όντως συγκεκριμένες γλώσσες δημιουργούν παραπάνω παραστάσεις και εικόνες απο άλλες και συνεπώς μας κάνουν πιό έξυπνους! Εγώ πίστευα πάντα πως ο νους δημιουργεί τις έννοιες και κατ επέκταση τις ντύνει -συμβατικά- με λέξεις. Το ίδιο (ότι δηλαδή ο ανθρώπινος νους γεννάει τις λέξεις) αναφέρει και ο Φ. Παναγιωτίδης σε μια συζήτηση που είδα στο youtube. Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι την ακριβής χρονική στιγμή. Τ ότι κάποιες γλώσσες είναι καλύτερες για να αποδίδουν εικόνες το στηρίζουν και στο γεγονός (έτσι λένε δηλαδή) ότι υπάρχουν λαοί οι οποίοι αδυνατούν να εκφράσουν έννοιες -και κατ επέκταση-αυτό να δυσκολεύει την καθημερινότητά τους (θεωρία αντίθετη με αυτό που λένε κάποιοι γλωσσολόγοι ότι κάθε έλλογος νους έχει εγγενώς την δυνατότητα να αναπτύσσει ένα τέλειο σύστημα επικοινωνίας ανεξαρτήτου γλώσσας και μόρφωσης).

Παραθέτω εδώ και ένα βίντεο που μου έστειλαν, στο οποίο μια ομιλήτρια (ψυχολόγος, γλωσσολόγος· δεν ξέρω την ακριβή ιδιότητά της) δικαιολογεί το *4*) (_How language *shapes* the way we think_). Επίσης και η ίδια κάνει λόγο για την αδυναμία κάποιας φυλής να εκφραστεί με αριθμούς με συνέπεια την δυσχέρειά τους σε ενδεχόμενες ανάγκες μέτρησης (6:27). Άρα σύμφωνα με αυτό τελικά δεν αναπτύσσεται απο όλους τους λαούς ένα τέλειο γλωσσικό σύστημα.


Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν οι ερωτήσεις ήταν χαζές και κοινότυπες. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2019)

Βιαστικές απαντήσεις:

1. Δεν είναι καθόλου τραγικά μικρός αυτός ο αριθμός. Για την ακρίβεια, είναι τραγικά μεγάλος και οφείλεται και στις συνεχείς αλλαγές που υφίστατο η γλώσσα. Σκέψου ότι δεν υπήρχε η συσσωρευμένη γνώση και η τεχνολογία και η εισβολή ξένων όρων που έχει η νέα ελληνική.

2. Η διατύπωση που αναφέρεις έχει να κάνει με την... πολιτική ορθότητα των γλωσσολόγων. Και βέβαια υπάρχουν γλώσσες με λιγότερες λέξεις και εκφράσεις από άλλες γλώσσες. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση όλες οι γλώσσες να συμπίπτει να έχουν τον ίδιο αριθμό λέξεων και εκφράσεων. Σκέψου όμως γιατί θέλεις να κάνεις αυτή τη σύγκριση και τι εννοούν οι γλωσσολόγοι λέγοντας ότι δεν υπάρχουν φτωχότερες και πλουσιότερες γλώσσες.

3. Έχει δίκιο ο Παναγιωτίδης. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Και μάλλον δεν είναι ούτε επιθυμητό ή εφικτό. Πες μου γιατί.

4. Αργότερα.


----------



## wanderer (Jan 13, 2019)

nickel said:


> 2. Σκέψου όμως γιατί θέλεις να κάνεις αυτή τη σύγκριση και τι εννοούν οι γλωσσολόγοι λέγοντας ότι δεν υπάρχουν φτωχότερες και πλουσιότερες γλώσσες.


 ο κόσμος γενικά τείνει σε συγκρίσεις και θεωρεί την ελληνική πιό πλούσια γιατί χρησιμοποιεί (η ελληνική) περισσότερες λέξεις. Εγώ προσωπικά έχω καταλάβει ότι κάθε άνθρωπος με νοημοσύνη, ανεξαρτήτου γλώσσας έχει την δυνατότητα να εκφραστεί σύνθετα. Γι'αυτό δεν υπάρχουν πλουσιότερες γλώσσες.



nickel said:


> 3.Δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Και μάλλον δεν είναι ούτε επιθυμητό ή εφικτό. Πες μου γιατί.


 Υποθέτω ότι αρκετοί θα πουν πως εκφραζόμενοι μονολεκτικά, "κερδίζουμε" χρόνο χωρίς να "χάνουμε χρόνο" ή να "φλυαρούμε". Ίσως να αναφέρουν και το γνωστό ρητό: "το λακωνίζειν εστί φιλοσοφείν".


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2019)

Για το 4: η γλώσσα είναι ανθρώπινο κατασκεύασμα (και ιδιότητα, αλλά ας σταθούμε για την ώρα στο κατασκεύασμα). Επομένως η γλώσσα μας κάνει εξυπνότερους ή επειδή κάποιοι είναι "εξυπνότεροι" έχουν πιο πολύπλοκη γλώσσα;

Επιπλέον, πώς ορίζεται η ευφυΐα; Αν πάρουμε τις μετρήσεις IQ, οι οποίες όμως είναι σχεδιασμένες για να ανταποκρίνονται στις απαιτήσεις συγκεκριμένου πολιτιστικού συστήματος, το μέσο IQ σε κάποιες χώρες είναι χαμηλότερο απ'ό,τι σε άλλες, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές οι διαφορές δεν είναι σημαντικές. Όλοι οι homo sapiens που μπορούν να δέσουν τα κορδόνια των παπουτσιών τους και να κουβεντιάσουν περί ανέμων και υδάτων για πέντε λεπτά (δηλαδή που δεν πάσχουν από κάποιου είδους νοητική στέρηση) έχουν πάνω κάτω το ίδιο IQ. Το ότι στις χώρες με μεγάλο αναλφαβητισμό το μέσο IQ είναι χαμηλότερο απ'ό,τι στις χώρες με υψηλά επίπεδα μόρφωσης είναι απλά ένδειξη ότι η απόδοση στα τεστ IQ και η εκπαίδευση πάνε χέρι χέρι. Επομένως ακόμα κι οι απομονωμένοι ιθαγενείς της νήσου Ανταμάν, που ήταν πρόσφατα στη δημοσιότητα, έχουν μάλλον τη δυνατότητα να εκφράσουν υψηλές αφηρημένες έννοιες στη γλώσσα τους, αν χρειαστεί, αλλά πιθανόν να μην χρειάζεται λόγω του τρόπου ζωής τους.

Οσο για το ότι μια γλώσσα μπορεί να έχει περισσότερες λέξεις για κάποια αντικείμενα απ'ό,τι μια άλλη, φυσικό δεν είναι; Θα έχεις ακούσει το ψευτορητό ότι οι Εσκιμώοι έχουν 100 λέξεις για το χιόνι. Οι Άραβες πιθανόν να έχουν μόνο μία. Γιατί άραγε; Ένας άλλος λόγος είναι οι επιρροές της γλώσσας. Πολλές βορειοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, π.χ. η αγγλική, σχηματίζουν ρήματα με δύο λέξεις, ρήμα+ πρόθεση. Αλλά μπορεί να έχουν κι άλλη λέξη στη γλώσσα τους που να σημαίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα, και να είναι π.χ. λατινικής προέλευσης. Γιατί;


----------



## wanderer (Jan 13, 2019)

SBE είχα διαβάσει για το ότι οι Εσκιμώοι έχουν αρκετές λέξεις για τις αποχρώσεις του πάγου. Και εδώ νομίζω η ποικιλία των λέξεων έγκειται στην διαφορετική απόχρωσή του και όχι για να εκφράσουν κάτι ίδιο. Η απορία μου εμένα είναι όσο αφορά 2 ή περισσότερες λέξεις που εκφράζουν την ίδια έννοια. 
Αν βέβαια ισχύει αυτό που λες για το χιόνι (ότι δηλαδή χρησιμοποιούν για το ίδιο χρώμα διαφορετικές λέξεις), τότε αυτή ακριβώς είναι η απορία μου (γιατί δηλαδή να μην θεωρηθεί "πλούτος" αυτή η ποικιλία).


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2019)

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα εδώ: τί είναι πλούτος και γιατί είναι σημαντικός;
Επιπλέον, τί ακριβώς προσπαθείς να μάθεις; Μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι προσπαθείς να βρεις κάποια επιστημονική ερμηνεία που θα δικαιολογεί τους διάφορους ελληνοβαρεμένους που διαδίδουν διάφορους μύθους για την ελληνική γλώσσα. 
Οι μύθοι αυτοί σκοπό έχουν να ικανοποιήσουν αυτούς που τους διαδίδουν. Για έναν επιστήμονα ή και απλό γνώστη της γλωσσολογίας δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο- χειρότερο, πλούσια- φτωχή γλώσσα. Ούτε έχει σημασία ποια γλώσσα έχει περισσότερες λέξεις κλπ. Όλες οι γλώσσες έχουν αξία και βαρύτητα και μας δίνουν πολλά στοιχεία για τον άνθρωπο. 
Οπότε θα συνιστούσα για αρχή να διαβάσεις ένα καλό βιβλίο γενικής γλωσσολογίας (όχι συνδεδεμένο με μία συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα). Δεν ξέρω αν κυκλοφορεί κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλάδα, πάντως εγώ γλωσσολογία έκανα με τα τέσσερα βιβλία των εκδόσεων Routledge/ Open University, που τώρα είναι λίγο παλιά και νομίζω μπορείς να βρεις μεγάλο μέρος τους ονλάιν. Αναλύουν την αγγλική γλώσσα, αλλά οι επιστημονικές έννοιες και η μεθοδολογία ισχύουν για κάθε γλώσσα. Ορίστε:
https://www.routledge.com/product/isbn/9780415376822?source=igodigital
https://www.routledge.com/Changing-...-Leith-Swann-Rhys-Gillen/p/book/9780415376792
https://www.routledge.com/Redesigni...n/Goodman-Graddol-Lillis/p/book/9780415376891
https://www.routledge.com/Learning-English-2nd-Edition/Mercer-Swann-Mayor/p/book/9780415376877


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## wanderer (Jun 10, 2019)

Για να αναζωπυρώσω λίγο την κουβέντα, θα ανεβάσω 4 σελίδες απο ένα βιβλίο παιδαγωγικής που μου έστειλε ένας φίλος μου υπερασπιζόμενος το παραπάνω βίντεο (το οποίο εξάλλου αυτός μου το έδειξε).


----------



## ichnilatis (May 20, 2020)

anef said:


> Αξίζει εδώ να πούμε ότι αντίστοιχο βιβλίο υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά, λέγεται Language Myths, επιμ. Laurie Bauer και Peter Trudgill, 1999, εκδ. Penguin, με κεφάλαια όπως: The meanings of words should not be allowed to change, The media are ruining English, French is a logical language, Women talk too much, America is ruining the English language, Italian is beautiful, German is ugly κ.ά. Συνολικά περιλαμβάνονται 21 μύθοι.
> Δυστυχώς δεν το βρίσκω στο νετ.



Μπορείτε να το βρείτε και να το κατεβάσετε από εδώ https://el.b-ok.cc/book/2059636/2fc0a3


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2020)

...
*Γλωσσικοί μύθοι και γλωσσολογικές αλήθειες - Ημέρες Ορθολογισμού Live *

Γλωσσικοί μύθοι και γλωσσολογικές αλήθειες 

Ακούμε και διαβάζουμε ότι…
• τα ελληνικά χειροτερεύουν με το πέρασμα του χρόνου…
• οι γλωσσολόγοι κρίνουν ποιες είναι “καλές” και “κακές” γλώσσες…
• γλώσσες που μιλιούνται σε αγράμματες κοινωνίες είναι λιγότερο πολύπλοκες από αυτές που μιλιούνται σε εγγράμματες κοινωνίες…
• οι γλωσσολόγοι πρέπει να καθορίζουν ποια είναι η σωστή και η λάθος χρήση της γλώσσας…
• η νοηματική γλώσσα είναι ένα σύστημα από χειρονομίες χωρίς γραμματικούς κανόνες…
• ο δανεισμός κάνει κακό στη γλώσσα μας…
• τα greeklish καταστρέφουν τα ελληνικά…

Αληθεύουν όλα τα παραπάνω; Τι πιστεύει η αρμόδια επιστήμη της γλωσσολογίας για όλα αυτά και άλλα πολλά.
Γιώργος Ι. Ξυδόπουλος, Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής Τμ. Φιλολογίας Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών


----------

